# Sal Manzano Paint Work



## Maximus1959

So here are a few pic's from Sal Manzano showing his latest work. He emailed me these pic's a few days ago. I called him this morning and asked him to get me some more pic's to post on layitlow. I will post them when I get them for everyone to see.

To clear up all the rumors floating around on layitlow; Sal is not hiding, cracked out, iced out, or any of the other negative things people have posted on here. Sal is still painting anything and everything. Sal started painting alot of imports and motorcycles over the last few years, but has still always stayed true to the lowrider paint job, which he is best know for. The local people who live in San Diego know what I am talking about because those are the people he is still and always will do work for.

I have know Sal now for 11 years and nothing has ever changed. I brought my car "Hard2Kill" down to him from Seattle in 1999 and we have been close freinds ever since. Sal is coming to Seattle at the end of this month to paint my 59' Impala, so I will post pic's throughout the process under my build topic in project rides

Signed Mark Pyle


----------



## STR8RIDA

Mark - nice pics! Been wondering what Sal was up to, he is one cool cat that deserves alot of credit for what he lays down. I think he is very under recognized. Your prelude was off the hook as well as his other work I have seen. Good to hear he is still doing his thing. Post up that 59 when it's painted


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jan 9 2009, 02:20 PM~12654218
> *Mark - nice pics! Been wondering what Sal was up to, he is one cool cat that deserves alot of credit for what he lays down. I think he is very under recognized. Your prelude was off the hook as well as his other work I have seen. Good to hear he is still doing his thing. Post up that 59 when it's painted
> *


Yeah you know Sal all humble and shit. He is not one to get on layitlow and start posting his work. I wish he did, so people would know he is still out there doing his thing and stop talking shit about him falling off. I guess I will have to do it for him. Best flake painter in the history of lowriding if you ask me...


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 9 2009, 01:34 PM~12654327
> *Yeah you know Sal all humble and shit.  He is not one to get on layitlow and start posting his work.  I wish he did, so people would know he is still out there doing his thing and stop talking shit about him falling off.  I guess I will have to do it for him.  Best flake painter in the history of lowriding if you ask me...
> *


Yeah he is at the top for real. Ive been painting for a long ass time and would love to be able to pick up some his tricks and skill. Like you mentioned before I have heard some crazy ass rumors about Sal - good to hear he is doing good and it is just fools talking shit as usual. wish him the best - he is one cool dude.
Later on Bro


----------



## JasonJ

Thx for the PM Mark. Ill be looking for pics of the 59. uffin:


----------



## AWSOM69

I am going to have to call bullshit here. I have known Sal since the the mid '80s when he was working at REVELATION ARTS with Benny Flores. You say he is a great guy. Maybe at one time. Have this great guy call me. My phone number is the same. My address is the same. I have left messages for this guy with people who say they see him. No response. Are you hiding Sal?

Post up where his shop is located. Those pics you are showing are a little old. I can show you some pics of some his recent, not so great work if you like.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 9 2009, 10:00 PM~12659317
> *I am going to have to call bullshit here. I have known Sal since the the mid '80s when he was working at REVELATION ARTS with Benny Flores. You say he is a great guy. Maybe at one time. Have this great guy call me. My phone number is the same. My address is the same. I have left messages for this guy with people who say they see him. No response. Are you hiding Sal?
> 
> Post up where his shop is located. Those pics you are showing are a little old. I can show you some pics of some his recent, not so great work if you like.
> *



i agree sal had my cadi for like 2 years and fucked it all up ended up having to pick it up from his house dash cracked interior fucked up it was an easy ass car to do and he couldnt get it done, granted he was doing it very cheap but that means nothing if it never gets done. Nice guy with good intentions but TERRIBLE business man


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 10 2009, 01:18 AM~12659494
> * my cadi
> *


The Brent Craig Eric Cadillac.


----------



## AWSOM69

Hey Jason, did you ever get him to come out and finish the rag?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 10 2009, 01:42 AM~12659748
> *Hey Jason, did you ever get him to come out and finish the rag?
> *


 :nosad: 
Might strip it down and start over.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 10 2009, 01:43 PM~12663084
> *:nosad:
> Might strip it down and start over.
> *


What left needs to be finished :0 Always looked good to me :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 10 2009, 01:43 PM~12663084
> *:nosad:
> Might strip it down and start over.
> *


Why? All your car needs is wetsanded and buffed out. That shit is easy to do...


----------



## TwOtYme




----------



## Maximus1959

Call bullshit if you want, but people who know me; know that I am not one to lie or sugar coat things. I tell it like it is and call it how I see it. Whether that means for or aganist Sal. All I can say is Sal treated me and several other people with nothing but respect. My old car speaks for itself, which he painted and was a major contributor to the cars success. 

I do AGREE with YOU and BRENT that he was MIA for awhile and SOME people never got what they deserved. I am not trying to sit here and make excusses for him or become his personal defense team. I keep it real! SOME of those same people dropped off their car and a $500 deposit and never came up with any money to complete the job. As a result those cars never got completed. How many times have we seen that arguement on layitlow...like a million? Sal also had some family health issues and a new born son come into the world, which took up alot of his time. Again it is Sals problem, but it is what it is.

He is a great painter, cheap painter, who took on too much work, got burnt out, and could not deliver on all his promises. Their were also SOME people who told him "yeah I got all the money, my bodywork is all done, and all you need to do is pattern and paint my car". Then when Sal arrived he had to take the car apart, align all the body panels, do all the bodywork, paint the car, and the owner of the car hands him a $500 deposit for several thousands of dollars worth of work (not to mention they were paying probably less than $5000, which is peanuts for that much work). Then they expected him to complete multiple cars in a few weeks, but would not take into consideration that they miss-represented the amount of work, which needed to be done...and Sal did not even charge them anymore money...C'mon. Sal would do the work anyway since he flew all the way out there and never complain about it. That was HIS mistake, because he should have jumped back on a plane and flown back home, rather than working for $10.00 per hour trying to complete 2-3 cars in a few weeks. The end result... SOME were not completed, SOME were near complete, SOME were completed and turned out great, SOME were completed and turned out like shit, because they were rushed. Their is fault on both parties. 

As far as me hiding him...c'mon. I lost contact with Sal in late 2007 and I tried to track him down thru JasonJ and several other people on layitow. Eventually your own club member (GROUPE) PM'd me. He gave my number to Sal and we have spoken nearly everyday since. JasonJ can verify that I speak to Sal all the time, because if you look in this topic I PM'd Jason Sals phone number, which Jason posted a thanks reply.

If you want to post pic's of his not so great work and put him on blast then you can do that. It is not going to take away from what he contributed to lowriding.


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 10 2009, 12:43 PM~12663084
> *:nosad:
> Might strip it down and start over.
> *


I have only seen some of the pics of your ride on LIL but from what I could see it looks fuckin bad ass! But you can only tell so much from pics and all.


----------



## JasonJ

Haha, you guys know im just BULLLLLLLSHITTTTTTTTINNNNNNNNNN! :cheesy: 































































































































I guess i just hit Sal up at the right time.... i didnt have ANY issues with him, only that he never came back out to wetsand & buff it as promised, but oh well.... for what Sal charged me, cant complain.

I just wanna know when he can take me back to Adelita's. :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

I didn't have any probems either. I had less than $3500 wrapped up in this paint job; including materials and 2 roundtrip tickets to have him come back and paint the jams and shave underneath the hood and trunk. Good luck finding that kind of deal now. That dollar amount and his quality of work explains WHY Sal got alot of work, which became too much for him to handle..his mistake, but I'm not complaining...


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

that 64 looks fucken sick :thumbsup:


----------



## AWSOM69

Like I said, post up where his shop is and I will handle the business I have with him. It is true he can paint and sometimes he will come through. But I have seen a whole bunch of cars that did not get completed. I actually had to stand in and keep some guy from putting some whoop ass on Sal because Sal kept promising him he would finish his car. For every one of the paint jobs he has completed, you can probably count at least 5 or 6 that are unhappy with him. And it just wasn't paint jobs. There was the little matter of a certain 4X4 that somehow lost it's chrome suspension while at his shop. And a certain plater whose money Sal pocketed. Something, or someone smells like bullshit.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 10 2009, 05:22 PM~12664388
> *Like I said, post up where his shop is and I will handle the business I have with him. It is true he can paint and sometimes he will come through. But I have seen a whole bunch of cars that did not get completed. I actually had to stand in and keep some guy from putting some whoop ass on Sal because Sal kept promising him he would finish his car. For every one of the paint jobs he has completed, you can probably count at least 5 or 6 that are unhappy with him. And it just wasn't paint jobs. There was the little matter of a certain 4X4 that somehow lost it's chrome suspension while at his shop. And a certain plater whose money Sal pocketed. Something, or someone smells like bullshit.
> *


Like I said..I am not his personal defense team, and I am not going to comment on something I have no clue about. PM me your name and phone number and I will call Sal and pass the message along. As far as posting up his shop...he does not have one. He is all freelance...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 10 2009, 06:58 PM~12664218
> *I didn't have any probems either.  I had less than $3500 wrapped up in this paint job; including materials and 2 roundtrip tickets to have him come back and paint the jams and shave underneath the hood and trunk.  Good luck finding that kind of deal now.  That dollar amount and his quality of work explains WHY Sal got alot of work, which became too much for him to handle..his mistake, but I'm not complaining...
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

Wow, i never realized how similar our storys were! I was able to get hooked up with Sal through a friend who was in my old car club Gary Carleton who Sal had painted a toyota truck for.... he put me in touch with Sal and a few months later i was picking him up at the airport.
Ive never put it out there, what i paid.... but i guess it doesnt matter now since the car has been painted since July 2001 and you put yours out there, lol..... i paid $3200 including materials to get my car painted + i bought his round trip plane tix and food and *entertainment* during the 10 days he was at my place. We both worked 18 hours a day for 10 days on the car before it was done. This included replacing the lower drivers rear quarter and some minor bodywork... spraying the belly and the frame... putting the body on the frame.... assembling the rest of the body and painting it..... all in 10 days. 
Once this was done and Sal left, i decided i wasnt happy with the frame and wanted to do another. I wrapped another frame and molded it, molded under my hood and trunk, and molded the trunk floor..... then had him come back out in March 2003 to spray all of this stuff and the door jambs that we didnt have time to do when he was out the first time. I paid $800 for his work on this trip on the frame and under the hood and trunk. So $3200 + 800 = $4k to replace a lower quarter, paint 2 different frames, paint the belly, assemble the car, and paint the body...... hard to find a deal like that.  I tried to pay him more because i felt guilty, but he said no pay me the price we agreed on. He called me a few times for some parts he was having trouble finding for customers cars and i would go find them and send them to him for free because i felt like i still owed him for the fantastic job he did for me.... i think i sent him a Monte Carlo euro header panel, a hard as hell to find 73 or 74 Caprice fender, and some other shit.... he tried to pay, but im like, nah man, i got you.
I cant remember what year, maybe around 2003, or 04 i went out to SD to kick it with him and we had a blast... he took me all around Spring Valley and SD to peoples houses to let me see cars he had painted, one of the guys from Life CC was like fuck it, lets go for a cruise, so we rolled in his 65 to a few other places to check out cars... a chop top Monte from Amigo's, the purple 63 from San Diego CC, went to a little parking lot car show and hung out with some Amigo's members, got to meet the guy from Straight Clownin with the bad ass 58.... took me to Chicano Park... later we went to TJ and had a real good time. Man i didnt wanna leave. Ive been upset with him a time or two about getting him back out to wetsand and buff my car, but that shit is so old it doesnt even matter now. If he called me up today and needed something that i could help him with, there would be no hesitation. Like Frank is saying, i know theres people out there who have had bad experiences, but i can only speak for mine... ill never forget my homie Sal, probably one of the coolest, most down to earth homies ive ever met.


----------



## AWSOM69

Unfortunately I have had both the bad and good experiences with Sal. Did manage to get one decent paint out of him. Lost a bunch of money on the other. I used to defend him on the forum. Not anymore. Being a friend is a 2 way street. Thanks for the offer to take my phone number, but I've been down the route already. It's probably been a good thing that I haven't run into him. maybe I just haven't tried to hard after all.


----------



## Maximus1959

The other part of my story was that when he came up to Seattle to paint the jams and belly; he also painted a club members truck for like $1600. He had to touch up the body work and then paint it. He flew in on Friday night and flew back home the following Tuesday. The 3 of us put in major work! Those were some good times back in the early 2000's. Jason; post some pic's of the recent progress and stop being all secret squirl n shit with the 64'...lol


----------



## 65chevyman

that is almost hard to believe 3500 with body work


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

TTT FOR SAL GREAT GUY!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 11 2009, 01:29 AM~12667329
> *The other part of my story was that when he came up to Seattle to paint the jams and belly; he also painted a club members truck for like $1600.  He had to touch up the body work and then paint it.  He flew in on Friday night and flew back home the following Tuesday.  The 3 of us put in major work!  Those were some good times back in the early 2000's.  Jason; post some pic's of the recent progress and stop being all secret squirl n shit with the 64'...lol
> *


This is all i have to post...... 










Gonna need some wetsanding and buffing this spring or summer. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

DAMNNNNNNN, funny shit, after i posted that pic i noticed thats the Straight Clownin shirt i got from the guy with the 58 Sal painted when i was in SD like 5 years ago! Strange coincidence i guess..... can you hear the U2 playing in the background of this pic??? :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 10 2009, 03:49 PM~12663752
> *Haha, you guys know im just BULLLLLLLSHITTTTTTTTINNNNNNNNNN!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i just hit Sal up at the right time.... i didnt have ANY issues with him, only that he never came back out to wetsand & buff it as promised, but oh well.... for what Sal charged me, cant complain.
> 
> I just wanna know when he can take me back to Adelita's.  :biggrin:
> *


looks good bad ass color


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 13 2009, 07:03 PM~12695571
> *This is all i have to post......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna need some wetsanding and buffing this spring or summer.  :biggrin:
> *


Nothing like masking off your engine stand but not your driveway-lol

U2 forsure!

Their are two things you don't do when you bring Sal into town-

1. Don't NOT have a portable radio and U2 CDs.

& 

2. Don't NOT take him out touring the city.


I took him to a U2 concert in Seattle. Sal made up some fake backstage passes and we met the entire group.  That fool was ready to start moshing n shit!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 13 2009, 10:56 PM~12696774
> *Nothing like masking off your engine stand but not your driveway-lol
> 
> U2 forsure!
> 
> Their are two things you don't do when you bring Sal into town-
> 
> 1. Don't NOT have a portable radio and U2 CDs.
> 
> &
> 
> 2. Don't NOT take him out touring the city.
> I took him to a U2 concert in Seattle.  Sal made up some fake backstage passes and we met the entire group.  That fool was ready to start moshing n shit!
> *


Haha, yea i know.... borrowed the engine hoist from a frined, so i had to take care of his stuff.... and i tried to mask the driveway with the blue tarp in the background but when i was ready to spray the clear the sun had moved and it was in the shade.... so i had to do the candy shuffle down the driveway a little bit before it got too dark. :biggrin:


----------



## taino




----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 14 2009, 07:46 PM~12706687
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up homie?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

ANY UPDATES FOR ME MR 59??


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 14 2009, 06:57 PM~12706813
> *What up homie?
> *


just peeping the topic..


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

WELL HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES OF THE ROOF OF MY 62 THAT SAL MANZANO 
DID HE IS DOING THE REST OF MY 62 AS I SPEAK HIS WORK SPEAKS FOR IT SELF
NICE GUY THAT HAD A FEW THINGS IN LIFE THAT HAPPENED SET HIM BACK IS COMMING OUT STRONG AND IS NOW BACK AND READY!!  REMEMBER NONE IS PERFECT BUT GOD"JESUS"  


























WILL POST MORE PICS TOMMARROW OF THE PROGRESS MY 62 WILL BE LOOKING FIRME IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 15 2009, 09:30 PM~12718798
> *WELL HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES OF THE ROOF OF MY 62 THAT SAL MANZANO
> DID HE IS DOING THE REST OF MY 62 AS I SPEAK HIS WORK SPEAKS FOR IT SELF
> NICE GUY THAT HAD A FEW THINGS IN LIFE THAT HAPPENED SET HIM BACK IS COMMING OUT STRONG AND IS NOW BACK AND READY!!  REMEMBER NONE IS PERFECT BUT GOD"JESUS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL POST MORE PICS TOMMARROW OF THE PROGRESS MY 62 WILL BE LOOKING FIRME IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


You hit it right on the head homie. Sal went on here yesterday and ready the post in this forum. Then he called me to let me know that he is just what you said....BACK AND READY!! He has a chip on his shoulder and feels like he has to paint something off the chain to let people know that he hasn't fallen off. Your shit is off the hook!


----------



## Maximus1959

Tina liked Sals work so much that she speered her pussy all over it!


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 16 2009, 01:13 AM~12721008
> *Tina liked Sals work so much that she speered her pussy all over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mark - What ever happened to Hard to Kill? last I saw of it was the Vegas show in 2001


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 16 2009, 04:13 AM~12721008
> *Tina liked Sals work so much that she speered her pussy all over it!
> 
> *


Well if thats how it works i need to candy flake my face!!! :biggrin: 

After the photoshoot when you loaded it up in the trailer..... did you smell the fender??? DONT LIE EITHER!!! hno:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jan 16 2009, 09:18 AM~12722261
> *Mark - What ever happened to Hard to Kill? last I saw of it was the  Vegas show in 2001
> *


I sold it to the owner of the Ferrari dealership in Orlando, Florida. He then sold it to a younger kid, who would call me and claim he had 45 show cars and was a multi millionaire. I called bullshit on it, and then I read an article about him in Hotrod Magazine. Sure enough the kid had a huge car collection and was not bullshitn. Since he called me and sold it to another guy in Indy. The LRM judges told me it was at NOPI in 2004 or 2005 and has not been since since?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 16 2009, 10:52 AM~12723004
> *Well if thats how it works i need to candy flake my face!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> After the photoshoot when you loaded it up in the trailer..... did you smell the fender??? DONT LIE EITHER!!!  hno:
> *


Their is a inside joke behind my original post...

So in the middle of the photo shoot they asked her to sit in the driverseat for pic's. She gets in the seat and just before Elliot starts taking pic's she gets all uncomfortable and they stop the shoot. Lonnie Lopez rushes her to the dressing room. Their was like 15 people just standing around wondering what the hell is going on. SHE STARTED HER PERIOD ON MY FUCKING DRIVERSEAT....I swear on my life it is a TRUE story. Ask Hernan, Sal, or anybody from UCE up north. In fact if you look at the layout you will CLEARLY see that they was a faded spot on the green velour. Lonnie Lopez decided it would be a good idea to clean it with soap and the seat was never the same since. Every show I had to put my switch box or car club shirt over the top of it. All the LRM judges had heard about that shit and it was a running joke for a few years. It was always a dream of mine to get my car in LRM, but if you would have told me some model was going to have to TEABAG my shit to get in...I might of had second thoughts! No I did not smell it! This topic is all fucked up now...lol


----------



## JasonJ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 16 2009, 11:50 AM~12723503
> *Their is a inside joke behind my original post...
> 
> So in the middle of the photo shoot they asked her to sit in the driverseat for pic's.  She gets in the seat and just before Elliot starts taking pic's she gets all uncomfortable and they stop the shoot.  Lonnie Lopez rushes her to the dressing room.  Their was like 15 people just standing around wondering what the hell is going on.  SHE STARTED HER PERIOD ON MY FUCKING DRIVERSEAT....I swear on my life it is a TRUE story.  Ask Hernan, Sal, or anybody from UCE up north.  In fact if you look at the layout you will CLEARLY see that they was a faded spot on the green velour.  Lonnie Lopez decided it would be a good idea to clean it with soap and the seat was never the same since.  Every show I had to put my switch box or car club shirt over the top of it.  All the LRM judges had heard about that shit and it was a running joke for a few years.  It was always a dream of mine to get my car in LRM, but if you would have told me some model was going to have to TEABAG my shit to get in...I might of had second thoughts!  No I did not smell it!  This topic is all fucked up now...lol
> *


Now that is some funny shit!!!


----------



## AWSOM69

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 15 2009, 08:30 PM~12718798
> *WELL HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES OF THE ROOF OF MY 62 THAT SAL MANZANO
> DID HE IS DOING THE REST OF MY 62 AS I SPEAK HIS WORK SPEAKS FOR IT SELF
> NICE GUY THAT HAD A FEW THINGS IN LIFE THAT HAPPENED SET HIM BACK IS COMMING OUT STRONG AND IS NOW BACK AND READY!!  REMEMBER NONE IS PERFECT BUT GOD"JESUS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL POST MORE PICS TOMMARROW OF THE PROGRESS MY 62 WILL BE LOOKING FIRME IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  uffin:
> *



Actually that roof is one of the ones I would have posted in the "not so great" latest work. Unless it has been fixed, I would not fly my plaque on it. But then again, everyone has to have their own standards.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 16 2009, 08:28 PM~12728275
> *Actually that roof is one of the ones I would have posted in the "not so great" latest work. Unless it has been fixed, I would not fly my plaque on it. But then again, everyone has to have their own standards.
> *


Is your car still at Kandy's Auto Body?


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 16 2009, 07:28 PM~12728275
> *Actually that roof is one of the ones I would have posted in the "not so great" latest work. Unless it has been fixed, I would not fly my plaque on it. But then again, everyone has to have their own standards.
> *


 GOODTIMES TO THE TOP
:yes: 
ITS ALL GOOD YO NO ME ARDO...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 16 2009, 08:28 PM~12728275
> *Actually that roof is one of the ones I would have posted in the "not so great" latest work. Unless it has been fixed, I would not fly my plaque on it. But then again, everyone has to have their own standards.
> *


WH0A WHOA WHOA ARE WE TALKIN ABOUT PAINTJOBS HERE OR CLUBS CUS THATS A NONO HERE HERE IN GOODTIMES CC WE GIVE RESPECT TO EVERYONE WEATHER THERE CAR IS ON PRIMER AND FLYING PLAQE OR MISMATCHED RIMS OR WHAT EVER THE CASE MAY BE REMEMBER WE ARE ALL IN THE SAME GAME SO NO NEED TO START WITH THE STANDARDS SHIT OR WHAT NOT I DONT KNOW IF YOU HAVE NOTICED BUT WE COVER ALL ASPECTS OF THE LOWRIDER WORLD FROM BOMBS FULL SHOW TO IMPALAS G-BODYS AND HOPPERS NOT TO MENTION KIDS TAKIN TROPHYS GOME WITH THERE BIKES ALSO SO I THINK OWER STANDARDS ARE GOOD IF NOT GREAT AND US AS GOODTIMERS HAVE ALWAYS ADMIRED GROUPE CC FOR THE QUALITY CARS THEY BRING OUT SO NO NEED TO GO THERE AND ILL SPEAK FOR MY GOODTIMER THAT IMPALA IS SICK THE ROOF IS WELL LAYED ALL THE LINES MATCH AND ITS NOT SPOTED THE FLAKE IS LAYED OUT RITE SO HONESTLY I DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIN ABOUT BUT IF YOU FEEL THAT WAY HEY MORE POWER TO YOU CARNAL


----------



## AWSOM69

Did not mean to imply anythng about the standards of your car club? I was around when that top was painted and I know there was a really bad flaw.. Sal is great at setting up patterns/graphics/flake. The problem had to do with the clear coat. If it has been fixed, GREAT. 
That is not the only top I have seen that Sal painted recently that had flaws in it. I know one of those tops has been recently painted over by someone else. If he has gotten back to the point where he is not putting out less than stellar work, then more power to Sal. But when you do put out sub-standard work, then your rep suffers, even if you still put out the occasional great paint.


----------



## SWIGS

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 16 2009, 08:37 PM~12728360
> *GOODTIMES TO THE TOP
> :yes:
> ITS ALL GOOD YO NO ME ARDO...
> *


  nice work sal........GT always to the top


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 16 2009, 10:13 PM~12729342
> *Did not mean to imply anythng about the standards of your car club? I was around when that top was painted and I know there was a really bad flaw.. Sal is great at setting up patterns/graphics/flake. The problem had to do with the clear coat. If it has been fixed, GREAT.
> That is not the only top I have seen that Sal painted recently that had flaws in it. I know one of those tops has been recently painted over by someone else. If he has gotten back to the point where he is not putting out less than stellar work, then more power to Sal. But when you do put out sub-standard work, then your rep suffers, even if you still put out the occasional great paint.
> *


You never know what could have happened? He could have got moisture in the line, etc. I saw it at Super Show and it looked nice to me, but I did not know Sal even painted that car or I would have payed closer attention to it. 

All I know is I showed my car for almost 4 years at close to 15 LRM shows and never lost a Best flake or Best Graphics award at any show. That also included Super Show, which is the best of the best. Whether it is paint, chrome, engraving, etc. all the top artists represent at the Super Show. If you win, then you know you went to the right guy and did not get sub-standard work. I don't think Sals reputation is suffering too much at this point. People tend to be forgiving and understand that he made some poor business choices and that their is always two sides to evey story. Just about every major shop, painter, plater, etc. does not have a perfect reputation....especially on hatinlow.com.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 16 2009, 09:39 PM~12728985
> *WH0A WHOA WHOA ARE WE TALKIN ABOUT PAINTJOBS HERE OR CLUBS CUS THATS A NONO HERE HERE IN GOODTIMES CC WE GIVE RESPECT TO EVERYONE WEATHER THERE CAR IS ON PRIMER AND FLYING PLAQE OR MISMATCHED RIMS OR WHAT EVER THE CASE MAY BE REMEMBER WE ARE ALL IN THE SAME GAME SO NO NEED TO START WITH THE STANDARDS SHIT OR WHAT NOT I DONT KNOW IF YOU HAVE NOTICED BUT WE COVER ALL ASPECTS OF THE LOWRIDER WORLD FROM BOMBS FULL SHOW TO IMPALAS G-BODYS AND HOPPERS NOT TO MENTION KIDS TAKIN TROPHYS GOME WITH THERE BIKES ALSO SO I THINK OWER STANDARDS ARE GOOD IF NOT GREAT AND US AS GOODTIMERS HAVE ALWAYS ADMIRED GROUPE CC FOR THE QUALITY CARS THEY BRING OUT SO NO NEED TO GO THERE AND ILL SPEAK FOR MY GOODTIMER THAT IMPALA IS SICK THE ROOF IS WELL LAYED ALL THE LINES MATCH AND ITS NOT SPOTED THE FLAKE IS LAYED OUT RITE SO HONESTLY I DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIN ABOUT BUT IF YOU FEEL THAT WAY HEY MORE POWER TO YOU CARNAL
> *


*WELL PUT PERRITO...GLAD SAL IS BACK IN THE GAME, GOODLUCK HOMIE!!!*


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 16 2009, 07:28 PM~12728275
> *Actually that roof is one of the ones I would have posted in the "not so great" latest work. Unless it has been fixed, I would not fly my plaque on it. But then again, everyone has to have their own standards.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619

fixed and flying a Groupe plaque


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619

pretty nice for a "not so great top"..man imagine when sal does maximus 59..oh boy


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 12:02 AM~12730298
> *pretty nice for a "not so great top"..man imagine when sal does maximus 59..oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT LOOK'S GOOD TIMES READY FOR ME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 15 2009, 09:30 PM~12718798
> *WELL HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES OF THE ROOF OF MY 62 THAT SAL MANZANO
> DID HE IS DOING THE REST OF MY 62 AS I SPEAK HIS WORK SPEAKS FOR IT SELF
> NICE GUY THAT HAD A FEW THINGS IN LIFE THAT HAPPENED SET HIM BACK IS COMMING OUT STRONG AND IS NOW BACK AND READY!!  REMEMBER NONE IS PERFECT BUT GOD"JESUS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL POST MORE PICS TOMMARROW OF THE PROGRESS MY 62 WILL BE LOOKING FIRME IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  uffin:
> *



GOOD TIMES C.C. DO WORK HOMIE CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT DONE


----------



## west coast ridaz

where is sal out of does he travel


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 12:02 AM~12730298
> *pretty nice for a "not so great top"..man imagine when sal does maximus 59..oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Obviously I defend Sal, because Sal and I have a bond like no other. My bond with Sal is not because he painted my car etc. That was all the way back in 1999. Several people worked on my car in 1999 and I have little or no contact with them. Sal and I hit it off and he will always be my life long friend. People know I get very defensive for him, because I feel like people take advantage of him and his work. Everyone is happy when they are getting a hell of a deal on their paint and bodywork, but some people put him on blast the minute he has very understandable family issues's or makes an honest mistake. Those same people lack accountability in the situation and talk shit, because they know Sal is not the type of guy to cause a bunch of drama. I could careless if Sal ever paints another one of my car's. Would I be happy and honored...sure....but we are way past that. He will tell you himself that I already had plans to take it to a very reputable shop in SoCal after Thanksgiving. He asked me if he could do the car, because he wants to prove a point that he still can lay down award winning paint. In a game built on RESPECT! I could not deny him that after everything he did for me almost 10 years ago and our friendship. Am I gonna get a hell of a deal....yeah, but Sal knows that I will get pissed off at him and refuse to have him come all the way up here to work for peanuts. Just like Hernan Daloia knows, and anybody else who I have strong relationships with and has done quality work for me. I consider each of them life long freinds and I don't expect shit for free or try and take advantage of people.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 17 2009, 01:12 AM~12730688
> *where is sal out of does he travel
> *


Sal use to have a shop in Spring Valley, CA (San Diego). He is now a freelance painter. He no longer travels to paint vehicles, unless you have a tight relationship with him.


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 15 2009, 09:30 PM~12718798
> *WELL HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES OF THE ROOF OF MY 62 THAT SAL MANZANO
> DID HE IS DOING THE REST OF MY 62 AS I SPEAK HIS WORK SPEAKS FOR IT SELF
> NICE GUY THAT HAD A FEW THINGS IN LIFE THAT HAPPENED SET HIM BACK IS COMMING OUT STRONG AND IS NOW BACK AND READY!!  REMEMBER NONE IS PERFECT BUT GOD"JESUS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL POST MORE PICS TOMMARROW OF THE PROGRESS MY 62 WILL BE LOOKING FIRME IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  uffin:
> *



BAD ASS 62, TTT FOR THE HOMIE SAL & THE HOMIE SEISDOS GOODTIMES


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Jan 17 2009, 01:49 AM~12730189-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 01:49 AM~12730194
> *fixed and flying a Groupe plaque
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 17 2009, 01:01 AM~12730832
> *BAD ASS 62, TTT FOR THE HOMIE SAL  & THE HOMIE SEISDOS  GOODTIMES
> *


the new owner of this ride is going in the right direction with this ride..i am glad i sold to him..if i had the money i would of had sal do what adrian is doing to it now.. cant wait to see it done..


----------



## shadow1

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 12:38 PM~12733099
> *the new owner of this ride is going in the right direction with this ride..i am glad i sold to him..if i had the money i would of had sal do what adrian is doing to it now.. cant wait to see it done..
> *


 :thumbsup: SAL IS ONE FIRME PERSON AND PAINTER ASWELL :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 02:02 AM~12730298
> *pretty nice for a "not so great top"..man imagine when sal does maximus 59..oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They BOTH have nice "tops". :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 12:38 PM~12733099
> *the new owner of this ride is going in the right direction with this ride..i am glad i sold to him..if i had the money i would of had sal do what adrian is doing to it now.. cant wait to see it done..
> *


GLAD WE HAVE BOTH IN THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 17 2009, 03:41 PM~12734301
> *GLAD WE HAVE BOTH IN THE GOOD TIMES FAMILY
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

BUMP


----------



## FiveNine619

sal did the top on this


----------



## FiveNine619

some more patterns that he has done recent


----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

damn awesome 69 unfortunately u had a bad experience with sal but i can only speak on what i know....sal is more than fair with every customer whether ur a friend or family and usually u become both.He went thru some very difficult times that not too many people know about but it was about his newborn son.Anyways i own my own business and the only thing that would be on my mind would be the well being of my newborn.Ive talked to sal and he said he would make good w/everyone,everyone makes mistakes and should be held responsible which sal is trying to do.Those of u that know sal know hes a humble guy but like mark was saying u can only do so much w/500bones especially when people are tellin him that their cars have no body work,he usually goes over every car because thats his work goin out there.Hey Frank i dont what happened but hopefully u can forgive sal and we can all keep ridin and take pride in sals work


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

SAL HABLAME


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

IVE KNOWN SAL FOR ALMOST 14 YEARS OR MAYBE EVEN LONGER...PAINTED MY CAR 3 TIMES...AND EVEN THO WE HAVE OUR OWN PAINTERS...I WOULD STILL CONTRACT SAL TO PAINT MY NEXT PROJECT "THUGG PASSION 2".

A GOOD FRIEND AND A HUMBLE MAN...WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES...LET'S GIVE THIS MAN THE BENIFIT AND CREDITS...FROM CRYSTAL BLUE PERSUASION TO OTHER STREET RIDES THAT HE PAINTED (INCLUDING MINE) I GIVE HIM PROPS.

PLEASE TELL SAL ME AND FAMILY SAID WASSUP...Manny...THUGG PASSION 63 IMPALA...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 20 2009, 09:21 PM~12766422
> *IVE KNOWN SAL FOR ALMOST 14 YEARS OR MAYBE EVEN LONGER...PAINTED MY CAR 3 TIMES...AND EVEN THO WE HAVE OUR OWN PAINTERS...I WOULD STILL CONTRACT SAL TO PAINT MY NEXT PROJECT "THUGG PASSION 2".
> 
> A GOOD FRIEND AND A HUMBLE MAN...WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES...LET'S GIVE THIS MAN THE BENIFIT AND CREDITS...FROM CRYSTAL BLUE PERSUASION TO OTHER STREET RIDES THAT HE PAINTED (INCLUDING MINE) I GIVE HIM PROPS.
> 
> PLEASE TELL SAL ME AND FAMILY SAID WASSUP...Manny...THUGG PASSION 63 IMPALA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well said! The day I picked my car up I saw your trey in primer. I asked him about what he was gonna do on that car? He said he is going the same color as your car but with some marbalizer. He sent me a bunch of pic's during the process and obviously your car turned out great. I hope to see Thugg Passion 2 real soon!


----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

whats going on fellas its good to know that a lot of us show love for Sal.Hes gettin ready for my caddy,theres no doubt in my mind hes gonna give it the "manzano magic....oh ya ssssssshhhhh comin soon.Manny, Mark,Jason J,Frank,Goodtimes CC and everyone else take it eazy and have a safe 09  Ray w/SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB,founder of 2nd chapter of USO CAR CLUB MUCH LOVE BROS.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by R_STEADYMOBBIN92_@Jan 21 2009, 12:14 AM~12767885
> *whats going on fellas its good to know that a lot of us show love for Sal.Hes gettin ready for my caddy,theres no doubt in my mind hes gonna give it the "manzano magic....oh ya ssssssshhhhh comin soon.Manny, Mark,Jason J,Frank,Goodtimes CC and everyone else take it eazy and have a safe 09  Ray w/SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB,founder of 2nd chapter of USO CAR CLUB MUCH LOVE BROS.
> *


RAY....

PLEASE TELL ME "YOU'RE NOT ADDICTED TO LAYITLOW"....


hahahahahhahahaha


----------



## 70rider

2008</span></span>


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Jan 21 2009, 09:58 PM~12777121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008</span></span>
> *


NICE....LOVE THAT GREEENN


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

ROOF TOP ON 63 SAL DID RECENTLY :0


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

HERE'S A TOP SAL DID ON A CADDILAC


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 16 2009, 11:02 PM~12730298
> *pretty nice for a "not so great top"..man imagine when sal does maximus 59..oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

MAN IMAGINE WITH THIS DUECE IS DONE :0  ....


----------



## Maximus1959

It is rather comical to me that so many people have posted negative things about Sal on hatinlow.com. Based on all the POSITIVE posts and PIC'S posted from multiple people. It is kind of hard to say someone sucks, has fallen off, is hiding, etc. Keep posting!


----------



## six 2

how much you charge to paint a 65 rag. all i need is spray no body work.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

THANX MARK FOR THE CALL WORKED OUT GOOD


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 23 2009, 06:30 PM~12796516
> *THANX MARK FOR THE CALL WORKED OUT GOOD
> *


Here is a example of someone, who had an issue with Sal. I gave BrooklynUSA his number and they worked it out. Like I said; he made some honest mistakes and is trying to take care of people and do things the right way.


----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

well said Mark,as a matter of fact Sals back doin what he does best....like i said hes family to a lot of friends and is workin on his own family.Seems to me that theres a lot of riders that respect him and still want paint jobs from him.Hey Manny no im not addicted yet.Peace brother


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by R_STEADYMOBBIN92_@Jan 23 2009, 10:20 PM~12798437
> *well said Mark,as a matter of fact Sals back doin what he does best....like i said hes family to a lot of friends and is workin on his own family.Seems to me that theres a lot of riders that respect him and still want paint jobs from him.Hey Manny no  im not addicted yet.Peace brother
> *


I AM! But I am in rehab! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

MINI FLAKE IN THE AIR :biggrin: :biggrin: 








MORE COMMING TOMMARROW


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 02:54 AM~12730234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


vary nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Jan 21 2009, 11:58 PM~12777121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008</span></span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 23 2009, 10:39 PM~12798599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINI FLAKE IN THE AIR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE COMMING TOMMARROW
> *


NICE! Typical Sal..painting with no mask...lol


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 24 2009, 08:01 AM~12799237
> *NICE!  Typical Sal..painting with no mask...lol
> *




man i hope you're joking


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 23 2009, 09:57 PM~12798269
> *Here is a example of someone, who had an issue with Sal.  I gave BrooklynBUSA his number and they worked it out.  Like I said; he made some honest mistakes and is trying to take care of people and do things the right way.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 17 2009, 06:13 AM~12729342
> *Did not mean to imply anythng about the standards of your car club? I was around when that top was painted and I know there was a really bad flaw.. Sal is great at setting up patterns/graphics/flake. The problem had to do with the clear coat. If it has been fixed, GREAT.
> That is not the only top I have seen that Sal painted recently that had flaws in it. I know one of those tops has been recently painted over by someone else. If he has gotten back to the point where he is not putting out less than stellar work, then more power to Sal. But when you do put out sub-standard work, then your rep suffers, even if you still put out the occasional great paint.
> *




:0 post pics of this sub standard work


----------



## AWSOM69

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 24 2009, 10:54 AM~12801948
> *:0 post pics of this sub standard work
> *


I could go there but then I run the risk of making somebody upset that because it is their paint. He did paint a Groupe car pink that was redone by another painter because it came out like crap. I don't think that paint was even on the car for a week before it was redone. He started another Groupe member's car and it bubbled up. That car is now being painted by someone else. The bad thing was, I recommended Sal to these members and he let me down. My '69 that I paid Sal in full was never finished and now a fellow Groupe member is taking care of her. Sal never finished the bed cover on my El Camino(now my wife's car) and I will have to get someone to finish it. I just had one of my bikes painted by someone in Florida and didn't have any drama with that painter. 

Now that I remember, there are two other paint jobs that he did way back that Groupe members had issues with.

Like I said, he comes thru sometimes.


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

ROCKIN THE U2 AND PUTTIN DOWN SOME NICE LINES....


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 25 2009, 02:25 PM~12810310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKIN THE U2 AND PUTTIN DOWN SOME NICE LINES....
> *


Lookin good - cant wait to see some more of it Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by R_STEADYMOBBIN92_@Jan 23 2009, 11:20 PM~12798437
> *well said Mark,as a matter of fact Sals back doin what he does best....like i said hes family to a lot of friends and is workin on his own family.Seems to me that theres a lot of riders that respect him and still want paint jobs from him.Hey Manny no  im not addicted yet.Peace brother
> *


U'RE ADDICTED AND ON DENIAL....HAHAHAHAHA....SORRY COULDNT CALL YOU THIS WEEKEND RAY...GOT BUSY WITH THE KIDS...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 23 2009, 11:32 PM~12798540
> *I AM!  But I am in rehab!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
SAL'S THE ONE WHO INTRODUCED ME TO LAYITLOW....IM ADDICTED AND ITS ALL HIS FAULT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

:0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

I stilll have to look for my SAL MANZANO collections...but in the meantime...i found these pics online...
RAY? :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

i helped built this 63 front end..when i used to work for "ROLLIN HARD"...also painted by SAL


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 25 2009, 03:44 PM~12810839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S A SICK ASS PAINT JOB... :0 FUCKIN SAL HE GET'S DOWN
PURO U2 COMPA


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 25 2009, 02:06 AM~12804351
> *I could go there but then I run the risk of making somebody upset that because it is their paint. He did paint a Groupe car pink that was redone by another painter because it came out like crap. I don't think that paint was even on the car for a week before it was redone. He started another Groupe member's car and it bubbled up. That car is now being painted by someone else. The bad thing was, I recommended Sal to these members and he let me down. My '69 that I paid Sal in full was never finished and now a fellow Groupe member is taking care of her. Sal never finished the bed cover on my El Camino(now my wife's car) and I will have to get someone to finish it. I just had one of my bikes painted by someone in Florida and didn't have any drama with that painter.
> 
> Now that I remember, there are two other paint jobs that he did way back that Groupe members had issues with.
> 
> Like I said, he comes thru sometimes.
> *




damn that sucks


----------



## Kdraulics

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 23 2009, 09:29 AM~12791485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROOF TOP ON 63 SAL DID RECENTLY :0
> *


nyc car rite there


----------



## Kdraulics

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 23 2009, 09:30 AM~12791490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 23 2009, 08:30 AM~12791490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that..its got a old school look..


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

DONE BY SAL...


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 25 2009, 04:31 PM~12810757
> *:roflmao:
> SAL'S THE ONE WHO INTRODUCED ME TO LAYITLOW....IM ADDICTED AND ITS ALL HIS FAULT
> *


That is some funny shit. We have rehab sessions every Sunday night. I guess I just relapsed during this post. That might be my 3rd strike.


----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

ALRIGHT MAYBE IM A LITTLE ADDICTED  HEY MANNY IF U FIND MORE PIX OF MY OLD TREY LET ME GET SOME....SEEMS TO ME LIKE I SAID SALS DOIN WHAT HE DOES BEST,ILL POST PIX OF THE CADDY ONCE WE START.MARK IVE BEEN TALKIN TO SAL HE HAS A LITTLE SOMETHIN SPECIAL PLANNED FOR U.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by R_STEADYMOBBIN92_@Jan 25 2009, 09:38 PM~12813779
> *ALRIGHT MAYBE IM A LITTLE ADDICTED  HEY MANNY IF U FIND MORE PIX OF MY OLD TREY LET ME GET SOME....SEEMS TO ME LIKE I SAID SALS DOIN WHAT HE DOES BEST,ILL POST PIX OF THE CADDY ONCE WE START.MARK IVE BEEN TALKIN TO SAL HE HAS A LITTLE SOMETHIN SPECIAL PLANNED FOR U.
> *


I have something very special for him, which has nothing to do with Lowriding. You will hear about it when he returns from Seattle.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 25 2009, 04:54 PM~12810905
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WOW YOU JUST TOOK ME BACK DAMNNEAR 9 YEARS AGO WE TOOK THAT PIC I FEEL LIKE IT WAS JUST YESTERDAY THANX FOR POSTING THAT :thumbsup: 
OH YEAH IM THE ONE CROUCHED DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 26 2009, 12:20 AM~12814287
> *I have something very special for him, which has nothing to do with Lowriding.  You will hear about it when he returns from Seattle.
> *


Sounds... ummmm... well... is he gonna leave with a limp?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 26 2009, 10:01 AM~12817465
> *Sounds... ummmm... well... is he gonna leave with a limp?
> *


No..I will let you take care of that when he comes out to wetsand and buff you ass. LOL

U2 is coming out with a new record and tour. He mentioned to me that they are going to be in Seattle. You know what that means.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Sal does some nice work as I can tell from the pics. Glad to hear he is putting that talent back to use :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 26 2009, 11:01 AM~12817465
> *Sounds... ummmm... well... is he gonna leave with a limp?
> *


hahahahahaha...u beat me to it..i was gonna say the same


----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

ditto


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by Kdraulics+Jan 25 2009, 08:28 PM~12811583-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did he come out here and paint that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 01:40 AM~12815211
> *WOW YOU JUST TOOK ME BACK DAMNNEAR 9 YEARS AGO WE TOOK THAT PIC I FEEL LIKE IT WAS JUST YESTERDAY THANX FOR POSTING THAT  :thumbsup:
> OH YEAH IM THE ONE CROUCHED DOWN :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i heard about your story with sal from drew way back
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Jan 26 2009, 12:01 PM~12817465
> *Sounds... ummmm... well... is he gonna leave with a limp?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

[i heard about your story with sal from drew way back
:roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
YEAH IT WAS CRAZY BACK THEN BUT ALL IS WELL NOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

[/quote]
YEAH IT WAS CRAZY BACK THEN BUT ALL IS WELL NOW :thumbsup:
[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KiNgOfNy

Damn SEISDOSINTHE619 your doing some real undercover work. If ya gonna let the cat out the bag at least make sure the pics are clean man. :biggrin: 









 








:0 








 

Fresh look for NYC in 2009!

WHATITDO!


----------



## youcantfademe

sick....


----------



## Kdraulics

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 25 2009, 04:44 PM~12810839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Jan 28 2009, 06:08 PM~12841720
> *Damn SEISDOSINTHE619 your doing some real undercover work.  If ya gonna let the cat out the bag at least make sure the pics are clean man.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh look for NYC in 2009!
> 
> WHATITDO!
> *


SORRY MAN SAL ASKED ME FOR A FAVOR TO POST UP THE PICTURES 
YOUR ROOF TOP AND THE CADDI ROOF TOP SORRY IF THEY DON'T 
GOOD....
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Maximus1959

They look fine. People will understand that he was working on them when they were taken. 

Please tell Sal to erase his voicemail's on his cell phone. When you call him it goes right to voicemail and you can't leave a message.


----------



## Sirchore

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 16 2009, 01:26 AM~12720856
> *You hit it right on the head homie. Sal went on here yesterday and ready the post in this forum.  Then he called me to let me know that he is just what you said....BACK AND READY!!  He has a chip on his shoulder and feels like he has to paint something off the chain to let people know that he hasn't fallen off.  Your shit is off the hook!
> *


 Dam homie ur ride looks fukin Firme homie so wheres this vato painting this rides from :0


----------



## FiveNine619

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FiveNine619, switch house #1, 1morecutty
:0


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 29 2009, 07:39 PM~12853444
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FiveNine619, switch house #1, 1morecutty
> :0
> *


no no no is not what you think fern


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jan 29 2009, 07:13 PM~12853811
> *no no no is not what you think fern
> *


 :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 25 2009, 06:54 PM~12810905
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow... going on nice years........at that time no one in nyc knew about sal and his work...


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 29 2009, 04:22 PM~12852161
> *They look fine.  People will understand that he was working on them when they were taken.
> 
> Please tell Sal to erase his voicemail's on his cell phone.  When you call him it goes right to voicemail and you can't leave a message.
> *


I LET HIM KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 29 2009, 09:57 PM~12855121
> *:0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 10 2009, 02:49 PM~12663752
> *Haha, you guys know im just BULLLLLLLSHITTTTTTTTINNNNNNNNNN!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i just hit Sal up at the right time.... i didnt have ANY issues with him, only that he never came back out to wetsand & buff it as promised, but oh well.... for what Sal charged me, cant complain.
> 
> I just wanna know when he can take me back to Adelita's.  :biggrin:
> *


I never seen all thoise pics. Car looks real good J :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2009, 12:55 PM~12873836
> *I never seen all thoise pics. Car looks real good J :biggrin:
> *


I need to move to LA! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

SAL WHERE ARE YOU??? :dunno:


----------



## Deceptik1

Whoever has contact with Sal can you tell him to PM me or PM me and I'll give you my contact info for Sal to personally call me. Tell him Alvin with the import he didn't finish 2 years ago wants to talk to him if he really wants to make it right with the people he screwed over.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Feb 5 2009, 12:37 PM~12915328
> *Whoever has contact with Sal can you tell him to PM me or PM me and I'll give you my contact info for Sal to personally call me. Tell him Alvin with the import he didn't finish 2 years ago wants to talk to him if he really wants to make it right with the people he screwed over.
> *


I will tell him you want to speak with him. PM me your #


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

ALMOST THERE :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Feb 5 2009, 09:05 PM~12920564
> *ALMOST THERE :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good! As soon as your done I am next in line. Got the plane ticket, workshop, paintbooth, and rotissirie today. March 2nd..IT'S ON!


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 5 2009, 09:41 PM~12921936
> *Looking good!  As soon as your done I am next in line.  Got the plane ticket, workshop, paintbooth, and rotissirie today.  March 2nd..IT'S ON!
> *


  :thumbsup: I KNOW THAT 59 WILL BE BAD ASS...HAVE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

uffin:


----------



## higinio11




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:nicoderm: SAL MANZANO MAGIC


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Who has pics of that teal blue regal sal did that was flaked out. Iv only seen some pics but that shit looked sick. I wanna see more.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 6 2009, 11:26 PM~12932207
> *Who has pics of that teal blue regal sal did that was flaked out. Iv only seen some pics but that shit looked sick. I wanna see more.
> *


That car was done in the mid 90's and was traded to someone in Indy or KY. The last pic's I saw were on the USO website year's ago.


----------



## Maximus1959

Here is an oldie!


----------



## Maximus1959

Nice top!


----------



## Maximus1959

Here another oldie!


----------



## Maximus1959

LRM San Francisco 2000


----------



## Maximus1959




----------



## Maximus1959




----------



## JasonJ

PIC THIEF!!! :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2009, 10:24 AM~12934130
> *PIC THIEF!!!  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2009, 02:45 PM~12934952
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pic stealer..........


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 02:48 PM~12934977
> *pic stealer..........
> *


 :0


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## Maximus1959

Damn J! Broke out a history lesson on that ass! I like the start to finish picture at his shop of your car. I noticed he put the "Best Flake" award up in his old shop, which was from LRM San Francisco in 2000 or 2001. My car won it, but really he did.


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2009, 12:40 PM~12934924
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks thats the one i was looking for


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2009, 12:40 PM~12934924
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 LEOS OLD CAR THE CAR WAS NICE AS HELL HAD A VERY NICE BUNNY HOPP.
YRS AGO I BOUGHT THE CHROME FRAME THAT WAS GOING TO UNDER THAT CAR. WASNT THAT A RESIN PAINT JOB???


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

jason thanx for postin the pix of my trey,sals gettin ready to redo it when hes done with Marks 59


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 06:58 PM~12937533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean

going way back...2001


----------



## drasticbean

going back..2000 
hanging out with victor


----------



## wet-n-wild

SAL WAS THE MAN!!!! REALLY NICE GUY. THE FLAKE IN HIS PAINT JOBS WERE THE SHIT!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

going back to 2000


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Feb 8 2009, 10:25 AM~12941167
> *SAL WAS THE MAN!!!! REALLY NICE GUY. THE FLAKE IN HIS PAINT JOBS WERE THE SHIT!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Here I fixed it...

SAL IS THE MAN!!!! REALLY NICE GUY. THE FLAKE IN HIS PAINT JOBS ARE THE FUCKING SHIT!!!!


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

*sal chillin in nyc 2001... a few months before 9/11*


----------



## drasticbean

2001----nyc


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Feb 8 2009, 09:25 AM~12941167
> *SAL IS THE MAN!!!! REALLY NICE GUY. THE FLAKE IN HIS PAINT JOBS IS THE SHIT!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Feb 8 2009, 03:40 PM~12942812
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: a the car is looking good keep the pics comming


----------



## Maximus1959

> 2001----nyc
> 
> What is that helmet on his head? Did you show Sal how to Mountain Bike or something?


----------



## drasticbean

> 2001----nyc
> 
> What is that helmet on his head? Did you show Sal how to Mountain Bike or something?
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 7 2009, 01:26 AM~12932207
> *Who has pics of that teal blue regal sal did that was flaked out. Iv only seen some pics but that shit looked sick. I wanna see more.
> *



On it's way to the big junkyard in the sky.....


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 9 2009, 03:30 PM~12953009
> *On it's way to the big junkyard in the sky.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does that mean your done with the car and scraping it at the junkyard?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2009, 10:28 PM~12947241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic Bean! I lost most of my pictures of my old car when my computer died. I will make sure I save this one. Thanks!


----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 9 2009, 04:30 PM~12953009
> *On it's way to the big junkyard in the sky.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn uso what happened leo was a long time member here in ****


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

ive lost all the pics of Sal's work  After i created his website i saved all his files in one disc... :angry:


----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

manny whos addicted to layitlow now lol


----------



## LOWASME

What ever happened to Hard to Kill? 

last I saw of it was if was here in Little Rock Arkansas up for $SALE$ on here :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Feb 10 2009, 08:13 PM~12967067
> *What ever happened to Hard to Kill?
> 
> last I saw of it was if was here in Little Rock Arkansas up for $SALE$ on here :0
> *


I sold it to the owner of the Ferrari dealership in Orlando, Florida. He then sold it to a younger kid from Acron Ohio, who would call me and claim he had 45 show cars and was a multi millionaire. I called bullshit on it, and then I read an article about him in Hotrod Magazine. Sure enough the kid had a huge car collection and was not bullshitn. Since he called me and sold it to another guy in Indy. The LRM judges told me it was at NOPI in 2004 or 2005 and has not been since since? 

How much was it forsale for? How long ago? If you here of anything; I would be willing to buy it back. Not to redo it, but just to have it. I had alot of memories in that car...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 10 2009, 11:55 PM~12968565
> *I sold it to the owner of the Ferrari dealership in Orlando, Florida. He then sold it to a younger kid from Acron Ohio, who would call me and claim he had 45 show cars and was a multi millionaire. I called bullshit on it, and then I read an article about him in Hotrod Magazine. Sure enough the kid had a huge car collection and was not bullshitn. Since he called me and sold it to another guy in Indy. The LRM judges told me it was at NOPI in 2004 or 2005 and has not been since since?
> 
> How much was it forsale for?  How long ago?  If you here of anything; I would be willing to buy it back.  Not to redo it, but just to have it.  I had alot of memories in that car...
> *


All i think about now is the front seat. :0


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 9 2009, 03:30 PM~12953009
> *On it's way to the big junkyard in the sky.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What happened to it?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sick paint


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:nicoderm:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:08 PM~12968780
> *All i think about now is the front seat.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ME TOOOOOOOO LOL


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:08 PM~12968780
> *All i think about now is the front seat.  :0
> *


Scratch N' Sniff...

I loved that front seat... :cheesy:


----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

whats up fellas duece is almost done then sal starts on my old trey,then off to u mark,then he starts on my 92 fleetwood .......thank god.Sals definately back!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by R_STEADYMOBBIN92_@Feb 13 2009, 10:26 AM~12993029
> *whats up fellas duece is almost done then sal starts on my old trey,then off to u mark,then he starts on my 92 fleetwood .......thank god.Sals definately back!
> *


Tell that fool to find away to buy a cell phone versus this buy minutes bullshit. It will be cheaper for him in the long-run. 

If any of you guy's talk to him; please let him know that I bought his plane ticket and I emailed it to him. Maybe one of you guy's, who has access to a computer and printer could help him logg on to his email and print his ticket. If he has trouble then I can overnight mail it to his address or one of you guy's, and you can give it to him. I would appreciate the help! Thanks


----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

i gotcha mark,we can take care of that tonight


----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

mark everythings ready sal will be there on the 2nd bright eyed bushy tailed


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by R_STEADYMOBBIN92_@Feb 14 2009, 07:31 PM~13005005
> *mark everythings ready sal will be there on the 2nd bright eyed bushy tailed
> *


Ray,
I really appreciate the help. Beer/Liquor on me! I will be down to hang out in SD real soon!


----------



## JasonJ

Personally i dont want to hear about Sal's bush.


----------



## westsidehydros




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 14 2009, 10:04 PM~13005559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro..u got anymore...those r the pics ive lost...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by R_STEADYMOBBIN92_@Feb 13 2009, 11:26 AM~12993029
> *whats up fellas duece is almost done then sal starts on my old trey,then off to u mark,then he starts on my 92 fleetwood .......thank god.Sals definately back!
> *


THAT MEANS MINE WONT GET PAINTED TIL 2011


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 25 2009, 03:25 PM~12810310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKIN THE U2 AND PUTTIN DOWN SOME NICE LINES....
> *


Is it done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HAVE SAL CALL ME....

562-256-0934 MANNY

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 18 2009, 01:51 AM~13036826
> *CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HAVE SAL CALL ME....
> 
> 562-256-0934 MANNY
> 
> THANKS :biggrin:
> *


I got you covered. I think he has been busy trying to finish the 62'? :biggrin: I left him a message yesterday morning, so I should talk to him by the end of this week. When I do; I will tell him to call you and pass along your number.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 18 2009, 12:03 PM~13039252
> *I got you covered.  I think he has been busy trying to finish the 62'? :biggrin:  I left him a message yesterday morning, so I should talk to him by the end of this week.  When I do; I will tell him to call you and pass along your number.
> *


thanks bro...need to get something quick done...
JUST NEED TOUCH UPS...


----------



## JasonJ

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HAVE SAL CALL ME....

1-800-WET-SAND

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 18 2009, 10:59 PM~13046456
> *CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HAVE SAL CALL ME....
> 
> 1-800-WET-SAND
> 
> THANKS   :biggrin:
> *


Don't you me 1-800-CUT-NBUFF

You were supposed to call his ass 6 weeks ago?


----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

jason got u bro talkin to sal today,hes almost finished with the duece


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:nicoderm: IM BACK HAD TO CONNECT THE COMPUTE AT THE NEW PAD...
WILL POST SOME PICS SOON OF THE FINISHED DUECE


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 19 2009, 01:09 AM~13046567
> *Don't you me 1-800-CUT-NBUFF
> 
> You were supposed to call his ass 6 weeks ago?
> *


Yea yea yea.... i know, he seems really busy right now so i didnt wanna bother... its not like the car is going anywhere.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Feb 19 2009, 11:53 AM~13049025
> *:nicoderm: IM BACK HAD TO CONNECT THE COMPUTE AT THE NEW PAD...
> WILL POST SOME PICS SOON OF THE FINISHED DUECE
> *


HURRY UP!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 14 2009, 10:04 PM~13005559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If i remember correctly NEXT LEVEL bought this then parted it out..


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 19 2009, 03:03 PM~13050524
> *If i remember correctly NEXT LEVEL bought this then parted it out..
> *


Actually OGJordan traded a car for it, took it apart, then NEXT LEVEL got it from him and tried to sell it on here for a long time.... dont know what happened to it after that, hopefully that piece of shit went to the crusher.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

Got the call from SAL...thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 19 2009, 02:27 PM~13051259
> *Actually OGJordan traded a car for it, took it apart, then NEXT LEVEL got it from him and tried to sell it on here for a long time.... dont know what happened to it after that, hopefully that piece of shit went to the crusher.
> *


That car was tight back in the day. It sounds like the car was not taken care of?Their was alot of tape-work in that car.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 19 2009, 09:28 PM~13053882
> *That car was tight back in the day.  It sounds like the car was not taken care of?Their was alot of tape-work in that car.
> *


Yea, the only thing nice about the car was the paint. Ill let OGJordan explain if he wants to...


----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 19 2009, 10:47 PM~13055456
> *Yea, the only thing nice about the car was the paint. Ill let OGJordan explain if he wants to...
> *


jason its Ray from **** sal needs your # pm me with it


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by R_STEADYMOBBIN92_@Feb 22 2009, 10:19 AM~13074741
> *jason its Ray from **** sal needs your # pm me with it
> *


Ok, PM sent.


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 14 2009, 10:04 PM~13005559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wonder if sal could do my monte simular like this


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 9 2009, 01:06 PM~12654089
> *So here are a few pic's from Sal Manzano showing his latest work.  He emailed me these pic's a few days ago.  I called him this morning and asked him to get me some more pic's to post on layitlow.  I will post them when I get them for everyone to see.
> 
> To clear up all the rumors floating around on layitlow; Sal is not hiding, cracked out, iced out, or any of the other negative things people have posted on here.  Sal is still painting anything and everything.  Sal started painting alot of imports and motorcycles over the last few years, but has still always stayed true to the lowrider paint job, which he is best know for.  The local people who live in San Diego know what I am talking about because those are the people he is still and always will do work for.
> 
> I have know Sal now for 11 years and nothing has ever changed.  I brought my car "Hard2Kill" down to him from Seattle in 1999 and we have been close freinds ever since.  Sal is coming to Seattle at the end of this month to paint my 59' Impala, so I will post pic's throughout the process under my build topic in project rides
> 
> Signed Mark Pyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



get tha 59 painted yet???


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

:0


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2009, 12:47 AM~13055456
> *Yea, the only thing nice about the car was the paint. Ill let OGJordan explain if he wants to...
> *



I'd like to hear about it...

OGJ ?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 25 2009, 04:36 PM~13110893
> *get tha 59 painted yet???
> *


March 2nd-23rd...ssshhhhhh! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## granpa

I wanted to have Sal paint my caddy years ago, never happened but i wish it would have. Good guy, went to his shop in S.D. when he had the green 63 there.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 25 2009, 09:23 PM~13113940
> *I'd like to hear about it...
> 
> OGJ ?
> *


x2 :0


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:wave:


----------



## drasticbean

will someone tell mr sal....big bean said whats up......


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 28 2009, 02:39 PM~13138964
> *will someone tell mr sal....big bean said whats up......
> *


He will be here in about 36 hours. I will tell him... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 1 2009, 02:03 AM~13142602
> *He will be here in about 36 hours.  I will tell him... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Oh shit, oh shit, oh shit!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 1 2009, 12:03 AM~13142602
> *He will be here in about 36 hours.  I will tell him... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 28 2009, 11:03 PM~13142602
> *He will be here in about 36 hours.  I will tell him... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 1 2009, 02:46 PM~13145765
> *PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK

:0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 1 2009, 02:46 PM~13145765
> *PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN  :biggrin:
> *


LISTEN WHEN SAL GET'S THERE I WANT A PICTURE WITH YOU SAL AND A SIGN THAT READS U2 ROCK'S>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 2 2009, 11:02 AM~13153856
> *LISTEN WHEN SAL GET'S THERE I WANT A PICTURE WITH YOU SAL AND A SIGN THAT READS U2 ROCK'S>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## JasonJ

Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
Is he there yet?
:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 2 2009, 09:36 PM~13159594
> *Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> Is he there yet?
> :biggrin:
> *


Answer to your question....


----------



## Maximus1959

Day 1 of 22

Well today went well! Sal arrived safe, and we were able to enjoy a nice lunch together and catch up on old times. After lunch we ran a series of airen's to get us setup for the coming 22 days. As far as progress on the car....we were able to get all setup in the work area and take care of a little sanding and hammer and dolly work. We decided to call it an early evening to rest up for a long day tommorow. We are planning on starting at 7am and working thru the night into Wed. morning. I rented the paint booth 3 straight weekends from Friday thru Monday. We have set a goal to get all the bodywork done by this Friday. We should have it in the 1st coat of primer by the end of the weekend. We are a LONG ways away, but it will get done.....SOMEHOW? We have decided to break the project up into 2 trips, due to trying to acheive perfection. Sal is going to come back within a few weeks to do the frame and the underneath of the belly. This will work out good, because Hernan is working on engraving and plating all the undercarriage. I figure I can start assembling everything back together by the end of his second trip. I will post progress of day 2 of 22 tommorow at some point. The weather in Seattle is decent and supposed to be really clear and sunny tommorow, which should help the moral for a productive day. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 2 2009, 11:01 PM~13161776
> *Answer to your question....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

uffin: :thumbsup: 
get it done...


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 2 2009, 11:18 PM~13161906
> *Day 1 of 22
> 
> Well today went well!  Sal arrived safe, and we were able to enjoy a nice lunch together and catch up on old times.  After lunch we ran a series of airen's to get us setup for the coming 22 days.  As far as progress on the car....we were able to get all setup in the work area and take care of a little sanding and hammer and dolly work.  We decided to call it an early evening to rest up for a long day tommorow.  We are planning on starting at 7am and working thru the night into Wed. morning.  I rented the paint booth 3 straight weekends from Friday thru Monday.  We have set a goal to get all the bodywork done by this Friday.  We should have it in the 1st coat of primer by the end of the weekend.  We are a LONG ways away, but it will get done.....SOMEHOW?  We have decided to break the project up into 2 trips, due to trying to acheive perfection.  Sal is going to come back within a few weeks to do the frame and the underneath of the belly.  This will work out good, because Hernan is working on engraving and plating all the undercarriage.  I figure I can start assembling everything back together by the end of his second trip.  I will post progress of day 2 of 22 tommorow at some point.  The weather in Seattle is decent and supposed to be really clear and sunny tommorow, which should help the moral for a productive day. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


THIS IS GOING TO BE 1 BAD ASS 59 I KNOW THAT


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

SAL I HAVE WHAT YOU WANTED ME TO SEND YOU LET ME KNOW??


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 2 2009, 11:18 PM~13161906
> *Day 1 of 22
> 
> Well today went well!  Sal arrived safe, and we were able to enjoy a nice lunch together and catch up on old times.  After lunch we ran a series of airen's to get us setup for the coming 22 days.  As far as progress on the car....we were able to get all setup in the work area and take care of a little sanding and hammer and dolly work.  We decided to call it an early evening to rest up for a long day tommorow.  We are planning on starting at 7am and working thru the night into Wed. morning.  I rented the paint booth 3 straight weekends from Friday thru Monday.  We have set a goal to get all the bodywork done by this Friday.  We should have it in the 1st coat of primer by the end of the weekend.  We are a LONG ways away, but it will get done.....SOMEHOW?  We have decided to break the project up into 2 trips, due to trying to acheive perfection.  Sal is going to come back within a few weeks to do the frame and the underneath of the belly.  This will work out good, because Hernan is working on engraving and plating all the undercarriage.  I figure I can start assembling everything back together by the end of his second trip.  I will post progress of day 2 of 22 tommorow at some point.  The weather in Seattle is decent and supposed to be really clear and sunny tommorow, which should help the moral for a productive day. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris




----------



## Maximus1959

Hey guy's!
Sal and Mark here just checking in on layitlow. We just put in 16 hours and will post up some progress pic's tommorow. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 4 2009, 03:01 AM~13174535
> *Hey guy's!
> Sal and Mark here just checking in on layitlow.  We just put in 16 hours and will post up some progress pic's tommorow. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Hell nawwwwww, we need pics TODAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Day 2 of 22

What up fellas! Day 2 went well. The new U2 CD came out yesterday, so you can imagine how happy Sal was. So far I think we listened to it at least 10 times. As far as the car... We had several areas on the car, which needed some work. Sal worked on laying the bondo, while I followed with knocking it all down. While Sal was rotating between bondo and sanding, I sanded the car with scotch bright; followed by 120 grit. I was able to get the entire car done, and almost all of the body panels. Sal fixed the roof of the car, which got warped by the sandblaster. It was really cool to see an artist at work. The roof went from warped and screwed up to nice and solid and ready for mudd work in no time at all. He was also able to get the firewall ready for the 1st coat of primer. We also finished some other various areas, which needed some work. 

Day 3 will consist of getting the wings on the rear quarter panels in order. He already did some hammer and dolly work, but they still need a bit more. We are ahead of schedule! Sal thinks we should be able to get the car all flaked and based by next Monday. That leaves us with about 3 days with no paint booth till the next rental time period. We might have to break some rules at the storage facility and lay down some patterns in the middle of next week. Well see how things go! I forgot the camera on Day 2, but I made sure I have it for Day 3. Pic's sometime tonight...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

IM HAPPY THINGS ARE GOING GOOD MARK!! TELL SAL WHATS UP


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 4 2009, 11:16 AM~13176576
> *I SECOND THE MOTION...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Maximus1959

I just got off work, so it is time to go catch up with Sal until late into the night. Here is what has been done so far....


----------



## Maximus1959

Tonight we will have plenty of sanding to do. The goal is to get the roof and wings finished up by late tonight. Day 4 will consist of a few various areas around the car that need some mudd work. Well see what happens. I gotta go inhale some bondo dust and freeze my ass off now.... :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Youre not going to have any skin left on your fingers, haha.

Oh, and dont call it bondo, you will make Sal mad.... its plastic filler! uffin:


----------



## big pimpin

Oh man!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

dont forget to tell sal that u2 is perfoming all week on david letterman.. :0


----------



## JasonJ

Just checking in first thing in the morning... :wave:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2009, 09:00 AM~13189315
> *Just checking in first thing in the morning...  :wave:
> *


Nothing new to post until late tonight. We should have almost all the bodywork done, but their will still be some areas of work. We spent this morning touring the paint booth and buying some materials. Sal just started getting going at 10am, but we will be real late tonight through Monday.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2009, 09:00 AM~13189315
> *Just checking in first thing in the morning...  :wave:
> *


Go to work fucker!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 5 2009, 01:46 PM~13190816
> *Go to work fucker!
> *


Im at work right now, and i still dont see any new pics, just a bunch of excuses!!! You could have posted pics of you touring the paint booth or buying supplies at least, lol. I think im more excited than YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

:thumbsup: good work , homie


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2009, 03:02 PM~13192770
> *Im at work right now, and i still dont see any new pics, just a bunch of excuses!!! You could have posted pics of you touring the paint booth or buying supplies at least, lol.  I think im more excited than YOU!!! :biggrin:
> *


Don't you have a shiny garage floor to polish-lol

I think Sal wanted to tour the paint store a little longer. There is a fine ass bitch in there that has basketball tits! Hell...I wanted to stay at the paint store. Don't worry vato; will get you more pic's. We are entering the late stages of bodywork and starting primer Saturday afternoon. Come next week you will be real happy! It is a ton of work and a big ass car. You should know better than anyone...


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 5 2009, 04:55 PM~13194504
> *Don't you have a shiny garage floor to polish-lol
> 
> I think Sal wanted to tour the paint store a little longer.  There is a fine ass bitch in there that has basketball tits!  Hell...I wanted to stay at the paint store.  Don't worry vato; will get you more pic's.  We are entering the late stages of bodywork and starting primer Saturday afternoon.  Come next week you will be real happy!  It is a ton of work and a big ass car.  You should know better than anyone...
> *



PICS or it's a lie! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2009, 05:02 PM~13192770
> *Im at work right now, and i still dont see any new pics, just a bunch of excuses!!! You could have posted pics of you touring the paint booth or buying supplies at least, lol.  I think im more excited than YOU!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 10 2009, 03:49 PM~12663752
> *Haha, you guys know im just BULLLLLLLSHITTTTTTTTINNNNNNNNNN!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i just hit Sal up at the right time.... i didnt have ANY issues with him, only that he never came back out to wetsand & buff it as promised, but oh well.... for what Sal charged me, cant complain.
> 
> I just wanna know when he can take me back to Adelita's.  :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry Jason...Sal has got you covered. Sal said please read the "Premier Issue" of "Main Street Lowridaz" from back in the year 2000. Just follow the the quick and easy steps to learn how to "cut n' buff your ride like the pros do!!"




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 5 2009, 11:11 PM~13197809
> *Don't worry Jason...Sal has got you covered.  Sal said please read the "Premier Issue" of "Main Street Lowridaz" from back in the year 2000.  Just follow the the quick and easy steps to learn how to "cut n' buff your ride like the pros do!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 6 2009, 06:06 AM~13199070
> *oh damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :0  :biggrin:
> *


It was only a joke...
Sal wants to go out and finish his car, so he will put it together. The paint in that car is nice!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 6 2009, 01:36 PM~13202291
> *It was only a joke...
> Sal wants to go out and finish his car, so he will put it together.  The paint in that car is nice!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

I see you have JOKES!!! :0 :twak:


----------



## Joost....

Its truely great to see Sal is `back` again, thanks for sharing the pictures of the 59 project maximus, me and some of the guys over here are enjoying them alot! Sal has and always will be a true painting idol to me, his z patterns are definitly one of the cornerstones that shaped lowridin in the early 90s. 

If you ever read this Sal, much respect from overseas and maybe one day ill be able to meet you in person :thumbsup:

Joost....
http://www.ajs-autobody.com


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 7 2009, 02:49 PM~13210459
> *Its truely great to see Sal is `back` again, thanks for sharing the pictures of the 59 project maximus, me and some of the guys over here are enjoying them alot! Sal has and always will be a true painting idol to me, his z patterns are definitly one of the cornerstones that shaped lowridin in the early 90s.
> 
> If you ever read this Sal, much respect from overseas and maybe one day ill be able to meet you in person :thumbsup:
> 
> Joost....
> http://www.ajs-autobody.com
> *


Thanks Homie! I will relay the message to Sal. Give me a few hours and I will post up the bodywork progress. We are almost done, and should have it in the 2nd coat of high build primer by the middle of the night. Silver base and flake Sunday...


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:wave:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

Its truely great to see Sal is `back` again, thanks for sharing the pictures of the 59 project...
http://www.ajs-autobody.com
[/quote]


HEY SAL CHECK OUT THE NAME OF THE AUTOBODY PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

Whats up with the salmanzanocustoms.com website? I dont remember it looking like that


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:dunno: PIC'S PLEASE LOL


----------



## JasonJ

x1959


----------



## Maximus1959

Sorry for the delay, but thats how things go when you average 16 hours a day for 7 days straight. We are on schedule, but the roof was warped badly from the sand blaster, that it took nearly a day to get it perfect. We are taking a break to let the high-build primer dry. It is a little cold outside (32 degrees) so things are not like San Diego. A little uncommon to have snow on the ground in Seattle this time of the year, which you will see in the pic's. 
It is close to midnight on Sunday, and we are heading back to the paint booth to sand and flake out the roof in the middle of the night. We need to get it done and dry by 12noon Monday. We are very tired, so I am only going to post a handful of pic's for now. Enjoy the pic's and I will post more progress throughout the week...


----------



## Joost....

keep it up :thumbsup: cant wait to see the first flakes on it


----------



## FiveNine619

fuckin sal :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

Are you going with mini flake or snow flake??? :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 9 2009, 08:07 AM~13223129
> *Are you going with mini flake or snow flake???  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 9 2009, 08:07 AM~13223129
> *Are you going with mini flake or snow flake???  :biggrin:
> *


Water drop snow flake patterns-Lol

Well we just got back after pulling an all night shift. We got the roof, trunk, wings, and dash all wetsanded. Once that was done, Sal based it in silver then flaked it out. It looks good, but we are going to add more flake Tuesday. 2 jars total as of tomorrow. Break time! I will post some shit up tonight...


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 9 2009, 01:39 PM~13225845
> *Water drop snow flake patterns-Lol
> 
> Well we just got back after pulling an all night shift.  We got the roof, trunk, wings, and dash all wetsanded.  Once that was done, Sal based it in silver then flaked it out.  It looks good, but we are going to add more flake Tuesday.  2 jars total as of tomorrow.  Break time!  I will post some shit up tonight...
> *


dam he must be hella good at bodywork just blocked it once and it already for paint some guys half to reprime 2 and 3 time thats pretty good


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 9 2009, 05:05 PM~13227561
> *dam he must be hella good at bodywork just blocked it once and it already for paint some guys half to reprime 2 and 3 time thats pretty good
> *


Even I had my doubts, but when you have been doing it for 27 years....go figure. 

I decided that it would be best to take the day off. We thought about going back tonight, but instead we are going to a Haibachi Style Japanese Steak House. It is time to get our grub on. It is not all busniess; he needs to get out and see some things and enjoy himself. The car will get done when it gets done, but I know it will be painted within the next few weeks. Sal never let's me down....


----------



## JasonJ

I can smell it now.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 9 2009, 09:54 PM~13231645
> *I can smell it now.
> *


Are you talking about the Prelude seat? LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Scratch N' Sniff


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 9 2009, 10:17 PM~13232873
> *Are you talking about the Prelude seat? LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Scratch N' Sniff
> *


lol


----------



## JasonJ

U
P
D
A
T
E
S
!!!


----------



## youcantfademe

x2....


----------



## Hernan

It's good to see my good /old friend Sal Manzano giving it all he has once again. A lot of people that don't know me I met Sal through my boy Angel C. from New York & through Mark P. from Washington. It was funny cause I(from so. cal.) sent a sample a-arm that was engraved, chrome & gold plated to Angel. Angel in NY sent a picture to Sal in San Diego. Sal sent the picture to Mark in Washington and a 2 weeks later I was engraving a 4 pump setup for Marks Honda "Hard 2 Kill". Marks car was the first professional car I ever did!!! So thank you Sal for passing the word to a great start in my "car" engraving career. It's because of people like these that lowriding is around the whole country. :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Mar 10 2009, 10:12 PM~13244540
> *It's good to see my good /old friend Sal Manzano giving it all he has once again.  A lot of people that don't know me I met Sal through my boy Angel C. from New York & through Mark P. from Washington. It was funny cause I(from so. cal.) sent a sample a-arm that was engraved, chrome & gold plated to Angel. Angel in NY sent a picture to Sal in San Diego. Sal sent the picture to Mark in Washington and a 2 weeks later I was engraving a 4 pump setup for Marks Honda "Hard 2 Kill". Marks car was the first professional car I ever did!!! So thank you Sal for passing the word to a great start in my "car" engraving career.  It's because of people like these that lowriding is around the whole country. :0    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HAY HERNAN DIDNT THIS SHIT TURN OUT GREAT. TALK ABOUT A EAST,WEST AND MIDCOAST CONNECTION :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Ok... im checkin in from work and still no new pics!!! I guess im gonna have to call up there and get to the bottom of this! :guns:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 9 2009, 07:31 PM~13229262
> *Even I had my doubts, but when you have been doing it for 27 years....go figure.
> 
> I decided that it would be best to take the day off.  We thought about going back tonight, but instead we are going to a Haibachi Style Japanese Steak House.  It is time to get our grub on.  It is not all busniess; he needs to get out and see some things and enjoy himself.  The car will get done when it gets done, but I know it will be painted within the next few weeks.  Sal never let's me down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## Maximus1959

Hey Homies!
Camera in one hand and block sander in the other. I am leaving this evening to go help out Sal. Here is the update, but you will have to wait a few hours for pic's...

Tonight..

Re-flake roof, wings, belt-line, and trunk.
All the body work is done in terms of heavy sanding. We have a few misc pieces to get into primer and sand.
The main body is all ready for white pearl base 

Tomorrow..

Align the front-end on the car, start graphics on upper half of car

Come Monday morning you will see a big change from 1 week ago. Give us a minute...


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

This car is going to be so fuckin badass... :yes:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 11 2009, 07:23 PM~13253003
> *Hey Homies!
> Camera in one hand and block sander in the other.  I am leaving this evening to go help out Sal.  Here is the update, but you will have to wait a few hours for pic's...
> 
> Tonight..
> 
> Re-flake roof, wings, belt-line, and trunk.
> All the body work is done in terms of heavy sanding.  We have a few misc pieces to get into primer and sand.
> The main body is all ready for white pearl base
> 
> Tomorrow..
> 
> Align the front-end on the car, start graphics on upper half of car
> 
> Come Monday morning you will see a big change from 1 week ago.  Give us a minute...
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl

:thumbsup:


----------



## big $uge

SAL PUTS IN DOWN GOT ME IN AND OUT IN TIME FOR A SHO/HOP TOOK ONLY 2 DAYS TO SPAY ONCE BODY WAS DONE


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Mar 12 2009, 05:16 PM~13262099
> *SAL PUTS IN DOWN GOT ME IN AND OUT IN TIME FOR A SHO/HOP TOOK ONLY 2 DAYS TO SPAY ONCE BODY WAS DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

lookin real good. tell sal to get his as back here asap so i can get my caddy done. dont rush though!!!!!!!! good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## porterhouse

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY SAL ITS PORTER :wave: :wave:


----------



## Maximus1959

Day 11

We just got back home at 2:15am...another 16 hour day. We finally got the front end and doors put together, everything perfectly aligned, and in high build primer. Sal re-flaked the roof, wings, trunk, and belt-line for the 2nd time (2 jars of flake). Sal is going to do it a 3rd time Friday to ensure it is perfect and has a ton of flake. It should look like a mini resin flake, which is his trademark paint job. We are on schedule, but to take a car from primer sealer to present in 10 days is amazing. Considering that this car is from the 50's; you can imagine how long it took to align everthing. To put it in perspective; it took us about 4 hours to align the doors. We are definately busting ass. Graphics got put on hold a day, but we are now on the home stretch. Tomorrow morning we are going to by the white base pearl for the main body. This should be a fun weekend, because we are now at the phase of graphics and moving away from CONSTANT FUCKING SANDING!!! I will post again sometime over the weekend...


----------



## zfelix

lookig good what colors are you going?


----------



## Royalty

Been watching this one and Maximus' other topic, just stopping by the give a :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 13 2009, 12:26 PM~13271594
> *lookig good what colors are you going?
> *


White pearl base with orange candy over the top of it. Lots of red, orange, yellow, and silver patterns. I will post some stuff this weekend. Sal is the artist, so I just told him to do whatever he wants. My last car he did turned out nice, so I figured what the hell...


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 13 2009, 05:14 PM~13273994
> *White pearl base with orange candy over the top of it.  Lots of red, orange, yellow, and silver patterns.  I will post some stuff this weekend.  Sal is the artist, so I just told him to do whatever he wants.  My last car he did turned out nice, so I figured what the hell...
> *



it always works out better that way im sure its gonna look great :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

looks good maximus


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 13 2009, 05:29 PM~13274132
> *it always works out better that way im sure its gonna look great :thumbsup:
> *


I use to live in Vegas from 1995-1998. I wish I knew of you then. I would have wanted to do some work with you. I saw you painted my buddy Gregs old 61' a few weeks back. The car turned out nice!


----------



## JasonJ

uffin:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 13 2009, 04:14 PM~13273994
> *White pearl base with orange candy over the top of it.  Lots of red, orange, yellow, and silver patterns.  I will post some stuff this weekend.  Sal is the artist, so I just told him to do whatever he wants.  My last car he did turned out nice, so I figured what the hell...
> *


well be checking back :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

very nice, cant wait to see what he`s gonne do with the patterns


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:wave:


----------



## drasticbean

looking very good. !!!
Can't wait to see some taped up patterns. 
Tell him big bean said what's up.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:rant: PIC TIME :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

x2 waiting....


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

sweet....


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

Check out this paint booth. I have no idea when it was built, but based off the looks of things; I would say sometime in the early 1940s. It is hard to find a booth in Seattle, so I went with what I could. I seems to be working really well, because the car does not have any dust etc. Take a look...


----------



## STR8RIDA

Lookin good Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## granpa

:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## Maximus1959

Thanks! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

You get an A+ for today.


----------



## BIG NICK

:thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:wow:


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## drasticbean

:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost....

what they said


----------



## big pimpin

Great topic! :cheesy:


----------



## Maximus1959

Something a little different...
I had Hernan do all tribal style engraving, which I only know of 1 other car that has that. Sal thought it would be a good idea to stick with that theme, since the body lines on a 59' have a tribal feel to it.

Let me know what you think?


----------



## FiveNine619

hella ya!!thats cool


----------



## Maximus1959

Sal made a template for the first pattern, and then it is all free-hand using a measuring with paint tape, paint sticks, a quarter, and match book....go figure! You won't find those techniques in any "How To Pattern A Car" paint book.


----------



## Joost....

hmm, i dunno about that, you sure he cant do some of his Z-patterns? :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 17 2009, 03:21 PM~13307352
> *hmm, i dunno about that, you sure he cant do some of his Z-patterns?  :biggrin:
> *


That was 90's...plus I had that on my last car he did.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!


----------



## BIG NICK

can you show us some of the engraving so we can get the whole "tribal feel" :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 03:49 PM~13307600
> *can you show us some of the engraving so we can get the whole "tribal feel" :biggrin:
> *


So far I got back all the little chrome part's, but I am waiting on the engraved part's. It should not be long. Hernan is fast, dependable, and does high quality work. Go on his website and look at an aircleaner he did for a 64' Wagon called "Cocktails". It was featured last month in LRM. That is all tribal style engraving with black chrome. How is the El Camino coming?


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 17 2009, 02:57 PM~13307685
> *So far I got back all the little chrome part's, but I am waiting on the engraved part's.  It should not be long.  Hernan is fast, dependable, and does high quality work.  Go on his website and look at an aircleaner he did for a 64' Wagon called "Cocktails".  It was featured last month in LRM.  That is all tribal style engraving with black chrome.  How is the El Camino coming?
> *


I'm sure i will look good, you picked a great talent, my elco is so far from being done that I started a in between project, just a street car to hold my stomach :biggrin: , but like you once told me take your time and do it right :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 17 2009, 05:35 PM~13307476
> *That was 90's...plus I had that on my last car he did.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

[/quote]

THAT LOOKS BOLD SAL :biggrin: OH BY THE WAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARNAL..  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: 
PICHIE SAL BACK FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

PRESS IT DOWN A.... uffin: ARE YOU DOWN TO PRESS IT DOWN??


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Mar 17 2009, 07:46 PM~13309867
> *PRESS IT DOWN A.... uffin: ARE YOU DOWN TO PRESS IT DOWN??
> *


He got a laugh outta that. He told me to tell you that he is a Mexican Leprachaun....allegedly. :cheesy:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 04:01 PM~13307709
> *I'm sure i will look good, you picked a great talent, my elco is so far from being done that I started a in between project, just a street car to hold my stomach :biggrin: , but like you once told me take your time and do it right :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Checkin in from work.... :wave:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 17 2009, 04:26 PM~13307884
> *:twak:
> *


IT TOOK ME AWHILE BUT :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 17 2009, 10:18 PM~13311911
> *IT TOOK ME AWHILE BUT  :roflmao:
> *


Except on J's ride, because he got his shit done 8 years ago. He is the exception to the rule.


----------



## BIG NICK

his is NOS?


----------



## ~~RED~~

TTT....great topic :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

thank you for posting a detail build up of everything you guys are doing..!!!!
most people wouldnt post anything until the car is done.... !!

you ever posted a pic of the pearl ...real cool...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2009, 12:45 AM~13312315
> *his is NOS?
> *


 :roflmao: 

I might have to name the car "The Throwback", lol.


----------



## BIG NICK

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 18 2009, 05:40 AM~13313373
> *thank you for posting  a detail build up of everything you guys are doing..!!!!
> most people wouldnt post anything until the car is done.... !!
> 
> you ever posted a pic of the pearl ...real cool...
> *


I have a few more I am going to post and that is probably it. I don't want to give too much away, but I want to share with people that he is still out there doing his thing. The purpose of the topic was to show people that he is not out there burning people. To be honest; the few people, who had a problem with him; had a problem with him because they were trying to take advantage of him. I know that there are a few exceptions, but I am generalizing. I hope people understand that he is a great guy, great painter, who wants to travel all over the country and put it down! He always gives more than he gets, which is why all of us have come to appreciate him and his work...he has been a great freind to many of us on here...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Mar 18 2009, 07:40 AM~13313373-->
> 
> 
> 
> most people wouldnt post anything until the car is done.... !!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maximus1959_@Mar 18 2009, 12:50 PM~13315460
> *I have a few more I am going to post and that is probably it.  I don't want to give too much away*


 WAY TO GO BEAN!!!!!! :uh: :twak:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 18 2009, 10:50 AM~13315460
> *I have a few more I am going to post and that is probably it.  I don't want to give too much away*


 :uh: im likeing the step by step pics im seeing..... :cheesy:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 18 2009, 05:40 AM~13313373
> *thank you for posting  a detail build up of everything you guys are doing..!!!!
> most people wouldnt post anything until the car is done.... !!
> 
> you ever posted a pic of the pearl ...real cool...
> *


THANX BEAN FOR PUTTING IDEA'S INTO MARK'S HEAD :angry: :twak: 
LOL CAR IS COMMING OUT BAD BRO! I FORGIVE YOU BEAN LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## dubfrnic

Sal painted my car for a while but im real happy with my car!!! Tell Sal Corey from New Image Customs said his work is still and always be bad ass!!!! I'll see him when he gets back. Much luv to you and Sal the car is coming out great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 18 2009, 01:40 PM~13313373
> *
> most people wouldnt post anything until the car is done.... !!
> 
> 
> *




thanks! :twak: :no:


----------



## BIG NICK

punch yourself in the balls Bean


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2009, 02:02 AM~13323031
> *punch yourself in the balls Bean
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Maximus1959

Here are the last few pic's I am gonna post. I will probably post a few addtional pic's of the finished trunk lid. The trunk, wings, and roof are all finished up and being put in clear as we speak. Tomorrow we will wetsand the white base on the body and start the pattern work. Sal is leaving Monday night, so we may be pressed to get it all done. Sal will get it done as always! The good news is that he will be back to finish the frame, firewall, belly, skirts, etc. in about 3 weeks. Our goal was to do something a little different than most car's. Some people are not big on putting a candy on an Impala and prefer an original look. I thought long and hard about what to do, but it seems like stock colors with patterned out roofs have been done so many times that the car would be one of many. Here is what we came up with...enjoy!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 19 2009, 06:45 PM~13330074
> *Here are the last few pic's I am gonna post.  I will probably post a few addtional pic's of the finished trunk lid.  The trunk, wings, and roof are all finished up and being put in clear as we speak.  Tomorrow we will wetsand the white base on the body and start the pattern work.  Sal is leaving Monday night, so we may be pressed to get it all done.  Sal will get it done as always!  The good news is that he will be back to finish the frame, firewall, belly, skirts, etc. in about 3 weeks.  Our goal was to do something a little different than most car's.  Some people are not big on putting a candy on an Impala and prefer an original look.  I thought long and hard about what to do, but it seems like stock colors with patterned out roofs have been done so many times that the car would be one of many.  Here is what we came up with...enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean

*i wold like some more pictures sir.... :biggrin: *


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 19 2009, 05:52 PM~13330146
> *i wold like some more pictures sir.... :biggrin:
> *


You gotta see this shit in person. Pic's only give you an idea. The finished product does not even look the same as this pic's.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 19 2009, 07:57 PM~13330185
> *You gotta see this shit in person.  Pic's only give you an idea.  The finished product does not even look the same as this pic's.
> *


maybe i can jump in a plane tomorrow and come by and see it... :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:wow:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 19 2009, 07:45 PM~13330074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am picturing you up on Sal's shoulders with camera in hand trying not to fall..... :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 19 2009, 04:45 PM~13330074
> *Here are the last few pic's I am gonna post.  I will probably post a few addtional pic's of the finished trunk lid.  The trunk, wings, and roof are all finished up and being put in clear as we speak.  Tomorrow we will wetsand the white base on the body and start the pattern work.  Sal is leaving Monday night, so we may be pressed to get it all done.  Sal will get it done as always!  The good news is that he will be back to finish the frame, firewall, belly, skirts, etc. in about 3 weeks.  Our goal was to do something a little different than most car's.  Some people are not big on putting a candy on an Impala and prefer an original look.  I thought long and hard about what to do, but it seems like stock colors with patterned out roofs have been done so many times that the car would be one of many.  Here is what we came up with...enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHY CHIWAWA BAD ASS


----------



## BIG NICK

looks way better than i expected, sal really is good at what he does, its good to see he can be different too and not stuck on one style


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 19 2009, 07:42 PM~13330623
> *I am picturing you up on Sal's shoulders with camera in hand trying not to fall.....  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 19 2009, 06:42 PM~13330623
> *I am picturing you up on Sal's shoulders with camera in hand trying not to fall.....  :biggrin:
> *


try standing on top of a chair. puto hoto signed sal


----------



## FiveNine619

:0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 20 2009, 02:44 AM~13334470
> *try standing on top of a chair. puto hoto      signed sal
> *


Hahahahhahahahaaaa, yea right, theres no chair in there, just admit it you were sitting on Sals shoulders with your nuts squished up on the back of his neck.


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 19 2009, 05:45 PM~13330074
> *Here are the last few pic's I am gonna post.  I will probably post a few addtional pic's of the finished trunk lid.  The trunk, wings, and roof are all finished up and being put in clear as we speak.  Tomorrow we will wetsand the white base on the body and start the pattern work.  Sal is leaving Monday night, so we may be pressed to get it all done.  Sal will get it done as always!  The good news is that he will be back to finish the frame, firewall, belly, skirts, etc. in about 3 weeks.  Our goal was to do something a little different than most car's.  Some people are not big on putting a candy on an Impala and prefer an original look.  I thought long and hard about what to do, but it seems like stock colors with patterned out roofs have been done so many times that the car would be one of many.  Here is what we came up with...enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this shit right here nothin but hotness


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 19 2009, 04:45 PM~13330074
> *Here are the last few pic's I am gonna post.  I will probably post a few addtional pic's of the finished trunk lid.  The trunk, wings, and roof are all finished up and being put in clear as we speak.  Tomorrow we will wetsand the white base on the body and start the pattern work.  Sal is leaving Monday night, so we may be pressed to get it all done.  Sal will get it done as always!  The good news is that he will be back to finish the frame, firewall, belly, skirts, etc. in about 3 weeks.  Our goal was to do something a little different than most car's.  Some people are not big on putting a candy on an Impala and prefer an original look.  I thought long and hard about what to do, but it seems like stock colors with patterned out roofs have been done so many times that the car would be one of many.  Here is what we came up with...enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



* so when is the 1st show you bringing her too?*


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 20 2009, 03:05 PM~13339086
> * so when is the 1st show you bringing her too?
> *


I have no clue on that? Not anytime in the next few years.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 20 2009, 11:23 AM~13336159
> *Hahahahhahahahaaaa, yea right, theres no chair in there, just admit it you were sitting on Sals shoulders with your nuts squished up on the back of his neck.
> *



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

looks good will the body be patterned out or stay white pearl


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 20 2009, 07:39 PM~13341430
> *looks good will the body be patterned out or stay white pearl
> *


White Pearl Base w/Kandy Orange over the top. Mild patterns on the rest of the car.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 20 2009, 07:43 PM~13341471
> *White Pearl Base w/Kandy Orange over the top.  Mild patterns on the rest of the car.
> *


looks good cant wait to see it done like that u chose to go the kandy route


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 20 2009, 06:22 PM~13341252
> *See ya in the streets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  DAAAAAMMMMMMM GET DOWN SAL :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

Looks sick, i meant to call you tonight while i was at work, but weve been so busy i never got a free minute.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 20 2009, 09:43 PM~13342707
> *Looks sick, i meant to call you tonight while i was at work, but weve been so busy i never got a free minute.
> *


Call us Monday. We are pulling all-nighters from here on out. We plan to get it done Sunday and take Monday to chill. Sal heads out in the evening, so hit us up during the day. I know he wants to talk with you and keeps asking me if you have called.


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

WHAT'S UP MARK..WHERE'S THE MEXICAN LEPRECHAN...


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 20 2009, 05:56 PM~13341042
> *I have no clue on that?  Not anytime in the next few years.
> *


that cool cant wait


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 21 2009, 01:04 AM~13343297
> *Call us Monday.  We are pulling all-nighters from here on out.  We plan to get it done Sunday and take Monday to chill.  Sal heads out in the evening, so hit us up during the day.  I know he wants to talk with you and keeps asking me if you have called.
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 20 2009, 06:25 PM~13341276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD MARK! SAL'S PUTTIN IT DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## Kdraulics

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 20 2009, 07:22 PM~13341252
> *See ya in the streets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

thanks mark.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 20 2009, 08:25 PM~13341276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you are a bad ass homie wow nice work


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

MARK CHECK OUT YOUR E-MAIL...


----------



## RUFFCUTT

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: X10000000000



OMNI :biggrin: :thumbsup: U'Z A G!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK

That came out real nice, it looks like the '09 version of Jasons paint


----------



## Maximus1959

Got the car all finished. Had to pull a few all nighter's, but it is done. Sal will be back in San Diego late tonight. Sal will be back in a few weeks to take car of the rest of the car. The car turned out great and I am happy to have his name on it.


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 23 2009, 12:12 PM~13363456
> *Got the car all finished.  Had to pull a few all nighter's, but it is done.  Sal will be back in San Diego late tonight.  Sal will be back in a few weeks to take car of the rest of the car.  The car turned out great and I am happy to have his name on it.
> *


COOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

more for the pic...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

To all the homies; especially Jason J. (SOLO RIDER), Bean (Drastic CC), Angel (NYC), Fernando (GROUP CC), Ray (SAN DIEGO CC), and Adrian (GOODTIMES CC)...

I spoke with many of you regarding a life long dream I have continued to hear about for the last 11 years from Sal. That dream if you remember was that Sal always wanted to visit Dublin, Ireland, which is where his favorite band U2 is from. When Sal and I departed today I gave him a package, which I asked him to wait to open it when he returned home. Inside the package was a letter I wrote to him and his family, and his dream. I purchased a round-trip ticket for Sal to visit Ireland from Sunday August 23rd-Sunday August 30th (2009). I hinted around the subject, while he was here to get an idea of how he would want things to go down. I am sure he would want his wife Anna to go first and foremost, but if that is not possible then I know that he would want us to go. He commented that Adrian mentioned going with him someday. I would bet that Ray would also want to go. Fernando, Angel, and Jason J. you are also invited. Bean you go anywhere and everywhere so I know your down. I know he wants me to go, which I would. We can see how things go regarding Anna going, but I will be the point person helping organize things if any of you want to go. Sal works his ass off and always gives more than he gets. I wanted to give him his dream, as he has given many dreams to myself and other's all around the United States.

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*this just chocked me up........

the lord will always take care of a person with your heart....God bless you for what you have done for SAL....*


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 24 2009, 12:50 AM~13371195
> *this just chocked me up........
> 
> the lord will always take care of a person with your heart....God bless you for what you have done for SAL....
> *


Thanks Bean...
He deserves it. Together we worked an average of 16 hours per day for 22 straight days to take a restoration project to a show quality paint job. I am very appreciative he came all the way up here to help me with another car, but it goes way beyond that. You fly everywhere, so I know you got some air miles you can use. I will keep everyone posted on the logistics.


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 23 2009, 10:57 PM~13370943
> *To all the homies; especially Jason J. (SOLO RIDER), Bean (Drastic CC), Angel (NYC), Fernando (GROUP CC), Ray (SAN DIEGO CC), and Adrian (GOODTIMES CC)...
> 
> I spoke with many of you regarding a life long dream I have continued to hear about for the last 11 years from Sal.  That dream if you remember was that Sal always wanted to visit Dublin, Ireland, which is where his favorite band U2 is from.  When Sal and I departed today I gave him a package, which I asked him to wait to open it when he returned home.  Inside the package was a letter I wrote to him and his family, and his dream.  I purchased a round-trip ticket for Sal to visit Ireland from Sunday August 23rd-Sunday August 30th (2009).  I hinted around the subject, while he was here to get an idea of how he would want things to go down.  I am sure he would want his wife Anna to go first and foremost, but if that is not possible then I know that he would want us to go.  He commented that Adrian mentioned going with him someday.  I would bet that Ray would also want to go.  Fernando, Angel, and Jason J. you are also invited.  Bean you go anywhere and everywhere so I know your down.  I know he wants me to go, which I would.  We can see how things go regarding Anna going, but I will be the point person helping organize things if any of you want to go.  Sal works his ass off and always gives more than he gets.  I wanted to give him his dream, as he has given many dreams to myself and other's all around the United States.
> 
> Now for the good shit, and forget all the mushy stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is very cool - the car is looking amazing as well can't wait to see it out there someday :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> To all the homies; especially Jason J. (SOLO RIDER), Bean (Drastic CC), Angel (NYC), Fernando (GROUP CC), Ray (SAN DIEGO CC), and Adrian (GOODTIMES CC)...
> 
> I spoke with many of you regarding a life long dream I have continued to hear about for the last 11 years from Sal. That dream if you remember was that Sal always wanted to visit Dublin, Ireland, which is where his favorite band U2 is from. When Sal and I departed today I gave him a package, which I asked him to wait to open it when he returned home. Inside the package was a letter I wrote to him and his family, and his dream. I purchased a round-trip ticket for Sal to visit Ireland from Sunday August 23rd-Sunday August 30th (2009). I hinted around the subject, while he was here to get an idea of how he would want things to go down. I am sure he would want his wife Anna to go first and foremost, but if that is not possible then I know that he would want us to go. He commented that Adrian mentioned going with him someday. I would bet that Ray would also want to go. Fernando, Angel, and Jason J. you are also invited. Bean you go anywhere and everywhere so I know your down. I know he wants me to go, which I would. We can see how things go regarding Anna going, but I will be the point person helping organize things if any of you want to go. Sal works his ass off and always GIVES MORE THAN HE GETS. I wanted to give him his dream, as he has given many dreams to myself and other's all around the United States.
> 
> THIS IS SOMETHING ME AND SAL WERE TALKIN ABOUT IM DOWN WILL CALL YOU SOON SO YOU CAN GIVE ME MORE DETAILS...59 BAD ASS 59.... :thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

> To all the homies; especially Jason J. (SOLO RIDER), Bean (Drastic CC), Angel (NYC), Fernando (GROUP CC), Ray (SAN DIEGO CC), and Adrian (GOODTIMES CC)...
> 
> I spoke with many of you regarding a life long dream I have continued to hear about for the last 11 years from Sal. That dream if you remember was that Sal always wanted to visit Dublin, Ireland, which is where his favorite band U2 is from. When Sal and I departed today I gave him a package, which I asked him to wait to open it when he returned home. Inside the package was a letter I wrote to him and his family, and his dream. I purchased a round-trip ticket for Sal to visit Ireland from Sunday August 23rd-Sunday August 30th (2009). I hinted around the subject, while he was here to get an idea of how he would want things to go down. I am sure he would want his wife Anna to go first and foremost, but if that is not possible then I know that he would want us to go. He commented that Adrian mentioned going with him someday. I would bet that Ray would also want to go. Fernando, Angel, and Jason J. you are also invited. Bean you go anywhere and everywhere so I know your down. I know he wants me to go, which I would. We can see how things go regarding Anna going, but I will be the point person helping organize things if any of you want to go. Sal works his ass off and always gives more than he gets. I wanted to give him his dream, as he has given many dreams to myself and other's all around the United States.
> 
> Bro this is real and this is what gratiude and lowriding should be about helping each other and making dreams come true.


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 24 2009, 11:26 AM~13374756
> *
> Bro this is real and this is what gratiude and lowriding should be about helping each other and making dreams come true.
> *


100% :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Mar 24 2009, 03:08 PM~13376262
> *100% :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


X2 THANX MARK IM TOUCHED BRO! IM GLAD THAT YOU'VE HELPED KEEP SAL ON THE STRAIGHT AND NARROW. I KNOW HE HAS A HEART OF GOLD AND WITH FRIENDS LIKE YOU, HE WILL BE FOCUSED AND LET THE WORLD SEE WHAT WE ALREADY KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 23 2009, 10:57 PM~13370943
> *To all the homies; especially Jason J. (SOLO RIDER), Bean (Drastic CC), Angel (NYC), Fernando (GROUPE CC), Ray (SAN DIEGO CC), and Adrian (GOODTIMES CC)...
> 
> I spoke with many of you regarding a life long dream I have continued to hear about for the last 11 years from Sal.  That dream if you remember was that Sal always wanted to visit Dublin, Ireland, which is where his favorite band U2 is from.  When Sal and I departed today I gave him a package, which I asked him to wait to open it when he returned home.  Inside the package was a letter I wrote to him and his family, and his dream.  I purchased a round-trip ticket for Sal to visit Ireland from Sunday August 23rd-Sunday August 30th (2009).  I hinted around the subject, while he was here to get an idea of how he would want things to go down.  I am sure he would want his wife Anna to go first and foremost, but if that is not possible then I know that he would want us to go.  He commented that Adrian mentioned going with him someday.  I would bet that Ray would also want to go.  Fernando, Angel, and Jason J. you are also invited.  Bean you go anywhere and everywhere so I know your down.  I know he wants me to go, which I would.  We can see how things go regarding Anna going, but I will be the point person helping organize things if any of you want to go.  Sal works his ass off and always gives more than he gets.  I wanted to give him his dream, as he has given many dreams to myself and other's all around the United States.
> 
> Now for the good shit, and forget all the mushy stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: 
dam mark thats some love right there..i bet you made sal cry..lol that fool has always wanted to got here at least once in his lifetime..now his dream is a reality..
god bless u mark and this why I love lowriding...
Fernando Groupe san diego


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 24 2009, 03:27 PM~13376453
> *X2 THANX MARK IM TOUCHED BRO! IM GLAD THAT YOU'VE HELPED KEEP SAL ON THE STRAIGHT AND NARROW. I KNOW HE HAS A HEART OF GOLD AND WITH FRIENDS LIKE YOU, HE WILL BE FOCUSED AND LET THE WORLD SEE WHAT WE ALREADY KNOW! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he is a good guy and he is very focused. I know that he is gonna be a hustler on the go! because he will definately need to knock some cars out prior to his trip. He has about 5 full months before he leaves. You are welcome to go. He talks very highly about you to me. 

We can turn it into a Dublin bachelor party. I know they have great beer, great red light district, and hot woman that love American COCK! I heard about your Adalitias Adventure....puttin it down bro! You should fit right in over there-LOL


----------



## Hernan

:biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

! I heard about your Adalitias Adventure....puttin it down bro! You should fit right in over there-LOL
[/quote]
I HAVE NO IDEA OF THE PLACE ADELITAS YOU SPEAK OF SIR :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 23 2009, 11:57 PM~13370943
> *To all the homies; especially Jason J. (SOLO RIDER), Bean (Drastic CC), Angel (NYC), Fernando (GROUP CC), Ray (SAN DIEGO CC), and Adrian (GOODTIMES CC)...
> 
> I spoke with many of you regarding a life long dream I have continued to hear about for the last 11 years from Sal.  That dream if you remember was that Sal always wanted to visit Dublin, Ireland, which is where his favorite band U2 is from.  When Sal and I departed today I gave him a package, which I asked him to wait to open it when he returned home.  Inside the package was a letter I wrote to him and his family, and his dream.  I purchased a round-trip ticket for Sal to visit Ireland from Sunday August 23rd-Sunday August 30th (2009).  I hinted around the subject, while he was here to get an idea of how he would want things to go down.  I am sure he would want his wife Anna to go first and foremost, but if that is not possible then I know that he would want us to go.  He commented that Adrian mentioned going with him someday.  I would bet that Ray would also want to go.  Fernando, Angel, and Jason J. you are also invited.  Bean you go anywhere and everywhere so I know your down.  I know he wants me to go, which I would.  We can see how things go regarding Anna going, but I will be the point person helping organize things if any of you want to go.  Sal works his ass off and always gives more than he gets.  I wanted to give him his dream, as he has given many dreams to myself and other's all around the United States.
> 
> Now for the good shit, and forget all the mushy stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Maximus1959

> ! I heard about your Adalitias Adventure....puttin it down bro! You should fit right in over there-LOL


I HAVE NO IDEA OF THE PLACE ADELITAS YOU SPEAK OF SIR :dunno: :roflmao:
[/quote]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

So what did Sal say about the tickets?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 26 2009, 11:52 AM~13396970
> *So what did Sal say about the tickets?
> *


He called me last night all excited. He was shocked, thankful, and very surprised. He had no idea, which was the way it should be. He said that it has been an 18 year dream, and he is contacting some freinds, whom have already been over there to make some trip arrangements. He is coming back to Seattle in about 2-3 weeks to finish up the 59', so I am sure I will hear all about his plans. He should have alot of fun and I am excited for him. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 26 2009, 02:26 PM~13397294
> *He called me last night all excited.  He was shocked, thankful, and very surprised.  He had no idea, which was the way it should be.  He said that it has been an 18 year dream, and he is contacting some freinds, whom have already been over there to make some trip arrangements.  He is coming back to Seattle in about 2-3 weeks to finish up the 59', so I am sure I will hear all about his plans.  He should have alot of fun and I am excited for him. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  

Hey, ummm... just so you know its been a 2 year dream for me to go to Tokyo, lol.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 26 2009, 07:50 PM~13400054
> *
> 
> Hey, ummm... just so you know its been a 2 year dream for me to go to Tokyo, lol.
> *


 But ill settle for a trip back to TJ, lol.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 26 2009, 05:50 PM~13400054
> *
> 
> Hey, ummm... just so you know its been a 2 year dream for me to go to Tokyo, lol.
> *


I will buy you a trip to Tokyo, when you come across the country like Sal did and restore a car together in 3 weeks, work 16 hour days, never complain about anything. Not to mention he is coming back in a few weeks to do it all over again.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 26 2009, 05:51 PM~13400061
> *But ill settle for a trip back to TJ, lol.
> *


Yeah I heard about you and Angel banging that shit out down at Adelitas-LOL


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959+Mar 26 2009, 08:31 PM~13400410-->
> 
> 
> 
> I will buy you a trip to Tokyo, when you come across the country like Sal did and restore a car together in 3 weeks, work 16 hour days, never complain about anything.  Not to mention he is coming back in a few weeks to do it all over again.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell naw, thats too much work.... and i cant stand sushi anyways!!! :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maximus1959_@Mar 26 2009, 08:34 PM~13400430
> *Yeah I heard about you and Angel banging that shit out down at Adelitas-LOL
> *


I know nothing of this place Adelita's that you speak of. :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 26 2009, 06:47 PM~13400553
> *Hell naw, thats too much work.... and i cant stand sushi anyways!!!  :angry:
> I know nothing of this place Adelita's that you speak of.  :biggrin:
> *



I know nothing of this place Adelita's that you speak of.

You sound like YODA! "Ahhh Adelita's you say. Much pussy there for you. Never been to Adelita's I have.


----------



## shadow1

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 26 2009, 06:49 PM~13400573
> *I know nothing of this place Adelita's that you speak of.
> 
> You sound like YODA!  "Ahhh Adelita's you say.  Much pussy there for you.  Never been to Adelita's I have.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

I know nothing of this place Adelita's that you speak of. :biggrin:
[/quote]
X10 SIR WHAT THE HELL IS THIS GUY TALKING ABOUT :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

> I know nothing of this place Adelita's that you speak of. :biggrin:


X10 SIR WHAT THE HELL IS THIS GUY TALKING ABOUT :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :


----------



## BIG NICK

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LOOKING GOOD TTT FOR SAL MANZANO


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 26 2009, 07:50 PM~13400054
> *
> 
> Hey, ummm... just so you know its been a 2 year dream for me to go to Tokyo, lol.
> *


me to.....


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

MARK DO YOU HAVE "WORKING NUMBER TO SAL" YOU KNOW LIKE THE RED PHONE :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

uffin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 28 2009, 03:12 PM~13417572
> *MARK DO YOU HAVE "WORKING NUMBER TO SAL" YOU KNOW LIKE THE RED PHONE  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


He just turned his phone back on late last week. He called me from it, so I know it is working. It is the same number I gave you. I will let him know your trying to get in touch with him.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 30 2009, 01:24 PM~13433316
> *He just turned his phone back on late last week.  He called me from it, so I know it is working.  It is the same number I gave you.  I will let him know your trying to get in touch with him.
> *


COOL BRO THANX :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

damn maximus, youre a great person to do that for Sal! Much respect for that


----------



## Hernan

YO MARK PM me Sal's # bro. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

SAL SAL SAL WHERE ARE YOU???????????????????


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 6 2009, 07:09 AM~13494613
> *SAL SAL SAL WHERE ARE YOU???????????????????
> *


Angel, Sal does not go on layitlow. He did when he was at my casa, but other than that? I know he has been real busy since he returned home 3 weeks ago. He just got a new shop and had 3 car's waiting. He also had another car to finish up and get all together by last Sat. I have only spoken with him twice in the last 3 weeks because we have been both trying to catch up. He will be in Seattle the day after Easter for 2-3 weeks, so I will have him PM you from my account or you can call me at the house.


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 6 2009, 01:21 PM~13497531
> *Angel, Sal does not go on layitlow.  He did when he was at my casa, but other than that?  I know he has been real busy since he returned home 3 weeks ago.  He just got a new shop and had 3 car's waiting.  He also had another car to finish up and get all together by last Sat.  I have only spoken with him twice in the last 3 weeks because we have been both trying to catch up.  He will be in Seattle the day after Easter for 2-3 weeks, so I will have him PM you from my account or you can call me at the house.
> *


LOL THAT POST WAS FOR YOU ANYWAY.LOL. HE DOESNT PICK UP OR HIS PHONE IS OFF I KEEP CALLING HIM. TELL HIM TO CALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 6 2009, 06:40 PM~13500763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK OK MORE PIC'S OF THIS MASTER PIECE PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 6 2009, 09:25 PM~13501393
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> OK OK MORE PIC'S OF THIS MASTER PIECE PLEASE  :biggrin:
> *


Co-sign.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Apr 7 2009, 09:59 AM~13506785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :nicoderm: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 6 2009, 05:40 PM~13500763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANK YOU SAL FOR "PRESSIN IT DOWN CARNAL" THE END RESULT WAS MORE THAN I COULD HAVE IMAGINED THANKS AGAIN... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Apr 7 2009, 05:06 PM~13510674
> *THANK YOU SAL FOR "PRESSIN IT DOWN CARNAL" THE END RESULT WAS MORE THAN I COULD HAVE IMAGINED THANKS AGAIN... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YO "A" when i grow up i wanna be just like you!
DAMN LOOK'S GREAT BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

uffin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Apr 7 2009, 10:59 AM~13506785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Nice! Glad to see you can press it down hey..press it down! Pinche Sal...


----------



## djxsd

I c sals doing bomb ass work like always!! ....If anyone sees him personaly please tell him 2 call low low from da crowd please thanks ....sal ttt!!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:angry: DAMN LAST NIGHT I HAD A DREAM SAL WAS PAINTING MY CAR! :angry: THEN I WOKE UP FUCK :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 12 2009, 09:15 PM~13556418
> *:angry: DAMN LAST NIGHT I HAD A DREAM SAL WAS PAINTING MY CAR! :angry: THEN I WOKE UP FUCK :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 12 2009, 07:15 PM~13556418
> *:angry: DAMN LAST NIGHT I HAD A DREAM SAL WAS PAINTING MY CAR! :angry: THEN I WOKE UP FUCK :angry:
> *


What else happened in the dream? or do I wanna know-LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 12 2009, 09:06 PM~13557619
> *What else happened in the dream? or do I wanna know-LOL :biggrin:
> *


JUST PAINT BRO :biggrin: 
NO BLOODY SEAT OR NUT'S ON THE NECK AS JASON SAID LMFAO :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 12 2009, 06:15 PM~13556418
> *:angry: DAMN LAST NIGHT I HAD A DREAM SAL WAS PAINTING MY CAR! :angry: THEN I WOKE UP FUCK :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 12 2009, 08:48 PM~13557990
> *JUST PAINT BRO :biggrin:
> NO BLOODY SEAT OR NUT'S ON THE NECK AS JASON SAID LMFAO :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:0 VERY NICE LIKE THE PAINT JOB


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 12 2009, 09:48 PM~13557990
> *JUST PAINT BRO :biggrin:
> NO BLOODY SEAT OR NUT'S ON THE NECK AS JASON SAID LMFAO :biggrin:
> *


BLAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

So how long until he comes back to finish?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 13 2009, 09:41 PM~13567906
> *So how long until he comes back to finish?
> *


April 27th for 2 weeks. Originally it was supposed to be the day after Easter, but I changed my mind, due to my company being bought a few weeks ago and a heavy workload.


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 13 2009, 10:02 PM~13568938
> *April 27th for 2 weeks.  Originally it was supposed to be the day after Easter, but I changed my mind, due to my company being bought a few weeks ago and a heavy workload.
> *


MARK YOU HAVE MY # CALL ME FOR ANYTHING!!! ILL GET ON IT :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

I WANT TOO SEE THIS 59 FINISHED


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

http://photobucket.com/video/Ninja%20Baby/...abyedit.flv?q=3


----------



## 92STEADYMOBBIN

whats up mark,lookin good we should be gettin started on the caddy soon


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by 92STEADYMOBBIN_@Apr 15 2009, 08:11 AM~13582256
> *whats up mark,lookin good we should be gettin started on the caddy soon
> *


That is great news! I decided to try and find a better paint booth location. I found 2 other's, so Sal should have better paint conditions when he returns. Just make sure you "PRESS IT DOWN!!!! EHHH PRESS IT DOWN!!!!" pinche Sal-LOL


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 16 2009, 12:26 PM~13595874
> *That is great news!  I decided to try and find a better paint booth location.  I found 2 other's, so Sal should have better paint conditions when he returns.  Just make sure you "PRESS IT DOWN!!!! EHHH PRESS IT DOWN!!!!" pinche Sal-LOL
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lockdown

Wow, I did not realize this post was on here. I know a bunch of the people posting on here. All I can say is Sal is a good guy with a big heart. He used to tell me he wants a family and kids. I am glad to hear he got what he wants. I used to go to the crazy horse and chill with him. You know U2 was blasting. I know a few people got burned. If you were ever at Crazy horse and had seen all the cars there then you knew why. That neighborhood was not the best place to leave your car. I had him do some work at my house. I used to help him tape and prep cars. I have video's of him doing work on a Monte. I miss the guy. If anyone sees him let him know Marshall is looking for him. I want to see if he plans on hitting some U2 shows this year.


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

uffin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

HE IS READY FOR DISNEYLAND JUST MISSING THE CAP...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Apr 19 2009, 08:00 PM~13625491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE IS READY FOR DISNEYLAND JUST MISSING THE CAP...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Mexican Mickey!-LOL


----------



## JasonJ

You can press it down good with those fingers.


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 19 2009, 09:04 PM~13626930
> *You can press it down good with those fingers.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

Looking for someone to do some mural work...

Anyone got any phone numbers of artist who travels? It is 80 degrees in Washington right now, so they won't freeze or get rained on-LOL


----------



## purpl7duece

Use this guy. He's fuckin awesome and I think he's in WA too
http://www.kre8airbrushstudio.com/


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Apr 21 2009, 11:01 PM~13651146
> *Use this guy. He's fuckin awesome and I think he's in WA too
> http://www.kre8airbrushstudio.com/
> *


Josh is a real cool guy, but for whatever reason he ain't returning my phone calls. I got a business trip planned this week to head to Spokane, so I might have to stop in and see if he is interested. He is the best in the NW for Lowrider murals!


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2009, 11:45 AM~12934952
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just came across this Vette for sale on CL in Dallas in an Email sounds like he just wants it gone bad and soon


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Apr 23 2009, 02:48 PM~13669501
> *Just came across this Vette for sale on CL in Dallas in an Email sounds like he just wants it gone bad and soon
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Apr 23 2009, 04:49 PM~13670727
> *:0
> *


Guy said he doesn't know anything about the car and it's history, just picked it up a couple years ago and wants to get rid of it by the end of the weekend. Some body could get a screamin deal from the sounds of it. I asked if he knew if Sal had painted it and he just said it looked like chunks of gold in the paint :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Apr 23 2009, 08:09 PM~13672208
> *Guy said he doesn't know anything about the car and it's history, just picked it up a couple years ago and wants to get rid of it by the end of the weekend. Some body could get a screamin deal from the sounds of it. I asked if he knew if Sal had painted it and he just said it looked like chunks of gold in the paint  :biggrin:
> *


When I last saw it at the super show, the rear end of it was all cracked. It could be fixed if it isn't already. What did he want for it?


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 24 2009, 07:59 PM~13683005
> *When I last saw it at the super show, the rear end of it was all cracked.  It could be fixed if it isn't already.  What did he want for it?
> *


he didnt really say here is what he emailed me -


It looks like chunks of gold in the paint...I dont know the history of the car... I would say the motor alone is worth 5K Havent looked up all the hydrolics and like the engine they are all gold =plate too.... I would say make an offer... I'm open to pretty much anything for two years I have been meaning to do something cool with it..Just too busy

Dan
PS - Make an offer when you can I would like it out by end of weekend...Im already getting all the can I just buy the gold hydrolics etc....


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle

what up sal it me capone from san diego just want 2 let u know, u do some nice work an fuck what the haters think, do ur thing dog


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

JUST A LITTLE SHOW IN SAN DIEGO WON BEST PAINT WITH THE MANZANO MAGIC


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Apr 25 2009, 05:43 PM~13688329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST A LITTLE SHOW IN SAN DIEGO WON BEST PAINT WITH THE MANZANO MAGIC
> *


No surprise! I never lost a best paint award at a LRM show. I always got something in various categories (Usually Best Flake or Graphics). Nice job Adrian and Sal. Now go fucking "Press it down heeeey press it down!"lol


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 25 2009, 08:32 PM~13690043
> *No surprise!  I never lost a best paint award at a LRM show.  I always got something in various categories (Usually Best Flake or Graphics).  Nice job Adrian and Sal.  Now go fucking "Press it down heeeey press it down!"lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

WHAT'S UP KBRON MET YOU GUYS AT THE PARK TODAY NICE SHIRTS :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Apr 25 2009, 05:43 PM~13688329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST A LITTLE SHOW IN SAN DIEGO WON BEST PAINT WITH THE MANZANO MAGIC
> *


 :uh: SHOW OFF :uh: 




























NAH CONGRATE'S BIG A IM SURE THAT'S JUST THE FIRST OF MANY NICE PAINT BAD ASS CAR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kbron23

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Apr 25 2009, 08:58 PM~13690330
> *WHAT'S UP KBRON MET YOU GUYS AT THE PARK TODAY NICE SHIRTS :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man..you should be seeing us around more...we're gonna try to keep bringing out new stuff...congrats bro


----------



## Maximus1959

ok!..I ain't fucking around anymore. I guess it's time to get re-modivated to get back after the 5-9 again. I have only been down to the storage locker twice since he left to check out the car. I have been burnt out on the car and working my ass off over the last 6 weeks (2 jobs). I have been working on trim and chrome, so at least I am making some progress rather than none.

I just got back from a big Hotrod and Harley Show, which got me back on track. It is time to have my main man Manzano come finish this fucker off. ETA of May 16th ish'. I have had the boat bugg for summer lately, so I have been spending more time trying to find a new boat to buy then finishing the 59'. Boat on hold until I get this fucker were it needs to be. Then I am going to hit the lake. Ticket booked and I am re-focused again!


----------



## theonegodchose

> *thats that straight game shit :biggrin: *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 27 2009, 12:54 AM~13699968
> *ok!..I ain't fucking around anymore.  I guess it's time to get re-modivated to get back after the 5-9 again.  I have only been down to the storage locker twice since he left to check out the car.  I have been burnt out on the car and working my ass off over the last 6 weeks (2 jobs).  I have been working on trim and chrome, so at least I am making some progress rather than none.
> 
> I just got back from a big Hotrod and Harley Show, which got me back on track.  It is time to have my main man Manzano come finish this fucker off.  ETA of May 16th ish'.  I have had the boat bugg for summer lately, so I have been spending more time trying to find a new boat to buy then finishing the 59'.  Boat on hold until I get this fucker were it needs to be.  Then I am going to hit the lake.  Ticket booked and I am re-focused again!
> *


DAMN MARK NOW A BOAT??WTF CAN I GET A JOB WITH YOU?? BETTER YET WANT TO ADOPT ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 27 2009, 12:20 AM~13700054
> *DAMN MARK NOW A BOAT??WTF CAN I GET A JOB WITH YOU?? BETTER YET WANT TO ADOPT ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 27 2009, 01:20 AM~13700054
> *DAMN MARK NOW A BOAT??WTF CAN I GET A JOB WITH YOU?? BETTER YET WANT TO ADOPT ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't be fooled...I got good credit and you can get a boat loan for 40 years if you qualify. It also helps on the application that I have 2 jobs.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 27 2009, 07:30 PM~13708806
> *Don't be fooled...I got good credit and you can get a boat loan for 40 years if you qualify.  It also helps on the application that I have 2 jobs.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD. NOW HOW ABOUT THAT ADOPTION THING???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 28 2009, 07:53 AM~13713831
> *SOUNDS GOOD. NOW HOW ABOUT THAT ADOPTION THING???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey homie! Whenever you want to come work in the operating room and see some blood and guts, you can. I watched someone get a new vocal cords today, and it ain't anything you ever want done. Fucking nasty!!! That is the life of a Medical Device rep. We need to hook up in NY, because I am thinking about taking my family there over Thanks Giving 2009. Where should I stay???


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 28 2009, 11:32 PM~13725616
> *Hey homie! Whenever you want to come work in the operating room and see some blood and guts, you can.  I watched someone get a new vocal cords today, and it ain't anything you ever want done.  Fucking nasty!!!  That is the life of a Medical Device rep.  We need to hook up in NY, because I am thinking about taking my family there over Thanks Giving 2009.  Where should I stay???
> *


HELL NO I CANT FUCKING EVEN THINK ABOUT THAT!!! DAMN ILL STAY BROKE I GUESS  AS FAR AS WHERE YOU SHOULD STAY HMMMM THAT ALL DEPENDS ON THE BUDGET IF ALL IS GOOD THEN IT'S GONNA BE THE CITY ACCESS TO ALL!! I WISH I HAD THE ROOM I WOULD HAVE YOU ALL STAY WITH US, SORRY .


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@May 2 2009, 11:14 AM~13764768
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## TURTLE 62

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@May 4 2009, 09:22 PM~13784636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car is hella clean!!!


----------



## Maximus1959

Alright! I'm back on it. I finally took the time to book Sal another ticket back to Seattle. May 21st-June 4th....1 week shorter then his last trip.

Adrian...I sent you a copy of his flight info. Please print it off and get it into Sals hands. Now I owe you several beers! I appreciate it! I will post a step by step for everyone to see starting on May 21st.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 5 2009, 10:53 PM~13799298
> *Alright!  I'm back on it.  I finally took the time to book Sal another ticket back to Seattle.  May 21st-June 4th....1 week shorter then his last trip.
> 
> Adrian...I sent you a copy of his flight info.  Please print it off and get it into Sals hands.  Now I owe you several beers!  I appreciate it!  I will post a step by step for everyone to see starting on May 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will this car be just straight show


----------



## JasonJ

Good speaking with you today Sal. uffin: uffin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 6 2009, 04:56 PM~13807215
> *will this car be just straight show
> *


Show car, but I am driving it on the streets. Why spend all that money and just let it sit in a garage. Been there when I compeated for Euro of the Year...not gonna happen again.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 6 2009, 07:43 PM~13809110
> *Good speaking with you today Sal.  uffin:  uffin:
> *


So you finally got a phone line installed or what? LOL
That is great to hear that you gave him a call. Once your car is cut and buffed, it will feel like a new paint job again. I bet it will look way different and modivate you to finish it.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 6 2009, 09:54 PM~13809259
> *So you finally got a phone line installed or what? LOL
> That is great to hear that you gave him a call.  Once your car is cut and buffed, it will feel like a new paint job again.  I bet it will look way different and modivate you to finish it.
> *


Yea thats what i told him.... it would breathe new life into the project and get me motivated to work on it again. I was trying to get him to cancel his Ireland trip and come do it, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 6 2009, 07:07 PM~13809416
> *Yea thats what i told him.... it would breathe new life into the project and get me motivated to work on it again. I was trying to get him to cancel his Ireland trip and come do it, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


YA RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle

adrian im capone from san diego, can u do me a favor i would like to hook up with sal? he can hit me up at [email protected] thanks


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@May 6 2009, 08:23 PM~13809649
> *YA RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


Shit! You could build Adelitas at his casa and he would still go to Ireland. He called me a few days ago talking about how excited he is. That's what I'm talking about...it is about him doing what he wants to do....outside of car's. People have to understand that when you paint lowriders and deal with the same bullshit everyday...it gets real old. Now he can take a much deserved trip on his terms, his time, and live a dream. It is the way it is meant to be....


----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 5 2009, 10:53 PM~13799298
> *Alright!  I'm back on it.  I finally took the time to book Sal another ticket back to Seattle.  May 21st-June 4th....1 week shorter then his last trip.
> 
> Adrian...I sent you a copy of his flight info.  Please print it off and get it into Sals hands.  Now I owe you several beers!  I appreciate it!  I will post a step by step for everyone to see starting on May 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     DAMN BRO,IM LOVIN THIS BUILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

MARK DID SAL CHANGE HIS NUMBER OR WHAT??????????????
GODDAMN CRICKET PHONE SHIT LOL :rant:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 12 2009, 02:06 PM~13864875
> *MARK DID SAL CHANGE HIS NUMBER OR WHAT??????????????
> GODDAMN CRICKET PHONE SHIT LOL :rant:
> *


This is the deal...Everytime he turns on his phone, people call the shit out of him. He either answers it and the minutes get used up quick or he sends them to voicemail and his minutes get used up quick. Either way it is a losing situation. He needs to get with Manny from Rollerz Only and get his website and email back up and running. If he can steamline everyone to his website through email, then maybe he can actually have a phone for more than a week, but he needs to change his number. If you want to chat with him then call me on May 21st-June 4th and I can hook you up with him, while he is here in Seattle. His number has not changed yet, but he needs to change it to cut out all the Bull Shiter's!


----------



## JasonJ

Ha!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 12 2009, 09:58 PM~13869902
> *This is the deal...Everytime he turns on his phone, people call the shit out of him.  He either answers it and the minutes get used up quick or he sends them to voicemail and his minutes get used up quick.  Either way it is a losing situation.  He needs to get with Manny from Rollerz Only and get his website and email back up and running.  If he can steamline everyone to his website through email, then maybe he can actually have a phone for more than a week, but he needs to change his number.  If you want to chat with him then call me on May 21st-June 4th and I can hook you up with him, while he is here in Seattle.  His number has not changed yet, but he needs to change it to cut out all the Bull Shiter's!
> *


 :|


----------



## BIG NICK

boost mobile cuz! 50 bucks a month unlimited minutes


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Apr 7 2009, 12:59 PM~13506785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


OMG !!! That is bad as [email protected]#$ ! :worship:


----------



## rug442

TTT


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

GOT IT MARK I THE INFO PRINTED IT OK...


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@May 18 2009, 05:59 PM~13925060
> *GOT IT MARK I THE INFO PRINTED IT OK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Adrian! Depending on work; I think I may come down in June for that big show in SD or San Berdoo, but I'm not sure yet?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 18 2009, 07:18 PM~13926069
> *Thanks Adrian!  Depending on work; I think I may come down in June for that big show in SD or San Berdoo, but I'm not sure yet?
> *


PS- His damn phone stopped "Cricketing" again-LOL


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 12 2009, 10:58 PM~13869902
> *This is the deal...Everytime he turns on his phone, people call the shit out of him.  He either answers it and the minutes get used up quick or he sends them to voicemail and his minutes get used up quick.  Either way it is a losing situation.  He needs to get with Manny from Rollerz Only and get his website and email back up and running.  If he can steamline everyone to his website through email, then maybe he can actually have a phone for more than a week, but he needs to change his number.  If you want to chat with him then call me on May 21st-June 4th and I can hook you up with him, while he is here in Seattle.  His number has not changed yet, but he needs to change it to cut out all the Bull Shiter's!
> *


  
tell him to email [email protected] or [email protected]

....FYI...TMOBILE $1 a day..unlimited texting...unlimited internet access...AIM...IM..free emails......

TELL HIM ILL GET HIM THE PHONE FOR FREE...PLUS ILL PAY FOR HIS ACTIVATION AND FIRST 30 DAYS...just to get it goin...he runs out of minutes.all he has to do is run to 7eleven and get $10 or $20...MY TEENAGERS HAVE THIS PLAN...saves me a lot of money..

PROPS on the 62 ...SAL GOT DOWN


----------



## JasonJ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Maximus1959

Whats up man... its getting close! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

here are some old school pics i found...

*[url]www.sal.rollerzonly.com*[/url]


----------



## STEVE_0_509

ttt whats good bro


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 20 2009, 09:56 PM~13952101
> *here are some old school pics i found...
> 
> [url]www.sal.rollerzonly.com[/url]
> *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

IS HE THERE????????????????????????????????? :dunno:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 20 2009, 10:22 PM~13953969
> *IS HE THERE????????????????????????????????? :dunno:
> *


I canceled his ticket for the second time, due to my new job. I re-booked him June 8th-23rd. It is probably better that way, because the weather will be alot warmer. Plus; Sal's first Gradaughter is due on June 6th, and he needs to be at the hospital in SD. I let my new boss know that I'm not canceling anymore, so June 8th it is...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 21 2009, 10:47 AM~13958054
> *I canceled his ticket for the second time, due to my new job.  I re-booked him June 8th-23rd.  It is probably better that way, because the weather will be alot warmer.  Plus; Sal's first Gradaughter is due on June 6th, and he needs to be at the hospital in SD.  I let my new boss know that I'm not canceling anymore, so June 8th it is...
> *


 :thumbsdown: SUCK'S BUT NO JOB=NO MONEY=NO PAINT WORK = :tears: 

TELL SAL TO CALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Maximus1959

We need to get some new shit in this topic. It is starting to get a little boring. Adrian snap some pic's of the new work he has been doing in SD and post that shit up. I will post some stuff in a week or two. The only thing new I got is a rotiserie from Auto Twirler and some chrome.


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## Maximus1959

Thank you! Tell Manzano to call me when he can. He is suposed to be arriving June 7th or 8th?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:nono: :yessad: PLEASE PASS THIS ON TO SAL ANYONE!!!

SAL LOOK'S LIKE YOUR GETTING KINDA TO BUSY AGAIN PLEASE DONT MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE AGAIN I REMEMBER THIS IS HOW IT STARTED BEFORE PHONE OFF NOONE CAN GET A HOLD OF YOU YOU STOP CALLING PEOPLE :yessad: MAYBE IM WRONG :dunno: . I HOPE I AM ANYWAY'S. CALL ME BRO YOU HAVE THE NUMBER WE NEED TO TALK SAL. I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND THE FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jun 1 2009, 02:39 PM~14063792
> *:nono:  :yessad: PLEASE PASS THIS ON TO SAL ANYONE!!!
> 
> SAL LOOK'S LIKE YOUR GETTING KINDA TO BUSY AGAIN PLEASE DONT MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE AGAIN I REMEMBER THIS IS HOW IT STARTED BEFORE PHONE OFF NOONE CAN GET A HOLD OF YOU YOU STOP CALLING PEOPLE :yessad: MAYBE IM WRONG :dunno: . I HOPE I AM ANYWAY'S. CALL ME BRO YOU HAVE THE NUMBER WE NEED TO TALK SAL. I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND THE FAMILY  :biggrin:
> *


Angel,
Sal is busy yes, but he is trying to focus on the task at hand versus stuck on the phone bull shit'n. He would rather finish vehicles versus talk on the phone, which is what he should be doing. You have to understand that he does not have a phone consistantly, due to everyone calling him and using up his minutes. His step daughter is about to deliver a new baby into the family, which takes priority. He called me several times today excited about coming to Seattle to finish my car. We talk every morning when he is in line to cross the border, so I will tell him to call you. It is in the heart of summmer, so I am sure he is in high demand.
Call me Homie, when you get a chance.


----------



## 92STEADYMOBBIN

whats goin on fellas sal is definately a grandfather his daughter gave birth last night to a healthy 6lb baby girl.Mark sal will be on his way to u on sunday and to everyone else sals phone should be back on when hes done with Mr.Pyles 59,just wanted to give everyone the 411 on mr manzano,lets all send him and his family some love.peace oh by the way happy bday mark take care bro


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by 92STEADYMOBBIN_@Jun 2 2009, 08:53 AM~14070278
> *whats goin on fellas sal is definately a grandfather his daughter gave birth last night to a healthy 6lb baby girl.Mark sal will be on his way to u on sunday and to everyone else sals phone should be back on when hes done with Mr.Pyles 59,just wanted to give everyone the 411 on mr manzano,lets all send him and his family some love.peace oh by the way happy bday mark take care bro
> *


 :0 
congrats grandpa!!!!


----------



## Maximus1959

Congrat's to Grandpa Sal!


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 2 2009, 10:47 AM~14071587
> *Congrat's to Grandpa Sal!
> *


x2


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

Sal's a Granpa i must really be getting old......


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

CONGRATES TO YOU AND YOUR'S SAL!


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle

wuzz up sal, i got to give it to you, you do nice work homie, i would like to hook up with u, hit me up and fuck what the hater say homie :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Maximus1959

Got a new toy today for Sal....Auto Twirler "Rotiserie"
3 more days and its on!


----------



## 92STEADYMOBBIN

good to hear ur pumped up again mark good luck bro ur 59 gonna be sick the caddy gets sprayed when he gets back


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by 92STEADYMOBBIN_@Jun 5 2009, 07:17 AM~14102480
> *good to hear ur pumped up again mark good luck bro ur 59 gonna be sick the caddy gets sprayed when he gets back
> *


 I just want the car done, so I can start putting all the undercarriage together etc. I got shit everywhere!


----------



## Maximus1959

2 days! Adrian and Ray...thanks again as always!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 5 2009, 09:46 AM~14103694
> *I just want the car done, so I can start putting all the undercarriage together etc.  I got shit everywhere!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

A SAL THANKS FOR THE HELP WITH THE CAR LOOKS GOOD I OWE YOU !!!!!!


----------



## 92STEADYMOBBIN

whats up Jose its Ray with San Diego cc car looks sick cant wait to see it out mr manzano got down


----------



## Maximus1959

Round 2 Day 1 of 17

I have not taken any pic's yet since their is not much to show, but we did get the car all wetsanded last night, and Sal decided he wanted to add some more graphics on the roof and trunk, so he got everything laid out. We spent most of yesterday vistiting with family, and in downtown Seattle touring around abit. Today should be a productive day and we have nice weather, so I anticipate I will have a few pic's late tonight or sometime early AM tomorrow.

Fernando...Thanks for taking Sal to the airport and letting him stay at your casa. Ray and Adrian...Thanks for helping me out, like always. Good people!

:cheesy:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Visualize this.

Grabing my arm and shaking like a junkie with withdrawl. 

MUST HAVE PICS!!! NEED MY FIX!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 8 2009, 12:08 PM~14125844
> *Round 2 Day 1 of 17
> 
> I have not taken any pic's yet since their is not much to show, but we did get the car all wetsanded last night, and Sal decided he wanted to add some more graphics on the roof and trunk, so he got everything laid out.  We spent most of yesterday vistiting with family, and in downtown Seattle touring around abit.  Today should be a productive day and we have nice weather, so I anticipate I will have a few pic's late tonight or sometime early AM tomorrow.
> 
> Fernando...Thanks for taking Sal to the airport and letting him stay at your casa.  Ray and Adrian...Thanks for helping me out, like always.  Good people!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


  Whats up Sal.... Elvis is waiting...


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 8 2009, 09:08 AM~14125844
> *Round 2 Day 1 of 17
> 
> I have not taken any pic's yet since their is not much to show, but we did get the car all wetsanded last night, and Sal decided he wanted to add some more graphics on the roof and trunk, so he got everything laid out.  We spent most of yesterday vistiting with family, and in downtown Seattle touring around abit.  Today should be a productive day and we have nice weather, so I anticipate I will have a few pic's late tonight or sometime early AM tomorrow.
> 
> Fernando...Thanks for taking Sal to the airport and letting him stay at your casa.  Ray and Adrian...Thanks for helping me out, like always.  Good people!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jun 8 2009, 08:28 AM~14125476
> *A SAL THANKS FOR THE HELP WITH THE CAR LOOKS GOOD I OWE YOU !!!!!!
> *


sal i told u :biggrin:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 8 2009, 04:33 PM~14130022
> *sal i told u :biggrin:
> *


Well he left me hanging :420: </span>


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 1 2009, 10:38 AM~14061564
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN WHAT DID YOU DO TO GET HIM TO WORK.  :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:wow:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Jun 9 2009, 12:07 PM~14138835
> *DAMN WHAT DID YOU DO TO GET HIM TO WORK.   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Jun 9 2009, 12:07 PM~14138835
> *SNIFF SNIFF!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K</span>*


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## Maximus1959

So should I post some shit up or what? I got lots of NEW shit!


----------



## BlueBerry

Post up the new Shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I would like to see this car in person - When i make it out that way ....


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 15 2009, 12:40 AM~14192558
> *So should I post some shit up or what?  I got lots of NEW shit!
> *


what u waiting on..


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 15 2009, 01:40 AM~14192558
> *So should I post some shit up or what?  I got lots of NEW shit!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: do you have to ask???? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Maximus1959




----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Changed up some things! Sal can still paint with the best of em'!


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.serio

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 15 2009, 01:26 PM~14196505
> *Added quite abit to the trunk, which is now my new lighting system in the garage-LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PROPS ESE


----------



## Maximus1959




----------



## mr.serio

GOOD WORK HOLMEZ


----------



## 92STEADYMOBBIN

damn mark finally keepin everyone in suspense,that shit aint right....seriously though ur 59 is comin along sick.I dont expect any less from u or sal keep it up just dont burn sal out he needs to do the caddy loldont worry when we get time


----------



## elchamuko

:0 Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Are the hairs in your nose crispy yet?


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle

nice work sal, show all those fools that talk all that shit about u what you are really about :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: sal is in the top three best painters,i got 2 give it 2 you sal you are very talented uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

TTT for SAL...


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Capone_LatinStyle_@Jun 16 2009, 09:41 PM~14213073
> *nice work sal, show all those fools that talk all that shit about u what you are really about  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: sal is in the top three best painters,i got 2 give it 2 you sal you are very talented uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 15 2009, 01:36 PM~14196608
> *We gained alot of room at the shop.  I already had all the bodywork done underneath at the Hot Rod shop in Seattle.  Due to the idiot at powder coating company that decided to mount the body on some peice of shit cart; the belly has a few dings, which we took out last night.  Things should move quickly!
> 
> 
> *










Is this all the room your working in ????????? Thats BAD ASS if it is........... This truely defines if you have what it takes to make it happen ....

Sorry to hear about the powdercoater mishap but , , Shit happens you know & thats where something bigger & better stems from - because you automatically want to up the anty on the incident.


- I was just looking at this pic here - I dont think i have ever seen anyone pattern out the underside of them wings ------> If you can put something on the underside of that wing / OOOH WEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!! .........




Id like to meet Sal & others like him for taking art in these different directions .. Some see them as a paint job --- Although it has has been around for a long time - I see it as my new Ultimate medium ......................................

Man ,,,, I wouldnt mind being His labor grunt masking / peeling tape & shit !!!!! haha


----------



## Hernan

[/quote]

All I have to say is DAMNNN Sal is back!!! In full effect..... pa que sepan! :0 

Sal has his own topic .... tighhhhhhttttttttt!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> Is this all the room your working in ????????? Thats BAD ASS if it is........... This truely defines if you have what it takes to make it happen ....
> 
> Yep that is it. Just a 20 by 30 workshop I rented. I only have a small 2 car garage at my house, so this will have to do.


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

HAY SAL HOW'S THE FAM?? AND THE NEW BABY??
I HOPE ALL IS WELL BRO!!


----------



## FiveNine619

uffin: uffin: 
looking good mark and sal


----------



## scooby1925

whats up sal this is scooby how U doin give me a ring when U get back .


----------



## 92STEADYMOBBIN

daaaaaaaammmmnnn fellas thats beautiful thats some manzano magic right there keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

the 59 is comeing out sick :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 17 2009, 01:12 AM~14214502
> *
> *


CAR IS LOOKING REALLY NICE
CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 20 2009, 11:07 AM~14247440
> *CAR IS LOOKING REALLY NICE
> CANT WAIT TO SEE IT
> *


It should be a tight ass hopper!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 20 2009, 02:05 PM~14248664
> *It should be a tight ass hopper!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 206ness

> All I have to say is DAMNNN Sal is back!!! In full effect..... pa que sepan! :0
> 
> Sal has his own topic .... tighhhhhhttttttttt!!! :biggrin: :0


LRM should induct him into the Hall of Fame for craftsmanship. You can make a strong arguement that he has had his hands on the most Sweepstakes and Title taking vehicles over the last 30 years. Not to mention his metal flake paint jobs have been known to be arguably the best out there. Humble guy, who is very deserving of some Hall of Fame recognition.
[/quote]









i'm diggin the custom rack and pinion steering


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 20 2009, 03:05 PM~14248664
> *It should be a tight ass hopper!!!!
> *


 :0 :0  :0


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

We are going to sleep for 4 hours then back up Fathers Day morning back after it. We should have all the patterns laid out, kandied, and cleared by late tomorrow night. Then we will start on the frame. Sal will be back in July for Round 3, then in August for Round 4. Well see how things turn out...


----------



## youcantfademe

i see a master cylinder hole, wheres the steering shaft come through?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 21 2009, 01:33 AM~14251785
> *i see a master cylinder hole, wheres the steering shaft come through?
> *


Electric steering...its a radical hopper!


----------



## STR8RIDA

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 92STEADYMOBBIN

hey fellas happy fathers day to all lookin good brothers take care


----------



## FiveNine619

wow..looking real good


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 21 2009, 07:13 AM~14252374
> *Electric steering...its a radical hopper!
> *


no shit....? on the electric part. :cheesy: youd be out your mind to make it a hopper


----------



## JasonJ

Looking good!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 21 2009, 07:13 AM~14252374
> *Electric steering...its a radical hopper!
> *


thats why we wanna do it first. Do it for the streets.


----------



## TopDogg

I'm glad to see that someone with determination for excellence got the 59.
Keep up the good work, 
TD


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 23 2009, 12:42 AM~14269511
> *I'm glad to see that someone with determination for excellence got the 59.
> Keep up the good work,
> TD
> *


 :uh:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 21 2009, 01:00 AM~14251663
> *We are going to sleep for 4 hours then back up Fathers Day morning back after it.  We should have all the patterns laid out, kandied, and cleared by late tomorrow night.  Then we will start on the frame.  Sal will be back in July for Round 3, then in August for Round 4.  Well see how things turn out...
> *


Did Sal already leave to come back to San Diego. Or is he going to do the patterns on the bottom first?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

HAY MARK,SAL WHUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS UP FOOL'S??? :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

where's the new pics??


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 23 2009, 01:53 PM~14274390
> *where's the new pics??
> *


Sal arrives in San Diego at 10:30pm, but give him a few days to come around. He has been working his ass off for the last 17 days averaging 16 hours per day. He misses his family and has not seen them for 2.5 weeks so please be understanding and patient with him. I know that many of you in San Diego want work done, but give him a few days to rest and enjoy his family before you start hounding him again.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 23 2009, 01:53 PM~14274390
> *where's the new pics??
> *


Give me a few hours...


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 23 2009, 01:09 PM~14274564
> *Give me a few hours...
> *


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 23 2009, 05:09 PM~14274564
> *Give me a few hours...
> *


Come on my veins are twitching waiting for more pics. This topic is worse then crack.. :biggrin:


----------



## PORKY SD

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 20 2009, 11:32 PM~14251539
> *Sal started off with an Epoxy High Build primer, then body work, and the sealed with black self etching primer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

Damn that looks crazy!!!


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Thanks again Sal for another fun trip! I hope your wife won't kill me with all those steak dinners and junk food trips to 7-Eleven. The hot blonde at "Bikini Bottom Espresso" says she wants to dip her pasties in your coffee! I told her to hold off until July 17th when you return.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 25 2009, 06:41 PM~14299567
> *More pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: LOOKIN OUTSTANDING UCE :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

wow


----------



## Hernan

:biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES!!!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 25 2009, 10:40 PM~14302491
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: LOOKIN OUTSTANDING UCE :thumbsup:
> *


Give all the credit to Sal. I am very grateful for the freinds I have made over the years like Sal and Hernan, who always look out for me. I feel very lucky and I am humbled...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 26 2009, 05:48 AM~14303162
> *Give all the credit to Sal.  I am very grateful for the freinds I have made over the years like Sal and Hernan, who always look out for me.  I feel very lucky and I am humbled...
> *


you should be humbled thats gonna be an insanly nice car i can tell already


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 25 2009, 11:48 PM~14303162
> *Give all the credit to Sal.  I am very grateful for the freinds I have made over the years like Sal and Hernan, who always look out for me.  I feel very lucky and I am humbled...
> *


DAMN THAT SHIT CAME OUT HOT MARK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

AHHHHH Thank you for that fix. I only hope it will tie me over till the next round of pics.

Car looks AWESOME!!!! Its gonna be off the chain when its done!!!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jun 26 2009, 06:11 AM~14304202
> *DAMN THAT SHIT CAME OUT HOT MARK!!! :biggrin:
> *


What up Angel! Is your phone broke? We gotta keep the...

East Coast (Angel), Southwest (Hernan), 3rd World Country (Sal), Northwest Connection alive!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 26 2009, 09:22 AM~14305592
> *AHHHHH Thank you for that fix. I only hope it will tie me over till the next round of pics.
> 
> Car looks AWESOME!!!! Its gonna be off the chain when its done!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## elchamuko

:0 :0 :0....that belly looks sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 26 2009, 01:36 PM~14306744
> *What up Angel!  Is your phone broke?  We gotta keep the...
> 
> East Coast (Angel), Southwest (Hernan), 3rd World Country (Sal), Northwest Connection alive!
> *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 26 2009, 11:36 AM~14306744
> *What up Angel!  Is your phone broke?  We gotta keep the...
> 
> East Coast (Angel), Southwest (Hernan), 3rd World Country (Sal), Northwest Connection alive!
> *



SAME NUMBER BRO HAVENT CHANGED IN YEARS ILL PM IT TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Is that like Cube, Mack, and WC??? The Eastcoastsoutheastthirdworld Connect gang connect gang bing bing bang?


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 25 2009, 06:41 PM~14299567
> *More pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn :0 :worship:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 28 2009, 09:51 PM~14324814
> *Is that like Cube, Mack, and WC??? The Eastcoastsoutheastthirdworld Connect gang connect gang bing bing bang?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 28 2009, 09:51 PM~14324814
> *Is that like Cube, Mack, and WC??? The Eastcoastsoutheastthirdworld Connect gang connect gang bing bing bang?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## STEVE_0_509

DAAAAAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS HOTTER THAN A TV AT DOPE FIEND WILLYS


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## FiveNine619

thanks sal...


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 25 2009, 07:48 PM~14299627
> *Thanks again Sal for another fun trip!  I hope your wife won't kill me with all those steak dinners and junk food trips to 7-Eleven.  The hot blonde at "Bikini Bottom Espresso" says she wants to dip her pasties in your coffee!  I told her to hold off until July 17th when you return.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HERES SALS NEWEST MURAL MARK!!!!
> *


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 3 2009, 09:17 PM~14376486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle

fucken sal, you are the best in cali :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPEC

VERY NICE SAL KEEP IN IT OLD SCHOOL SINCE HIGH SCHOOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

Dammit...Sal got some new shit...tyte


----------



## Maximus1959

Sal,
I emailed you ticket to Adrian to print off for you. Please drop by his casa and retreive. You leave next Wed. July 15th-Monday July 27th. Round 3...back at it again-LOL


----------



## JasonJ

He should just move in with you.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 8 2009, 06:38 PM~14416521
> *He should just move in with you.
> *


It's in the works!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 8 2009, 11:38 PM~14418762
> *It's in the works!
> *


Haha! :biggrin: 

When is the Ireland trip?


----------



## Maximus1959

August 23rd-30th
You should line him up this fall to buff out the 64'. He talks about going out there everytime he is up here.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

IF YOU KNOW WHEN SAL'S PHONE WILL BE ON PLEASE LEMME KNOW


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 9 2009, 08:33 PM~14429346
> *IF YOU KNOW WHEN SAL'S PHONE WILL BE ON PLEASE LEMME KNOW
> *


Sal disconnected it. He officially has no cell phone. I have been contacting him this way....


----------



## 92STEADYMOBBIN

no shit that little leprechaun is a hard fella to get a hold of :twak:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 9 2009, 09:26 PM~14429896
> *Sal disconnected it.  He officially has no cell phone.  I have been contacting him this way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN :uh:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

SAL DONE UP MY FIRE WALL "WE PRESSED IT DOWN EHY"....  :biggrin: 








MARK ALL TAKEN CARE OF HE WILL BE UP THERE NEXT WEEK TO KNOCK OUT THE "59".....SEND ME THE E-MAIL?????


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 9 2009, 09:26 PM~14429896
> *Sal disconnected it.  He officially has no cell phone.  I have been contacting him this way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :h5:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 10 2009, 06:22 PM~14438415
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN :uh:
> *


It is better that way. He is trying to make himself more avaliable to work versus BS on the phone. Sal and I are in the process of working together to try and change things up a bit. Right now he is in a transition period, so give him a minute.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jul 10 2009, 08:25 PM~14439338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAL DONE UP MY FIRE WALL "WE PRESSED IT DOWN EHY"....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARK ALL TAKEN CARE OF HE WILL BE UP THERE NEXT WEEK TO KNOCK OUT THE "59".....SEND ME THE E-MAIL?????
> *


Adrian molded the firewall and 24 hours later...Sal put's it down! 
I might have to do some shit like that on the 59'!


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 10 2009, 08:35 PM~14439421
> *Adrian molded the firewall and 24 hours later...Sal put's it down!
> I might have to do some shit like that on the 59'!
> *


 :thumbsup: YOU PUTTIN AC IN THE 59?? MY NEXT CAR IM THINKIN OF PUTTIN AC :yes:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jul 10 2009, 08:39 PM~14439450
> *:thumbsup: YOU PUTTIN AC IN THE 59?? MY NEXT CAR IM THINKIN OF PUTTIN AC :yes:
> *


Naw..I got a package in the mail from "Hernan-Clause" yesterday. I got something else to put in that shit.


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 10 2009, 08:49 PM~14439547
> *Naw..I got a package in the mail from "Hernan-Clause" yesterday.  I got something else to put in that shit.
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 10 2009, 07:49 PM~14439547
> *Naw..I got a package in the mail from "Hernan-Clause" yesterday.  I got something else to put in that shit.
> *


 :0 is it going to fit in the engine compartment???








:biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

:around:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 13 2009, 09:16 PM~14464571
> *:around:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 13 2009, 10:28 PM~14465424
> *:loco:
> *


SAY WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 14 2009, 02:13 PM~14471593
> *SAY WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 10 2009, 10:49 PM~14439547
> *"Hernan-Clause"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2009, 04:31 PM~14473296
> *:roflmao:
> *


UHHH SHITTTT here we go.... :0


----------



## Maximus1959

Sal arrives tomorrow, so I thought I better send out the reminder signal!!!


----------



## Maximus1959

Backup plan...
Hey...whatever works right!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 15 2009, 01:14 AM~14478509
> *Backup plan...
> Hey...whatever works right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahahahahhaaaa, i swear i was just going to say you need one with a U2........ and then i scrolled down! LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:|


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 14 2009, 11:01 PM~14478376
> *Sal arrives tomorrow, so I thought I better send out the reminder signal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your car is turning out fuckn nice I'm glad he's completing your car. Maybe he will return and finish cars he has started in San Diego.


----------



## bam_bam

TTT GOOD WORK MAN.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Jul 17 2009, 07:05 PM~14508051
> *Your car is turning out fuckn nice I'm glad he's completing your car. Maybe he will return and finish cars he has started in San Diego.
> *


 :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 17 2009, 09:55 PM~14508903
> *:0
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## scooby1925

Whats up sal hows everything up there hit me up when you get back got stuff lined up for you .


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

did SAL PAINT "THE OMEN"


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 18 2009, 06:45 PM~14513884
> *did SAL PAINT "THE OMEN"
> *


I think your talking about Jamie from Eastern Wa? Sal did not paint it, but I think Jamie painted his own car? I know Alfonzo from Outstanding CC in Pasadena helped do all the mods, but he didn't paint it either. I wonder if that car is getting re-done? I have not seen it in awhile.


----------



## JasonJ

My authentic Sal Manzano masterpiece:




























Someones attempt to copy it:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 19 2009, 09:20 AM~14516714
> *My authentic Sal Manzano masterpiece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someones attempt to copy it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT A BAD COPY AT ALL! MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP SAL OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 19 2009, 09:20 AM~14516714
> *My authentic Sal Manzano masterpiece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someones attempt to copy it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a good copy job, but they should have used 1.5" wide tape on those Z-Patterns versus 2". I probably would have been fooled.

Jason,
Have you got any interest in picking up where you left off with the 64' convertible yet? Inquiring minds want to know????


----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 19 2009, 08:22 AM~14516532
> *I think your talking about Jamie from Eastern Wa?  Sal did not paint it, but I think Jamie painted his own car?  I know Alfonzo from Outstanding CC in Pasadena helped do all the mods, but he didn't paint it either.  I wonder if that car is getting re-done?  I have not seen it in awhile.
> *


WHAT IT DEW BROTHA :wave: :wave: :wave: NICE TO SEE U & SAL YESTERDAY @ THE SHOW.IT WAS FUN TO TALK TO SAL,HE A FUNNY CAT :biggrin: .Y PURO TIJUANA BUEYES!!!!!!!!!HE DIDNT THINK I KNEW SPANISH,HE WAS LIKE "HABLAS ESPANOL BUEY?!?!?!?!?" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: N E WAYS TELL THAT DUDE I B KEEPIN IN CONTACT W/HIM & UR CAR IS COMMIN OUT SIKKER THAT SHIT :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: 



OH,& 'THE OMEN' WAS DONE IN TOPPENISH BY JAIME  .THE OWNER OF IT ALSO NAMED 'JAIME',LIVES HERE N THE SAME TOWN THAT I DO


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 20 2009, 11:58 AM~14524696
> *
> Jason,
> Have you got any interest in picking up where you left off with the 64' convertible yet?  Inquiring minds want to know????
> *


All i need is a good cut & buff to get motivated on it again. I think the paint is cured now. 

I put my top rack back together last weekend though...


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 19 2009, 05:20 PM~14516714
> *My authentic Sal Manzano masterpiece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someones attempt to copy it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






Im the `someone` who did the paintjob, it was painted in 4 days just before the openings-party of our new paintshop. There was no time to get the right hok-products so we used what we had left from other jobs.

It aint about trying to copy, its about keeping the z-patterns alive that Sal made famous, they go along with the period when euro`s were popular. His paintjobs are one of the things that got me into lowridin and im pretty sure he could appriciate it.


----------



## Maximus1959

Glad to see you are keeping them alive. I say you should fly Sal out to Holland to paint some cars, and have him keep them alive. He can even show you how to do them...but it looks like you are figuring it out. Looks good!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 21 2009, 12:27 PM~14537635
> *Im the `someone` who did the paintjob, it was painted in 4 days just before the openings-party of our new paintshop. There was no time to get the right hok-products so we used what we had left from other jobs.
> 
> It aint about trying to copy, its about keeping the z-patterns alive that Sal made famous, they go along with the period when euro`s were popular. His paintjobs are one of the things that got me into lowridin and im pretty sure he could appriciate it.
> *


Dude you are something else i tell ya. You PM me telling me that you saw my post and that you are disappointed in me for not asking you about it before i made my comments... man, go fuck yourself. YOU should be the one asking ME dumbass! And then you have the balls to send me another PM thats says "Whats your problem"??? I dont really have a problem, i think its kinda funny actually. I guess its just a difference in culture that you dont think its a big deal, but that shit just wouldnt fly over here. Try dippin down the shaw in a car painted like Santana.


----------



## Joost....

If i realy tried to copy your shit we would have used a silverbase instead of a goldbase, besides, why in the hell would i have to ask you for anything, youre not the one who did the paintjob


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 21 2009, 02:41 PM~14539242
> *If i realy tried to copy your shit we would have used a silverbase instead of a goldbase, besides, why in the hell would i have to ask you for anything, youre not the one who did the paintjob
> *


I would think with all of those star struck, sight seeing, LRM celebrity tours you took to LA someone would have taught you a little something about how you should respect certain boundaries in the lowriding culture... there are just some things you dont do, and copying someone elses shit is high up on the list. Lowriding is all about being original and expressing yourself and your ideas through your car. Me and Sal sat and planned that paintjob for many hours, i even made him redo the hood and trunk after they were all taped and ready to go... but the end result is what we came up with in our heads and how our ideas and collaboration got applied to that classic Chevrolet steel. So i guess i have to say thanks for being a fan and reppin' to the fullest for me over there!


----------



## Joost....

Straight up copying aint right, thats true. But thats not what was done here, if i would have wanted to just copy this i would have gone for bigger flakes, a silverbase and curved z-patterns. Whats origional about lowridin these days? All colorcombo`s, scheme`s, designs etc are just about done by now, stuff is being done over and over cause the majority of lowriders are about traditions, not about being innovative. An impala, with z-patterns and a wrapped frame that has all been done too, should all people who have a red/orange car finished before yours blast you now? Its all about the love for a certain style of paintjobs in the end


----------



## youcantfademe

NO SHIT , IT AINT THE FIRST 64 WITH Z PATTERNS ,NOR WILL IT BE THE LAST , SOME ONES DRINKING TOO MUCH HATERADE.....


----------



## JasonJ

You said you threw this together with extra materials you had just laying around... you just happened to have those colors i guess.  And you said you would have went with bigger flakes if you were trying to copy... but i have miniflake, but it was done right... by someone who knows how to shoot flake.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 21 2009, 04:30 PM~14540545
> *NO SHIT , IT AINT THE FIRST 64 WITH Z PATTERNS ,NOR WILL IT BE THE LAST , SOME ONES DRINKING TOO MUCH HATERADE.....
> *


Coming from someone who hasnt ever had shit.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 21 2009, 02:32 PM~14540584
> *Coming from someone who hasnt ever had shit.
> *


SPEAK OF WHAT YOU KNOW...... :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 21 2009, 04:33 PM~14540592
> *SPEAK OF WHAT YOU KNOW......  :uh:
> *


Im looking at your sig, what am i missing?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 21 2009, 02:34 PM~14540606
> *Im looking at your sig, what am i missing?
> *


EVERYTHING IVE ALLREADY SOLD IN YEARS PAST.....  GO FINISH YOUR SHIT AND QUIT WORRING ABOUT WHAT I HAVE OR HAVE HAD..... :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 21 2009, 04:36 PM~14540624
> *EVERYTHING IVE ALLREADY SOLD IN YEARS PAST.....   GO FINISH YOUR SHIT AND QUIT WORRING ABOUT WHAT I HAVE OR HAVE HAD..... :uh:
> *


Riiiiiiight.


----------



## Maximus1959

It would have been better if you would have practiced it on a scrap hood for fun and then painted the car your own style. At the end of the day I don't think doing it is a gold base versus silver base is going to differenciate the two apart. Most people have no idea of how to layout a paintjob of that caliber anyway. The reaity is...you admired his work and did your best to copy it. Let's just be honest here. I think it is cool that you are trying to re-create a true latino style paintjob that you would generally only see in the South West. Now try creating your own style and incorporate the South West into it. I am sure you can put out a bad ass paintjob. You obviously know what your doing and have great talent.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 21 2009, 02:31 PM~14540566
> *You said you threw this together with extra materials you had just laying around... you just happened to have those colors i guess.    And you said you would have went with bigger flakes if you were trying to copy... but i have miniflake, but it was done right... by someone who knows how to shoot flake.
> *


Mini flake, large flake, big fucking cock flake...whatever. Most people have no clue about the flake size. People just look at the overall paint sceme and say to themselves "Sal must of painted that car".

People seem to think that every water-drop patterned out car was painted by LEVI. Water drop patterns have been done long ago, but the reality is he is known for bringing back the style in recent years and now lots of people are trying to emulate off it. Nothing wrong with it, but I think you understand how people generally think when they see something.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 21 2009, 02:30 PM~14540545
> *NO SHIT , IT AINT THE FIRST 64 WITH Z PATTERNS ,NOR WILL IT BE THE LAST , SOME ONES DRINKING TOO MUCH HATERADE.....
> *


Z-patterns are known to be the tradmark of Benny Flores, who mentored Sal and passed on the style. It's not really hating; I think Jason is just trying to say he needs to get his own style verus duplicating someone elses work. Not to mention it happens to be nearly identical to Jasons car. Take that paintjob off that Honda and place it on a 64' and park it side by side with Jasons 64' and most people would think both cars were painted by the same person. Some may be able to differenciate, but let's be honest here.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

WOW ALL THE DRAMA. LMFAO. 

IT'S TO BAD THAT SOME OF US ADMIRER'S OF SAL'S WORK WILL NEVER GET TO HAVE IT.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 21 2009, 02:57 PM~14540832
> *Z-patterns are known to be the tradmark of Benny Flores, who mentored Sal and passed on the style.  It's not really hating; I think Jason is just trying to say he needs to get his own style verus duplicating someone elses work.  Not to mention it happens to be nearly identical to Jasons car.  Take that paintjob off that Honda and place it on a 64' and park it side by side with Jasons 64' and most people would think both cars were painted by the same person.  Some may be able to differenciate, but let's be honest here.
> *


WITH ALL DUE RESPECT TO SAL, I THINK HE STOP DOING Z PATTERN'S AWHILE BACK HIS NEW SHIT IS NOTHING LIKE HIS OLD...............SO I SAY IT'S FAIR GAME........


----------



## FiveNine619

:0 any new pics mark ...


----------



## scooby1925

Whats up sal are you still in seattle,if you are I hope everything is cool ,give me a call when you get back just talked to pablito.Later,SCOOBY1925.


----------



## RUFFCUTT

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 21 2009, 04:03 PM~14541526
> *:0 any new pics mark ...
> *


I have not taken any out of fear I will post them. At this point I have posted enough and I want to wait until the car comes out.

PS- Sal said he is going to kick the shit out of you when he sees you. What the hell did you do to him. He has been pissed off at you since he got here-lol


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@Jul 21 2009, 05:07 PM~14542149
> *Whats up sal are you still in seattle,if you are I hope everything is cool ,give me a call when you get back just talked to pablito.Later,SCOOBY1925.
> *


He will be back this coming Monday afternoon. He will be back in September after his Ireland trip. I got some more cars for him.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 22 2009, 04:12 AM~14546866
> *I have not taken any out of fear I will post them.  At this point I have posted enough and I want to wait until the car comes out.
> 
> PS- Sal said he is going to kick the shit out of you when he sees you.  What the hell did you do to him.  He has been pissed off at you since he got here-lol
> *


Probably afraid some fool might copy it, lol. :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I see J's point.......I'd be pissed off as well.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 22 2009, 01:12 AM~14546866
> *I have not taken any out of fear I will post them.  At this point I have posted enough and I want to wait until the car comes out.
> 
> PS- Sal said he is going to kick the shit out of you when he sees you.  What the hell did you do to him.  He has been pissed off at you since he got here-lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
is he still mad cuz i got him in the stone-cold stunner..and i tap his ass out.. :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 22 2009, 10:17 AM~14549066
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> is he still mad cuz i got him in the stone-cold stunner..and i tap his ass out.. :0
> *


I will ask him in a bit. He said he wants to box you, and is going to take it back to the old school.-LOL


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 22 2009, 12:17 PM~14549066
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> is he still mad cuz i got him in the stone-cold stunner..and i tap his ass out.. :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 22 2009, 08:19 AM~14547250
> *I see J's point.......I'd be pissed off as well.
> *


X2


----------



## mario2times

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 22 2009, 09:17 AM~14549066
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> is he still mad cuz i got him in the stone-cold stunner..and i tap his ass out.. :0
> *


DAMN I WAS THEIR IT WAS SCARY!!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by mario2times_@Jul 22 2009, 04:34 PM~14552363
> *DAMN I WAS THEIR IT WAS SCARY!!!!!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


IT WAS LIKE SEEING A SUMO FIGHT!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 22 2009, 03:15 AM~14546869
> *He will be back this coming Monday afternoon.  He will be back in September after his Ireland trip.  I got some more cars for him.
> *


CAN YOU TELL SAL TO HURRY THE FUCK UP I NEED HIM TO FINISH MY SHIT!!!!!!!PINCHI MARRANO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

GLAD I DIDNT TRUST SAL ENOUGH TO STRIP DOWN MY CAR AND GET IT READY FOR HIM!!!! SUMMER IS HALF WAY GONE AND NOT EVEN A PHONE CALL!!!!


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 24 2009, 02:51 PM~14572834
> *GLAD I DIDNT TRUST SAL ENOUGH TO STRIP DOWN MY CAR AND GET IT READY FOR HIM!!!! SUMMER IS HALF WAY GONE AND NOT EVEN A PHONE CALL!!!!
> *


uhhhh shit NY has spoken! :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 24 2009, 03:02 PM~14572948
> *uhhhh shit NY has spoken! :biggrin:
> *


lol what's up ese?


----------



## Maximus1959

UFC 101

Fernando "MAPACHE"










VS

Salvador "THE MAGIC" Manzano










LIVE ONLY ON PAY PER VIEW!!!

Fernando looks to use the stone-cold-stunner to tap Sal out; however Sal plans to hit Fernando with the Irish punch.

Signed Sal Manzano


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

Ray,
Sal gets in on Alaska Airlines flight #4692 at 2:05pm. Thanks again for taking care of him. Ray and Adrian always looking out...good people and true friends.


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 26 2009, 11:44 PM~14590678
> *Ray,
> Sal gets in on Alaska Airlines flight #4692 at 2:05pm.  Thanks again for taking care of him.  Ray and Adrian always looking out...good people and true friends.
> *


  :h5:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA




----------



## STEVE_0_509

looking good looking goood


----------



## JasonJ

Damn you Mark! Should have hit me up sooner.... oh well, November isnt too far off. I was about to say maybe i could get Sal out here in November too, that would have been cool as hell... but i think Nov & Dec are blacked out on the vacation calendar at work because thats our busy season. Ill have to check into it.


----------



## Hernan

Que pasa???


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 30 2009, 06:47 AM~14625233
> *Damn you Mark! Should have hit me up sooner.... oh well, November isnt too far off. I was about to say maybe i could get Sal out here in November too, that would have been cool as hell... but i think Nov & Dec are blacked out on the vacation calendar at work because thats our busy season. Ill have to check into it.
> *


Sorry I called you on my third day in town of four. Had I have know that Memphis and Mississippi were so close, I would have hit you up and made plans in advance. Sal left Monday to Mexcico, and I went the other direction to Memphis on business. I will be out there for 2-3 weeks in November for business, so I will definately make plans with you in advance. Maybe I can help modivate you to finish your convertible, since nothing else will-LOL

You got my new number, so hit me up!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

<span style=\'color:blue\'>UFC 101

Fernando "MAPACHE"

<img src=\'http://i31.tinypic.com/119ndjp.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

VS

Salvador "THE MAGIC" Manzano

<img src=\'http://i30.tinypic.com/awdts5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

LIVE ONLY ON PAY PER VIEW!!!

Fernando looks to use the stone-cold-stunner to tap Sal out; however Sal plans to hit Fernando with the Irish punch.

Signed Sal Manzano</span>

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA




----------



## Pueblo Viejo




----------



## Hernan

:ugh: :around:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 6 2009, 10:36 AM~14693206
> *:ugh:  :around:
> *



<--- UR BOY


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

:roflmao:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

:roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

:scrutinize:


----------



## mario2times

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin:


----------



## da bomb

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2009, 01:10 PM~12935109
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice keep it 80s style!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by da bomb_@Aug 21 2009, 06:45 PM~14843037
> *Nice keep it 80s style!
> *


Try 1995...Z-patterns were a thing in the 90's. We got some NEW shit thou!


----------



## pits n lowriders

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2009, 12:10 PM~12935109
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crystal blue still looks good one of the best cars to come out of national city


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SWITCH HITTA




----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Aug 22 2009, 10:03 AM~14847164
> *crystal blue still looks good one of the best cars to come out of national city
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 19 2009, 10:20 AM~14516714
> *My authentic Sal Manzano masterpiece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someones attempt to copy it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i would be flattered if i were u.... :dunno:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

BAD ASS 4 BTW...JASON...


----------



## 70rider

COMMING SOON :biggrin: 


















:0


----------



## FiveNine619

get it done fred! :0


----------



## 155/80/13

whats the progress? coming out sick


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Aug 26 2009, 12:21 PM~14887675
> *COMMING SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


I think I might have to implement a color change?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 27 2009, 08:51 PM~14904282
> *I think I might have to implement a color change?
> *


lol damn for a second i thought it was ur car :0


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 25 2009, 06:54 PM~14880065
> *:0 i would be flattered if i were u.... :dunno:
> *


I _*FUCKIN*_ agree Manny...... wahhhh get over it! :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Aug 26 2009, 01:21 PM~14887675
> *COMMING SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


A TC?


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 28 2009, 07:01 AM~14907015
> *A TC?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 27 2009, 09:00 PM~14904398
> *lol damn for a second i thought it was ur car :0
> *


Color-wise and the style of graphics, but not even close to the same level. You need to see it in person, rather than a few flicks on layitlow.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 27 2009, 10:51 PM~14904282
> *I think I might have to implement a color change?
> *


Whats up Mark? :h5:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 25 2009, 08:57 PM~14880087
> *BAD ASS 4 BTW...JASON...
> *


How is TP2 coming???


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 28 2009, 12:35 AM~14905549
> *I FUCKIN agree Manny...... wahhhh get over it!  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Shouldnt you be scratching some metal with a rusty nail or something?


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 29 2009, 08:18 AM~14918490
> *Shouldnt you be scratching some metal with a rusty nail or something?
> *


Damnn last time I checked you weren't my boss!!! :0 :roflmao: 

DON'T get mad.... wahhhhhhhh


----------



## RUFFCUTT

Q-VO SAl,QUE PASA VATO :wave: !!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 29 2009, 12:51 PM~14919343
> *Damnn last time I checked you weren't my boss!!! :0  :roflmao:
> 
> DON'T get mad.... wahhhhhhhh
> *


Im not mad... just not sure why you would speak on it??? Seems kinda odd, everytime you see me at a show you come up to me like "hey man what up long time no see" or whatever... but i dont really know you?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 28 2009, 06:50 PM~14915009
> *Whats up Mark?  :h5:
> *


What up Jason. Have you gotten motivated to get on the drop yet?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 28 2009, 06:54 PM~14915034
> *How is TP2 coming???
> *


What is TP2??? I'm trying to remember but I am confused?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 29 2009, 03:03 PM~14920870
> *Im not mad... just not sure why you would speak on it??? Seems kinda odd, everytime you see me at a show you come up to me like "hey man what up long time no see" or whatever... but i dont really know you?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

wow!


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 29 2009, 03:03 PM~14920870
> *Im not mad... just not sure why you would speak on it??? Seems kinda odd, everytime you see me at a show you come up to me like "hey man what up long time no see" or whatever... but i dont really know you?
> *


OUCH...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 29 2009, 04:40 PM~14921448
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I just like to make people smile that's all. HUH BRO!!!! BIG FUCKIN CHEESY SMILE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 29 2009, 06:26 PM~14922073
> *I just like to make people smile that's all. HUH BRO!!!! BIG FUCKIN CHEESY SMILE!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I SMILED LOL


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 29 2009, 02:03 PM~14920870
> *Im not mad... just not sure why you would speak on it??? Seems kinda odd, everytime you see me at a show you come up to me like "hey man what up long time no see" or whatever... but i dont really know you?
> *



Thats when you know you made it, when people know you but you don't know them :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Time to put out the Batman signal...

Sal call me, I got a ticket reserved for you. Bought all new paint to re-paint her today. We should have enough...I bought extra as usual. I already blocked out everything so all you have to do is base coat and spray.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 2 2009, 04:03 PM~14961705
> *Time to put out the Batman signal...
> 
> Sal call me, I got a ticket reserved for you.  Bought all new paint to re-paint her today.  We should have enough...I bought extra as usual.  I already blocked out everything so all you have to do is base coat and spray.
> *


WTF


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 3 2009, 02:20 AM~14967316
> *WTF
> *


I decided to change it up. I got tired of looking at orange so I said fuck it.....as you would say. Sept. 13th it will look totally different.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 3 2009, 12:54 PM~14970662
> *I decided to change it up.  I got tired of looking at orange so I said fuck it.....as you would say.  Sept. 13th it will look totally different.
> *


Damn, candy over it?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 3 2009, 12:51 PM~14971165
> *Damn, candy over it?
> *


You know I'm just Bullshittin! Shit...I love my paint job!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 3 2009, 02:00 PM~14971264
> *You know I'm just Bullshittin!  Shit...I love my paint job!
> *


lol fucker


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959+Sep 2 2009, 05:03 PM~14961705-->
> 
> 
> 
> Time to put out the Batman signal...
> 
> Sal call me, I got a ticket reserved for you.  Bought all new paint to re-paint her today.  We should have enough...I bought extra as usual.  I already blocked out everything so all you have to do is base coat and spray.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 01:54 PM~14970662
> *I decided to change it up.  I got tired of looking at orange so I said fuck it.....as you would say.  Sept. 13th it will look totally different.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maximus1959_@Sep 3 2009, 03:00 PM~14971264
> *You know I'm just Bullshittin!  Shit...I love my paint job!
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

where's SAL...cant find him. :angry: ..i tried GOOGLE still no luck


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 5 2009, 02:14 PM~14989943
> *where's SAL...cant find him. :angry: ..i tried GOOGLE still no luck
> *


He has been painting in SD, but doing the mobile thing. He is around but hard to get in touch with. He should be up in Seattle on Sept. 13th for 2 weeks, so I will ask him to PM you from my account or have him give you a call.


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 29 2009, 07:09 PM~14921257
> *What is TP2???  I'm trying to remember but I am confused?
> *


thugg passion 2


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

sal m.i.a what a surprise lol


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 6 2009, 10:50 AM~14995809
> *sal m.i.a what a surprise lol
> *


He is not MIA, just trying to lay low and do his thing. You just have to know how to get a hold of him.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 5 2009, 09:47 PM~14992982
> *thugg passion 2
> *


You need to ask Manny from Rollerz regarding that. The question too me would be "What's up with Hard2Kill 2?"

Answer- The 59' does not have a name yet. I have a few in mind, but nothing forsure yet...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 6 2009, 08:23 PM~14999446
> *He is not MIA, just trying to lay low and do his thing.  You just have to know how to get a hold of him.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 5 2009, 10:09 PM~14991764
> *He has been painting in SD, but doing the mobile thing.  He is around but hard to get in touch with.  He should be up in Seattle on Sept. 13th for 2 weeks, so I will ask him to PM you from my account or have him give you a call.
> *



We gonna get more pics then? My veins are throbbing with anticipation dude. Your crack is super powerfull and I need more!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 6 2009, 10:39 PM~15000709
> *You need to ask Manny from Rollerz regarding that.  The question too me would be "What's up with Hard2Kill 2?"
> 
> Answer-  The 59' does not have a name yet.  I have a few in mind, but nothing forsure yet...
> *


"moment of ___________"


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 6 2009, 08:23 PM~14999446
> *He is not MIA, just trying to lay low and do his thing.  You just have to know how to get a hold of him.
> *


Like the SAL SIGNAL righttttt....... :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 7 2009, 07:17 AM~15002190
> *:uh:
> *


It's OTAY Angel..... :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Sep 7 2009, 11:16 AM~15003666
> *It's OTAY Angel..... :biggrin:
> *


lol what's up homeboy? hope all is good with u and the fam.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Sep 7 2009, 10:25 AM~15003241
> *"moment of ___________"
> *


Here are a few ideas///

Here I fixed it..."Moment of Surrender"


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Sep 7 2009, 11:15 AM~15003654
> *Like the SAL SIGNAL righttttt.......  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah...

I changed the signal to this......

*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Sep 7 2009, 07:42 AM~15002314
> *We gonna get more pics then? My veins are throbbing with anticipation dude. Your crack is super powerfull and I need more!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry dude, but you will have to wait until 2011. My crack supply has run out!


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 3 2009, 03:00 PM~14971264
> *You know I'm just Bullshittin!  Shit...I love my paint job!
> *


 :0 :angry: :cheesy: :biggrin: Glad to see you where just BS'n


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 28 2009, 07:54 PM~14915034
> *How is TP2 coming???
> *


TAKIN LONGER THAN I IMAGINED...first time i'm building a 61 vert  ..it aint as easy as 63 or 64... :angry: ...i work for the government and we get fucked left and right with this furlough with the fucked up California budget....SO MONEY AINT TOO GOOD....i'm glad i got this fleetwood to play with for now...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 6 2009, 11:39 PM~15000709
> *You need to ask Manny from Rollerz regarding that.  The question too me would be "What's up with Hard2Kill 2?"
> 
> Answer-  The 59' <span style='color:red'>ROLLERZ FIVE NINE   *


----------



## FiveNine619

:scrutinize:


----------



## granpa

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 8 2009, 01:11 AM~15011800
> *ROLLERZ FIVE NINE
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 6 2009, 10:39 PM~15000709
> *
> 
> Answer-  The 59' does not have a name yet.  I have a few in mind, but nothing forsure yet...
> *


 PINK TACO


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Sep 8 2009, 05:48 PM~15018597
> *PINK TACO
> *


Here I fixed it...

PINK TACO EATER


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 8 2009, 03:09 AM~15011794
> *TAKIN LONGER THAN I IMAGINED...first time i'm building a 61 vert   ..it aint as easy as 63 or 64...
> *


Yea, cant buy every part out of a catalog like you can for a 63/4.... but if you dont use reproduction stuff they can still be a bitch, lol... i just replaced all of the reproduction trim on my hardtop with OG stuff that had to go to the trim repair shop, then get redone, etc.... But when you add the additional cost of ragtop parts on there, they get expensive quick! 

You know what they say.... If the top goes down, the price goes up!
(But that also applies when its time to sell too). :biggrin: 

But you know it will be worth it in the end though... at least that what i keep telling myself!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 9 2009, 10:05 AM~15026263
> *Yea, cant buy every part out of a catalog like you can for a 63/4.... but if you dont use reproduction stuff they can still be a bitch, lol... i just replaced all of the reproduction trim on my hardtop with OG stuff that had to go to the trim repair shop, then get redone, etc.... But when you add the additional cost of ragtop parts on there, they get expensive quick!
> 
> You know what they say.... If the top goes down, the price goes up!
> (But that also applies when its time to sell too).  :biggrin:
> 
> But you know it will be worth it in the end though... at least that what i keep telling myself!
> *


Try building a 59'! All you can buy is clips and a few misc. peices, which are easy to get off a parts car. All the tuff stuff costs bread, then you have to re-do it all to make it look right.


----------



## Maximus1959

Ray post pic's of your coche please! Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 9 2009, 06:51 PM~15031520
> *Ray post pic's of your coche please!  Inquiring minds want to know.
> *


X2


----------



## Maximus1959

Someone post their girl naked or something. Fuck this topic needs some life. Making me want to post some shit!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 9 2009, 11:01 PM~15035230
> *Someone post their girl naked or something.  Fuck this topic needs some life.  Making me want to post some shit!
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 9 2009, 11:11 PM~15035294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank god somdody posted something worth looking at-LOL


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 9 2009, 11:13 PM~15035303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE LEGS CAN KILL A MAN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Sep 10 2009, 12:24 PM~15038290
> *THOSE LEGS CAN KILL A MAN :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea, shes a bad bitch.













For Hernan...


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 10 2009, 06:52 PM~15043779
> *Hell yea, shes a bad bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Hernan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 10 2009, 06:52 PM~15043779
> *Hell yea, shes a bad bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Hernan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: WHAT THE FUCK! Are you starting with your crying again..... wahhhhhh :roflmao: OUCH my feelings are so hurt...... :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Sep 10 2009, 10:23 PM~15046789
> *:uh: WHAT THE FUCK! Are you starting with your crying again..... wahhhhhh  :roflmao:  OUCH my feelings are so hurt...... :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 10 2009, 10:50 PM~15047136
> *:0
> *


x2 oh by the way tell sal i said “fuck u” lol


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 11 2009, 06:56 AM~15048630
> *x2    oh by the way tell sal i said “fuck u” lol
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 27 2009, 08:51 PM~14904282
> *I think I might have to implement a color change?
> *


Oh you thought you were the only person on planet earth with a orange car :uh:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 11 2009, 12:24 PM~15051696
> *Oh you thought you were the only person on planet earth with a orange car  :uh:
> *


I posted that as a joke, considering I got multiple phone calls, PMs, and text messages asking me what I thought about the Lincolns patterns and color scheme looking just like the roof of my car. My response to them, and on layitlow has been that they have simulatities, but they are actually very different and would have to see either car in person versus a few pic's on the internet.

I also have said I don't give a shit, and that is Sals newest style of patterns he is doing. Look at Adrians 62' Impala on the hood and roof, look at my car, look at the Lincoln, and I can tell you that I have pic's of a Caddy in SD that was just painted last week, which has the same style. Ultimately they are all different in their own way, so back to lowriding.


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Sep 11 2009, 12:23 AM~15046789
> *:uh: WHAT THE FUCK! Are you starting with your crying again..... wahhhhhh  :roflmao:  OUCH my feelings are so hurt...... :roflmao:
> *


It was a joke fucker! :uh:


----------



## FiveNine619

:uh:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 9 2009, 11:05 AM~15026263
> *Yea, cant buy every part out of a catalog like you can for a 63/4.... but if you dont use reproduction stuff they can still be a bitch, lol... i just replaced all of the reproduction trim on my hardtop with OG stuff that had to go to the trim repair shop, then get redone, etc.... But when you add the additional cost of ragtop parts on there, they get expensive quick!
> 
> You know what they say.... If the top goes down, the price goes up!
> (But that also applies when its time to sell too).  :biggrin:
> 
> But you know it will be worth it in the end though... Yea, cant buy every part out of a catalog like you can for a 63/4.... but if you dont use reproduction stuff they can still be a bitch, lol... i just replaced all of the reproduction trim on my hardtop with OG stuff that had to go to the trim repair shop, then get redone, etc.... But when you add the additional cost of ragtop parts on there, they get expensive quick!
> 
> You know what they say.... If the top goes down, the price goes up!
> (But that also applies when its time to sell too).  :biggrin:
> 
> But you know it will be worth it in the end though... at least that what i keep telling myself!
> *


true....I'VE been lookin at some parts cars online...unlike fours and trays, u can buy skins..


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> SOMETIMES WE HAVE TO LIE TO OURSELVES to keep MOTIVATED  but i dont know how long i can LIE TO HER (wifey), and tell her the reason why our savings account is missing a thousand every other month
> true..
> :yes: hno:


----------



## Y-TEE

ANYONE HEARD FROM SAL???


----------



## scooby1925




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Sep 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15083937
> *ANYONE HEARD FROM SAL???
> *


I think he is with those girls that Scooby posted.


----------



## FiveNine619

ttt


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

right back at you↑ese


----------



## Maximus1959

Sal,
Have a safe flight up on Sunday and I will see you later in the afternoon. Ray, thanks for the help with Sal. The Caddy turned out really nice!


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 19 2009, 11:12 AM~15126636
> *Sal,
> Have a safe flight up on Sunday and I will see you later in the afternoon.  Ray, thanks for the help with Sal.  The Caddy turned out really nice!
> *


WHEN SAL GETS THERE TELL HIM IM LOOKING FOR HIM....


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Sep 20 2009, 06:05 PM~15135225
> *WHEN SAL GETS THERE TELL HIM IM LOOKING FOR HIM....
> *


PM Sent


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 11 2009, 02:36 PM~15053211
> *I posted that as a joke, considering I got multiple phone calls, PMs, and text messages asking me what I thought about the Lincolns patterns and color scheme looking just like the roof of my car.  My response to them, and on layitlow has been that they have simulatities, but they are actually very different and would have to see either car in person versus a few pic's on the internet.
> 
> I also have said I don't give a shit, and that is Sals newest style of patterns he is doing.  Look at Adrians 62' Impala on the hood and roof, look at my car, look at the Lincoln, and I can tell you that I have pic's of a Caddy in SD that was just painted last week, which has the same style.  Ultimately they are all different in their own way, so back to lowriding.
> *



I see I hear you


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 19 2009, 11:12 AM~15126636
> *Sal,
> Have a safe flight up on Sunday and I will see you later in the afternoon.  Ray, thanks for the help with Sal.  The Caddy turned out really nice!
> *


At least your getting your car done man adn it does look good as fuck. He left me for the dead


----------



## FiveNine619

Come on Fred.... Keep ur head up dog...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

hay sal whats up? u should call me. i mean if ur master allows it!! lol


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 21 2009, 03:05 PM~15144067
> *hay sal whats up? u should call me. i mean if ur master allows it!! lol
> *


wow


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 21 2009, 09:19 AM~15140447
> *
> I see I hear you
> *


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 21 2009, 09:21 AM~15140462
> *At least your getting your car done man adn it does look good as fuck. He left me for the dead
> *


I thought he finished your car long ago? What else is left and I will run it by him?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 21 2009, 04:05 PM~15144067
> *hay sal whats up? u should call me. i mean if ur master allows it!! lol
> *


I used the JEDI MIND TRICK to get him to paint my car.


----------



## sdlowrider87

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@Sep 15 2009, 07:42 PM~15092599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

Q-VO PINCHE SAL...PEGALE MACHINE COMPA NO TE RAJES... PURO TIJUAS...
QUE DIGAN LO QUE DIGAN.. QUE TE VALGA VERGA..  :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jul 10 2009, 08:25 PM~14439338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAL DONE UP MY FIRE WALL "WE PRESSED IT DOWN EHY"....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARK ALL TAKEN CARE OF HE WILL BE UP THERE NEXT WEEK TO KNOCK OUT THE "59".....SEND ME THE E-MAIL?????
> *


  :biggrin: GT


----------



## orangekist

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 21 2009, 06:24 PM~15145565
> *I thought he finished your car long ago?  What else is left and I will run it by him?
> *


No he left me without the door jams done and he was suppose to paint some wood pieces for me and my wheel wells. I jusy want some money back if you could tlak to him for me please. I'm going to have someone else finsih it.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 23 2009, 10:23 AM~15163453
> *No he left me without the door jams done and he was suppose to paint some wood pieces for me and my wheel wells. I jusy want some money back if you could tlak to him for me please. I'm going to have someone else finsih it.
> *


I will tell him later today when I see him.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

BIG SAL IS BACK AND FUCKING PEOPLE AGAIN WHAT A SURPRISE!!!!! LOL


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Sep 23 2009, 10:23 AM~15163453
> *No he left me without the door jams done and he was suppose to paint some wood pieces for me and my wheel wells. I jusy want some money back if you could tlak to him for me please. I'm going to have someone else finsih it.
> *


I spoke with Sal and he told me to tell you that he ran out of time, and he is sorry that he did not get it done. He will refund you your $100 deposit when he returns from Seattle.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 23 2009, 09:57 PM~15169560
> *I spoke with Sal and he told me to tell you that he ran out of time, and he is sorry that he did not get it done.  He will refund you your $100 deposit when he returns from Seattle.
> *


hmmm...sounds like ure the only way to get to SAL :biggrin: ...anyways, tell him i got a suite ready for him at the Stratosphere, October 9,10, and 11 for the SUPER SHOW!...
























































if he promise to paint my car before everybody else :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 24 2009, 05:16 AM~15171810
> *hmmm...sounds like ure the only way to get to SAL  :biggrin: ...anyways, tell him i got a suite ready for him at the Stratosphere, October 9,10, and 11 for the SUPER SHOW!...
> if he promise to paint my car before everybody else :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Manny! I have got alot of PMs from people trying to go through me to get at him, but all I can do is forward them on too him. Sal tried to call you at the end of July. He is telling me as I type that he tried again about a 1.5 weeks ago. I will keep busting his chops to make sure he calls you. He told me to tell you that he wants to do work for you. Just stay on him and he will get it done.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

sal come out and play. ur master will not always be around to talk for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Sep 22 2009, 11:46 AM~15153098
> *Q-VO PINCHE SAL...PEGALE MACHINE COMPA NO TE RAJES... PURO TIJUAS...
> QUE DIGAN LO QUE DIGAN.. QUE TE VALGA VERGA..   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

SEISDOSINTHE619 CAN PAINT CANDY'S NOW...GET AT HIM!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

Artists are tough to deal with,painters as well, guess you have both in one with him. Sal does some really good paint work, wish there was someone here local that good, a guy here had a grand prix redone by him a few years back, he had a little trouble ,but was worth it,it came out real nice.


----------



## FiveNine619

pinche sal...getherdone guey!!!


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Sep 24 2009, 11:39 AM~15174657
> *SEISDOSINTHE619 CAN PAINT CANDY'S NOW...GET AT HIM!!!!!!!
> *


Q-VO PUEBLO VIEJO...MAS O MENOS


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 24 2009, 10:10 AM~15173862
> *sal come out and play. ur master will not always be around to talk for you!!!!!!!!
> *


I'm not Sal's Master, so you can stop with that shit! I don't choose to speak for him, but when you get a PM box full of messages and a few random phone calls from people trying to track him down; what am I supposed too do? I'm just trying to help out the people who reach out too me.


----------



## dubfrnic

Hey Maximus can u tell Sal to call Corey from New Image he had a motorcycle for us before he left i need to know whats up with it!!! Thanx in advance :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by dubfrnic_@Sep 24 2009, 08:19 PM~15179702
> *Hey Maximus can u tell Sal to call Corey from New Image he had a motorcycle for us before he left i need to know whats up with it!!!  Thanx in advance :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 24 2009, 06:06 PM~15178179
> *I'm not Sal's Master, so you can stop with that shit!  I don't choose to speak for him, but when you get a PM box full of messages and a few random phone calls from people trying to track him down; what am I supposed too do?  I'm just trying to help out the people who reach out too me.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 25 2009, 06:24 AM~15182515
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 24 2009, 10:08 AM~15173199
> *What up Manny!  I have got alot of PMs from people trying to go through me to get at him, but all I can do is forward them on too him.  Sal tried to call you at the end of July.  He is telling me as I type that he tried again about a 1.5 weeks ago.  I will keep busting his chops to make sure he calls you.  He told me to tell you that he wants to do work for you.  Just stay on him and he will get it done.
> *


thanks....i think amma kidnap his ass....send some boysand look for him....


hmmmm...how about AMBER ALERT


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 25 2009, 02:45 PM~15185854
> *thanks....i think amma kidnap his ass....send some boysand look for him....
> hmmmm...how about AMBER ALERT
> *


HE PROABLY OWES THE AMBER ALERT MONEY!!!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Sep 25 2009, 07:29 PM~15188508
> *HE PROABLY OWES THE AMBER ALERT MONEY!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


preach brother!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Sep 25 2009, 06:29 PM~15188508
> *HE PROABLY OWES THE AMBER ALERT MONEY!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


    :uh:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 26 2009, 11:36 AM~15192715
> *      :uh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Sep 25 2009, 11:50 AM~15184943
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

:scrutinize:


----------



## mario2times

:cheesy:


----------



## GROUPEC

HIT ME UP SAL NEED SOME OLD SCHOOL FLAVOR ON MY 68


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

whats up? sal whats new?


----------



## JasonJ

Ive got $71 in my pocket, im ready to go.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 1 2009, 11:52 AM~15240054
> *Ive got $71 in my pocket, im ready to go.
> *


Did Hernan quote you $71 for some engraving?


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 2 2009, 12:09 AM~15246403
> *Did Hernan quote you $71 for some engraving?
> *


 :0 wtf...HERNAN ON SALE NOW? :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 1 2009, 11:09 PM~15246403
> *Did Hernan quote you $71 for some engraving?
> *


SHIT yeah right mother trucker!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 1 2009, 11:53 PM~15246636
> *:0 wtf...HERNAN ON SALE NOW? :biggrin:
> *


HELL NO!!!! :biggrin: 

I'll C U in Vegas bro!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 1 2009, 11:55 PM~15246647
> *SHIT yeah right mother trucker!!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 2 2009, 12:57 AM~15246654
> *HELL NO!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll C U in Vegas bro!
> *


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

PS- LRM should induct him into the Hall of Fame. He arguably has had his hands on more championship compeating vehicles than anyone.

Raw Deal
Wrapped With Envy
Crystal Blue Persuassion
Legendary Accuracy
All Wrapped Up
Rollin Malo
Hard2Kill
Beyond Your Imagination
Straight Clown'n
To name a few....

When you think of painters in SD...you think of Sal. He has been holding it down for SD since the 80's with Bennie Flores. Arguably the best metal flake painter in the history of lowriding. He revolutionized the resin flake paint job and has been an innovator when it comes to lowriding. He contributed to the movement heavily in the 90's and 2000's. I don't know of anyone who traveled from state to state painting lowriders like he did. Seattle, New York, Indy, Ohio, Maimi, Mississippi, California, to name a few states. If you lived outside of California and wanted a Southern California style paint job......you called Sal. Even today after nearly 30 years, Sal has helped set the standard. Give him his props and vote him in to the Hall of Fame!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959+Oct 2 2009, 01:09 AM~15246403-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did Hernan quote you $71 for some engraving?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw man... Sal knows where we spend the $71 at. Oh wait, its $72, i forgot the $1 tip for the little dude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 04:09 AM~15246739
> *Rather than getting on here and bagging on Sal for whatever reason; I thought I would try and be positive.  It's like this....Sal came 3000 miles away on 4 seperate trips to take a restoration project to a show car in 10 weeks.  I want to thank him for everything he has done for me.  Sal NEVER complained about a thing, always gave more than what I asked, and went out of his way to exceed my expectations.  In the future I hope people understand that Sal is an artist.  He is ONE person and NOT a body shop.  I know many of you get pissed off at him because you want work done NOW.  What you have to understand is that Sal is not in his 20's anymore and it is alot of work.  If it was easy then everyone would be doing it.  I am grateful for his help and humbled that he would come all the way up here.  I look forward to completing my 59' and once again representing his work at a high level in 2011.  Thanks for all the help KABRON!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> He is the Bono of auto paint!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maximus1959_@Oct 2 2009, 06:14 AM~15246861
> *PS- LRM should induct him into the Hall of Fame.  He arguably has had his hands on more championship compeating vehicles than anyone.
> 
> Raw Deal
> Wrapped With Envy
> Crystal Blue Persuassion
> Legendary Accuracy
> All Wrapped Up
> Rollin Malo
> Hard2Kill
> Beyond Your Imagination
> Straight Clown'n
> To name a few....
> 
> When you think of painters in SD...you think of Sal.  He has been holding it down for SD since the 80's with Bennie Flores.  Arguably the best metal flake painter in the history of lowriding.  He revolutionized the resin flake paint job and has been an innovator when it comes to lowriding.  He contributed to the movement heavily in the 90's and 2000's.  I don't know of anyone who traveled from state to state painting lowriders like he did. Seattle, New York, Indy, Ohio, Maimi, Mississippi, California, to name a few states.  If you lived outside of California and wanted a Southern California style paint job......you called Sal.  Even today after nearly 30 years, Sal has helped set the standard.  Give him his props and vote him in to the Hall of Fame!
> *


Man, you aint lyin.... i was in KY when he painted my car though, and he made 2 trips on that..... so since you put Mississippi in your list he is now obligated by law to come.... let me know when. We can drive 10 minutes and be in Memphis and "King of Flake" can check out Graceland where the "King of Rock-N-Roll" lived... then he can add TN to his list of states visited too. :h5:


----------



## FiveNine619

sal i am still going to choke u out fool!!!!i dont give a fuck if ur a hall of famer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959+Oct 2 2009, 02:09 AM~15246739-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than getting on here and bagging on Sal for whatever reason; I thought I would try and be positive.  It's like this....Sal came 3000 miles away on 4 seperate trips to take a restoration project to a show car in 10 weeks.  I want to thank him for everything he has done for me.  Sal NEVER complained about a thing, always gave more than what I asked, and went out of his way to exceed my expectations.  In the future I hope people understand that Sal is an artist.  He is ONE person and NOT a body shop.  I know many of you get pissed off at him because you want work done NOW.  What you have to understand is that Sal is not in his 20's anymore and it is alot of work.  If it was easy then everyone would be doing it.  I am grateful for his help and humbled that he would come all the way up here.  I look forward to completing my 59' and once again representing his work at a high level in 2011.  Thanks for all the help KABRON!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maximus1959_@Oct 2 2009, 04:14 AM~15246861
> *PS- LRM should induct him into the Hall of Fame.  He arguably has had his hands on more championship compeating vehicles than anyone.
> 
> Raw Deal
> Wrapped With Envy
> Crystal Blue Persuassion
> Legendary Accuracy
> All Wrapped Up
> Rollin Malo
> Hard2Kill
> Beyond Your Imagination
> Straight Clown'n
> To name a few....
> 
> When you think of painters in SD...you think of Sal.  He has been holding it down for SD since the 80's with Bennie Flores.  Arguably the best metal flake painter in the history of lowriding.  He revolutionized the resin flake paint job and has been an innovator when it comes to lowriding.  He contributed to the movement heavily in the 90's and 2000's.  I don't know of anyone who traveled from state to state painting lowriders like he did. Seattle, New York, Indy, Ohio, Maimi, Mississippi, California, to name a few states.  If you lived outside of California and wanted a Southern California style paint job......you called Sal.  Even today after nearly 30 years, Sal has helped set the standard.  Give him his props and vote him in to the Hall of Fame!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 2 2009, 04:14 AM~15246861
> *PS- LRM should induct him into the Hall of Fame.  He arguably has had his hands on more championship compeating vehicles than anyone.
> 
> Raw Deal
> Wrapped With Envy
> Crystal Blue Persuassion
> Legendary Accuracy
> All Wrapped Up
> Rollin Malo
> Hard2Kill
> Beyond Your Imagination
> Straight Clown'n
> To name a few....
> 
> When you think of painters in SD...you think of Sal.  He has been holding it down for SD since the 80's with Bennie Flores.  Arguably the best metal flake painter in the history of lowriding.  He revolutionized the resin flake paint job and has been an innovator when it comes to lowriding.  He contributed to the movement heavily in the 90's and 2000's.  I don't know of anyone who traveled from state to state painting lowriders like he did. Seattle, New York, Indy, Ohio, Maimi, Mississippi, California, to name a few states.  If you lived outside of California and wanted a Southern California style paint job......you called Sal.  Even today after nearly 30 years, Sal has helped set the standard.  Give him his props and vote him in to the Hall of Fame!
> *


that's a nice list you put together the problem is this list of people he has fucked over is way bigger!!!!!! your right sal is a great painter but he is an even better fuck up!!!!! and it is very sad but very true that in the years to come that is what he will be most known for. as for the going back 4 time's and not complaining, i hope you understand that he did not complain>>>>>>>> to you!!! but either way sal has done wrong by me and many other's and he will get his one day!!! so fuck sal for all of his lies and empty promises...... and oh yeah tell sal that ANGEL FROM BROOKLYN SAID FUCK YOU!!!!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 2 2009, 02:09 AM~15246739
> *Rather than getting on here and bagging on Sal for whatever reason; I thought I would try and be positive.  It's like this....Sal came 3000 miles away on 4 seperate trips to take a restoration project to a show car in 10 weeks.  I want to thank him for everything he has done for me.  Sal NEVER complained about a thing, always gave more than what I asked, and went out of his way to exceed my expectations.  In the future I hope people understand that Sal is an artist.  He is ONE person and NOT a body shop.  I know many of you get pissed off at him because you want work done NOW.  What you have to understand is that Sal is not in his 20's anymore and it is alot of work.  If it was easy then everyone would be doing it.  I am grateful for his help and humbled that he would come all the way up here.  I look forward to completing my 59' and once again representing his work at a high level in 2011.  Thanks for all the help KABRON!
> *


IT'S ONLY "ALOT OF WORK" IF THE CAR ISNT DONE FOR HIM LIKE IT SHOULD BE!!! EG..... BODY WORK NOT DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME SO HE HAS TO REDO IT. IM SURE YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 2 2009, 02:09 AM~15246739
> *Rather than getting on here and bagging on Sal for whatever reason; I thought I would try and be positive.  It's like this....Sal came 3000 miles away on 4 seperate trips to take a restoration project to a show car in 10 weeks.  I want to thank him for everything he has done for me.  Sal NEVER complained about a thing, always gave more than what I asked, and went out of his way to exceed my expectations.  In the future I hope people understand that Sal is an artist.  He is ONE person and NOT a body shop.  I know many of you get pissed off at him because you want work done NOW.  What you have to understand is that Sal is not in his 20's anymore and it is alot of work.  If it was easy then everyone would be doing it.  I am grateful for his help and humbled that he would come all the way up here.  I look forward to completing my 59' and once again representing his work at a high level in 2011.  Thanks for all the help KABRON!
> *


It's "Cabron with a "C" mi amigo blanco(my white friend). :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 2 2009, 06:06 PM~15252742
> *It's "Cabron with a "C" mi amigo blanco(my white friend).  :biggrin:
> *


Where is my shirt mi amigo?


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 2 2009, 07:10 PM~15253351
> *Where is my shirt mi amigo?
> *


 It will b sent out next week.... :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 2 2009, 08:01 PM~15253801
> *It will b sent out next week....  :biggrin:
> *


Gracias mi amigo! Maybe I will make an emergency trip to Vegas after all? I gotta save for more engraving-lol


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 2 2009, 02:09 AM~15246739
> *Rather than getting on here and bagging on Sal for whatever reason; I thought I would try and be positive.  It's like this....Sal came 3000 miles away on 4 seperate trips to take a restoration project to a show car in 10 weeks.  I want to thank him for everything he has done for me.  Sal NEVER complained about a thing, always gave more than what I asked, and went out of his way to exceed my expectations.  In the future I hope people understand that Sal is an artist.  He is ONE person and NOT a body shop.  I know many of you get pissed off at him because you want work done NOW.  What you have to understand is that Sal is not in his 20's anymore and it is alot of work.  If it was easy then everyone would be doing it.  I am grateful for his help and humbled that he would come all the way up here.  I look forward to completing my 59' and once again representing his work at a high level in 2011.  Thanks for all the help KABRON!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 2 2009, 04:14 AM~15246861
> *PS- LRM should induct him into the Hall of Fame.  He arguably has had his hands on more championship compeating vehicles than anyone.
> 
> Raw Deal
> Wrapped With Envy
> Crystal Blue Persuassion
> Legendary Accuracy
> All Wrapped Up
> Rollin Malo
> Hard2Kill
> Beyond Your Imagination
> Straight Clown'n
> Moment Of Surrender
> Bullets To Blue Skys
> El Yaqui
> 
> When you think of painters in SD...you think of Sal.  He has been holding it down for SD since the 80's with Bennie Flores.  Arguably the best metal flake painter in the history of lowriding.  He revolutionized the resin flake paint job and has been an innovator when it comes to lowriding.  He contributed to the movement heavily in the 90's and 2000's.  I don't know of anyone who traveled from state to state painting lowriders like he did. Seattle, New York, Indy, Ohio, Maimi, Mississippi, California, to name a few states.  If you lived outside of California and wanted a Southern California style paint job......you called Sal.  Even today after nearly 30 years, Sal has helped set the standard.  Give him his props and vote him in to the Hall of Fame!
> *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 2 2009, 09:39 AM~15247953
> *sal i am still going to choke u out fool!!!!i dont give a fuck if ur a hall of famer!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 2 2009, 02:09 AM~15246739
> *Rather than getting on here and bagging on Sal for whatever reason; I thought I would try and be positive.  It's like this....Sal came 3000 miles away on 4 seperate trips to take a restoration project to a show car in 10 weeks.  I want to thank him for everything he has done for me.  Sal NEVER complained about a thing, always gave more than what I asked, and went out of his way to exceed my expectations.  In the future I hope people understand that Sal is an artist.  He is ONE person and NOT a body shop.  I know many of you get pissed off at him because you want work done NOW.  What you have to understand is that Sal is not in his 20's anymore and it is alot of work.  If it was easy then everyone would be doing it.   I am grateful for his help and humbled that he would come all the way up here.  I look forward to completing my 59' and once again representing his work at a high level in 2011.  Thanks for all the help KABRON!
> *




Maximus ,,, I feel these words all to well.... I encounter this issue on a weekly basis ... People want things for an extreme deal & when you grant them that - It comes with a price to pay ... I rely on others around me to do some things here & there & when they cant come thru or they come thru on a late term - I cant help it & i have to do something else & finish it before I can get to thier stuff........ THATS HOW THE COOKIE CRUMBLES.....


If someone wants to pay me $20K to get a car done by a particular date & show up with it all cash in my face - Well,, Im gonna try my best to get it done ..... But ,,, If they want to pay $2k & only have $500 here , $200 there , $100 per week payment plan --- HOW THE FUCK AM I GONNA FEED MY FACE & WIPE MY ASS AFTER I SHIT ??????????


Im a rookie in this game & Sal's work is something that I truely respect & I would be honored & humbled to meet him & be his Masking tape Bitch for a weekend......... 

:0 :biggrin: 


I know what its like to be on this side of the fence & trying to create works of art for others & Take my losses ..... Im an artist - Not a fucking production shop




Tell Sal That I enjoy his creations & Im looking forward to seeing his work in preson / if not actually meeting him............. Take it easy , BOB_T


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 5 2009, 03:25 AM~15269617
> *Maximus ,,, I feel these words all to well.... I encounter this issue on a weekly basis ... People want things for an extreme deal & when you grant them that - It comes with a price to pay ... I rely on others around me to do some things here & there & when they cant come thru or they come thru on a late term - I cant help it & i have to do something else & finish it before I can get to thier stuff........ THATS HOW THE COOKIE CRUMBLES.....
> If someone wants to pay me $20K to get a car done by a particular date & show up with it all cash in my face - Well,, Im gonna try my best to get it done ..... But ,,, If they want to pay $2k & only have $500 here , $200 there , $100 per week payment plan --- HOW THE FUCK AM I GONNA FEED MY FACE & WIPE MY ASS AFTER I SHIT ??????????
> Im a rookie in this game & Sal's work is something that I truely respect & I would be honored & humbled to meet him & be his Masking tape Bitch for a weekend.........
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> I know what its like to be on this side of the fence & trying to create works of art for others & Take my losses ..... Im an artist - Not a fucking production shop
> Tell Sal That I enjoy his creations & Im looking forward to seeing his work in preson / if not actually meeting him............. Take it easy , BOB_T
> *


PM SENT


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 5 2009, 03:25 AM~15269617
> *Maximus ,,, I feel these words all to well.... I encounter this issue on a weekly basis ... People want things for an extreme deal & when you grant them that - It comes with a price to pay ... I rely on others around me to do some things here & there & when they cant come thru or they come thru on a late term - I cant help it & i have to do something else & finish it before I can get to thier stuff........ THATS HOW THE COOKIE CRUMBLES.....
> If someone wants to pay me $20K to get a car done by a particular date & show up with it all cash in my face - Well,, Im gonna try my best to get it done ..... But ,,, If they want to pay $2k & only have $500 here , $200 there , $100 per week payment plan --- HOW THE FUCK AM I GONNA FEED MY FACE & WIPE MY ASS AFTER I SHIT ??????????
> Im a rookie in this game & Sal's work is something that I truely respect & I would be honored & humbled to meet him & be his Masking tape Bitch for a weekend.........
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> I know what its like to be on this side of the fence & trying to create works of art for others & Take my losses ..... Im an artist - Not a fucking production shop
> Tell Sal That I enjoy his creations & Im looking forward to seeing his work in preson / if not actually meeting him............. Take it easy , BOB_T
> *


----------



## drasticbean

*I WANT TO SAY A BIG WHATS UP TO ONE OF THE BEST CUSTOM PAINTER OUT THERE....
MR SAL MANZANO..... AND GREAT PAINTER AND A GREAT FRIEND....... :worship: :worship: :worship: 


WHATS UP TO SAN DIEGO C.C .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 5 2009, 11:38 AM~15272473
> *PM SENT
> *






No PM received ........ :0


----------



## drasticbean

where is my pm..??. everyone is getting pm's...?????........... :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 8 2009, 03:52 AM~15300504
> *No PM received ........ :0
> *


I thought it may have fucked it up, cus my connection got all slow on me. PM Resent!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 8 2009, 06:00 PM~15306294
> *I thought it may have fucked it up, cus my connection got all slow on me.  PM Resent!
> *


WHERE'S MY PM?? :0


----------



## fleezie84

Sal may need to chime in on this but if I am correct , Wraped with envy was not done by Sal, I cant remember the name I was told that painted that truck but Sal might be who painted the corvette all wraped up, I know the guy that owned the vette wanted to match wraped with envys paint scheme but was not the same painter. I may be wrong and may be losing my mind in my old age but I believe that is what I was told years back. :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Oct 9 2009, 05:24 PM~15314010
> *Sal may need to chime in on this but if I am correct , Wraped with envy was not done by Sal, I cant remember the name I was told that painted that truck but Sal might be who painted the corvette all wraped up, I know the guy that owned the vette wanted to match wraped with envys paint scheme but was not the same painter. I may be wrong and may be losing my mind in my old age but I believe that is what I was told years back. :dunno:
> *


Sal helped on the truck, it was either Big Ed or Benny Flores who did the bulk of the work, i cant remember.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Oct 9 2009, 03:24 PM~15314010
> *Sal may need to chime in on this but if I am correct , Wraped with envy was not done by Sal, I cant remember the name I was told that painted that truck but Sal might be who painted the corvette all wraped up, I know the guy that owned the vette wanted to match wraped with envys paint scheme but was not the same painter. I may be wrong and may be losing my mind in my old age but I believe that is what I was told years back. :dunno:
> *


Bennie Flore's painted it at Innovations. Sal was his bodyman for several years. Sal helped Bennie with the project, but later went on his own to carry on Bennie's style (Resin Flake & Z-Patterns), which sounds like you know all the car's he has done. I'm just saying if your gonna put someone in the Hall of Fame for Craftsmanship, then why not Sal? or Sal and Bennie would be even better! They have been doing Lowriders since the 70's, and helped pave the way IMO.


----------



## Maximus1959

I gotta go try and find a flight to Vegas. No time for layitlow...see ya fellas there!


----------



## fleezie84

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 9 2009, 06:08 PM~15315058
> *Bennie Flore's painted it at Innovations.  Sal was his bodyman for several years.  Sal helped Bennie with the project, but later went on his own to carry on Bennie's style (Resin Flake & Z-Patterns), which sounds like you know all the car's he has done.  I'm just saying if your gonna put someone in the Hall of Fame for Craftsmanship, then why not Sal? or Sal and Bennie would be even better!  They have been doing Lowriders since the 70's, and helped pave the way IMO.
> *


Kool  and I absolutely agree with you


----------



## FiveNine619

:ugh:


----------



## mario2times




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

TO THE TOP


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## SLAMNFX

Gangsta... Kandy and a Harbor freight gun... SAL U STILL DA MAN!


----------



## FiveNine619

uffin:


----------



## BlueBerry

Whats Goin on ???




That aint you calling from a 503 area code is it ???? I miss it everytime or when Im in a jam where i cant talk............. Sorry if it is - Shoot me a text instead / I can read them in silence...... haha


----------



## Deceptik1

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 5 2009, 03:25 AM~15269617
> *If someone wants to pay me $20K to get a car done by a particular date & show up with it all cash in my face - Well,, Im gonna try my best to get it done ..... But ,,, If they want to pay $2k & only have $500 here , $200 there , $100 per week payment plan --- HOW THE FUCK AM I GONNA FEED MY FACE & WIPE MY ASS AFTER I SHIT
> *


I just wanted to comment on this. Sal quoted me $2200 to paint my import. It needed some quarter panel work but all I asked for was stock Ford color paint job with trunk lid, hood, and jambs painted. I had the money up front but this guy asked me for $800 deposit the first week he had my car. 4 Months goes by and this fucker only half assedly sanded my car after hitting him up once per week to get shit done, if that. I didn't even bother the guy until I needed my car back. So my grandma gets cancer and I need my ride back to take her to her weekly appointments. Took my car back cause he obviously wasn't working on it. 

I'm not shitting on his miraculous work he has done for you guys, but I just wanted to say I had the money and I gave him his deposit that he asked for and in return I got screwed. Not only was I bumming rides or borrowing other peoples cars, I was missing out on work and school cause this asshole failed to do one of the simplest forms of painting that I imagine he has done countless times in his 20 years of experience. Oh and in case you were wondering Sal quoted me 2 weeks to shoot my car and I ended up with a sick ass sanding job after 16 weeks of waiting. I never knew about Sal's reputation (good or bad) or his work in the low rider scene when I brought my car to him. The only reason I ended up bringing my car to him was because he worked next door to a friends welding shop.

I've been following this thread and thought to myself oh maybe Sal was going through a rough time and this year would be different. I send my contact info to the original poster to have Sal contact me and don't hear shit from Sal. You guys might see him as a legend, but I see him as a shady ass crook.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

SAL SAL SAL SAL SAL WHAT A WASTE OF TALENT!


----------



## FiveNine619

:|


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: REAL SHIT I SEEN IT WITH MY OWN EYES


> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Oct 29 2009, 10:14 PM~15510915
> *Gangsta... Kandy and a Harbor freight gun... SAL U STILL DA MAN!
> *


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:nicoderm:


----------



## JasonJ

Whats up Sal... did you ever make it to Ireland or what?????????? You know there are only 2 LayItLow rules.... "TOGTFO" and "PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN"!!! 

... and i dont wanna see your tits.


----------



## TheKrush

Come on Mark. stop the BS and post some new pic's


----------



## ebarraga

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Nov 5 2009, 11:16 AM~15571467
> *I just wanted to comment on this.  Sal quoted me $2200 to paint my import. It needed some quarter panel work but all I asked for was stock Ford color paint job with trunk lid, hood, and jambs painted. I had the money up front but this guy asked me for $800 deposit the first week he had my car. 4 Months goes by and this fucker only half assedly sanded my car after hitting him up once per week to get shit done, if that.  I didn't even bother the guy until I needed my car back. So my grandma gets cancer and I need my ride back to take her to her weekly appointments.  Took my car back cause he obviously wasn't working on it.
> 
> I'm not shitting on his miraculous work he has done for you guys, but I just wanted to say I had the money and I gave him his deposit that he asked for and in return I got screwed.  Not only was I bumming rides or borrowing other peoples cars, I was missing out on work and school cause this asshole failed to do one of the simplest forms of painting that I imagine he has done countless times in his 20 years of experience. Oh and in case you were wondering Sal quoted me 2 weeks to shoot my car and I ended up with a sick ass sanding job after 16 weeks of waiting. I never knew about Sal's reputation (good or bad) or his work in the low rider scene when I brought my car to him.  The only reason I ended up bringing my car to him was because he worked next door to a friends welding shop.
> 
> I've been following this thread and thought to myself oh maybe Sal was going through a rough time and this year would be different. I send my contact info to the original poster to have Sal contact me and don't hear shit from Sal. You guys might see him as a legend, but I see him as a shady ass crook.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Oct 25 2009, 02:18 AM~15458938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: damn i didnt know you get that with a sal manzano paint job..


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Nov 5 2009, 12:16 PM~15571467
> *I just wanted to comment on this.  Sal quoted me $2200 to paint my import. It needed some quarter panel work but all I asked for was stock Ford color paint job with trunk lid, hood, and jambs painted. I had the money up front but this guy asked me for $800 deposit the first week he had my car. 4 Months goes by and this fucker only half assedly sanded my car after hitting him up once per week to get shit done, if that.  I didn't even bother the guy until I needed my car back. So my grandma gets cancer and I need my ride back to take her to her weekly appointments.  Took my car back cause he obviously wasn't working on it.
> 
> I'm not shitting on his miraculous work he has done for you guys, but I just wanted to say I had the money and I gave him his deposit that he asked for and in return I got screwed.  Not only was I bumming rides or borrowing other peoples cars, I was missing out on work and school cause this asshole failed to do one of the simplest forms of painting that I imagine he has done countless times in his 20 years of experience. Oh and in case you were wondering Sal quoted me 2 weeks to shoot my car and I ended up with a sick ass sanding job after 16 weeks of waiting. I never knew about Sal's reputation (good or bad) or his work in the low rider scene when I brought my car to him.  The only reason I ended up bringing my car to him was because he worked next door to a friends welding shop.
> 
> I've been following this thread and thought to myself oh maybe Sal was going through a rough time and this year would be different. I send my contact info to the original poster to have Sal contact me and don't hear shit from Sal. You guys might see him as a legend, but I see him as a shady ass crook.
> *


I told him several times to call you, but he probably feels like you tried to take advantage of him? He has a new shop in SD, so I would talk to the locals and show up at his shop and hash things out with him. I am sure he will take care of you as he has offered or taken care of a few other people, who had issues a few years back. You have been posting your story on layitlow for close to 2 years or more. At this point I would try a different approach or charge it to the game.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Nov 8 2009, 10:19 AM~15597733
> *Come on Mark. stop the BS and post some new pic's
> *


Shit! I'm ready to Ebay that fucker. Nothing more than a big ass money pit that has no bottom-Lol


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Nov 5 2009, 02:16 PM~15572802
> *SAL SAL SAL SAL SAL WHAT A WASTE OF TALENT!
> *


Angel,
Last I heard you hashed things out with him and you told him you would call him or contact me when you were ready. If your ready, then call me and I will get in touch with him. You said everything is cool, yet you take shots at him on layitlow? Even today when he talks too me about you, it is all positive and tells me and other's how he considers you a freind (not a customer) and wants to take care of you. All I'm saying is handle it off layitlow, where people jump to conclusions and start speaking on shit they have no idea about. Call me, you have my number.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

SOMEBODY PM ME HIS NUMBER PLEASE


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 10 2009, 07:11 PM~15626383
> *Shit! I'm ready to Ebay that fucker. Nothing more than a big ass money pit that has no bottom-Lol
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Nov 5 2009, 01:16 PM~15571467
> *I just wanted to comment on this.  Sal quoted me $2200 to paint my import. It needed some quarter panel work but all I asked for was stock Ford color paint job with trunk lid, hood, and jambs painted. I had the money up front but this guy asked me for $800 deposit the first week he had my car. 4 Months goes by and this fucker only half assedly sanded my car after hitting him up once per week to get shit done, if that.  I didn't even bother the guy until I needed my car back. So my grandma gets cancer and I need my ride back to take her to her weekly appointments.  Took my car back cause he obviously wasn't working on it.
> 
> *


Damm that sucks, sounds like he way under quoted you.Sal seems to get himself stuck in these kinda jobs over and over. 2200 for an overall with jams in all is a deal. Factory B/C or not, hell its cheaper for me to spray kandy than some factory colors. Shop owner here told me never do an overall with jams for under 8000 and expect to make it profitable.


----------



## GROUPEC

:biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Nov 11 2009, 03:47 PM~15635818
> *Damm that sucks, sounds like he way under quoted you.Sal seems to get himself stuck in these kinda jobs over and over. 2200 for an overall with jams in all is a deal. Factory B/C or not, hell its cheaper for me to spray kandy than some factory colors. Shop owner here told me never do an overall with jams for under 8000 and expect to make it profitable.
> *


 :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress

anymore progress pix Mark? camt wait to see it rollin da streets homie


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 12 2009, 02:28 PM~15646320
> *anymore progress pix Mark? camt wait to see it rollin da streets homie
> *


I'm taking a break unitl January. My son is due Jan 15th, so that takes priority for the moment. Once he arrives I will get back on it.


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 12 2009, 02:40 PM~15646409
> *I'm taking a break unitl January. My son is due Jan 15th, so that takes priority for the moment.  Once he arrives I will get back on it.
> *


right on homie... maybe he'll come a little early and be on Uncle Rob's birthday... :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 13 2009, 10:26 AM~15655037
> *right on homie... maybe he'll come a little early and be on Uncle Rob's birthday... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


Jan. 15th is the due date, but I am hoping for the end of December so I can catch a tax break-Lol


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 13 2009, 11:51 AM~15655774
> *Jan. 15th is the due date, but I am hoping for the end of December so I can catch a tax break-Lol
> *


i hear that Uce.... Congrats by the way since i foregot to say it earlier... Find out if its a boy or a girl yet?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Nov 11 2009, 07:40 PM~15638294
> *:0
> *


ALMOST READY 2 TAKE HIM A NICE LIL PROJECT OF MINES


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 10 2009, 07:32 PM~15626676
> *Angel,
> Last I heard you hashed things out with him and you told him you would call him or contact me when you were ready. If your ready, then call me and I will get in touch with him. You said everything is cool, yet you take shots at him on layitlow? Even today when he talks too me about you, it is all positive and tells me and other's how he considers you a freind (not a customer) and wants to take care of you. All I'm saying is handle it off layitlow, where people jump to conclusions and start speaking on shit they have no idea about. Call me, you have my number.
> *


pm sent


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 12 2009, 01:40 PM~15646409
> *I'm taking a break unitl January. My son is due Jan 15th, so that takes priority for the moment.  Once he arrives I will get back on it.
> *


Congrats man


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 13 2009, 05:25 PM~15658496
> *i hear that Uce.... Congrats by the way since i foregot to say it earlier... Find out if its a boy or a girl yet?
> *


It's a boy...Jackson Aaron Pyle


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Nov 13 2009, 07:27 PM~15659514
> *Congrats man
> *



Thanks bro!


----------



## BlueBerry

Whats goin on ??? I see some negatives in here but,,,, From sitting on this end of the paint spectrum - I know how easy it is to get caught up in jams & when I need people to understand whats going on - They say things are cool & then turn around to talk here & there BS....


I give people deals & try to squeeze then in between other projects & when things become more work that what was forseen & fortold - The laborer needs to make more money or be allowed more time to work on shit without hassles & owner (or his peoples) eventually gets mad & people Gas themselves up...


You want it done overnight - Bring it to West coast customs where they charge 20 times the money & do mediocre work .................



People need to start learning how to follow what a painter says he needs to do the job effeciently & effectively...... 

If i say - Id rather have the body work taken care of before i paint it / They wants to bring their car to a tweaker & have it done for $100.... They then Get mad at me ,,, when I say the body work is garbage & needs to be redone.........

Rather than pay me my price for doing to bodywork ,,, Or have me sub out the work to someone Who I KNOW & TRUST to do the caliber of work that I WANT/NEED it to be in when i paint it .........






** You might be able to buy a Rolls for a $1 but,,, I wouldnt expect it to run like a million bucks.............

If it does - Then You shouldnt expect any other cars you buy in the future to be the same.


----------



## b2bluskyz

well said


----------



## b2bluskyz

Mark im back  Manny sal doesnt have his phone yet but as soon as i get ill contact you


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 13 2009, 05:30 PM~15658551
> *ALMOST READY 2 TAKE HIM A NICE LIL PROJECT OF MINES
> *


YES QUE YES... :biggrin: SI, SI, SI,


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Nov 14 2009, 09:47 AM~15663381
> *Mark im back  Manny sal doesnt have his phone yet but as soon as i get ill contact you
> *


I got his number in Mexico, but I need to get the OK first before I start handing it out to everyone on layitlow. I will call him Sunday...

PS- Happy B-Day Sal!!!!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

HAY SAL HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!


----------



## ebarraga

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 13 2009, 11:40 PM~15661966
> *It's a boy...Jackson Aaron Pyle
> *


Congrats bro. :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Nov 14 2009, 10:47 AM~15663381
> *Mark im back  Manny sal doesnt have his phone yet but as soon as i get ill contact you
> *


thanks...who r u :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 15 2009, 01:14 AM~15668897
> *I got his number in Mexico, but I need to get the OK first before I start handing it out to everyone on layitlow. I will call him Sunday...
> 
> PS- Happy B-Day Sal!!!!
> *


im sure he'll say yes, if u tell him its for me....PM me bRO...thanks...and tell him i dont need a big job...just touch ups


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 13 2009, 12:51 PM~15655774
> *Jan. 15th is the due date, but I am hoping for the end of December so I can catch a tax break-Lol
> *


congratz


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 14 2009, 12:40 AM~15661966
> *It's a boy...Jackson Aaron Pyle
> *


oh shit, gonna have to build hin a stroller and then a bike....


----------



## Deceptik1

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 10 2009, 07:08 PM~15626336
> *I told him several times to call you, but he probably feels like you tried to take advantage of him? He has a new shop in SD, so I would talk to the locals and show up at his shop and hash things out with him. I am sure he will take care of you as he has offered or taken care of a few other people, who had issues a few years back. You have been posting your story on layitlow for close to 2 years or more. At this point I would try a different approach or charge it to the game.
> *


Yeah this happened over 2 years ago. I don't see how I was taking advantage of him, since I showed up as a customer with the money after he gave me a quote I agreed upon no questions asked. You know what really pisses me off is that I took my car back after 3 months and he had the nerve to say "why'd you do that it will only take me 2 more weeks" so I took it back the next day and in good faith waited another month for him to get shit done. Instead, it just sat there for another month in which Sal's phone happened to "disconnect" during that time. There's no point in me wanting to get shit done by him unless he actually wants to shoot a project I have going on.

The guy saying I was under quoted so what if I was? Sal made off with $800 of my money and what did I get in return? Even if he did quote me $8000, I'd still be sitting here talking about my experience with Sal since he never accomplished anything with me. I've chalked it up already but just sharing my experience with this crook. I hit up Maximus1959 once I saw this thread pop up a while back and just now started posting about it.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Nov 18 2009, 10:30 AM~15702671
> *Yeah this happened over 2 years ago. I don't see how I was taking advantage of him, since I showed up as a customer with the money after he gave me a quote I agreed upon no questions asked.  You know what really pisses me off is that I took my car back after 3 months and he had the nerve to say "why'd you do that it will only take me 2 more weeks" so I took it back the next day and in good faith waited another month for him to get shit done.  Instead, it just sat there for another month in which Sal's phone happened to "disconnect" during that time.  There's no point in me wanting to get shit done by him unless he actually wants to shoot a project I have going on.
> 
> The guy saying I was under quoted so what if I was? Sal made off with $800 of my money and what did I get in return?  Even if he did quote me $8000, I'd still be sitting here talking about my experience with Sal since he never accomplished anything with me.  I've chalked it up already but just sharing my experience with this crook.  I hit up Maximus1959 once I saw this thread pop up a while back and just now started posting about it.
> *


Like I said, I ran it by him several months ago. He is aware you are pissed off at him. Show up at his shop in SD and handle it.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

WHEEERE'S SAL....IM BAOUT TO PUT A AMBER ALERT ON HIS ASS ALREADY ...LOL.....SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE ME HIS CONTACT NUMBER, I GOT A RAIDERS JACKET FOR HIM FOR CHRISTMAS


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Nov 14 2009, 09:33 AM~15663325
> *well said
> *


  YOU COULD SAY THE SAME ABOUT THIS CADDY I SEEN ALSO ! ! LOOKEN REAL GOOD BIG DOG, ALL I GOT TO SAY IS DAAAAAMMMMMN . SAL KEEPS PUTTIN IT DOWN OR SHOULD I SAY LAYEN IT DOWN ?


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 20 2009, 05:18 AM~15724401
> *WHEEERE'S SAL....IM BAOUT TO PUT A AMBER ALERT ON HIS ASS ALREADY ...LOL.....SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE ME HIS CONTACT NUMBER, I GOT A RAIDERS JACKET FOR HIM FOR CHRISTMAS
> *


Mexico Number PM Sent. I always come thru..


----------



## 206ness

Quit acting like a sales rep and start posting new pics :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Nov 21 2009, 01:43 AM~15735849
> *Quit acting like a sales rep and start posting new pics :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think I need to raise my rates, because this is becoming a full time job-Lol


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 21 2009, 01:28 AM~15735731
> *Mexico Number PM Sent.  I always come thru..
> *


I HAVENT GOT THAT PM YET WHATS UP?


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Nov 21 2009, 03:30 PM~15739401
> *I HAVENT GOT THAT PM YET WHATS UP?
> *


me either.... :angry:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Nov 21 2009, 04:30 PM~15739401
> *I HAVENT GOT THAT PM YET WHATS UP?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 21 2009, 05:14 PM~15739604
> *me either.... :angry:
> *


You never asked me. I assumed if anybody can track down Sal, it's Mapache! After all you did hook me back up with him almost 2 years ago. Call me Fernie..


----------



## ebarraga

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 21 2009, 09:50 PM~15741921
> *You never asked me.  I assumed if anybody can track down Sal, it's Mapache!  After all you did hook me back up with him almost 2 years ago.  Call me Fernie..
> *


 Hows ur car coming along


----------



## mustangsalli

Your wait time was a FEW MONTHS................that's nothing compared to his standard time of 2-3 years in conjunction to the thousands up front from the past riders in SD I know.

He is an "old school" artist that works at his own pace, time and price(as the majority of custom painters do-ie. my Uncle is a well known pinstriper in So. Cal with 40 years experience and it takes him months to do something for me(family) as well........they are all total perfectionists).

As the previous person posted...................your best bet is to go to his shop, hang out with him for awhile and get back on his waiting list if you are THAT determined to get the work done(I have been to his shop and seen this "lowriding ritual" actually take place).........and then plan on getting it back at his earliest convience AT BEST !!!!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## b2bluskyz

manny its Ray almost done with my caddy call me


----------



## icebox

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Nov 14 2009, 07:30 AM~15662547
> *Whats goin on ??? I see some negatives in here but,,,, From sitting on this end of the paint spectrum - I know how easy it is to get caught up in jams & when I need people to understand whats going on - They say things are cool & then turn around to talk here & there BS....
> I give people deals & try to squeeze then in between other projects & when things become more work that what was forseen & fortold - The laborer needs to make more money or be allowed more time to work on shit without hassles & owner (or his peoples) eventually gets mad & people Gas themselves up...
> You want it done overnight - Bring it to West coast customs where they charge 20 times the money & do mediocre work .................
> People need to start learning how to follow what a painter says he needs to do the job effeciently & effectively......
> 
> If i say - Id rather have the body work taken care of before i paint it / They wants to bring their car to a tweaker & have it done for $100.... They then Get mad at me ,,, when I say the body work is garbage & needs to be redone.........
> 
> Rather than pay me my price for doing to bodywork ,,, Or have me sub out the work to someone Who I KNOW & TRUST to do the caliber of work that I WANT/NEED it to be in when i paint it .........
> ** You might be able to buy a Rolls for a $1 but,,, I wouldnt expect it to run like a million bucks.............
> 
> If it does - Then You shouldnt expect any other cars you buy in the future to be the same.
> *




as a painter my self there is somthing ive never under stood about people (customers) who want to be cheap or say whats the cheapest you can paint me up for , WHY do you want to be cheap on the main thing that every one sees the most?
remember thes words never go together when you want a quality paintjob...

how fast

how cheap

good job

you cant get a good job fast or cheap. get it through your head!!!


----------



## fleezie84

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Nov 22 2009, 03:48 PM~15746114
> *as a painter my self  there is somthing ive never under stood about people (customers) who want to  be cheap or say whats the cheapest you can paint me up for , WHY do you want to be cheap on the main thing that every  one sees the most?
> remember thes words never go together when you want a quality paintjob...
> 
> how fast
> 
> how cheap
> 
> good job
> 
> you cant  get a good job  fast or cheap. get it through your head!!!
> *


AMEN TO THAT !!!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by ebarraga_@Nov 21 2009, 11:02 PM~15742015
> *Hows ur car coming along
> *


Taking a break, due to having a son in January. I will get back on it at the first of the year.


----------



## drasticbean

*hey sal.......* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Nov 22 2009, 01:34 PM~15744968
> *manny its Ray almost done with my caddy call me
> *


 :0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 22 2009, 11:29 PM~15749920
> *hey sal....... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


UR AVATAR IS TOO VIOLENT :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

...for those who had been waiting long for Sal to do work for them...

"PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE"


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 23 2009, 12:02 AM~15750758
> *...for those who had been waiting long for Sal to do work for them...
> 
> "PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE"
> *



I dont give a fuck what poeple say. Put his ass in the hall of fame! Nobody can argue with the FACT that he has has close to as many sweestakes contenders as anyone!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 23 2009, 05:25 AM~15751455
> *I dont give a fuck what poeple say.  Put his ass in the hall of fame! Nobody can argue with the FACT that he has has close to as many sweestakes contenders as anyone!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FiveNine619

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 21 2009, 09:50 PM~15741921
> *You never asked me.  I assumed if anybody can track down Sal, it's Mapache!  After all you did hook me back up with him almost 2 years ago.  Call me Fernie..
> *


 :0
pm ur number dog... :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 23 2009, 03:02 PM~15756416
> *:0  :0
> :0
> pm ur number dog... :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 23 2009, 04:25 AM~15751455
> *I dont give a fuck what poeple say.  Put his ass in the hall of fame! Nobody can argue with the FACT that he has has close to as many sweestakes contenders as anyone!
> *



WHATS A "SWEESTAKE"? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Nov 24 2009, 06:18 AM~15764506
> *WHATS A "SWEESTAKE"? LOL :biggrin:
> *


I had a few beers in me when I typed it-Lol 
Notice all the other errors and duplicated words=Lol
:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

I think Angel wants to taste your sweetsteak. :dunno:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 25 2009, 06:51 AM~15776048
> *I think Angel wants to taste your sweetsteak.  :dunno:
> *


< :twak: :ugh: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Nov 21 2009, 11:48 PM~15742339
> *Your wait time was a FEW MONTHS................that's nothing compared to his standard time of 2-3 years in conjunction to the thousands up front from the past riders in SD I know.
> 
> He is an "old school" artist that works at his own pace, time and price(as the majority of custom painters do-ie. my Uncle is a well known pinstriper in So. Cal with 40 years experience and it takes him months to do something for me(family) as well........they are all total perfectionists).
> 
> As the previous person posted...................your best bet is to go to his shop, hang out with him for awhile and get back on his waiting list if you are THAT determined to get the work done(I have been to his shop and seen this "lowriding ritual" actually take place).........and then plan on getting it back at his earliest convience AT BEST !!!!!
> 
> 
> * That or pay the man twice the Amount so when he does finish it - He has something to feed the family off of ........
> 
> 
> These cats out here Ask & Wonder why They cant have the same visually impacting paintjob as the guy before them ..... Well,,, that guy paid me $6000 & you Paid me $1500 / Put it together
> 
> 
> I have only encountered a couple of people that i have done work for that have Paid Extra & wouldnt let me walk away without taking the extra amount ---- Just because they appreciate the work that going into things..... That feels really good & it will never be forgotten ...
> 
> 
> MUSTANG SALLI
> *




Did you ever do the article in that magazine for the Ladies puttin in work & building lowriders ????


----------



## BlueBerry

All these motherfuckers out here bitching & crying really do make me want to just sew it up / keep my work to me & my family & say fuck everyone else..............



But,, I get a kick out of those who appreciate what i've done for them..... Thats what keeps me in that zone i guess......


----------



## JasonJ

The Washington - Mississippi Connection baybee!!!  

SAL MANZANO MAFIA!

Finally got to meet the homie Maximus59 after 9 years.... pics in front of the car at my house last night.... WHATS UP SAL??? :0


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 6 2009, 10:46 PM~15893827
> *The Washington - Mississippi Connection baybee!!!
> 
> Finally got to meet the homie Maximus59 after 9 years.... pics in front of the car at my house last night.... WHATS UP SAL???  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 6 2009, 11:46 PM~15893827
> *The Washington - Mississippi Connection baybee!!!
> 
> SAL MANZANO MAFIA!
> 
> Finally got to meet the homie Maximus59 after 9 years.... pics in front of the car at my house last night.... WHATS UP SAL???  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam what a drive..... :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 7 2009, 05:44 PM~15903441
> *dam what a drive..... :0
> *


I flew (4 1/2 hours) out there for work training for 2 weeks. Still here, but will be back in Seattle this friday. I wanted to thank Jason for picking my ass up at the hotel and showing me around Memphis. I got a chance to eat at Corkey's BBQ and check out his rides! Hopefully I can get around and meet some of the other guy's on here over the next few years. I have San Diego and New York on my radar soon!


----------



## zfelix

that 4 is clean as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 7 2009, 09:11 PM~15906572
> *that 4 is clean as fuck :thumbsup:
> *


Wait until you see it buffed out and together. Old School lowriding to the fullest! The mother fucker is no joke!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 6 2009, 08:46 PM~15893827
> *The Washington - Mississippi Connection baybee!!!
> 
> SAL MANZANO MAFIA!
> 
> Finally got to meet the homie Maximus59 after 9 years.... pics in front of the car at my house last night.... WHATS UP SAL???  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can someone put some googlie eyes on maximus so we can have a LRM throwback moment :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 8 2009, 01:50 AM~15909037
> *can someone put some googlie eyes on maximus so we can have a LRM throwback moment  :biggrin:
> *


Damnnnn, i remember that shit, lol... i was like WTF??? :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2009, 11:50 PM~15909037
> *can someone put some googlie eyes on maximus so we can have a LRM throwback moment  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 206ness

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2009, 11:50 PM~15909037
> *can someone put some googlie eyes on maximus so we can have a LRM throwback moment  :biggrin:
> *


I thought I was the only one that still fucks with him bout that :around: 
Oh well he still rolled a pimped out Honda :nono:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2009, 11:50 PM~15909037
> *can someone put some googlie eyes on maximus so we can have a LRM throwback moment  :biggrin:
> *


I can't comment on that or I would. I am sure you can put two and two together.
$$$$


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 8 2009, 09:53 PM~15920786
> *I can't comment on that or I would.  I am sure you can put two and two together.
> $$$$
> *



no need to comment just post the pic :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 6 2009, 09:46 PM~15893827
> *The Washington - Mississippi Connection baybee!!!
> 
> SAL MANZANO MAFIA!
> 
> Finally got to meet the homie Maximus59 after 9 years.... pics in front of the car at my house last night.... WHATS UP SAL???  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats hella tight, nice pics


----------



## FiveNine619

mr.mia


----------



## Fonzoh

COME ON YALL I KNOW PEOPLE GOT MORE PICS, POST MORE PIC PLEASE. THIS CAT GOTS CARS UNDER HIS BELT WITH TOP NOTCH JOBS. SO PLEASE PLEASE, POST UM!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: HERE YOU GO GUYS, NOT DONE YET BUT HERES A TASTE  :biggrin: 
























THE OWNER MY PRIMO NOEL AND THE MAN HIMSELF  :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: THE HOMIE RAY PUTTIN IN WORK








:biggrin: HEY SAL TUCK YOUR BELLY IN WE DONT WANT NO BELLY PRINTS IN THE GRAFFIX :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: WELL GOT THE OK TO POST THESE :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















THE BIG HOMIE RAY'S RIDE "SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB"


----------



## b2bluskyz

ADAAAAAMMMNMNNNNN A LITTLE SUMNSUMN


----------



## b2bluskyz

SHOUT OUT TO SAL ,FONZ ,NOEL,MARK,JASON J,ADRIAN AND EVERYONE WHOS HELPED ME OUT I APPRECIATE YOU GUYS


----------



## island sunset

DAME THATS THE SHIT SAL THANKS CHE'LU AND MY WIFE TARA ,RAY AND FONZ
EVERY ONE THATS PUSHEN ME TO FINSHING DIS BIG BODY BUT COMING SOON TO A LOWRIDER SHOW NEAR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 20 2009, 06:38 PM~16040420
> *  :biggrin: HERE YOU GO GUYS, NOT DONE YET BUT HERES A TASTE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE OWNER MY PRIMO NOEL AND THE MAN HIMSELF   :biggrin:
> *


CANDY DON'T PLAY WHEN SAL SPRAYS


----------



## JasonJ

Oh snap!!!


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Dec 20 2009, 07:58 PM~16042171
> *CANDY DON'T PLAY WHEN SAL SPRAYS
> *


HAFA ADAI CHELU, THE BIG BODY LOOKS REALLY GOOD, MUCH PROPS, HOPEFULLY ONE DAY WE CAN ALL CRUISE TOGETHER, MUCH LUV FROM THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Dec 20 2009, 08:31 PM~16041805
> *SHOUT OUT TO SAL ,FONZ ,NOEL,MARK,JASON J,ADRIAN AND EVERYONE WHOS HELPED ME OUT I APPRECIATE YOU GUYS
> *


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:biggrin: WELL GOT THE OK TO POST THESE :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















THE BIG HOMIE RAY'S RIDE "SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB"


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:biggrin: HERE YOU GO GUYS, NOT DONE YET BUT HERES A TASTE  :biggrin: 
























THE OWNER MY PRIMO NOEL AND THE MAN HIMSELF  :biggrin:
:0 SAL GETTIN DOWN :thumbsup: BIG BODY...


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 20 2009, 05:42 PM~16040457
> *  :biggrin: THE HOMIE RAY PUTTIN IN WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: HEY SAL TUCK YOUR BELLY IN WE DONT WANT NO BELLY PRINTS IN THE GRAFFIX :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUSSUP RAY, PATTERNS LOOK REALLY GOOD CHELU, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE WHEN IT'S DONE, MUCH PROPS TO YOU CHELU AND SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## b2bluskyz

thanks Johnny just tryin to put out quality rides and quality peeps u know the best of both worlds  big stacks ,big racks ,and cadillacs the west coast way of life


----------



## GROUPEC

:biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 20 2009, 06:42 PM~16040457
> *  :biggrin: THE HOMIE RAY PUTTIN IN WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: HEY SAL TUCK YOUR BELLY IN WE DONT WANT NO BELLY PRINTS IN THE GRAFFIX :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COONAN.357

LOOKING GOOD SAL, MY BRO BLUEBERRY JUST SHOWED ME THE THREAD.


----------



## Maximus1959

Pinche Sal! putting down as usual. Merry Christmas FUCKER!



She needs you to spray some of your graphics on her-Lol


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Dec 21 2009, 08:40 PM~16052448
> *
> *


THANKS CHE'LU


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 23 2009, 08:09 PM~16073018
> *Pinche Sal! putting down as usual.  Merry Christmas FUCKER!
> 
> 
> 
> She needs you to spray some of your graphics on her-Lol
> *


YO QUIRO VULCE (YOU WANT CANDY )CAUSE SAL GOT'S ALOT. GOOD JOB MAXIMUS 59 SALS NASTY ASS WOULD LIKE THIS THAT PINCHE COCHINO WHATS GOOD A.


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 23 2009, 08:09 PM~16073018
> *Pinche Sal! putting down as usual.  Merry Christmas FUCKER!
> 
> 
> 
> She needs you to spray some of your graphics on her-Lol
> *


YO QUIRO VULCE (YOU WANT CANDY )CAUSE SAL GOT'S ALOT. GOOD JOB MAXIMUS 59 SALS NASTY ASS WOULD LIKE THIS THAT PINCHE COCHINO WHATS GOOD A.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

YO SAL WHATS GOOD?? PICK UP YOUR PHONE BRO!!!


----------



## b2bluskyz

have a blessed MERRY XMAS AND A HAPPY AND SAFE NEW YEAR TO ALL MY FELLOW RIDERS ,FAMILY ,FRENZ,and especially to SAL AND FAMILY I APPRECIATE YOU BROTHA FROM THE CARBULLIDO FAMILY,SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB AND THE COASTAL CARTEL


----------



## island sunset

MARRY X-MAS A :cheesy: GOD BLESS YOU AND UR FAMILY .LET U2 PLAY PAPA NOEL AND SPRAY SAN DIEGO WITH WHITE FLAKES


----------



## island sunset

YOU KNOW WHAT SAL I CAN SEE UR FAT ASS WEARING A SANTA SUIT AND A PAINT GUN :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Maximus1959

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obwT3PXQpBQ

Merry X-mas homies! & don't forget to kick your ghetto theme this X-mas!


----------



## b2bluskyz

ttt FELLAS NOW WE"RE ON TO NEW YEARS ....have a safe one


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Dec 21 2009, 08:43 PM~16052466
> *  :biggrin: HERE YOU GO GUYS, NOT DONE YET BUT HERES A TASTE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE OWNER MY PRIMO NOEL AND THE MAN HIMSELF   :biggrin:
> :0 SAL GETTIN DOWN  :thumbsup: BIG BODY...
> *


q=vo sal  the owner looks tooooooo excited caddy looks good


----------



## montemanls

happy new years sal good talking to u today


----------



## payfred

2 Members: payfred, low4ever

:wave:


----------



## island sunset

GET DOWN ON IT. GET DOWN ON IT . CAN'T WAIT FOR THE LOWRIDER IN THE BIG SD BABA BABY


----------



## mario2times




----------



## All Out Customs

Lookin Good


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 30 2009, 07:51 PM~16138435
> *happy new years sal good talking to u today
> *


Heard their might be a Joe & Sal colaboration someday? Nor Cal & So Cal connection. That would be real cool. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 6 2010, 12:29 AM~16200080
> *Heard their might be a Joe & Sal colaboration someday? Nor Cal & So Cal connection.  That would be real cool. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## regalman85

:0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 6 2010, 12:26 PM~16203310
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


What up Adrian. Sorry I missed your call a few days ago. I will call you tommorow.


----------



## Hernan

It was good talking to you on Sunday after a very long time.  
I'm glad Alex from Goodtimes gave you the phone. Now I have your # hope the new year treats you right.! :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:biggrin:


----------



## island sunset

WHATS GOOD SAL HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON WHEN YOU SHOOT THE BLAZER WITH FONZ. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 20 2009, 07:42 PM~16040457
> *  :biggrin: THE HOMIE RAY PUTTIN IN WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: HEY SAL TUCK YOUR BELLY IN WE DONT WANT NO BELLY PRINTS IN THE GRAFFIX :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE...RAY


----------



## b2bluskyz

thanks cuzz you know me just tryin to give alittle motivation


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 20 2009, 07:38 PM~16040420
> *  :biggrin: HERE YOU GO GUYS, NOT DONE YET BUT HERES A TASTE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE OWNER MY PRIMO NOEL AND THE MAN HIMSELF   :biggrin:
> *


much props,sal puttin it down with the islanders out at daygo...hook that dude up with some badass chamorro food chelu's.he's been eating to much kandy..lol.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 6 2010, 12:29 AM~16200080
> *Heard their might be a Joe & Sal colaboration someday? Nor Cal & So Cal connection.  That would be real cool. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its in the works cen cal & so cal hook up


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 10 2010, 12:16 PM~16244634
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: its in the works cen cal & so cal hook up
> *


TIGHT! :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 6 2010, 02:29 AM~16200080
> *Heard their might be a Joe & Sal colaboration someday? Nor Cal & So Cal connection.  That would be real cool. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*maybe... i think i heard something like that....*


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Jan 10 2010, 08:34 AM~16243291
> *thanks cuzz you know me just tryin to give alittle motivation
> *



Thanks Big Bro I needed that motivation from you . :biggrin:


----------



## b2bluskyz

got a little MOTIVATION FOR EVERYONE....all I have to say is STEP YOUR GAME UP!sOME OF YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: TO THE F'N TOP FOR SAL   :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 25 2009, 04:57 PM~12810932
> *I stilll have to look for my SAL MANZANO collections...but in the meantime...i found these pics online...
> RAY? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BUMP,BUMP,BUMP, AND ONE MORE TIME TO THE F'N TOP


----------



## Maximus1959

My son was born X-mas night, so you know what that means. Time to get back on this money pit of a car I got myself into-Lol 

Red Rover Red Rover calling Sal Manzano and Danny D. right over???


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 15 2010, 02:50 AM~16298529
> *My son was born X-mas night, so you know what that means.  Time to get back on this money pit of a car I got myself into-Lol
> 
> Red Rover Red Rover calling Sal Manzano and Danny D. right over???
> *



Congrats on your son Maximus!


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jan 15 2010, 08:06 AM~16299151
> *Congrats on your son Maximus!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jan 15 2010, 08:06 AM~16299151
> *Congrats on your son Maximus!
> *


Gracias!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 15 2010, 02:38 PM~16302321
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: X2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 15 2010, 05:50 AM~16298529
> *My son was born X-mas night, so you know what that means.  Time to get back on this money pit of a car I got myself into-Lol
> 
> Red Rover Red Rover calling Sal Manzano and Danny D. right over???
> *


   :h5:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 15 2010, 07:55 PM~16304942
> *    :h5:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 15 2010, 03:50 AM~16298529
> *My son was born X-mas night, so you know what that means.  Time to get back on this money pit of a car I got myself into-Lol
> 
> Red Rover Red Rover calling Sal Manzano and Danny D. right over???
> *



congrads hope him and momma are healthy....just tell us he got his mommas eye's.....










I had to do it outta love. I suprized you aint been by the shop at all yet.


----------



## island sunset

GOOD MORNING SAL WAKEY WAKEY EGGS AND BAKEY
:biggrin: 












TIME TO GO SHOOT FONZ'S CAR.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 16 2010, 12:34 AM~16307421
> *congrads hope him and momma are healthy....just tell us he got his mommas eye's.....
> I had to do it outta love. I suprized you aint been by the shop at all yet.
> *



Where is the shop you speak of ???????? I will drop by...


----------



## Fonzoh

ALLRIGHT, IM GONNA PUT THIS OUT FOR THE WHOLE WORLD WIDE WEB.


NOT ONLY HAVE I BEEN FOLLOWING SALS THREAD, BUT FOLLOWING HIS WORK SINCE I WAS A KID ONLY WISHING TO BE THAT DRIVER BEHIND ONE OF HIS PAINT JOBS. AND ALL I GOT TO SAY IS FOR ALL YOU CATS BIKERING AND CRYING ABOUT HOW SAL CHARGED YOU THIS AND THAT, AND ALL THIS NEGATIVE SHIT TALKEN YOU DO. SAVE IT FOR THE BIRDS.


TODAY I HAD THE OPERTUNITY TO SPEND SOME TIME WITH HIM IN THE BOOTH. I GOT TO SEE FIRST HAND WHAT IT TAKES TO DO A SAL MANZANO PAINT JOB. AND ILL TELL YOU WHAT NO MATTER HOW MUCH HIS JOBS RUN MOST OF YOU GUYS CAN AGREE THAT THE FINISH PRODUCT WILL BE "PRICELESS" AND NOT TO MENTION WHAT I LEARNED WILL BE CARRIED WITH ME FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE.


----------



## Fonzoh

NOW KEEP IN MIND THERES NO CLEAR YET :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

ALSO REMEMBER, THESE PICS DONT DO NO JUSTICE TO WHAT IT REALLY LOOKS LIKE IN PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

O.G TOP GUN, AND NEXT GEN TOP GUN :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

"HEY RAY, WHERES MY MILK AND CHEESE ?" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin: WANNA THANK MY PRIMOS RAY AND NOEL FOR BRINGING THIS LONG AWAITED EXPERIENCE TOGETHER.


SAL YOU THE MAN THANX BIG DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 17 2010, 12:24 AM~16314588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW KEEP IN MIND THERES NO CLEAR YET :biggrin:
> *


blazer looks good


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 17 2010, 12:34 AM~16314653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.G TOP GUN, AND NEXT GEN TOP GUN :biggrin:
> *


Nice job Sal! From pinche cabron in Seattle! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 16 2010, 11:34 PM~16314653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.G TOP GUN, AND NEXT GEN TOP GUN :biggrin:
> *


GET DOWN FELLAS, MUCH LUV FROM JOHNNYGUAM


----------



## b2bluskyz

expect nothin less than the best from Mr Manzano he's definately gifted and I'm proud to say he truly is family to me keep up the hard work fonz and we'll be ridin soon.Sal definately makes dreams come true for a lot of us ridaz and I speak on what I know.


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 17 2010, 01:34 AM~16314653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.G TOP GUN, AND NEXT GEN TOP GUN :biggrin:
> *


MUCH PROPS TO SAL PUTTIN IT DOWN WITH A CHE'LU.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD MY CHE'LU..


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 17 2010, 12:30 AM~16314622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO REMEMBER, THESE PICS DONT DO NO JUSTICE TO WHAT IT REALLY LOOKS LIKE IN PERSON :biggrin:
> *



SAL) THANKS ALWAYS LIKE BEING IN YOUR PRESENTS WHEN YOU ARE PAINTING
U R READY MADE FAMILY . THAT DOES GOOD CHAMORRO ART WORK :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

:h5:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 17 2010, 12:22 AM~16314570
> *ALLRIGHT, IM GONNA PUT THIS OUT FOR THE WHOLE WORLD WIDE WEB.
> NOT ONLY HAVE I BEEN FOLLOWING SALS THREAD, BUT FOLLOWING HIS WORK SINCE I WAS A KID ONLY WISHING TO BE THAT DRIVER BEHIND ONE OF HIS PAINT JOBS. AND ALL I GOT TO SAY IS FOR ALL YOU CATS BIKERING AND CRYING ABOUT HOW SAL CHARGED YOU THIS AND THAT, AND ALL THIS NEGATIVE SHIT TALKEN YOU DO.  SAVE IT FOR THE BIRDS.
> TODAY I HAD THE OPERTUNITY TO SPEND SOME TIME WITH HIM IN THE BOOTH.  I GOT TO SEE FIRST HAND WHAT IT TAKES TO DO A SAL MANZANO PAINT JOB.  AND ILL TELL YOU WHAT NO MATTER HOW MUCH HIS JOBS RUN MOST OF YOU GUYS CAN AGREE THAT THE FINISH PRODUCT WILL BE "PRICELESS" AND NOT TO MENTION WHAT I LEARNED WILL BE CARRIED WITH ME FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE.
> *


REAL TALK FROM MY HOMEBOY


----------



## GRodriguez

CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN, ALL THE LINES AND COLORS FLOW NICE


----------



## GRodriguez

THE LATTE STONE IS A NICE TOUCH, TRUE ISLANDER uffin:


----------



## GRodriguez

NICE WORK FELLAS. A FONZ YOU AND SAL MAKE A GOOD TEAM BRO. THE 89' LOOKS TIGHT AND THE CRAZY PART IS THAT IT AINT EVEN PIN STRIPED YET


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jan 17 2010, 08:25 AM~16315443
> *SAL) THANKS ALWAYS LIKE BEING IN YOUR PRESENTS WHEN YOU ARE PAINTING
> U R  READY MADE FAMILY . THAT DOES GOOD CHAMORRO ART WORK :biggrin:
> *


THATS IT SALS CHAMORRO NOW, WE STRAIGHT ADOPTED HIS ASS :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 17 2010, 12:24 AM~16314588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW KEEP IN MIND THERES NO CLEAR YET :biggrin:
> *


SHIT..CLEAN LOKO :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

TTT FOR SAL...
http://houseofriderz.com/tpassion.htm









*THE KIDS AND WIFEY SAYIN HELLO SAL!*


----------



## 206ness

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 16 2010, 11:53 PM~16314373
> *Where is the shop you speak of ???????? I will drop by...
> *


Rick and Bobby's spot
--------------------

OG UNLIMITED
2505 s 252nd st
Kent WA 98032
206.824.6low
right off PacHwy just west of FredMeyer


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 17 2010, 10:49 PM~16322515
> *Rick and Bobby's spot
> --------------------
> 
> OG UNLIMITED
> 2505 s 252nd st
> Kent WA 98032
> 206.824.6low
> right off PacHwy just west of FredMeyer
> *


This is a new shop in the Seattle area? Booby Mac and Slick Sheezy?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 17 2010, 10:17 PM~16322865
> *This is a new shop in the Seattle area? Booby Mac and Slick Sheezy?
> *


YUP


----------



## ccoy1

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 10 2009, 03:49 PM~12663752
> *Haha, you guys know im just BULLLLLLLSHITTTTTTTTINNNNNNNNNN!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i just hit Sal up at the right time.... i didnt have ANY issues with him, only that he never came back out to wetsand & buff it as promised, but oh well.... for what Sal charged me, cant complain.
> 
> I just wanna know when he can take me back to Adelita's.  :biggrin:
> *


how much did this whole paintjob go for?


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Jan 11 2010, 11:18 PM~16262866
> *got a little MOTIVATION FOR EVERYONE....all I have to say is STEP YOUR GAME UP!sOME OF YOU KNOW  WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT
> *






You talkin to me ??????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




Someday soon ...... I hope


----------



## BlueBerry

How much Kandy paint (Just the orange) did you go thru for this entire job ??? Just curious





> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 10 2009, 03:49 PM~12663752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 17 2010, 01:22 AM~16314570
> *ALLRIGHT, IM GONNA PUT THIS OUT FOR THE WHOLE WORLD WIDE WEB.
> NOT ONLY HAVE I BEEN FOLLOWING SALS THREAD, BUT FOLLOWING HIS WORK SINCE I WAS A KID ONLY WISHING TO BE THAT DRIVER BEHIND ONE OF HIS PAINT JOBS. AND ALL I GOT TO SAY IS FOR ALL YOU CATS BIKERING AND CRYING ABOUT HOW SAL CHARGED YOU THIS AND THAT, AND ALL THIS NEGATIVE SHIT TALKEN YOU DO.  SAVE IT FOR THE BIRDS.
> TODAY I HAD THE OPERTUNITY TO SPEND SOME TIME WITH HIM IN THE BOOTH.  I GOT TO SEE FIRST HAND WHAT IT TAKES TO DO A SAL MANZANO PAINT JOB.  AND ILL TELL YOU WHAT NO MATTER HOW MUCH HIS JOBS RUN MOST OF YOU GUYS CAN AGREE THAT THE FINISH PRODUCT WILL BE "PRICELESS" AND NOT TO MENTION WHAT I LEARNED WILL BE CARRIED WITH ME FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 17 2010, 09:02 PM~16320206
> *THATS IT SALS CHAMORRO NOW, WE STRAIGHT ADOPTED HIS ASS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ESTA CHAMORRO SI SAL..NANGA'NAMU SA'BULA KANDY PA'TA'CANU NA'DOS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: ESTA CHE'LU.. :biggrin:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 18 2010, 06:23 AM~16324370
> *You talkin to me ??????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Someday soon ...... I hope
> *


nah not you its towards my caddy  BTW you do some beautiful work :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 16 2010, 12:34 AM~16307421
> *congrads hope him and momma are healthy....just tell us he got his mommas eye's.....
> I had to do it outta love. I suprized you aint been by the shop at all yet.
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry Mark couldn't help myself, but like the big dawg says its all outa luv....

shit i haven't even done that yet....


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 18 2010, 01:23 PM~16327385
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  sorry Mark couldn't help myself, but like the big dawg says its all outa luv....
> 
> shit i haven't even done that yet....
> *


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 17 2010, 12:22 AM~16314570
> *ALLRIGHT, IM GONNA PUT THIS OUT FOR THE WHOLE WORLD WIDE WEB.
> NOT ONLY HAVE I BEEN FOLLOWING SALS THREAD, BUT FOLLOWING HIS WORK SINCE I WAS A KID ONLY WISHING TO BE THAT DRIVER BEHIND ONE OF HIS PAINT JOBS. AND ALL I GOT TO SAY IS FOR ALL YOU CATS BIKERING AND CRYING ABOUT HOW SAL CHARGED YOU THIS AND THAT, AND ALL THIS NEGATIVE SHIT TALKEN YOU DO.  SAVE IT FOR THE BIRDS.
> TODAY I HAD THE OPERTUNITY TO SPEND SOME TIME WITH HIM IN THE BOOTH.  I GOT TO SEE FIRST HAND WHAT IT TAKES TO DO A SAL MANZANO PAINT JOB.  AND ILL TELL YOU WHAT NO MATTER HOW MUCH HIS JOBS RUN MOST OF YOU GUYS CAN AGREE THAT THE FINISH PRODUCT WILL BE "PRICELESS" AND NOT TO MENTION WHAT I LEARNED WILL BE CARRIED WITH ME FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE.
> *





YEAH SO SHUT UP OR PAY UP FOOL'Z 
THATS COMING FROM THE ROOTS READY MADE FAMILY


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

HEY RAY...SORRY WASNT ABLE TO CALL U...ILL CALL U TODAY...BEEN SO BUSY BRO


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jan 18 2010, 08:13 AM~16324845
> *:0  :0  :0 ESTA CHAMORRO SI SAL..NANGA'NAMU SA'BULA KANDY PA'TA'CANU NA'DOS.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: ESTA CHE'LU.. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

TTT


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 22 2010, 10:24 PM~16382092
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: Hope that works out for you bro.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jan 23 2010, 10:01 AM~16385008
> *:wave: Hope that works out for you bro.
> *


I got it all taken care of last night. It should look bad ass, when he gets done with it and the car is put together.


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 20 2009, 06:38 PM~16040420
> *  :biggrin: HERE YOU GO GUYS, NOT DONE YET BUT HERES A TASTE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE OWNER MY PRIMO NOEL AND THE MAN HIMSELF   :biggrin:
> *





 WAT THE FU FUCK IS THAT SAL. THAT IS SOME BULLSHIT ASS WORK
THAT BIG BODY GOTS TO GO TO JUNK YARD AND RAY'S FLEETWOOD & FONZ'S FUNKY BLAZER FO REAL TRY TO SOME BETTER WORK FOR THE MONEY YOU CHARGE DON'T LET ME BY A PAINT GUN 
CUZ I'LL SHO U HOW TO PAINT :wow: :0 :0 :0
WACHU GOT TO SAY FOOL


----------



## southsandiego

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jan 23 2010, 08:02 PM~16389168
> * WAT THE FU FUCK IS THAT SAL. THAT IS SOME BULLSHIT ASS WORK
> THAT BIG BODY GOTS TO GO TO JUNK YARD AND RAY'S FLEETWOOD & FONZ'S FUNKY BLAZER FO REAL TRY TO SOME BETTER WORK FOR THE MONEY YOU CHARGE DON'T LET ME BY A PAINT GUN
> CUZ I'LL SHO U HOW TO PAINT  :wow:  :0  :0  :0
> WACHU GOT TO SAY FOOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 TALKZ CHEAP HOMIE LETS C WHAT IT DO SHOW UR WORK!!!!!!! GOTTA GIVE PROPZ WHERE THEY DO!!!!!!!!


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 24 2010, 01:09 AM~16391881
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  TALKZ CHEAP HOMIE LETS C WHAT IT DO SHOW UR WORK!!!!!!! GOTTA GIVE PROPZ WHERE THEY DO!!!!!!!!
> *



MAN TO TELL U THE TRUTH, I CANT PAINT WORTH SHIT....THATS Y I HAD MR. MANZANO PAINT MY BIGBODY.. :yes: YES :yes: ..THATS MY BIGBODY THAT U C. AND THATS MY FAT ASS STANDING THERE WITH SALS FAT ASS... YEAH I LIKE THE WAY U STICK UP FOR SAL . I'LL PM U SO U CAN TAKE A LOOK AT THE BIGBODY HE PAINTED.


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jan 23 2010, 08:02 PM~16389168
> * WAT THE FU FUCK IS THAT SAL. THAT IS SOME BULLSHIT ASS WORK
> THAT BIG BODY GOTS TO GO TO JUNK YARD AND RAY'S FLEETWOOD & FONZ'S FUNKY BLAZER FO REAL TRY TO SOME BETTER WORK FOR THE MONEY YOU CHARGE DON'T LET ME BY A PAINT GUN
> CUZ I'LL SHO U HOW TO PAINT  :wow:  :0  :0  :0
> WACHU GOT TO SAY FOOL
> *



YA DONT TRIP ON THIS CAT, HE JUST A SHIT TALKEN FOOL WHO CANT PAINT W/ CRAYOLAS IF HE WANTED TO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jan 24 2010, 12:08 PM~16394302
> *MAN TO TELL U THE TRUTH, I CANT PAINT WORTH SHIT....THATS Y I HAD MR. MANZANO PAINT MY BIGBODY.. :yes: YES :yes: ..THATS MY BIGBODY THAT U C.  AND THATS MY FAT ASS STANDING THERE WITH SALS FAT ASS... YEAH I LIKE THE WAY U STICK UP FOR SAL  . I'LL PM U SO U CAN TAKE A LOOK AT THE BIGBODY HE PAINTED.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IS ALL GOOD REAL RECOGNIZE REAL .........DUDE HAS TALENT.......MCUH PROPS FOR THAT UGLY LLAC :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NASTY ASS PAINT WILL PROB WIN SOMETHING HAHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego

WELLL IM A BEGINER BUT HERES MY WORK 















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 24 2010, 01:05 PM~16394756
> *WELLL IM A BEGINER BUT HERES MY WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BRO REAL GOOD WORK :thumbsup: IM LOOKING FOR A PINSTRIPER .U SHOULD HIT ME UP IM TRYING TO KEEP EVERY THING SAN DIEGO STYLE .U KNOW HAVE TO REP THE CITY IM FROM. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 24 2010, 12:26 PM~16394465
> *YA DONT TRIP ON THIS CAT, HE JUST A SHIT TALKEN FOOL WHO CANT PAINT W/ CRAYOLAS IF HE WANTED TO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SHIT DON'T LET ME BUST OUT THE* WALT DISNEY COLORING BOOK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jan 24 2010, 05:29 PM~16396773
> *SHIT DON'T LET ME BUST OUT THE WALT DISNEY COLORING BOOK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



go ahead, stay inside the black lines :twak:


----------



## Deceptik1

Sal nice job on the blazer. It looks like you're getting paid, so where's the money order you said you were gonna send me 2 weeks ago?


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Jan 25 2010, 10:31 AM~16404449
> *Sal nice job on the blazer. It looks like you're getting paid, so where's the money order you said you were gonna send me 2 weeks ago?
> *


 :0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Jan 25 2010, 12:31 PM~16404449
> *Sal nice job on the blazer. It looks like you're getting paid, so where's the money order you said you were gonna send me 2 weeks ago?
> *


 NO DISRESPECT SAL BUT THE TRUTH </span>


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 17 2010, 12:34 AM~16314653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.G TOP GUN, AND NEXT GEN TOP GUN :biggrin:
> *


TO THE F'N TOP, FOR THESE TOP GUNS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPEC

:biggrin:


----------



## Deceptik1

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jan 25 2010, 01:40 PM~16405676
> * NO DISRESPECT SAL BUT THE TRUTH </span>
> *


Yeah it is what it is. I'm not holding my breath. What you say is real talk there's a lot of people who got burned by him and then there's the people on here that vouch for him. The only reason I joined this forum over 3 years ago was because I searched Sal's name on google and saw others who had problems with him on layitlow and voiced my own experience. Most of the people on this thread hate on my posts and that's probably because Sal's been good to them. Honestly I'm pretty sure I'll never see it again either but at least you said it yourself Sal will be Sal and that's why I post so that people know there's another side to his character. And for those who plan to hate on this post Sal hit me up in November saying he wanted to make things right. Well it's been almost 2 months and I haven't seen shit.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

TTT FOR SAL


----------



## Fonzoh

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

buttheshitestbusinessmanever


----------



## drasticbean

STAY FOCUS SAL. !!!!
and keep DOING WHAT U DO BEST !!!!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 28 2010, 06:47 PM~16444060
> *STAY FOCUS SAL. !!!!
> and keep DOING WHAT U DO BEST !!!!!!!
> *


WHAT'S THAT BURNING PEOPLE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST PLAYIN SAL OH YEAH WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY CD's ASSHOLE!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Jan 27 2010, 12:28 AM~16425392
> *Yeah it is what it is. I'm not holding my breath.  What you say is real talk there's a lot of people who got burned by him and then there's the people on here that vouch for him.  The only reason I joined this forum over 3 years ago was because I searched Sal's name on google and saw others who had problems with him on layitlow and voiced my own experience.  Most of the people on this thread hate on my posts and that's probably because Sal's been good to them.  Honestly I'm pretty sure I'll never see it again either but at least you said it yourself Sal will be Sal and that's why I post so that people know there's another side to his character. And for those who plan to hate on this post Sal hit me up in November saying he wanted to make things right. Well it's been almost 2 months and I haven't seen shit.
> *


YOU WILL SEE THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT DEFEND HIM WILL GO THRU THE SAME THAT YOU ARE GOING THRU RIGHT KNOW, THEN YOU CAN JUST SIT BACK AND LAUGH. DON'T WORRY ABOUT PEOPLE SAY ON HERE SOME OF THE GUYS THAT DEFEND HIM HAVE OR ARE GOING THRU SHIT WITH HIM RIGHT KNOW THEY JUST DON'T SAY SHIT CAUSE THEN HE WILL NOT FINISH THERE SHIT. HE IS A PIECE OF SHIT FOR BUSINESS BUT HE IS A GOOD GUY, WE ALL HAVE DEFECTS JUST HE HAS A BIGGER ONE.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 28 2010, 04:27 PM~16442609
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>OH YEAH HE IS NOT THE BEST PAINTER IN THE WORLD BENNY FLORES IS WAY THE FUCK BETTER THEN HIM, :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: HE WILL NEVER BE HALF AS GOOD AS BENNY!!*


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jan 28 2010, 08:06 PM~16445443
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>OH YEAH HE IS NOT THE BEST PAINTER IN THE WORLD BENNY FLORES IS WAY THE FUCK BETTER THEN HIM,  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: HE WILL NEVER BE HALF AS GOOD AS BENNY!!
> *


I did not know Leprechauns were into Mapache's-Lol

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Jan 28 2010, 07:06 PM~16445443
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>OH YEAH HE IS NOT THE BEST PAINTER IN THE WORLD BENNY FLORES IS WAY THE FUCK BETTER THEN HIM,  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: HE WILL NEVER BE HALF AS GOOD AS BENNY!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 28 2010, 11:04 PM~16448294
> *I did not know Leprechauns were into Mapache's-Lol
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## shadow1

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 29 2010, 05:33 PM~16454717
> *:roflmao:
> *


fire :drama: :drama: :drama: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

SAME SHIT DIFFRENT DAY :drama: SO WHAT'S THE WEATHER GOING TO BE LIKE TOMMARROW???RAINING CAT'S AND DOGS... :twak:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 31 2010, 12:00 AM~16465002
> *SAME SHIT DIFFRENT DAY  :drama: SO WHAT'S THE WEATHER GOING TO BE LIKE TOMMARROW???RAINING CAT'S AND DOGS... :twak:
> *


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 30 2010, 11:00 PM~16465002
> * SO WHAT'S THE WEATHER GOING TO BE LIKE TOMMARROW???RAINING CAT'S AND DOGS... :twak:
> *


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! *


----------



## b2bluskyz

SAL IS AN ARTIST `HES ACTUALLY FAMILY,ITS DEFINATELY UNFORTUNATE FOR OTHERS THAT HAD BAD EXPERIENCES BUT AT THE END HANDS DOWN HE IS A BAD M$#$#$#%$ [email protected]#@#$r when he gets down :nicoderm:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Jan 31 2010, 07:26 PM~16471435
> *SAL IS AN ARTIST `HES ACTUALLY FAMILY,ITS DEFINATELY UNFORTUNATE FOR OTHERS THAT HAD BAD EXPERIENCES BUT AT THE END HANDS DOWN HE IS A BAD M$#$#$#%$  [email protected]#@#$r when he gets down :nicoderm:
> *



X2


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2009, 12:40 PM~12934924
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ONE OF THE BEST GBODYS TO COME OUT THE WEST HANDS DOWN


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 31 2010, 10:49 PM~16473854
> *ONE OF THE BEST GBODYS TO COME OUT THE WEST HANDS DOWN
> *


You should see the 59' he did... :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 1 2010, 01:46 AM~16474945
> *You should see the 59' he did... :biggrin:
> *



oh ya seen that one too, looken real good :thumbsup:


----------



## b2bluskyz

i wonder who"s 59 your referring to Marcus also know of a bad ass 64 rag


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Jan 31 2010, 08:26 PM~16471435
> *SAL IS AN ARTIST `HES ACTUALLY FAMILY,ITS DEFINATELY UNFORTUNATE FOR OTHERS THAT HAD BAD EXPERIENCES BUT AT THE END HANDS DOWN HE IS A BAD M$#$#$#%$  [email protected]#@#$r when he gets down :nicoderm:
> *


SO TRUE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Jan 31 2010, 07:26 PM~16471435
> *SAL IS AN ARTIST `HES ACTUALLY FAMILY,ITS DEFINATELY UNFORTUNATE FOR OTHERS THAT HAD BAD EXPERIENCES BUT AT THE END HANDS DOWN HE IS A BAD M$#$#$#%$  [email protected]#@#$r when he gets down :nicoderm:
> *


 X3 :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Jan 31 2010, 07:26 PM~16471435
> *SAL IS AN ARTIST `HES ACTUALLY FAMILY,ITS DEFINATELY UNFORTUNATE FOR OTHERS THAT HAD BAD EXPERIENCES BUT AT THE END HANDS DOWN HE IS A BAD M$#$#$#%$  [email protected]#@#$r when he gets down :nicoderm:
> *


DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS DUECE :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 1 2010, 03:46 AM~16474945
> *You should see the 59' he did... :biggrin:
> *


Page 59.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Feb 1 2010, 10:24 AM~16475824
> *i wonder who"s 59 your referring to Marcus also know of a bad ass 64 rag
> *


Post pics!


----------



## Mr Impala

Heres the biggest problem. Sal has no drive or business skills. He is a decent painter and can lay some patterns down no doubt. His body work isnt the greatest from what I have seen and heard but its probably because he don't like to do it so doesnt put his heart into it like his patterns. He needs to work in a shop where he just sprays and does patterns and works 9-5 and gets a paycheck every week. I hear the excuse far to often well you only paid xxx amount but THATS WHAT HE ASKS for he sets the prices himself then takes a deposit and never does any work. He should start off his candys at 7,000 and go up from there and actually do the work instead of charging 1500 then never doing anything and getting a bad rap. 








Im glad to see marks 59 got done and hes happy with it, IMO Sal strayed too far away from his usual work and made the 59 look more tribal or euro but as long as the owner is happy thats all that mattters. Sal is a great guy and i have no doubt he would give you the shirt off his back but he should be rich by now and painting 10,000 paint jobs and enjoying the fruits of his labors lke the De'Albas DeMan Danny D etc etc. Like was said before the same people sticking up for him now will be the same ones complaining when the car doesn't get finished or they get put off and lose money and time. Someone in SD should open a shop hire Sal from 9-5 and give him a check every week and make some money.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2010, 02:51 PM~16478283
> *Heres the biggest problem. Sal has no drive or business skills. He is a decent painter and can lay some patterns down no doubt. His body work isnt the greatest from what I have seen and heard but its probably because he don't like to do it so doesnt put his heart into it like his patterns. He needs to work in a shop where he just sprays and does patterns and works 9-5 and gets a paycheck every week. I hear the excuse far to often well you only paid xxx amount but THATS WHAT HE ASKS for he sets the prices himself then takes a deposit and never does any work. He should start off his candys at 7,000 and go up from there and actually do the work instead of charging 1500 then never doing anything and getting a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad to see marks 59 got done and hes happy with it, IMO Sal strayed too far away from his usual work and made the 59 look more tribal or euro but as long as the owner is happy thats all that mattters. Sal is a great guy and i have no doubt he would give you the shirt off his back but he should be rich by now and painting 10,000 paint jobs and enjoying the fruits of his labors lke the De'Albas DeMan Danny D etc etc. Like was said before the same people sticking up for him now will be the same ones complaining when the car doesn't get finished or they get put off and lose money and time. Someone in SD should open a shop hire Sal from 9-5 and give him a check every week and make some money.
> *


YOU ARE 100 PERCENT RIGHT BUT NOBODY WANTS TO TAKE THE CHANCE WITH HIM!!! OH AND FOR THE RECORD I OFFERD MY BACK YARD -SHOP TO HIM AND TOLD HIM NOT TO TAKE ANY DEPOSITS ON CARS THAT I WOULD HELP HIM OUT AND BUY MATERIAL SO HE CAN GET BACK ON HIS FEET RIGHT, BUT DIDN'T WANT TO SO CAN'T HELP WHO DOESN'T WANT TO BE HELPED.HE IS HAPPY COLLECTING 50 HERE AND THERE SOMETIMES HE GETS LUCKY AND SOMEBODY WILL GIVE HIM $100 DEPOSIT AND HE IS HAPPY


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Feb 1 2010, 02:08 PM~16477916
> *DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS DUECE  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE DEUCE??


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Feb 1 2010, 09:47 PM~16484810
> *YOU ARE 100 PERCENT RIGHT BUT NOBODY WANTS TO TAKE THE CHANCE WITH HIM!!! OH AND FOR THE RECORD I OFFERD MY BACK YARD -SHOP TO HIM AND TOLD HIM NOT TO TAKE ANY DEPOSITS ON CARS THAT I WOULD HELP HIM OUT AND BUY MATERIAL SO HE CAN GET BACK ON HIS FEET RIGHT, BUT DIDN'T WANT TO SO CAN'T HELP WHO DOESN'T WANT TO BE HELPED.HE IS HAPPY COLLECTING 50 HERE AND THERE SOMETIMES HE GETS LUCKY AND SOMEBODY WILL GIVE HIM $100 DEPOSIT AND HE IS HAPPY
> *


CO-SIGN..


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2010, 02:51 PM~16478283
> *Heres the biggest problem. Sal has no drive or business skills. He is a decent painter and can lay some patterns down no doubt. His body work isnt the greatest from what I have seen and heard but its probably because he don't like to do it so doesnt put his heart into it like his patterns. He needs to work in a shop where he just sprays and does patterns and works 9-5 and gets a paycheck every week. I hear the excuse far to often well you only paid xxx amount but THATS WHAT HE ASKS for he sets the prices himself then takes a deposit and never does any work. He should start off his candys at 7,000 and go up from there and actually do the work instead of charging 1500 then never doing anything and getting a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad to see marks 59 got done and hes happy with it, IMO Sal strayed too far away from his usual work and made the 59 look more tribal or euro but as long as the owner is happy thats all that mattters. Sal is a great guy and i have no doubt he would give you the shirt off his back but he should be rich by now and painting 10,000 paint jobs and enjoying the fruits of his labors lke the De'Albas DeMan Danny D etc etc. Like was said before the same people sticking up for him now will be the same ones complaining when the car doesn't get finished or they get put off and lose money and time. Someone in SD should open a shop hire Sal from 9-5 and give him a check every week and make some money.
> *


GOOD POINTS Brent...

...although Sal is a good friend, i am not here to defend him or ride on his nuttz. Sal painted my Tray 3 times, and I never had any serious issues with him, other than it took longer than i anticipated. I understand that He wants to make sure that he body work is straight before he lays the paint....his rep is on the line. But as much as people (including myself) feel that his work ethics are bad, we all HAVE OTHER CHOICE or CHOICES to go with other painters. 

We have our own painters in ROLLERZ ONLY. (Both Award Winners)FABIAN AT KANDY KUSTOMZ OUT OF Texas, ROB VANDERSLICE  OUT OF ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO...and a few others...


BUT, i choose to go to SAL. It's like eating in the same restaurant for years, and not go nowhere else because you feel comfortable in that place.

GOOD LUCK TO THOSE on his waiting list, it's all worth it in the end.

SAL....I GOT THE LAC AND MY WIFE'S SUBURBAN...just touch ups on the Lac...and a STRAIGHT CANDY ON THE BURB...PUT ME ON THE WAITING LIST :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

I agree with many of the opinions in the forum. The only thing I disagree with; we are hashing up old shit that has seemed to find it's way to the top of the topic again. As far as I know; Sal has not taken any deposits and bailed out and not finished any car's. If he did; I would be getting PMs and phone calls from the guys on here.

To be fair.....here is an example of a situation I got dragged into last year. You be the judge.

I get a call from a guy in Oregon bitching at me, because he gave a deposit to Sal for some work. Apparently Sal already had most of the materials, so Sal was basically fronting the materials to do the job. The guy starts telling me how he wants Sal to do a complete show car paint job (belly, dash, fire wall, frame, etc.) but is pissed off, because Sal came to Seattle and had not given him a date on when he could drop off his car off in SD or fly Sal in. I tried to calm the situation and told the guy that Sal is ONE GUY, and that it is alot of work, so just try and be paitient. I went on to tell him that eveyone wants their car done yesterday, but the reality is that it takes time. The guy was basically pissed off regardless, so I told him that I would refund him out of my own pocket and I would work it out with Sal down the road. This entire time I am thinking that he probably gave Sal at least $1000-$2000 for a job of that caliber? The guy goes on to tell me he sent Sal $100-Lol 

I guess a deposit is a deposit, but walk in to any big name lowrider shop and ask for that caliber of work (with them supplying the materials), and tell them you got a $100 deposit and see how serious they take you. Make sure you tell them you want it done in a few weeks and see what kind of lead time and reaction you get, as the next customer walks in the door behind you and drops $5000 on $12,000-$40,000 worth of restoration work.

As cheap as Sal is; if you can only afford to drop $100 deposit, then you probably should not be doing business with him or anyone else in the first place.

In the end they guy blasts Sal for giving him his deposit back and not ever doing his car.

I sent Sal money and bought a plane ticket 4 times, but I never had any problems. No I did not send $100-Lol


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2010, 01:51 PM~16478283
> *Heres the biggest problem. Sal has no drive or business skills. He is a decent painter and can lay some patterns down no doubt. His body work isnt the greatest from what I have seen and heard but its probably because he don't like to do it so doesnt put his heart into it like his patterns. He needs to work in a shop where he just sprays and does patterns and works 9-5 and gets a paycheck every week. I hear the excuse far to often well you only paid xxx amount but THATS WHAT HE ASKS for he sets the prices himself then takes a deposit and never does any work. He should start off his candys at 7,000 and go up from there and actually do the work instead of charging 1500 then never doing anything and getting a bad rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad to see marks 59 got done and hes happy with it, IMO Sal strayed too far away from his usual work and made the 59 look more tribal or euro but as long as the owner is happy thats all that mattters. Sal is a great guy and i have no doubt he would give you the shirt off his back but he should be rich by now and painting 10,000 paint jobs and enjoying the fruits of his labors lke the De'Albas DeMan Danny D etc etc. Like was said before the same people sticking up for him now will be the same ones complaining when the car doesn't get finished or they get put off and lose money and time. Someone in SD should open a shop hire Sal from 9-5 and give him a check every week and make some money.
> *


He didn't stray away...I told him I wanted something new and different. Many people want a stock color on an Impala with straight lined patterns on the roof, water drops, etc. Nothng aganist it...it's all bad ass too me and I appreciate any and all types of paint jobs. I would rather stand out and have people love it or hate it. I like it, but it is very different. Most cars that stand out are innovative and different, which is what I'm shooting for. Maybe the car will turn out to be a total flop and disappointment?


----------



## MAD_ONE

that paint work is killer,everyones got there own liking of style, really digging what sal came up with on your 59.....


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 2 2010, 04:30 AM~16486191
> *
> 
> $100
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## b2bluskyz

i think everyone needs to pump their brakes and post up some pics we can all spectulate but this leprechan gets down.Seriously even big shops like D&D,THE D"ALBAS,ROB VANDERSLICE,AND CANDYMAN how many show paint jobs do they put out yearly....no disrespect to anyone but i know of at least 20 cars that have been done this year by sal.Hey fellas bottom line some of us have had great paint jobs and some of us have had shitty experiences but somehow this topics always on page 1 and ridas still look for that Manzano Magic....just callin it as I see it :nicoderm:


----------



## Fonzoh

JUST MY THOUGHT.........

EVERY TRUE ARTIST KNOWN TO MAN HAS OR HAD SOMEKIND OF PROBLEM. THATS A TRUE ARTIST FOR YA uffin: :scrutinize:


----------



## FiveNine619

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FiveNine619, mario2times, 96BIG_BODY
:0


----------



## mario2times

:drama:


----------



## brkSS

Hundred bucks ? I wouldve hung up on that fool. 59' lookin good maximus cant wait to see the final product :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by brkSS_@Feb 4 2010, 01:18 AM~16508190
> *Hundred bucks ? I wouldve hung up on that fool. 59' lookin good maximus cant wait to see the final product :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro! I'm along ways away from being finished, but well see? :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 2 2010, 03:30 AM~16486191
> *I agree with many of the opinions in the forum.  The only thing I disagree with; we are hashing up old shit that has seemed to find it's way to the top of the topic again.  As far as I know; Sal has not taken any deposits and bailed out and not finished any car's.  If he did; I would be getting PMs and phone calls from the guys on here.
> 
> To be fair.....here is an example of a situation I got dragged into last year.  You be the judge.
> 
> I get a call from a guy in Oregon bitching at me, because he gave a deposit to Sal for some work.  Apparently Sal already had most of the materials, so Sal was basically fronting the materials to do the job. The guy starts telling me how he wants Sal to do a complete show car paint job (belly, dash, fire wall, frame, etc.) but is pissed off, because Sal came to Seattle and had not given him a date on when he could drop off his car off in SD or fly Sal in.  I tried to calm the situation and told the guy that Sal is ONE GUY, and that it is alot of work, so just try and be paitient.  I went on to tell him that eveyone wants their car done yesterday, but the reality is that it takes time.  The guy was basically pissed off regardless, so I told him that I would refund him out of my own pocket and I would work it out with Sal down the road.  This entire time I am thinking that he probably gave Sal at least $1000-$2000 for a job of that caliber?  The guy goes on to tell me he sent Sal $100-Lol
> I guess a deposit is a deposit, but walk in to any big name lowrider shop and ask for that caliber of work (with them supplying the materials), and tell them you got a $100 deposit and see how serious they take you.  Make sure you tell them you want it done in a few weeks and see what kind of lead time and reaction you get, as the next customer walks in the door behind you and drops $5000 on $12,000-$40,000 worth of restoration work.
> 
> As cheap as Sal is; if you can only afford to drop $100 deposit, then you probably should not be doing business with him or anyone else in the first place.
> 
> In the end they guy blasts Sal for giving him his deposit back and not ever doing his car.
> 
> I sent Sal money and bought a plane ticket 4 times, but I never had any problems.  No I did not send $100-Lol
> *


i think i know who that person is..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Feb 4 2010, 01:36 AM~16508263
> *i think i know who that person is..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THERE ARE MANY


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Feb 4 2010, 01:42 PM~16511556
> *THERE ARE MANY
> *


 :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA




----------



## Maximus1959

Can any of you PM Sal the muralist in San Diego cell #. 
Gracias! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:nicoderm:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Feb 4 2010, 12:42 PM~16511556
> *THERE ARE MANY
> *


IM ONE OF THE MANY :tears: :tears: :tears: 
NAW MY SHIT IS DONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## b2bluskyz

ttt


----------



## FiveNine619

anybody got sal #??? i give him a $43.00 deposit for a paint job haven't seen him since...please pm me with any info..

thanks.....
mapache 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Feb 6 2010, 07:06 PM~16534633
> *anybody got sal #??? i give him a $43.00 deposit for a paint job haven't seen him since...please pm me with any info..
> 
> thanks.....
> mapache 2010 :biggrin:
> *


I heard you gave him a paint gun- :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 6 2010, 10:47 PM~16536578
> *I heard you gave him a paint gun- :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Shit! You a fool Fernie, so I had to double post. He said $43.00 and Mapache 2010....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

We gotta hook up soon. I am booking a trip to SD in May. Make sure you get your rabies shot homie. I heard Mapache's carry that shit!!!! lol lol lol


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 7 2010, 02:34 AM~16537884
> *Shit! You a fool Fernie, so I had to double post. He said $43.00 and Mapache 2010....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> We gotta hook up soon. I am booking a trip to SD in May.  Make sure you get your rabies shot homie.  I heard Mapache's carry that shit!!!! lol lol lol
> *


 :0 :boink:


----------



## gonzalez68




----------



## gonzalez68




----------



## gonzalez68

one of sal's latest work 2010...much props out him


----------



## Fonzoh

uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by gonzalez68_@Feb 8 2010, 05:56 PM~16551803
> *one of sal's latest work 2010...much props out him
> *


HAS HE FINISHED IT YET OR ARE YOU STILL WAITING????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by gonzalez68_@Feb 8 2010, 04:52 PM~16551757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD GONZALEZ68
BUT I HAVE TO KICK SAL'S ASS  HE KNOWS WHY
JUST TELL HIM HIS BROTHER NOEL IS LOOKING FOR HIM
:biggrin: :biggrin: BECAUSE WE HAVE SOMETHING INCOMMON. :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 11 2010, 09:39 PM~16588255
> *THE CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD GONZALEZ68
> BUT I HAVE TO KICK SAL'S ASS   HE KNOWS WHY
> JUST TELL HIM HIS BROTHER NOEL IS LOOKING FOR HIM
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: BECAUSE WE HAVE SOMETHING INCOMMON. :biggrin:
> *


WHY CAUSE HE DID THE SAME PATTERNS ON YOURS? DON'T FORGET HE GETS STUCK ON PATTERNS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Feb 11 2010, 08:39 PM~16588255
> *THE CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD GONZALEZ68
> BUT I HAVE TO KICK SAL'S ASS   HE KNOWS WHY
> JUST TELL HIM HIS BROTHER NOEL IS LOOKING FOR HIM
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: BECAUSE WE HAVE SOMETHING INCOMMON. :biggrin:
> *




PINCHE WINNER :tears: AND IF YA DO KICK HIS ASS I WANNA WATCH, I NEVER SEEN A SUMO MATCH BEFORE :roflmao:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Feb 12 2010, 09:21 PM~16598298
> *WHY CAUSE HE DID THE SAME PATTERNS ON YOURS? DON'T FORGET HE GETS STUCK ON PATTERNS!!! :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Feb 10 2010, 09:28 AM~16570823
> *NO ANSWER???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:*


----------



## gonzalez68

yeah his done


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by gonzalez68_@Feb 14 2010, 07:38 PM~16612109
> *yeah  his done
> *


PICTURE OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## b2bluskyz

TTT


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Feb 14 2010, 11:40 PM~16614655
> *GUESS NOT!!*


----------



## GROUPEC

:0 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by gonzalez68_@Feb 8 2010, 04:52 PM~16551757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  qvo sal


----------



## Maximus1959

Ray,
If you see Sal, tell him...

U2
Sunday June 20th
7pm start time
$223.00 for two people
Qwest Field Seattle

 

He called me yesteday and was wondering. I told him I would post, knowing he would forget to call me.


----------



## Fonzoh

:thumbsup:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 18 2010, 12:20 AM~16648132
> *Ray,
> If you see Sal, tell him...
> 
> U2
> Sunday June 20th
> 7pm start time
> $223.00 for two people
> Qwest Field Seattle
> 
> 
> 
> He called me yesteday and was wondering. I told him I would post, knowing he would forget to call me.
> *


gotcha Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 18 2010, 12:20 AM~16648132
> *Ray,
> If you see Sal, tell him...
> 
> U2
> Sunday June 20th
> 7pm start time
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY HE NEEDS TO PAY FOR 2 SEATS TO FIT??????*


----------



## mario2times

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Feb 18 2010, 07:33 AM~16650266
> *ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY HE NEEDS TO PAY FOR 2 SEATS TO FIT??????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Feb 18 2010, 08:33 AM~16650266
> *ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY HE NEEDS TO PAY FOR 2 SEATS TO FIT??????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:rimshot:


----------



## Car_Cars77

Good job done..... I liked. 



Chevrolet SuperChargers


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by gonzalez68_@Feb 8 2010, 04:52 PM~16551757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GRodriguez

:0 *NEXT LEVEL SH*T RIGHT HERE, DO YOUR THING SAL*


----------



## GRodriguez

*  DAMN, THIS RIDE IS A LEGEND N STILL LOOKS GOOD. *


----------



## Guest

killer work bro.. keep the pics coming!


----------



## b2bluskyz

TTT for MR MANZANO A TRUE ARTIST KEEP"EM COMIN BRO!


----------



## Fonzoh

HERES SOME OF THE BLAZERS PATTERNS IN THE TAPE STAGE














:biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

uffin: uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## Fonzoh

THE MORNING SAL GOT KIDNAPPED :scrutinize: 




















IT WAS A LONG NIGHT AT ADALETAS FOR HIM :nicoderm:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Feb 23 2010, 08:48 AM~16698571
> *THE MORNING SAL GOT KIDNAPPED :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS A LONG NIGHT AT ADALETAS FOR HIM :nicoderm:
> *


I wonder if JasonJ was with him? I heard they are cutting great specials for the outta towners.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

:sprint:


----------



## b2bluskyz

thanks brotha for another badass creation....told you I"d post


----------



## b2bluskyz

some MANZANO MAGIC not finished yet there's more comin soon....big thanks SAL :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Feb 23 2010, 07:48 AM~16698571
> *THE MORNING SAL GOT KIDNAPPED :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS A LONG NIGHT AT ADALETAS FOR HIM :nicoderm:
> *


I KNOW I SEEN HIM THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Feb 24 2010, 07:10 PM~16715406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some MANZANO MAGIC not finished yet there's more comin soon....big thanks SAL :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Feb 24 2010, 11:52 PM~16718551
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks homie just wanted to show everyone that Sal is still doin his thing  :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Feb 25 2010, 01:35 AM~16718997
> *thanks homie just wanted to show everyone that Sal is still doin his thing    :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


Oh shit, the secret is out now... im gonna post ALL of the cell phone pics!!! :0 :biggrin: Another masterpiece.


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 25 2010, 09:40 AM~16720967
> *Oh shit, the secret is out now... im gonna post ALL of the cell phone pics!!!  :0  :biggrin:  Another masterpiece.
> *


MR .J you a fool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 25 2010, 08:40 AM~16720967
> *Oh shit, the secret is out now... im gonna post ALL of the cell phone pics!!!  :0  :biggrin:  Another masterpiece.
> *



NOW YA KNOW IT WAS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME. RAYS WAS JUST ITCHEN :nono:


----------



## b2bluskyz

:nicoderm: who me? :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

thanks brotha for another badass creation....told you I"d post 
NICE, THIS RIDE HAS THE MAGIC FO SURE...SAL PUTTIN IT DOWN...THUMBS UP RAY FOR YOUR BAD ASS CADDI :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Feb 24 2010, 07:04 PM~16715336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks brotha for another badass creation....told you I"d post
> *


*VERY NICE CHE'LU LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin: *


----------



## island sunset

*
SORRY PHIL HAD TO POST TO SHOW THAT SAL STILL GET'S DOWN PIC'S
TAKEN TODAY
* :worship: :worship: :worship: 
PLEASE DON'T GET MAD


----------



## hotstuff5964

>


He forgot to add the fade on the top of the middle little square :|


----------



## b2bluskyz

> He forgot to add the fade on the top of the middle little square :|
Click to expand...

another from SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB COMIN SOON TOLD YOU SOME MANZANO MAGIC RIGHT THERE  :0 :0  :nicoderm:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> He forgot to add the fade on the top of the middle little square :|
Click to expand...

nah homie there"s a method to his madness you'll see :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :loco: :loco: :yes:


----------



## biggboy

is that vinyl wrapped?????


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Feb 24 2010, 07:10 PM~16715406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some MANZANO MAGIC not finished yet there's more comin soon....big thanks SAL :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN RAY, YOUR KILLIN'EM WITH THIS SH*T. I'M FEELIN THEM COLORS*


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Feb 26 2010, 10:26 AM~16732599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that vinyl wrapped?????
> *


full graphic design a little different wait till you see it in person    :nicoderm:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Feb 26 2010, 10:58 AM~16732827
> *DAMN RAY, YOUR KILLIN'EM WITH THIS SH*T. I'M FEELIN THEM COLORS
> *


THANKS CHELU JUST TRYIN SOMETHING NEW ,YOU KNOW PUT A LITTLE TWIST ON SHIT :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> He forgot to add the fade on the top of the middle little square :|
Click to expand...

IT'S THERE I SAW IT IN PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Feb 25 2010, 07:30 PM~16725494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks brotha for another badass creation....told you I"d post
> NICE, THIS RIDE HAS THE MAGIC FO SURE...SAL PUTTIN IT DOWN...THUMBS UP RAY FOR YOUR BAD ASS CADDI :thumbsup:
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## island sunset

> He forgot to add the fade on the top of the middle little square :|
Click to expand...


NAW BRO IT'S THERE IT'S THE SUN IN THAT ANGLE ILL TRY TO GET ANOTHER PIC :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> He forgot to add the fade on the top of the middle little square :|


NAW BRO IT'S THERE IT'S THE SUN IN THAT ANGLE ILL TRY TO GET ANOTHER PIC :biggrin:
[/quote]
Yeah it's probably just the light hiding it :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:nicoderm:


----------



## b2bluskyz

GOOD NAME ADRIAN GOOOOD NAME SUITS YOUR RIDE


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Feb 28 2010, 10:39 AM~16749481
> *GOOD NAME ADRIAN GOOOOD NAME SUITS YOUR RIDE
> *


I WANTED TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO THEE PAINTER THAT HAS THE MAGIC MR.MANZANO AFTER THE SHIT HE DID TO MY CAR I OWE HIM...FOR THE 7,000 G'S I PAID HIM IT WAS WORTH IT...TO ME THE EXPERIENCE AND THE PAINT IS PRICELESS... I HAVE MAD RESPECT FOR PAINTERS NOW...IT'S NOT EASY DOING WHAT THEY DO LOT'S OF FUCKEN HOURS, AND A VISION TO LAY THEM PATTERS...TTT FOR THE FUCKEN PAINTERS (ARTISTS) IN THE WORLD MAKIN THANGS BEAUTIFUL, BUT ESPECIALLY FOR MY HOMIE MY BROTHER IN LIFE MR. SALVADOR MANZANO AKA (MANZANO MAGIC) :biggrin: 
(PURO U2 CABRONES) :thumbsup:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Feb 28 2010, 03:19 PM~16750822
> *I WANTED TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO THEE PAINTER THAT HAS THE MAGIC MR.MANZANO AFTER THE SHIT HE DID TO MY CAR I OWE HIM...FOR THE 7,000 G'S I PAID HIM IT WAS WORTH IT...TO ME THE EXPERIENCE AND THE PAINT IS PRICELESS... I HAVE MAD RESPECT FOR PAINTERS NOW...IT'S NOT EASY DOING WHAT THEY DO LOT'S OF FUCKEN HOURS, AND A VISION TO LAY THEM PATTERS...TTT FOR THE FUCKEN PAINTERS (ARTISTS) IN THE WORLD MAKIN THANGS BEAUTIFUL, BUT ESPECIALLY FOR MY HOMIE MY BROTHER IN LIFE MR. SALVADOR MANZANO AKA (MANZANO MAGIC)  :biggrin:
> (PURO U2 CABRONES) :thumbsup:
> *


REAL TALK RIGHT THERE WELL SAID BRO :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

uffin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Feb 24 2010, 09:04 PM~16715336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had to go back and look one more time.... this is fucking NICE! Got me thinking about sanding my shit down and starting over, lol.


----------



## Maximus1959

finish it and stop bullshittin :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2010, 09:49 AM~16759700
> *I had to go back and look one more time.... this is fucking NICE! Got me thinking about sanding my shit down and starting over, lol.
> *


 :0 hno: JUST ADD TO IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 1 2010, 12:55 PM~16760226
> *finish it and stop bullshittin  :biggrin:
> *


Hmmm, well this _IS_ page 64. :cheesy:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2010, 10:49 AM~16759700
> *I had to go back and look one more time.... this is fucking NICE! Got me thinking about sanding my shit down and starting over, lol.
> *


thanks MR.J BUT SERIOUSLY BRING OUT THAT SICK ASS 4 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 1 2010, 11:55 AM~16760226
> *finish it and stop bullshittin  :biggrin:
> *


MR.PYLE WHATS GOIN ON BROTHA :nicoderm:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Mar 1 2010, 10:05 PM~16767271
> *MR.PYLE WHATS GOIN ON BROTHA :nicoderm:
> *


Ive been in and out of the hospital with health problems. Not to mention I tore some legiments in my knee, so I gotta go back tomorrow to figure this shit out.


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 2 2010, 12:47 AM~16769069
> *Ive been in and out of the hospital with health problems. Not to mention I tore some legiments in my knee, so I gotta go back tomorrow to figure this shit out.
> *


*GET WELL BRO AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE KNEE :happysad: :happysad: *


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 2 2010, 04:04 PM~16774254
> *GET WELL BRO AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE KNEE :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 2 2010, 12:47 AM~16769069
> *Ive been in and out of the hospital with health problems. Not to mention I tore some legiments in my knee, so I gotta go back tomorrow to figure this shit out.
> *


GET WELL SOON HOMIE... :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Damn whats up with your knee Mark? Must have injured it while kickin the ass of some of these wanna-be Manzano haters! Whatever it is, hope it gets better.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 2 2010, 07:17 PM~16777182
> *Damn whats up with your knee Mark? Must have injured it while kickin the ass of some of these wanna-be Manzano haters! Whatever it is, hope it gets better.
> *


 :rimshot: :0


----------



## Maximus1959

Thanks homies!


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 2 2010, 09:52 PM~16777655
> *Thanks homies!
> 
> *


HEY MARK HOPE YOU HEAL SOON WE HAVE A LOT OF RIDIN TO DO....TAKE CARE BROTHA :yes: :yes:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2010, 09:49 AM~16759700
> *I had to go back and look one more time.... this is fucking NICE! Got me thinking about sanding my shit down and starting over, lol.
> *


douche bag :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 3 2010, 11:49 AM~16783228
> *douche bag :uh:
> *


I heard the real reason they removed the ribs was because you heard about Marilyn Manson!


----------



## island sunset

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Ray,
Please have Sal call me regarding his ticket. He will know what your talking about.
Gracias! MP


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 3 2010, 11:14 PM~16789755
> *Ray,
> Please have Sal call me regarding his ticket. He will know what your talking about.
> Gracias! MP
> *


I think its time you get an avatar under your name sucka!!!


----------



## Fonzoh

SOME EYE CANDY FOR YA FELLAS :thumbsup:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 4 2010, 07:39 AM~16793466
> *I think its time you get an avatar under your name sucka!!!
> *


ALREADY SPOKE TO HIM MARK .P LOL FUCK THE AVATARS WE SHOULD USE OUR NAMES YOU GUYZ DOWN?LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :rofl: :rofl: :loco: :loco: :nicoderm: :rimshot:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Mar 4 2010, 09:12 AM~16793974
> *SOME EYE CANDY FOR YA FELLAS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIIIIICK FONZARELLI,SICK DEFINATELY SOME MANZANO MAGIC RIGHT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Mar 4 2010, 11:13 AM~16794895
> *SIIIIICK FONZARELLI,SICK DEFINATELY SOME MANZANO MAGIC RIGHT THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


HEY CUZZ WHERES NONO"S THROWBACK CADDY THAT SHIT IS STR8 OLD SCHOOL BRINGS ME WAAAAAAY BACK TO THE OLD PARLIMENT AND FUNKADELIC TIMES ......GOOD MEMORIES :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :nicoderm:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Mar 4 2010, 10:17 AM~16794932
> *HEY CUZZ WHERES NONO"S THROWBACK CADDY THAT SHIT IS STR8 OLD SCHOOL BRINGS ME WAAAAAAY BACK TO THE OLD PARLIMENT AND FUNKADELIC TIMES ......GOOD MEMORIES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :nicoderm:
> *



TELL ME ABOUT IT :werd:


----------



## FiveNine619

happy b-day sal.. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 4 2010, 06:39 AM~16793466
> *I think its time you get an avatar under your name sucka!!!
> *


What a "AVATAR"? 

Isn't that the new movie with those blue looking people that swing from the jungle?

Sorry J...you lost me?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 4 2010, 05:00 PM~16797085
> *What a "AVATAR"?
> 
> Isn't that the new movie with those blue looking people that swing from the jungle?
> 
> Sorry J...you lost me?
> *


Its the pic under your name fruit loop!


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Mar 4 2010, 08:12 AM~16793974
> *SOME EYE CANDY FOR YA FELLAS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS :wow: LOVINIT


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Mar 4 2010, 08:12 AM~16793974
> *SOME EYE CANDY FOR YA FELLAS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 4 2010, 03:13 PM~16797178
> *Its the pic under your name fruit loop!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Mar 4 2010, 10:12 AM~16793974
> *SOME EYE CANDY FOR YA FELLAS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What car is this on?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2010, 06:47 AM~16803688
> *What car is this on?
> *


the blazer from islanders.


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 5 2010, 06:58 PM~16808780
> *the blazer from islanders.
> *


And you know this maaaaan!keep the pics coming fellas, I know there's a lot more out there. And for you guys tryn to keep it on a hush, yuzz a fool


----------



## b2bluskyz

REAL TALK RIGHT THERE CUZZ :wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## b2bluskyz

SOME OTHER ONES I FOUND :thumbsup: :loco: :loco: :worship: :worship:


----------



## b2bluskyz

FORGOT THESE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

Pinche Ray, es to much way es todo y cadallac way no mames way es to much candy way Ray y Sal mucho trabaho way no mas y cadillac way. Keep doing your thing Bro


----------



## b2bluskyz

YUZ A FOOL ....STICK TO CHAMORRO CUZZ :roflmao: :roflmao:  :loco: :rimshot: :naughty:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Mar 7 2010, 02:01 AM~16818190
> *YUZ A FOOL ....STICK TO CHAMORRO CUZZ :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :loco:  :rimshot:  :naughty:
> *



YA I KNOW BUT HOW CAN I COMPETE W/ THESE PINCHE WYNERS ON HERE :loco:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## Maximus1959

I spent all day and night Sunday wet sanding Maximus...or what ever the cars name is? Got it all ready to go for Danny D. to start doing his thing this Sunday. Almost ready to have Sal return to go to the U2 concert and get a little help putting Maximus together. TTT for Sal!

Call me ASAP regarding your 2 trips cabron!


----------



## Skim

> :0 :0


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 9 2010, 12:57 AM~16835759
> *I spent all day and night Sunday wet sanding Maximus...or what ever the cars name is? Got it all ready to go for Danny D. to start doing his thing this Sunday. Almost ready to have Sal return to go to the U2 concert and get a little help putting Maximus together. TTT for Sal!
> 
> Call me ASAP regarding your 2 trips cabron!
> *


I WILL REMIND HIM TOMARROW.... :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Mar 9 2010, 01:39 AM~16835982
> *I WILL REMIND HIM TOMARROW.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Adrian!


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Mar 9 2010, 12:01 AM~16835415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




OHHH WEEEE :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Mar 9 2010, 12:13 PM~16839285
> *OHHH WEEEE :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Mar 10 2010, 07:52 PM~16854630
> *
> *




UH ANY SNEEK PEEKS....... :around: :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## GROUPEC

:biggrin:


----------



## b2bluskyz

CONGRATS TO ADRIAN ON HIS PHOTO SHOOT FOR THE JAPANESE LOWRIDER MAG,WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE WHATS NEXT SAL AND ADRIAN ARE DOS MUCHOS...TRULY WILL BE A MAGNIFICENT 62 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## matthew64

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Mar 9 2010, 12:01 AM~16835415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of the baddest cars in San Diego :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Mar 12 2010, 09:13 AM~16869508
> *CONGRATS TO ADRIAN ON HIS PHOTO SHOOT FOR THE JAPANESE LOWRIDER MAG,WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE WHATS NEXT SAL AND ADRIAN ARE DOS MUCHOS...TRULY WILL BE A MAGNIFICENT 62 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


GRACIAS, RAY THANKS FOR THE HELP BRO IT TRULY IS GOING TO BE SOMETHING DIFFRENT WITH LOTS OF MAGIC.... :biggrin:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Mar 14 2010, 10:23 PM~16891436
> *GRACIAS, RAY THANKS FOR THE HELP BRO IT TRULY IS GOING TO BE SOMETHING DIFFRENT WITH LOTS OF MAGIC.... :biggrin:
> *


ADRIAN YOU KNOW WHATS UP.....WE GOTCHA HOMIE  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 17 2010, 12:34 AM~16314653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.G TOP GUN, AND NEXT GEN TOP GUN :biggrin:
> *





HAD TO, SO HERE YA GO BUMP, BUMP :scrutinize:


----------



## montemanls

q-vo sal thanks for pics  works looking good homie keep up them skills


----------



## hi_ryder

hanging out to see the 59 when its finished. probably my favorite job of this whole thread... keep up the good work


----------



## Dressed2Impress

where's them update pix at mark?


----------



## gonzalez68

bIG SHOUT OUT TO THE HOMIE jOSE FROM EMPIRE CUSTOMS AND THE HOMIE SAL MANZANO AND CANT FORGET ABOUT THE LIL HOMIE JUNIOR! THANKS FOR ALL THA SUPPORT....


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2009, 01:40 PM~12934924
> *:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought it was the shit when I first seen that car I seen it for sale years back for like 4500 I wonder what happend to it


----------



## gonzalez68




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 22 2010, 01:28 PM~16963175
> *I thought it was the shit when I first seen that car I seen it for sale years back for like 4500 I wonder what happend to it
> *


The car went from San Diego to Jordan from USO in Kentucky. I heard it was taken to the car crusher last year to be scraped. Their is a picture on it on the wrecker several pages back in this topic. :angel: :angel:


----------



## b2bluskyz

MAKIN SOME PROGRESS ....SHOUT OUT TO EDDIE FROM GHETTO FAB ,AND NOEL AND FONZ FROM ISLANDERS CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 22 2010, 11:57 AM~16962244
> *where's them update pix at mark?
> *


The car was sold this morning to a guy in South Dakota. He is painting it a stock color. :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 22 2010, 04:46 PM~16964964
> *The car was sold this morning to a guy in South Dakota. He is painting it a stock color.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :h5: :rimshot: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Feb 19 2010, 05:38 AM~16659595
> *   DAMN, THIS RIDE IS A LEGEND N STILL LOOKS GOOD.
> *


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Mar 22 2010, 04:57 PM~16965075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :drama:  :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> On it's way to the big junkyard in the sky.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ONE???


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Mar 22 2010, 04:57 PM~16965075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :drama:  :naughty:
> *


Sal texted me some pic's of the latest....Damn Adrian that shit is sick! Nobody has done that yet, and I am sure there will be plenty of people taking notes (including me!).

When is the next big San Diego show or event? I'm gonna buy a plane ticket and get down there.


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by gonzalez68_@Mar 22 2010, 01:07 PM~16962925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bIG SHOUT OUT TO THE HOMIE jOSE FROM EMPIRE CUSTOMS AND THE HOMIE SAL MANZANO AND CANT FORGET ABOUT THE LIL HOMIE JUNIOR! THANKS FOR ALL THA SUPPORT....
> *





AY CHINGOW :boink:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Feb 19 2010, 06:38 AM~16659595
> *   DAMN, THIS RIDE IS A LEGEND N STILL LOOKS GOOD.
> *


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 24 2010, 10:17 AM~16985482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:yes: uffin: uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Feb 12 2010, 09:21 PM~16598298
> *WHY CAUSE HE DID THE SAME PATTERNS ON YOURS? DON'T FORGET HE GETS STUCK ON PATTERNS!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes he does same patterns same colors


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 26 2010, 11:25 PM~17013878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD FERNIE :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 26 2010, 10:25 PM~17013878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 26 2010, 10:25 PM~17013878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PEOPLE LOVE THE ROOF ON MY DUECE,THAT THEY USE THE SAME PATTERNS, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOOKS GOOD GOT TO ADMIT IT :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Mar 27 2010, 03:44 PM~17018221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats homie.. good job


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Mar 27 2010, 03:41 PM~17018196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *









DAMN BRO, NIHON JIN MAG HUH :thumbsup: BIG CONGRATS TO YOU AND SAL


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Mar 27 2010, 03:44 PM~17018221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## b2bluskyz

HAPPY EASTER TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BROTHA HAVE A SAFE ONE....OH YEA DONT EAT ALL THE EASTER CANDY SAVE SOME FOR YOUR KIDS YOU DAMN DIABETIC :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :nono: :loco: :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR

Thats some nice work Sal.


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Apr 11 2010, 04:13 PM~17160860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A MAGNIFICENT 62 STILL WAITIN ON YOU


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:dunno:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Mar 27 2010, 08:00 AM~17015654
> *LOOKIN GOOD FERNIE :thumbsup:
> *



Is this Fernies new ride???


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

SAL, JUST WANNA LET U KNOW, THE CAR IS STILL ALIVE..THUGG PASSION" IN SWEDEN...NOTHING'S CHANGED...the New owner doesnt wanna change the PAINT AND MURALS... :biggrin: 

6 year Old Murals (by MIKE) and Paint (by SAL MANZANO)

































































picture from todays -Bilsport Performance Show & Custom Motor Show 2010, Sweden


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 13 2010, 09:19 AM~17178100
> *SAL, JUST WANNA LET U KNOW, THE CAR IS STILL ALIVE..THUGG PASSION" IN SWEDEN...NOTHING'S CHANGED...the New owner doesnt wanna change the PAINT AND MURALS... :biggrin:
> 
> 6 year Old Murals (by MIKE) and Paint (by SAL MANZANO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture from todays -Bilsport Performance Show & Custom Motor Show 2010, Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautifull car :wow:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 13 2010, 09:19 AM~17178100
> *SAL, JUST WANNA LET U KNOW, THE CAR IS STILL ALIVE..THUGG PASSION" IN SWEDEN...NOTHING'S CHANGED...the New owner doesnt wanna change the PAINT AND MURALS... :biggrin:
> 
> 6 year Old Murals (by MIKE) and Paint (by SAL MANZANO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture from todays -Bilsport Performance Show & Custom Motor Show 2010, Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS ONE OF THE BADDEST RIDES LEGENDARY


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Apr 13 2010, 04:03 PM~17181160
> *THIS ONE OF THE BADDEST RIDES LEGENDARY
> *


 :happysad: THANKZ BRO


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm:


----------



## b2bluskyz

sal u a baaaaad [email protected]##%%$%^&&*%^$%##@ F%%^&&^%%$^%er keep gettin these cars out :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Fonzoh

SAL OFICIALLY QUIT PAINTING, AND OPENED UP A NEW TROPICAL FISH STORE
SHOPS CALLED "BLOW FISH"

CALL HIM FOR GREAT DEALS

(619) 499-DEEZNUTS :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Apr 17 2010, 08:44 PM~17224438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAL OFICIALLY QUIT PAINTING,  AND OPENED UP A NEW TROPICAL FISH STORE
> SHOPS CALLED "BLOW FISH"
> 
> CALL HIM FOR GREAT DEALS
> 
> (619) 499-DEEZNUTS :biggrin:
> *


Call me when you get a chance, so I can send you your ticket.
:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Apr 17 2010, 08:44 PM~17224438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAL OFICIALLY QUIT PAINTING,  AND OPENED UP A NEW TROPICAL FISH STORE
> SHOPS CALLED "BLOW FISH"
> 
> CALL HIM FOR GREAT DEALS
> 
> (619) 499-DEEZNUTS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: A FEEZIE YOU STILL INTO FISH BRO ?


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Apr 21 2010, 06:29 PM~17263373
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: A FEEZIE YOU STILL INTO FISH BRO ?
> *




YA, BUT THEN AGAIN WHOS NOT :naughty:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Apr 21 2010, 08:19 PM~17264907
> *YA, BUT THEN AGAIN WHOS NOT :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN FOO YOU DRAGIN SAL TO THE PET SHOP LIKE YOU USED TO DO TO ME AND JERRY'S ASS :biggrin: TALKIN BOUT..... A A STOP AT LIL WANGS REAL QUICK THEY GOT THESE NEW CICHLIDS :roflmao:


----------



## scooby1925




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@Apr 27 2010, 05:41 PM~17320971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@Apr 27 2010, 04:41 PM~17320971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good... was the thing hanging on the wall in the background the inspiration for the color choices?


----------



## Maximus1959

You must mean the Raiders Banner!!!!

RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

TTT for the Raiders benching Jamarcus Russel!
Finally a good draft for Raider Nation.

Perhaps the color inspiration was from the Seattle Seahawks


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@Apr 27 2010, 03:41 PM~17320971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: AY WAY ES BUENO ME FREIND :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 27 2010, 08:40 PM~17324618
> *You must mean the Raiders Banner!!!!
> 
> RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> TTT for the Raiders benching Jamarcus Russel!
> Finally a good draft for Raider Nation.
> 
> Perhaps the color inspiration was from the Seattle Seahawks
> *




OH NO, RAIDER FAN........ARE YOU SERIOUS??????? :twak: 



TTT FOR THE SAN DIEGO MUTHA F'N SUPER CHARGERS :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Apr 27 2010, 11:13 PM~17326687
> *OH NO,  RAIDER FAN........ARE YOU SERIOUS??????? :twak:
> TTT FOR THE SAN DIEGO MUTHA F'N SUPER CHARGERS :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Here I fixed your post...

The San Diego Choackers! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

They have a top 5 QB in Rivers and got beat by the J. E. T. S....JETS JETS JETS!! with a turn over machine rookie QB in Sanchez
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I give them props thou. They have a good chance to make it to the Superbowl this year.

Raider Nation is re-building...


----------



## mrboscodelagente

how do i get a hold of this dude for some work??????


----------



## Maximus1959

> how do i get a hold of this dude for some work??????
> [/quote
> 
> You have to know the secret password?


----------



## scooby1925

my 63 rag finished and showing at chicano park day


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 28 2010, 12:31 AM~17327171
> *Here I fixed your post...
> 
> The San Diego Choackers!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> They have a top 5 QB in Rivers and got beat by the J. E. T. S....JETS JETS JETS!! with a turn over machine rookie QB in Sanchez
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I give them props thou. They have a good chance to make it to the Superbowl this year.
> 
> Raider Nation is re-building...
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 3 2010, 11:19 PM~17382587
> *:biggrin:
> *


Pics of 59 or GTFO!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 4 2010, 05:50 AM~17384720
> *Pics of 59 or GTFO!
> *


I will post pic's when you move to the westcoast and get out of Mississippi. The only thing Mississippi is known for is "The First 48" and "Swamp Buggy Racing Series". Well at least you have good BBQ.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 4 2010, 07:50 AM~17384720
> *Pics of 59 or GTFO!
> *


I have to agree.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 4 2010, 04:50 AM~17384720
> *Pics of 59 or GTFO!
> *



i seen it the chassis looks crazy :0


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 4 2010, 12:31 PM~17387975
> *I have to agree.
> *



YA ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 4 2010, 01:18 PM~17388416
> *i seen it the chassis looks crazy :0
> *


Who showed you pic's?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 4 2010, 02:18 PM~17388416
> *i seen it the chassis looks crazy :0
> *


Yea, maybe ill post the cell phone pics!!!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 4 2010, 05:21 PM~17390559
> *Yea, maybe ill post the cell phone pics!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 4 2010, 03:54 PM~17390330
> *Who showed you pic's?
> *


the guy that worked on it


----------



## Maximus1959

Danny D. did it!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 4 2010, 11:16 PM~17395892
> *Danny D. did it!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



oh thats his name??? he's allrighttt


----------



## MRJ-AIR

Nice work Sal!


----------



## MRJ-AIR

Does Sal even go online?


----------



## Maximus1959

Rarely...
He has no computer. Most the people in this forum are people that have had work done by him and have become freinds with eachother over the years.


----------



## FiveNine619

Can I get a sneek peek ???


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 5 2010, 01:19 AM~17396168
> *oh thats his name??? he's allrighttt
> *


Your mentor he is...

Pin Stripe Master!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 7 2010, 01:58 PM~17421533
> *Your mentor he is...
> 
> Pin Stripe Master!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin: keep up the great work on the 59 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 7 2010, 03:53 PM~17422038
> *:roflmao: :biggrin: keep up the great work on the 59 :thumbsup:
> *


Keep up the good work as well! I will look you up next time I am in Vegas to come check out your work in person. My parents live there. I was just there over Easter, and wish I would have gotten out to see some of my old freinds and met a few new ones. Maybe some day I will move back?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 7 2010, 05:03 PM~17422129
> *Keep up the good work as well! I will look you up next time I am in Vegas to come check out your work in person. My parents live there. I was just there over Easter, and wish I would have gotten out to see some of my old freinds and met a few new ones. Maybe some day I will move back?
> *


I thought you said you were moving to Mississippi? :uh:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 7 2010, 04:53 PM~17422530
> *I thought you said you were moving to Mississippi?  :uh:
> *


Nah..I just show up at a freinds house, who has a couple 64's asking him to take me to a good BBQ dinner.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 7 2010, 07:55 PM~17423535
> *Nah..I just show up at a freinds house, who has a couple 64's asking him to take me to a good BBQ dinner.
> *


Bring your wetsanding clothes next time, lol.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 7 2010, 07:23 PM~17423749
> *Bring your wetsanding clothes next time, lol.
> *


Fuck...I have done enough of that lately. That shit is brutal on your fingers after about half a belly of a car. 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Today is Bono's 50th birthday..... who is taking Sal out to celebrate??? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 13 2010, 10:19 AM~17178100
> *SAL, JUST WANNA LET U KNOW, THE CAR IS STILL ALIVE..THUGG PASSION" IN SWEDEN...NOTHING'S CHANGED...the New owner doesnt wanna change the PAINT AND MURALS... :biggrin:
> 
> 6 year Old Murals (by MIKE) and Paint (by SAL MANZANO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture from todays -Bilsport Performance Show & Custom Motor Show 2010, Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful Car :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Fonzoh

:uh: :twak: LETS KEEP THEM PICS COMING


----------



## orangekist

Work in progress


----------



## JasonJ

:smokin:


----------



## scooby1925

whats up sal where are you takin deposits for work and not finishing other peoples cars that have paid you in full, not surprised you got my number I got yours but you dont answer.


----------



## Fonzoh

:scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@May 18 2010, 03:32 PM~17530045
> *whats up sal where are you takin deposits for work and not finishing other peoples cars that have paid you in full, not surprised you got my number I got yours but you dont answer.
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## island sunset

*SAL HAS BEEN SICK FOR ABOUT 2 WEEK BUT HE'S BACK
HERE'S A CAR HE DID FOR ME 6 MONTH'S AGO
WAT IT DO 
<img src=\'http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx161/islandsunset-photo/DSC_5478.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 18 2010, 02:22 PM~17530589
> *SAL HAS BEEN SICK FOR ABOUT  2 WEEK BUT HE'S BACK
> HERE'S A CAR HE DID FOR ME 6 MONTH'S AGO
> WAT IT DO
> <img src=\'http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx161/islandsunset-photo/DSC_5478.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> *


Im likin that - Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@May 18 2010, 06:53 PM~17532834
> *Im likin that - Looks good!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 18 2010, 03:22 PM~17530589
> *SAL HAS BEEN SICK FOR ABOUT  2 WEEK BUT HE'S BACK
> HERE'S A CAR HE DID FOR ME 6 MONTH'S AGO
> WAT IT DO
> <img src=\'http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx161/islandsunset-photo/DSC_5478.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> *




:scrutinize: NOW TUCK YO BELLY IN FOOL AND START POLISHING :twak:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@May 18 2010, 03:22 PM~17530589
> *SAL HAS BEEN SICK FOR ABOUT  2 WEEK BUT HE'S BACK
> HERE'S A CAR HE DID FOR ME 6 MONTH'S AGO
> WAT IT DO
> <img src=\'http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx161/islandsunset-photo/DSC_5478.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> *


LOVE IT CLEAN RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@May 19 2010, 08:48 AM~17538660
> *:scrutinize: NOW TUCK YO BELLY IN FOOL AND START POLISHING :twak:
> *


YOU MEAN GET A BELLY TUCK?LMAO HEARD THAT FROM ANOTHER THREAD OL SCHOO :wow: YOU KNOW I LUV U CUZZ :roflmao: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@May 19 2010, 10:11 PM~17547518
> *YOU MEAN GET A BELLY TUCK?LMAO HEARD THAT FROM ANOTHER THREAD OL SCHOO :wow: YOU KNOW I LUV  U CUZZ :roflmao:  :h5:  :rimshot:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I THINK SAL NEEDS ONE TOO


----------



## XusoMem

I Might as well jump on the band wagon too... *SAL MANZANO*

... My *1st PAINT JOB* from SAL MANZANO ... *CIRCA 1995* ...

... My *2nd PAINT JOB* from SAL MANZANO ... *CIRCA 1997* ...

... My *3rd PAINT JOB* from SAL MANZANO ... *CIRCA 2000* ...

... My *4th PAINT JOB* ... It all depends when Sal has the time ?? ...

Message: "Sal, I need a *Black Cherry Pearl* on my new piece of crap..."

*'Dino* (Paradise Hills)

*To all:
If your gonna have your ride painted ? There is only "One" choice ... SAL !!!
Those who know -Know. Those who don't -Don't. And to let it be known this
Pinoy has known since 1995...'nuff said.*


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by XusoMem_@May 21 2010, 07:59 AM~17560534
> *I Might as well jump on the band wagon too... SAL MANZANO
> 
> ... My 1st PAINT JOB from SAL MANZANO  ... CIRCA 1995 ...
> 
> ... My 2nd PAINT JOB from SAL MANZANO ... CIRCA 1997 ...
> 
> ... My 3rd PAINT JOB from SAL MANZANO ... CIRCA 2000 ...
> 
> ... My 4th PAINT JOB ... It all depends when Sal has the time ?? ...
> 
> Message: "Sal, I need a Black Cherry Pearl on my new piece of crap..."
> 
> 'Dino  (Paradise Hills)
> 
> To all:
> If your gonna have your ride painted ? There is only "One" choice ... SAL !!!
> Those who know -Know.  Those who don't -Don't.  And to let it be known this
> Pinoy has known since 1995...'nuff said.
> *


I remember that car in your avatar.


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by XusoMem_@May 21 2010, 06:59 AM~17560534
> *I Might as well jump on the band wagon too... SAL MANZANO
> 
> ... My 1st PAINT JOB from SAL MANZANO  ... CIRCA 1995 ...
> 
> ... My 2nd PAINT JOB from SAL MANZANO ... CIRCA 1997 ...
> 
> ... My 3rd PAINT JOB from SAL MANZANO ... CIRCA 2000 ...
> 
> ... My 4th PAINT JOB ... It all depends when Sal has the time ?? ...
> 
> Message: "Sal, I need a Black Cherry Pearl on my new piece of crap..."
> 
> 'Dino  (Paradise Hills)
> 
> To all:
> If your gonna have your ride painted ? There is only "One" choice ... SAL !!!
> Those who know -Know.  Those who don't -Don't.  And to let it be known this
> Pinoy has known since 1995...'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :0
> *


----------



## scooby1925

Well Ive known sal sal since 1985 and things havent changed much he knows what I mean, right sal


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@May 21 2010, 02:29 PM~17563611
> *Well Ive known sal sal since 1985 and things havent changed much he knows what I mean, right sal
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@May 21 2010, 01:29 PM~17563611
> *Well Ive known sal sal since 1985 and things havent changed much he knows what I mean, right sal
> *






LIKE HIS BELLY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by XusoMem_@May 21 2010, 07:59 AM~17560534
> *I Might as well jump on the band wagon too... SAL MANZANO
> 
> ... My 1st PAINT JOB from SAL MANZANO  ... CIRCA 1995 ...
> 
> ... My 2nd PAINT JOB from SAL MANZANO ... CIRCA 1997 ...
> 
> ... My 3rd PAINT JOB from SAL MANZANO ... CIRCA 2000 ...
> 
> ... My 4th PAINT JOB ... It all depends when Sal has the time ?? ...
> 
> Message: "Sal, I need a Black Cherry Pearl on my new piece of crap..."
> 
> 'Dino  (Paradise Hills)
> 
> To all:
> If your gonna have your ride painted ? There is only "One" choice ... SAL !!!
> Those who know -Know.  Those who don't -Don't.  And to let it be known this
> Pinoy has known since 1995...'nuff said.
> *


WUDUP DINO :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@May 18 2010, 02:32 PM~17530045
> *whats up sal where are you takin deposits for work and not finishing other peoples cars that have paid you in full, not surprised you got my number I got yours but you dont answer.
> *


SCOOBY WHATS UP I THOUGHT HE FINISHED??  DID LOOK BAD ASS AT CHICANOPARK... :biggrin: POPPIN :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby1925

He finished part of it but not all that he said he was gonna do and hasnt finished another friends car that was supposed to be done,thats not cool with me .


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@May 23 2010, 10:30 AM~17576861
> *He finished part of it but not all that he said he was gonna do and hasnt finished another friends car that was supposed to be done,thats not cool with me .
> *


It's just easier to go pay $15k plus and go to LA, but he is worth the wait if your willing to work around everything.


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 23 2010, 11:45 AM~17576958
> *It's just easier to go pay $15k plus and go to LA, but he is worth the wait if your willing to work around everything.
> *


VERY,VERY TRUE


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 23 2010, 11:45 AM~17576958
> *It's just easier to go pay $15k plus and go to LA, but he is worth the wait if your willing to work around everything.
> *


WTF you mean i cant give him a $20 deposit and pick my shit up next week??? :angry:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2010, 11:13 AM~17577179
> *WTF you mean i cant give him a $20 deposit and pick my shit up next week???  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@May 23 2010, 10:30 AM~17576861
> *He finished part of it but not all that he said he was gonna do and hasnt finished another friends car that was supposed to be done,thats not cool with me .
> *




THE TRICK IS TO FEED HIS ASS ISLAND STYLE BBQ :boink:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@May 23 2010, 01:58 PM~17578328
> *THE TRICK IS TO FEED HIS ASS ISLAND STYLE BBQ :boink:
> *


Or just give him a few hundred dollars and a paint gun....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

OH SAL PAINTED THESE CAR THERE WERE MORE BUT MY CAMARA BATT FAILED I WOULD SAY ABOUT 10 TO 13 CARS SAL DID...SOUNDS LIKE A BUSY MAN TO ME :wow:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

MY SONS FAV.... :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@May 23 2010, 04:53 PM~17579181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SONS FAV.... :biggrin:
> *


Sal painted those too!


----------



## Fonzoh

:wow:


----------



## island sunset

g[/IMG]g[/IMG]















[/quote]


----------



## b2bluskyz

> g[/IMG]g[/IMG]


[/quote]
THANKS NOEL ,THERE YOU GO SAL ENJOY BRO :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset




----------



## XusoMem

:biggrin: 

Ray, has Mary seen these pictures ....-lol.

:biggrin: :biggrin: - Just Kiddin' - :biggrin: :biggrin: 


'Dino (will contact you when I get a little free time...)

P.S. 
(hey Ray... my brother has a '92 4-door broughamm just sitting, just waiting for
someone like me to mess with it... I got the pink slip, cuz he owes me, but I'm
really interested into doing something w/ my current '02 Lincoln LS V8)...?????

'email...me...
I Moved but I'm still in the Hills -Paradise Hills. 
Saddest part though...I don't have a garage anymore...
Hey Clean "Caddy"....Who did the Murals..??


----------



## b2bluskyz

HOOK -UP THE CADDY,I PERSONALLY WOULDNT MESS W/THE FORD OOPS I MEAN LINC LOL...."I DARE YOU" :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@May 28 2010, 09:14 AM~17632048
> *HOOK -UP THE CADDY,I PERSONALLY WOULDNT MESS W/THE FORD OOPS I MEAN LINC LOL...."I DARE YOU" :thumbsup:
> *


Get a 59er!


----------



## DETONATER

Lots of nice work here! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2010, 11:13 AM~17577179
> *WTF you mean i cant give him a $20 deposit and pick my shit up next week???  :angry:
> *


WHY IS IT THAT EVERY TIME, SOME ONE SAYS ANYTHING ABOUT SAL FUCKING SOMEONE PEOPLE SAY THIS SHIT(ABOVE) LIKE ITS FUCKING FUNNY WE DIDNT ALL DO THAT!!!! AND SAL IS FUCKED UP FOR FUCKING PEOPLE!!!!!!!!  
OH BY THE WAY WHATS UP JASON/ MARK? HOW LIFE TREATING YOU GUYS? :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 23 2010, 08:31 PM~17580376
> *Sal painted those too!
> *


 :wow:







DID HE DO THIS TOO. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA+May 29 2010, 06:48 PM~17643334-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHY IS IT THAT EVERY TIME, SOME ONE SAYS ANYTHING ABOUT SAL FUCKING SOMEONE PEOPLE SAY THIS SHIT(ABOVE) LIKE ITS FUCKING FUNNY WE DIDNT ALL DO THAT!!!! AND SAL IS FUCKED UP FOR FUCKING PEOPLE!!!!!!!!
> OH BY THE WAY WHATS UP JASON/ MARK? HOW LIFE TREATING YOU GUYS? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno: Haters i guess, lol.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-biggboy_@May 31 2010, 03:42 PM~17655521
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID HE DO THIS TOO. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


I can see the Big Ed & Benny Flores influence is strong on this one!


----------



## SSD1962




----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 31 2010, 08:50 PM~17658230
> *:dunno: Haters i guess, lol.
> I can see the Big Ed & Benny Flores influence is strong on this one!
> *


maybe even Gary Baca hmmmmm.....


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm:


----------



## Maximus1959

Maximus1959 is in need of your assistance...
Call me Monday regarding your plane ticket and the U2 concert!

Strength & Honor


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:sprint: :banghead:


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jun 9 2010, 08:13 PM~17743247
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

:run:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 9 2010, 09:50 PM~17744563
> *:run:
> *


What up FUCKER!


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

:ugh:


----------



## BIGJOE619

anyone lookin for a 2 door brougham just needs paint. 4 pumps 14 batteries. car is almost done 4500.. or take it now for 4000


----------



## scooby1925

where is the car and can I look at it


----------



## shadow1

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 23 2010, 07:31 PM~17580376
> *Sal painted those too!
> *


----------



## chavalin

si i painted the burro


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jun 12 2010, 10:11 PM~17771047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRESS IT DOWN!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@Jun 11 2010, 05:18 PM~17762496
> *where is the car and can I look at it
> *


san diego.. at bottoms up hydraulics..


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jun 12 2010, 09:11 PM~17771047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :no:


----------



## chavalin

also paintet a chiken


----------



## chavalin

un pollo


----------



## chavalin

un pollo


----------



## Maximus1959

un pollo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

BEFORE








AFTER








:rimshot: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jun 14 2010, 12:06 PM~17782975
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fonzoh

:wow:


----------



## JasonJ

For anyone that is on facebook...

www.facebook.com/salmanzano


----------



## Fonzoh

:nicoderm:


----------



## XusoMem

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jun 12 2010, 09:11 PM~17771047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*BOO-YA !!</span>  ...ya'll gotta check it out !!*  

:wow: But, Watch out though ... :wow: Due to a faulty solenoid which feeds the rear-end cylinders, it has the tendency to hop-kick 22"
with only only 1 hit of the bat switch or if you happen to get to close. No Perimeter-sensor alarm Needed and NO FAT CHICKS !!


----------



## Fonzoh

:wow:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 25 2009, 04:57 PM~12810932
> *I stilll have to look for my SAL MANZANO collections...but in the meantime...i found these pics online...
> RAY? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jun 24 2010, 10:33 PM~17881591
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUD UP SALLY WRE U AT :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jun 29 2010, 05:46 PM~17920272
> *WUD UP SALLY WRE U AT :biggrin:
> *


Seattle working on some dudes 5-9er!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 30 2010, 12:26 AM~17924395
> *Seattle working on some dudes 5-9er!
> *


let see some pics... :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 30 2010, 06:50 AM~17925085
> *let see some pics... :0
> *


 :no:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 30 2010, 01:57 PM~17928635
> *:no:
> *


 :happysad: pm?/? please


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 30 2010, 08:17 PM~17931279
> *:happysad: pm?/? please
> *


 :loco:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 30 2010, 07:34 PM~17931428
> *:loco:
> *


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 30 2010, 06:50 AM~17925085
> *let see some pics... :0
> *




YA POST UM, JUST DO IT............I TRIPPLE DOG DARE YA :angry:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 30 2010, 02:57 PM~17928635
> *:no:
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :twak:


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Post the pics, or get the ban stick! hno:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 2 2010, 09:04 AM~17944718
> *Post the pics, or get the ban stick!  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 2 2010, 10:04 AM~17944718
> *Post the pics, or get the ban stick!  hno:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Maximus1959

Everyone have a fun and safe July 4th holiday.

Sal thank you again for hanging out with me these last few weeks in Seattle. My family enjoyed your company. The 59' looks awesome and I appreciate everything you are doing for me. I will see you in early August, and take care of your health and your family. Gracias!

PS-What was the score between Argentina and Mexico in the World Cup?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 4 2010, 08:31 AM~17958053
> *Everyone have a fun and safe July 4th holiday.
> 
> Sal thank you again for hanging out with me these last few weeks in Seattle. My family enjoyed your company. The 59' looks awesome and I appreciate everything you are doing for me. I will see you in early August, and take care of your health and your family. Gracias!
> 
> PS-What was the score between Argentina and Mexico in the World Cup?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey at least we scored..not like that goose egg that Germany gave them!!!


----------



## b2bluskyz

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 30 2010, 07:50 AM~17925085
> *let see some pics... :0
> *


ITS LIKE FINE WINE U GOTTA LET IT FERMENT THEN YOU CRACK IT OPEN FOR THAT SPECIAL OCCASION


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## XusoMem

*15 years Ago . . . Way Back in the Day !!!! My 1st paint job by Sal... 
Only took 1 weekend (Sat/Sun), in my garage, and if I told you the price... 
... Sal would kick my A$$ !!! My USO Project #001 ...*

*" This was ... SAL's 1st USO car club, Paint Job ... over 15 years ago !!"*










 *" This was ... SAL's 1st USO car club, Paint Job ... over 15 years ago !!"  Sal Manzano and USO car club ... the rest is history *  

... *'nuff said*


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by XusoMem_@Jul 8 2010, 11:14 PM~17999639
> *15 years Ago . . . Way Back in the Day !!!! My 1st paint job by Sal...
> Only took 1 weekend (Sat/Sun), in my garage, and if I told you the price...
> ... Sal would kick my A$$ !!!
> 
> (Category: Mild Custom, Open Bed Mini)
> 
> http://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq304/j...pg?t=1278654555
> 
> :0  I remember after that L.A. Supershow, I left one "Huge", (and I mean HUGE) hydraulic and transmission oil spot/leak...  :0
> *


:h5:


----------



## Maximus1959

Sal...thanks again for a few weeks ago! Call me ASAP! I have a ticket reserved for you. Thnx Mark


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 19 2010, 08:37 PM~18088634
> *Sal...thanks again for a few weeks ago! Call me ASAP! I have a ticket reserved for you. Thnx Mark
> *


 :0 
that fool was suppose to come by my house today..but he never show..fucker!!!


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 19 2010, 10:11 PM~18089123
> *:0
> that fool was suppose to come by my house today..but he never show..fucker!!!
> *


 :banghead: :around:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jul 20 2010, 07:25 AM~18090931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 19 2010, 09:37 PM~18088634
> *Sal...thanks again for a few weeks ago! Call me ASAP! I have a ticket reserved for you. Thnx Mark
> *





PICS ? SNEEK PEEKS ? SHIT YOU CAN ALLWAYZ PM THEM TO ME, I WONT LEEK ANY :ugh: :naughty:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by blazen89+Jul 22 2010, 08:44 PM~18118210-->
> 
> 
> 
> PICS ? SNEEK PEEKS ? SHIT YOU CAN ALLWAYZ PM THEM TO ME, I WONT LEEK ANY :ugh:  :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-b2bluskyz_@Jul 4 2010, 03:24 PM~17960156
> *ITS LIKE FINE WINE U GOTTA LET IT FERMENT THEN YOU CRACK IT OPEN FOR THAT SPECIAL OCCASION
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Fonzoh

YOU GUYS ARE A BUNCH OF PINCHE KULITOS :twak: POST SOME PICS  :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Yeah....post something up homies!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 28 2010, 11:41 AM~18163401
> *Yeah....post something up homies!
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 28 2010, 09:41 AM~18163401
> *Yeah....post something up homies!
> *


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 29 2010, 08:18 AM~18172900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stop throwing up "U2" gang signs and get back to work cabron!

PS- Call me when you get a chance....CHAVA!


----------



## JasonJ

lol


----------



## XusoMem

:biggrin: *Sal's, ...always been a die-hard "U2 FAN".* :biggrin: 

I found these "Back in the Day Paints" by: Sal Manzano. *"... Sal's introduction to the USO car club ..."*

*My USO Project #002 (Circa 1997)... Sal Manzano Painted- 13yrs ago.*


















*My USO Project #003 (Circa 2000)... Sal Manzano Painted - 10yrs ago.*









...
... With Sal and USO/UCE car club the rest is history ... OLD SCHOOL  
... *I'm happy to say I was USO's first* ... but I would really like to know ???
... *"Just how many cars has Sal painted for USO members ???"*
_...Anybody ?? ...Anyone ??_

:cheesy: :cheesy: *'Dino* *(ex-U.S. ARMY - 1st Cavalry Division) ... hoohawh !!!* :cheesy: :cheesy:















*<--- Waiting for Sal ...*


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Maximus1959




----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## JasonJ

This topic is dead.


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 9 2010, 09:00 PM~18270488
> *This topic is dead.
> *


This topic needs cardioversion, as it is officially on life support! CLEAR!!!!


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 9 2010, 09:54 PM~18271111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 13 2010, 01:49 AM~18299695
> *This topic needs cardioversion, as it is officially on life support! CLEAR!!!!
> *


All you gotta do is post a few pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2010, 07:24 AM~18300453
> *All you gotta do is post a few pics.  :biggrin:
> *





X59 :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

The car is sold as of today to a local Hotrod guy. Look for it to be cherry red, as the guy was not big on the paint. Time to move onto camping and boats with my wife and kids.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 14 2010, 05:07 PM~18309964
> *The car is sold as of today to a local Hotrod guy. Look for it to be cherry red, as the guy was not big on the paint. Time to move onto camping and boats with my wife and kids.
> *


what car?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 14 2010, 06:07 PM~18309964
> *The car is sold as of today to a local Hotrod guy. Look for it to be cherry red, as the guy was not big on the paint. Time to move onto camping and boats with my wife and kids.
> *


FUCK YOU


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 14 2010, 05:53 PM~18310132
> *FUCK YOU
> *


I ain't lying...I decided it was not worth it to keep poring money into a hardtop. My dads old boss is big into Chevy's, so I let it go. For what I got I could by a new boat and get a good start on a convertible, so I said fuck it!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 14 2010, 05:53 PM~18310132
> *FUCK YOU
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## granpa

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 16 2010, 12:24 PM~18322836
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if its sold go ahead and post some good pics of the paint :werd: :x: :drama:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959+Aug 15 2010, 11:50 PM~18319361-->
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't lying...I decided it was not worth it to keep poring money into a hardtop. My dads old boss is  big into Chevy's, so I let it go. For what I got I could by a new boat and get a good start on a convertible, so I said fuck it!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i call bullshit....
> <!--QuoteBegin-granpa_@Aug 16 2010, 06:32 PM~18326533
> *if its sold go ahead and post some good pics of the paint  :werd:  :x:  :drama:
> *


x1000000030043848390538257875846578657657189768914734783787589785187578948


----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## Maximus1959

Before Sal Manzano 1994-1997


















After Sal Manzano 2000-who the fuck knows what happened to this fucker!!



























Just trying to inject a little life into this topic!!


----------



## Maximus1959

I miss those real triple gold Daytons with red powder spokes....

I might have to get me a new set of Dana Danes!


----------



## Fonzoh

:drama:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 19 2010, 12:21 AM~18350191
> *Before Sal Manzano 1994-1997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Sal Manzano 2000-who the fuck knows what happened to this fucker!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to inject a little life into this topic!!
> *



i miss seeeing that car I memeber when you had it at the sundome in yakima and fired it up and drove it, clowwwwing, you and james always rep'n USO


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 19 2010, 01:21 AM~18350191
> *That model chick tried to inject a little something into my seat!!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 20 2010, 08:24 PM~18366241
> *:ugh:
> *


ya....called the rosey red river-LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Aug 20 2010, 06:39 PM~18365668
> *i miss seeeing that car I memeber when you had it at the sundome in yakima and fired it up and drove it, clowwwwing, you and james always rep'n USO
> *


We try....
It's a waste of money to build a car that does not drive on the street. How can you win lowrider of the year and not rep on the street. I'm driving my car, lifted, with the beats blarring, win or lose...fuck it! Sal can redo it in another 5 years!


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 19 2010, 12:21 AM~18350191
> *Before Sal Manzano 1994-1997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Sal Manzano 2000-who the fuck knows what happened to this fucker!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to inject a little life into this topic!!
> *



Damn you just took it way back..... :wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 20 2010, 10:23 PM~18366984
> *We try....
> It's a waste of money to build a car that does not drive on the street. How can you win lowrider of the year and not rep on the street. I'm driving my car, lifted, with the beats blarring, win or lose...fuck it! Sal can redo it in another 5 years!
> *



i remeber you firing it up and me and my hommie dave, he had that kandy blue 64 were tripping when you were driving it, that is real rider shit


----------



## Fonzoh

:drama:


----------



## Hernan

I think I have a real old video clip from when you won 2nd place sweep at Super Show driving away with Scott King. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 22 2010, 11:06 PM~18380699
> *I think I have a real old video clip from when you won 2nd place sweep at Super Show driving away with Scott King.  :0  :0  :0
> *


We hopped and 3 wheeled in the Cashmen parking lot. Do you got that?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Aug 22 2010, 11:43 PM~18380984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Keep up the great work Chava! :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 22 2010, 11:06 PM~18380699
> *I think I have a real old video clip from when you won 2nd place sweep at Super Show driving away with Scott King.  :0  :0  :0
> *


Real old...
Let me translate what Hernan is saying...

"Fuck Mark...it's been like 7 years since you had a car out."-Lol

Sorry, but I had to go get educated and work my way up in my career. But now I can compeat versus pulling second place- :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 20 2010, 10:23 PM~18366984
> *We try....
> It's a waste of money to build a car that does not drive on the street. How can you win lowrider of the year and not rep on the street. I'm driving my car, lifted, with the beats blarring, win or lose...fuck it! Sal can redo it in another 5 years!
> *



Cant wait to c whatz next


----------



## Hernan




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 24 2010, 07:09 AM~18391904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! I did not know you have been holding all these pic's and videos in your lowrider library-lol
I wish I would have kept that car...Honda...or not.
Gotta love Hernan talking shit at the end of video 3! Clowining!!

Just make sure you bring you video camera in a few years my friend- :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I am curious where is the car now?????


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Aug 25 2010, 06:38 PM~18406516
> *I am curious where is the car now?????
> *


I sold it to the owner of the Ferrari dealership in Orlando, Florida. He sold it to a guy in Arkron, Ohio. Then that guy sold it to someone in Indy. I spoke with the LRM judges in 2005, whom claimed it was at NOPI. Who knows?

If it is avaliable, I would buy it back and keep it stored away. I have not intention of redoing it, but I would like to return it to the way I sold it. If anyone knows, where it is located; please let me know and I will buy it back.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 25 2010, 11:55 PM~18408844
> *I sold it to the owner of the Ferrari dealership in Orlando, Florida. He sold it to a guy in Arkron, Ohio. Then that guy sold it to someone in Indy. I spoke with the LRM judges in 2005, whom claimed it was at NOPI.  Who knows?
> 
> If it is avaliable, I would buy it back and keep it stored away. I have not intention of redoing it, but I would like to return it to the way I sold it. If anyone knows, where it is located; please let me know and I will buy it back.
> *


Hope it doesnt end up like the Vette, just sold for $4k in TX.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 25 2010, 10:55 PM~18408844
> *I sold it to the owner of the Ferrari dealership in Orlando, Florida. He sold it to a guy in Arkron, Ohio. Then that guy sold it to someone in Indy. I spoke with the LRM judges in 2005, whom claimed it was at NOPI.  Who knows?
> 
> If it is avaliable, I would buy it back and keep it stored away. I have not intention of redoing it, but I would like to return it to the way I sold it. If anyone knows, where it is located; please let me know and I will buy it back.
> *



I think we all have a ride we woulkd get back just to have it back
I hope u find it


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 26 2010, 07:11 AM~18410327
> *Hope it doesnt end up like the Vette, just sold for $4k in TX.
> *


I saw it on Craigslist a little over a year ago for like $6500 or $7500. Then I saw dude from RO bought it for the dirt. Nice find!

I heard my old car was left in a rain storm outside in Orlando. The second guy that bought it called me and told me that all the stereo equipment was ruined and the interior was damaged. He was trying to track down the correct upholstery to re-do it, but I think he ended up changing the entire look of the interior. Then he sold it to someone in Indy for $10,000. I have a feeling that car is probably sitting somewhere torn apart. Even if it is...I still want it back and would pay more then what it is worth to get it back.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 26 2010, 07:11 AM~18410327
> *Hope it doesnt end up like the Vette, just sold for $4k in TX.
> *


the vette is in good hands now and is currently getting a major face lift :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2010, 02:21 PM~18413376
> *the vette is in good hands now and is currently getting a major face lift :biggrin:
> *


Use laquer thinner and wipe the rest of the car. Are you keeping the resin flake basecoat?


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 26 2010, 09:13 PM~18416975
> *Use laquer thinner and wipe the rest of the car. Are you keeping the resin flake basecoat?
> *


probally not. it needs too much body work. easyer to start over


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2010, 05:28 AM~18418905
> *probally not. it needs too much body work.  easyer to start over
> *


Are you planning on returning it to the way it was? I a complete make over? You should fly Sal out there and have him re-spray the resin.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 26 2010, 11:13 PM~18416975
> *Use laquer thinner and wipe the rest of the car. Are you keeping the resin flake basecoat?
> *


that might have worked with fresh paint, you make it sound so easy like if the car didnt have any clear on it for over what 10 yrs now.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 27 2010, 10:34 AM~18420551
> *Are you planning on returning it to the way it was? I a complete make over? You should fly Sal out there and have him re-spray the resin.
> *


it will be the same kolors but new paint :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> that might have worked with fresh paint, you make it sound so easy like if the car didnt have any clear on it for over what 10 yrs now.....
> [/quote
> 
> I was just thinking that even after you do body work, Sal could spot in the resin base and make it savagable. I get what your saying thou. Good luck with it, and I am excited to see you bring this car back to the way it should be. Maybe it will modivate LRM to bring back Euro of the Year, as there are a number of Euro's still being built to compeat.


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> that might have worked with fresh paint, you make it sound so easy like if the car didnt have any clear on it for over what 10 yrs now.....
> [/quote
> 
> I was just thinking that even after you do body work, Sal could spot in the resin base and make it savagable. I get what your saying thou. Good luck with it, and I am excited to see you bring this car back to the way it should be. Maybe it will modivate LRM to bring back Euro of the Year, as there are a number of Euro's still being built to compeat.
> 
> 
> 
> thankx bro. im excited too :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## STR8RIDA

found this in the flake sale topic - looks like someone is copying the duece Sal did to me..... :twak: 



> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 28 2010, 11:15 PM~18431529
> *Here are some pics of the homies 62 in progress with SparkleEFX Flake..
> 
> Munoz Wheel & Accessories Montclair Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of a ride I sold last year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Maximus1959

Looks like Adrians car...or is it? Did Sal paint this?


----------



## STR8RIDA

Doesnt look like it to me :twak: 



> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Apr 7 2009, 09:59 AM~13506785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Aug 30 2010, 05:26 PM~18444350
> *Doesnt look like it to me :twak:
> *


I knew it wasn't the same car. I was being a smart ass! They do have a similar look, as Adrian is the only 62' two toned that way with the same color scheme.


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 30 2010, 05:50 PM~18445127
> *I knew it wasn't the same car. I was being a smart ass! They do have a similar look, as Adrian is the only 62' two toned that way with the same color scheme.
> *


Figured you werent serious :biggrin: 
At first I had to double take if it was Adrain's ride because of the colors and looks like who ever did it realy tried to copy the post area too with some of the effects.


----------



## JasonJ

Damn, Joost is working on a 62 now? :rimshot:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 30 2010, 08:19 PM~18446111
> *Damn, Joost is working on a 62 now?  :rimshot:
> *


Ahhhh shit! Thats a shot over the boww-lol

He has not posted in this topic since you 2 had it out last year. He seems like a cool cat. You 2 need to kiss and makeup. Maybe we should put the 2 of you in a WWE ring and have Hernan as the special guest referee. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

:biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 31 2010, 12:24 AM~18448013
> *Ahhhh shit! Thats a shot over the boww-lol
> 
> He has not posted in this topic since you 2 had it out last year.  He seems like a cool cat. You 2 need to kiss and makeup.  Maybe we should put the 2 of you in a WWE ring and have Hernan as the special guest referee.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 23 2010, 09:27 AM~18382404
> *Rollerz Only leaving barkaby for this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## brkSS

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 1 2010, 08:18 PM~18465178
> *
> *


sick clip :thumbsup: hold on to the baby,haha


----------



## XusoMem

*ThuggPassion2* :thumbsup: NICE VID

*Manny*,* Do you miss it ??? </span>*


*Fixing up ride is like having a kid... You can't wait to kick it outta the house but...
when it's gone... You'll start to miss it. Then after more time has past, you'll...
wish you had kept it. Then ponder more about it... If I could buy it back ideas ??

You'll tell yourself ...I just won't invest anymore money into it if I can get it back.
... Once it's gone it's gone. but, It is a memorable part of your life...

JOE FONTANILIA (San Diego)
Vehicle: RAW DEAL (LRM's 1st Lowrider Truck of the Year) - 1988? or '89 ??

Hell, he still has his in his garage (about 1/2 mile from me) on full show displayed.*
_...<span style=\'color:blue\'>Hell all he needs is a judge, powerup the turntable, turn on the lights... 
...quick wipe here, quick wipe there, Bing,Bang, Boom... TROPHY !! -lol_


----------



## XusoMem

*But, if it's a Rag ?? </span></span>HELL, You had better put that ride in your Last Will & Testament w/ clauses !!*
_'till death do you part type of shit..._

_<span style=\'color:blue\'>For me...there was this '63 Chevy Rag out of L.A. called "Black Cherry Pearl" (I think??)... circa LRM early 90's
Had a peanut-butter rag, and a continental kit. That would be my love, a keeper__._


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Amahury760

THIZZ VETTE WAZ ALSO PAINTED BY SAL.. LONG TIME AGO NOT SHURE ON HOW LONG AGO.. AND THE PAINT IS STILL LOOKING AS GOOD AS NEW...VETTE BELONGS TO LUIE FROM LATIN STYLE CC..SAN DIEGO.....


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 4 2010, 04:01 AM~18484585
> *THIZZ VETTE WAZ ALSO PAINTED BY SAL.. LONG TIME AGO NOT SHURE ON HOW LONG AGO.. AND THE PAINT IS STILL LOOKING AS GOOD AS NEW...VETTE BELONGS TO LUIE FROM LATIN STYLE CC..SAN DIEGO.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the real Dana's!


----------



## JasonJ

64 rag with Manzano Magic for sale:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=559670


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 6 2010, 02:39 PM~18499452
> *64 rag with Manzano Magic for sale:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=559670
> *


FINISH IT JASON... :|


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Sep 7 2010, 08:43 PM~18511378
> *FINISH IT JASON... :|
> *


I agree, it seems like you have a lot of time & money already.


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Aug 30 2010, 12:43 AM~18438464
> *found this in the flake sale topic - looks like someone is copying the duece Sal did to me..... :twak:
> :twak:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: The paint job is not even done yet.. Ant a former Vet member from Lifestyle is painting this car, the silver area will also be patterned out.. These pics were posted only to promote the Flake I sell..  Have a good one :biggrin:

This is why we need to stop using HOK... it all looks the same to an extent.. but as you can see the patterns are not even close to being the same. You gotta admit both styles are bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 9 2010, 10:46 PM~18531122
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: The paint job is not even done yet.. Ant a former Vet member from Lifestyle is painting this car, the silver area will also be patterned out.. These pics were posted only to promote the Flake I sell..   Have a good one  :biggrin:
> 
> This is why we need to stop using HOK... it all looks the same to an extent.. but as you can see the patterns are not even close to being the same. You gotta admit both styles are bad ass. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sal doesn't use HOK unless you specifically request it. PPG Raidiance dye all day. Both car's look bad ass, so prop's and respect to both painters.


----------



## DETONATER

X10 with out bad ass painters we would have buckets :0


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 9 2010, 11:01 PM~18531286
> *Sal doesn't use HOK unless you specifically request it. PPG Raidiance dye all day. Both car's look bad ass, so prop's and respect to both painters.
> *




TRUE DAT, I HAD ALL HOK SO SAL DIDNT MIND :biggrin: SAL NEEDS TO STOP BEING TIGHT W/HIS RESIN THOUGH


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Sep 10 2010, 07:00 AM~18532600
> *TRUE DAT, I HAD ALL HOK SO SAL DIDNT MIND :biggrin: SAL NEEDS TO STOP BEING TIGHT W/HIS RESIN THOUGH
> *


TIGHT? C'mon dogg...I know what you paid to get that Blazer patterned out. You got a super homie hookup. You better take his ass to Adelitia's for the love you got.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 14 2010, 04:33 PM~18567149
> *TIGHT? C'mon dogg...I know what you paid to get that Blazer patterned out. You got a super homie hookup. You better take his ass to Adelitia's for the love you got.
> *


Take him where? What? Never heard of it??? :|


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 14 2010, 02:33 PM~18567149
> *TIGHT? C'mon dogg...I know what you paid to get that Blazer patterned out. You got a super homie hookup. You better take his ass to taco salsa for the love you got.
> *


 :0


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 14 2010, 03:33 PM~18567149
> *TIGHT? C'mon dogg...I know what you paid to get that Blazer patterned out. You got a super homie hookup. You better take his ass to Adelitia's for the love you got.
> *






 ADELITAS?, YOU DIDNT KNOW?, SAL OWNS THAT PLACE  



AND AS FAR AS HIM BEING TIGHT, ASK HIM WHERE ALL HIS RESIN CANDYS AT :yes: :yes: HE COULD PAINT PIANOS FOR DAYS BRO :biggrin: 

GO AHEAD ASK HIM


----------



## island sunset




----------



## CustomMachines

sick work


----------



## Maximus1959

And for the record....
Sal being a lagger? He has painted over 36 cars this year with no body man etc. Not to mention he has spent weeks at a time up here in Seattle, completing a full restoration for a total show car. I don't know of any custom body shop with a team of people, let alone 1 guy (Sal) that has put out that many cars in a year.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Sep 14 2010, 07:15 PM~18569073
> * ADELITAS?, YOU DIDNT KNOW?, SAL OWNS THAT PLACE
> AND AS FAR AS HIM BEING TIGHT, ASK HIM WHERE ALL HIS RESIN CANDYS AT :yes:  :yes: HE COULD PAINT PIANOS FOR DAYS BRO  :biggrin:
> 
> GO AHEAD ASK HIM
> *


Considering you only paid $800 and a paint gun for a fully patterned out Blazer. It is at least $3500-$5000 to get the materials. That is at least 4 times more then what you paid (at a minumum). He is not doing resins, because nobody is willing to pay him of a regular Kandy, let along a resin. I was willing to pay him, but I wanted a different syle paint job, so I told him we could do it the next car. Give me a few years...


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2010, 04:04 PM~18567403
> *Take him where? What? Never heard of it???  :|
> *


PORNO BOY!


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 15 2010, 08:51 PM~18579626
> *Considering you only paid $800 and a paint gun for a fully patterned out Blazer. It is at least $3500-$5000 to get the materials. That is at least 4 times more then what you paid (at a minumum). He is not doing resins, because nobody is willing to pay him of a regular Kandy, let along a resin. I was willing to pay him, but I wanted a different syle paint job, so I told him we could do it the next car. Give me a few years...
> *





$800 ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IM FROM THE GHETTO THATS RENT MONEY FOR ME :biggrin: AND A PAINT GUN? SAL GOT GUNS UP HIS BELLY :biggrin: 


MY NEXT RIDE WONT BE CANDY OR RESIN JUST SINGLE STAGE


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Sep 15 2010, 09:36 PM~18580085
> *$800 ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IM FROM THE GHETTO THATS RENT MONEY FOR ME :biggrin: AND A PAINT GUN? SAL GOT GUNS UP HIS BELLY :biggrin:
> MY NEXT RIDE WONT BE CANDY OR RESIN JUST SINGLE STAGE
> *


Well I ain't from the ghetto, but I still pay him what he deserves. I only wish I was on the ghetto payment plan, as I have given him at least ???? and have paid all expenses. Whatever....I sold my 59' anyway....remember? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I did not know mini truckers that drive Blazers are from the ghetto? :biggrin: 
You need to get you a Chevy...


----------



## Maximus1959

And not a Chevy Blazer :biggrin: 

Heard Ray has a 63 Imp if anyone wants to claim it. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 15 2010, 07:41 PM~18579542
> *And for the record....
> Sal being a lagger? He has painted over 36 cars this year with no body man etc. Not to mention he has spent weeks at a time up here in Seattle, completing a full restoration for a total show car. I don't know of any custom body shop with a team of people, let alone 1 guy (Sal) that has put out that many cars in a year.
> *


 :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 14 2010, 04:04 PM~18567403
> *Take him where? What? Never heard of it???  :|
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :boink: :boink: :naughty: uffin:


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 15 2010, 10:11 PM~18580401
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Well I ain't from the ghetto, but I still pay him what he deserves. I only wish I was on the ghetto payment plan, as I have given him at least ???? and have paid all expenses. Whatever....I sold my 59' anyway....remember?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I did not know mini truckers that drive Blazers are from the ghetto?  :biggrin:
> You need to get you a Chevy...
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: WELL YOU CANT COMPARE A BLAZER TO A 59, BUT DONT GET IT TWISTED YOUR SHIT IS BADASS, AND I TOO SEEN SOME SNEEK PEEKS


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 15 2010, 10:15 PM~18580436
> *And not a Chevy Blazer  :biggrin:
> 
> Heard Ray has a 63 Imp if anyone wants to claim it.  :biggrin:
> *




YA HIS "NEW 63" IS CLEAN, AND HE WILL BUILD IT IN NO TIME, THEN PROB SWAP IT FOR A DIFFRENT 63 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Sep 16 2010, 06:10 AM~18581919
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WELL YOU CANT COMPARE A BLAZER TO A 59, BUT DONT GET IT TWISTED YOUR SHIT IS BADASS, AND I TOO SEEN SOME SNEEK PEEKS
> *


 :| pics or didnt happen!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Sep 16 2010, 07:12 AM~18581938
> *YA HIS "NEW 63" IS CLEAN, AND HE WILL BUILD IT IN NO TIME, THEN PROB SWAP IT FOR A DIFFRENT  63 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I sold it remember :biggrin: 

We will have to meet up in SD soon, as I will be coming down as early as the next 2-3 weeks for some work training. I will buy you a beer, but don't try to pawn off any of your used cheap ass paint guns on me :biggrin: while I'm there.


----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 16 2010, 02:00 PM~18584577
> *I sold it remember  :biggrin:
> 
> We will have to meet up in SD soon, as I will be coming down as early as the next 2-3 weeks for some work training. I will buy you a beer, but don't try to pawn off any of your used cheap ass paint guns on me  :biggrin:  while I'm there.
> *



NO PROB, YOU CAN PM ME YOUR # OR GET AHOLD OF RAY OR SAL. 

AND THE ONLY THING YOU SOLD WAS YOUR SOUL TO LOWRIDEN :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Sep 17 2010, 09:07 PM~18595315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## island sunset

*
FUCK SAL'S FAT ASS AND FUCK YOUR 59 MARK THAT SHIT IS UGLY*


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Sep 21 2010, 12:06 PM~18622956
> *
> FUCK SAL'S FAT ASS AND FUCK YOUR 59 MARK THAT SHIT IS UGLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Sep 21 2010, 01:06 PM~18622956
> *
> FUCK SAL'S FAT ASS AND FUCK YOUR 59 MARK THAT SHIT IS UGLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 21 2010, 05:21 PM~18625459
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT I KNOW YOUR GONA BE KILLIN PEOPLE WITH THAT 59


----------



## island sunset

JUST PLAYIN SAL BUT YOUR STILL FAT JUST LIKE ME :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Sep 21 2010, 07:53 PM~18627038
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT I KNOW YOUR GONA BE KILLIN PEOPLE WITH THAT 59
> *


Thanks bro! I like the way it turned out, but I am sure plenty of people won't get it and will hate all over it. I was suprised how much of a difference Danny D. was able to make, when he did his thing on it. It really complimented the work Sal did.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 21 2010, 09:30 PM~18628872
> *Thanks bro! I like the way it turned out, but I am sure plenty of people won't get it and will hate all over it. I was suprised how much of a difference Danny D. was able to make, when he did his thing on it. It really complimented the work Sal did.
> *


sneek peak?


----------



## danny chawps

> dam these two are sick :cheesy:


----------



## Flowrider




----------



## SargeistExisting

If Sal ever craves any man-meat, I know of atleast two people posting in here that would fight each other to get to him first. You two closet cases are showing your thongs in here. No names....You know who you are.


----------



## FiveNine619

chava call me..


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Sep 17 2010, 09:07 PM~18595315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SargeistExisting_@Sep 23 2010, 12:35 PM~18643346
> *If Sal ever craves any man-meat, I know of atleast two people posting in here that would fight each other to get to him first.  You two closet cases are showing your thongs in here.  No names....You know who you are.
> *


Everyone...SargeistExisting is performing tonight at the Giggle Hut. Admission is $3.00 for adults and children are free. Please feel free to reach out to him with any questions, at www.funnyguy.com. This is an example of some of his great material.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 24 2010, 09:37 AM~18651791
> *Everyone...SargeistExisting is performing tonight at the Giggle Hut. Admission is $3.00 for adults and children are free. Please feel free to reach out to him with any questions, at www.funnyguy.com. This is an example of some of his great material.
> *


 :0


----------



## SargeistExisting

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 24 2010, 12:37 PM~18651791
> *Everyone...SargeistExisting is performing tonight at the Giggle Hut. Admission is $3.00 for adults and children are free. Please feel free to reach out to him with any questions, at www.funnyguy.com. This is an example of some of his great material.
> *


Jokes coming from the only "nut-hanger" in history to have an LRM model get her period on his driver's seat during a shoot. Then admits to covering it during shows so he could sit in the period blood during the move-in.
:dunno:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SargeistExisting_@Sep 27 2010, 08:18 PM~18677568
> *Jokes coming from the only "nut-hanger" in history to have an LRM model get her period on his driver's seat during a shoot.  Then admits to covering it during shows so he could sit in the period blood during the move-in.
> :dunno:
> *


The LRM model thing is an inside joke between 6 guys on here. You think you know what your talking about, but your way in left field.

Nut Hanger- Well you seem to be following myself over the last 16 years. You know more about me then I do? I don't need to ride his nuts, as he will drop whatever he is doing and be here within a week if I asked him too. You just want to talk shit, because you probably got turned down by Sal or he lagged on your car so you are taking shots at him through me. 

Glad to know I have a following-LOL


----------



## Maximus1959

> dam these two are sick :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## SargeistExisting

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 28 2010, 02:07 AM~18679352
> *The LRM model thing is an inside joke between 6 guys on here. You think you know what your talking about, but your way in left field.
> 
> Nut Hanger- Well you seem to be following myself over the last 16 years. You know more about me then I do? I don't need to ride his nuts, as he will drop whatever he is doing and be here within a week if I asked him too. You just want to talk shit, because you probably got turned down by Sal or he lagged on your car so you are taking shots at him through me.
> 
> Glad to know I have a following-LOL
> *


 :uh: I don't give a flying fuck about Sal. I am taking shots at YOU. Because you are a bitch. Plain & simple. And no, not following you at all. First saw you in the "All Wrapped Up" thread trying to tell an RO member how to paint. It isn't hard to see the bitch in a person when you fly all over LIL displaying it.

By the way....in my original post, I said "no names". However, you jumped at the chance to out yourself. Good job proving my point. Keep fighting the good fight.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SargeistExisting_@Sep 28 2010, 06:26 AM~18680057
> *:uh: I don't give a flying fuck about Sal.  I am taking shots at YOU.  Because you are a bitch.  Plain & simple.  And no, not following you at all.  First saw you in the "All Wrapped Up" thread trying to tell an RO member how to paint.  It isn't hard to see the bitch in a person when you fly all over LIL displaying it.
> 
> By the way....in my original post, I said "no names".  However, you jumped at the chance to out yourself.  Good job proving my point.  Keep fighting the good fight.
> :thumbsup:
> *


I never told anyone how to paint. Read the post..I asked what his plans were to do with the car and congratulated him on the find. I offered to hook him up with Sal if he had any questions about the original paint job Sal did. Nothing more...
One of the other painters, which I later found out was his freind asked me a few questions and we exchanged information in a PM. 
It is easy to call someone a bitch when you are sitting behind a PC in North Carolina with your dog Greven. 
I'm done going back and fourth with you. You entered the topic talking shit you can leave doing the same.


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by SargeistExisting_@Sep 27 2010, 08:18 PM~18677568
> *Jokes coming from the only "nut-hanger" in history to have an LRM model get her period on his driver's seat during a shoot.  Then admits to covering it during shows so he could sit in the period blood during the move-in.
> :dunno:
> *



TALKIN ABOUT HANGIN ON SOMBODY'S NUT'Z.HOW DO U KNOW HE WAS IN LRM.
*STALKER* :scrutinize:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

WHAT UP


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Sep 30 2010, 02:26 PM~18703630
> *TALKIN ABOUT HANGIN ON SOMBODY'S NUT'Z.HOW DO U KNOW HE WAS IN LRM.
> STALKER :scrutinize:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 15 2010, 09:51 PM~18579626
> *Considering you only paid $800 and a paint gun for a fully patterned out Blazer. It is at least $3500-$5000 to get the materials. That is at least 4 times more then what you paid (at a minumum). He is not doing resins, because nobody is willing to pay him of a regular Kandy, let along a resin. I was willing to pay him, but I wanted a different syle paint job, so I told him we could do it the next car. Give me a few years...
> *


Hey can u please explain this resin stuff to me u been talkin about? im not familiar with it and u said it was expensive to do so it must be good.....


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Oct 2 2010, 12:13 PM~18718697
> *Hey can u please explain this resin stuff to me u been talkin about? im not familiar with it and u said it was expensive to do so it must be good.....
> *


I'm not a painter, so I am probably not the right person to ask. I understand the process and what the differences are, from being trained by Sal. Evey painter has his own opinion on things, but here is what I know.

When you shoot a regular metal flake Kandy, clear is used as the carrier for the flake. You cannot see it unless you look under a micro scope, but metal flakes land on top of each other and in all different directions. Imagine an individual peice of metal flake being a mirror. If you lay a mirror flat you get a nice reflective image. Now take that mirror and turn it 90 degrees, and you lose a portion of your reflective image. This is what happens to the metal flake on a car.

When you shoot a resin flake Kandy, clear resin is used as the carrier for the flake (typically jumbo flake is used). The clear resin chemically reacts with the jumbo flake and causes the flakes to all lay flat and become very reflective. The flake with also lay more evenly. The end result is you get a very bright reflective paint job. Bass fishing boats are painted in resin, along with theme park rides.

What makes it expensive is clear resin to carry the flake and the additional clear coat you have to use to bury all the flake and graphics. Your labor costs also go way up, because you have to wetsand after each step in the process before you can move forward to the next step. It is a much more time consuming and labor intensive process then a regular Kandy paint job. 

Again, I am not a painter, but this is the process that Sal taught me. MaxOne on layitlow knows how to paint resin and has done some of the top championship cars out there. He is a better resource to learn from then myself, as he is a painter and one of a few lowrider painters that can do it. Perhaps you may want to send him a PM and ask for some help. Hopefully I have been able to help you out...

Take a look at Wrapped with Envy, Outer Limits, All Wrapped Up, Raw Deal, Crystal Blue Persuassion, Rollin Malo, Alladin, ect. These are all resin paint jobs, which you should be able to see a difference in comparision to a standard Kandy.


----------



## Maximus1959

Here I hi-jacked these out of another topic...
These two are resin paint jobs.


----------



## streetking

Ok I get what your saying...I gotta see the process in person...sounds really interesting


----------



## HECTOR664

> dam these two are sick :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: X2
Click to expand...


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Fonzoh

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 2 2010, 02:24 PM~18719297
> *I'm not a painter, so I am probably not the right person to ask. I understand the process and what the differences are, from being trained by Sal. Evey painter has his own opinion on things, but here is what I know.
> 
> When you shoot a regular metal flake Kandy, clear is used as the carrier for the flake. You cannot see it unless you look under a micro scope, but metal flakes land on top of each other and in all different directions. Imagine an individual peice of metal flake being a mirror. If you lay a mirror flat you get a nice reflective image. Now take that mirror and turn it 90 degrees, and you lose a portion of your reflective image.  This is what happens to the metal flake on a car.
> 
> When you shoot a resin flake Kandy, clear resin is used as the carrier for the flake (typically jumbo flake is used). The clear resin chemically reacts with the jumbo flake and causes the flakes to all lay flat and become very reflective. The flake with also lay more evenly. The end result is you get a very bright reflective paint job. Bass fishing boats are painted in resin, along with theme park rides.
> 
> What makes it expensive is clear resin to carry the flake and the additional clear coat you have to use to bury all the flake and graphics. Your labor costs also go way up, because you have to wetsand after each step in the process before you can move forward to the next step. It is a much more time consuming and labor intensive process then a regular Kandy paint job.
> 
> Again, I am not a painter, but this is the process that Sal taught me. MaxOne on layitlow knows how to paint resin and has done some of the top championship cars out there. He is a better resource to learn from then myself, as he is a painter and one of a few lowrider painters that can do it. Perhaps you may want to send him a PM and ask for some help. Hopefully I have been able to help you out...
> 
> Take a look at Wrapped with Envy, Outer Limits, All Wrapped Up, Raw Deal, Crystal Blue Persuassion, Rollin Malo, Alladin, ect. These are all resin paint jobs, which you should be able to see a difference in comparision to a standard Kandy.
> *






GOOD JOB ON EXPLAINING THE "RESIN FLAKE PROCESS" BUT RESIN CANDY IS A TOTTALLY DIFFRENT THING  JUST THINK AND REMEMBER WHAT A QUALITY PIANO'S PAINT JOB LOOKS LIKE :biggrin: VERY, VERY, VERY EXPENSIVE :yes: 

SAL CAN EXPLAIN MORE, AND YES HE HAS SOME STASHED AWAY FOR THAT "SPECIAL CUSTOMER"


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Oct 3 2010, 10:14 AM~18723783
> *GOOD JOB ON EXPLAINING THE "RESIN FLAKE PROCESS" BUT RESIN CANDY IS A TOTTALLY DIFFRENT THING  JUST THINK AND REMEMBER WHAT A QUALITY PIANO'S PAINT JOB LOOKS LIKE :biggrin: VERY, VERY, VERY EXPENSIVE :yes:
> 
> SAL CAN EXPLAIN MORE, AND YES HE HAS SOME STASHED AWAY FOR THAT "SPECIAL CUSTOMER"
> *


Your right, it is definately another level IMO. The average person cannot appreciate something like that, but people (painter's) that know what a resin is can definately appreciate the time and money involved. Had I not been 1600 miles away, I would have done one on my car. But for what I spent and the amount of time to do a pearl kandy, maybe I should have. The next car I definately will be that "Special Customer" you refered to :biggrin: .


----------



## hi_ryder

geez, leave a thread for a few weeks... come back to a haterade spit take.


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 2 2010, 02:24 PM~18719297
> *I'm not a painter, so I am probably not the right person to ask. I understand the process and what the differences are, from being trained by Sal. Evey painter has his own opinion on things, but here is what I know.
> 
> When you shoot a regular metal flake Kandy, clear is used as the carrier for the flake. You cannot see it unless you look under a micro scope, but metal flakes land on top of each other and in all different directions. Imagine an individual peice of metal flake being a mirror. If you lay a mirror flat you get a nice reflective image. Now take that mirror and turn it 90 degrees, and you lose a portion of your reflective image.  This is what happens to the metal flake on a car.
> 
> When you shoot a resin flake Kandy, clear resin is used as the carrier for the flake (typically jumbo flake is used). The clear resin chemically reacts with the jumbo flake and causes the flakes to all lay flat and become very reflective. The flake with also lay more evenly. The end result is you get a very bright reflective paint job. Bass fishing boats are painted in resin, along with theme park rides.
> 
> What makes it expensive is clear resin to carry the flake and the additional clear coat you have to use to bury all the flake and graphics. Your labor costs also go way up, because you have to wetsand after each step in the process before you can move forward to the next step. It is a much more time consuming and labor intensive process then a regular Kandy paint job.
> 
> Again, I am not a painter, but this is the process that Sal taught me. MaxOne on layitlow knows how to paint resin and has done some of the top championship cars out there. He is a better resource to learn from then myself, as he is a painter and one of a few lowrider painters that can do it. Perhaps you may want to send him a PM and ask for some help. Hopefully I have been able to help you out...
> 
> Take a look at Wrapped with Envy, Outer Limits, All Wrapped Up, Raw Deal, Crystal Blue Persuassion, Rollin Malo, Alladin, ect. These are all resin paint jobs, which you should be able to see a difference in comparision to a standard Kandy.
> *


thats a good way to describe resin ,Sal has been the king of that for along time now in the lowrider scene and told you right on. There is no diff between a resin paint job and a kandy resin paint job, only if you keep it as a base and dont kandy over it. Resin is just a different carrier used to spray flake with, once you have your resin flake as a base or you used more tradional methods as a carrier(intercoat or clear) then you work from that point on the same .You work your tape,patterns and kandy just the same either way over it.Just doing a resin flake as a base takes you a bit longer and alott more material to get to that point, resin is the best carrier to use to get large amounts of flake spraid without them laying all crazy and clumping up.


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 3 2010, 07:29 AM~18719316
> *Here I hi-jacked these out of another topic...
> These two are resin paint jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size flake might a job like this be painted with? .040 .015? they look huge...


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Oct 4 2010, 04:35 PM~18734280
> *thats a good way to describe resin ,Sal has been the king of that for along time now in the lowrider scene and told you right on. There is no diff between a resin paint job and a kandy resin paint job, only if you keep it as a base and dont kandy over it. Resin is just a different carrier used to spray flake with, once you have your resin flake as a base or you used more tradional methods as a carrier(intercoat or clear) then you work from that point on the same .You work your tape,patterns and kandy just the same either way over it.Just doing a resin flake as a base takes you a bit longer and alott more material to get to that point, resin is the best carrier to use to get large amounts of flake spraid without them laying all crazy and clumping up.
> *


This is the man right here if you have questions. Like I said, I'm not a painter, but I have a good understanding of the process. Mad One painted Outer Limits and re-did Rollin Malo. He definately knows his shit and is one of a count on one hand list of lowrider painter's that knows how to do it. He is a better resource then myself, as I just admire the time and effort artist's put into paint jobs and try and learn a little along the way. Thanks for chimming in


----------



## drasticbean

Ok. I have a cool question for you guy. 
Who taught sal and who taught the person that taught sal. ????   

I will let u guys know later if no one knows.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 5 2010, 10:53 AM~18741655
> *Ok. I have a cool question for you guy.
> Who taught sal and who taught the person that taught sal. ????
> 
> I will let u guys know later if no one knows.
> *


benny flores ,big ed...


----------



## JasonJ

Too easy Bean... you talking to a whole topic full of guys that belong to a secret society known as "FTW 19-1-12" aka Flake The World (the numbers are a secret and must not be discussed).... it is a mysterious group comprised of a selected few.

Mark Pyle, and his son, Ray Carbullido founded the group on the third full moon of the Chinese calendar known as the "year of the flake". Other well known members include Bono and The Edge from U2, PeeWee Herman, The Keebler Elves, and Ron Jeremy... all reportedly members of FTW 19-1-12. A few members have been expelled from the group for reasons only known to its members, most notable is Angel aka BROOKLYNBUSA. Internet conspiracists speculate that it was a result of Angel refusing to fully complete the initiation process which has been reported to include a trip to TJ, a room "upstairs", some jalpenos, a 40oz michelada, a rubber chicken, and a jar of silver microflake.

Conspiracy theories about the "FTW 19-1-12" society are almost as old as the society itself. The group has been blamed for everything from the creation of the "Best Flake in Show Award" to the attempted kidnapping of Derrick Jagharoo's mom.

The group remains tight lipped about its membership and its rituals. Many have tried to infiltrate the group, none have succeeded.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 5 2010, 04:20 PM~18744204
> *Too easy Bean... you talking to a whole topic full of guys that belong to a secret society known as "FTW 19-1-12" aka Flake The World (the numbers are a secret and must not be discussed).... it is a mysterious group comprised of a selected few.
> 
> Mark Pyle, and his son, Ray Carbullido founded the group on the third full moon of the Chinese calendar known as the "year of the flake". Other well known members include Bono and The Edge from U2, PeeWee Herman, The Keebler Elves, and Ron Jeremy... all reportedly members of FTW 19-1-12. A few members have been expelled from the group for reasons only known to its members, most notable is Angel aka BROOKLYNBUSA. Internet conspiracists speculate that it was a result of Angel refusing to fully complete the initiation process which has been reported to include a trip to TJ, a room "upstairs", some jalpenos, a 40oz michelada, a rubber chicken, and a jar of silver microflake.
> 
> Conspiracy theories about the "FTW 19-1-12" society are almost as old as the society itself. The group has been blamed for everything from the creation of the "Best Flake in Show Award" to the attempted kidnapping of Derrick Jagharoo's mom.
> 
> The group remains tight lipped about its membership and its rituals. Many have tried to infiltrate the group, none have succeeded.
> *


thats funny..good story


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 5 2010, 05:20 PM~18744204
> *Too easy Bean... you talking to a whole topic full of guys that belong to a secret society known as "FTW 19-1-12" aka Flake The World (the numbers are a secret and must not be discussed).... it is a mysterious group comprised of a selected few.
> 
> Mark Pyle, and his son, Ray Carbullido founded the group on the third full moon of the Chinese calendar known as the "year of the flake". Other well known members include Bono and The Edge from U2, PeeWee Herman, The Keebler Elves, and Ron Jeremy... all reportedly members of FTW 19-1-12. A few members have been expelled from the group for reasons only known to its members, most notable is Angel aka BROOKLYNBUSA. Internet conspiracists speculate that it was a result of Angel refusing to fully complete the initiation process which has been reported to include a trip to TJ, a room "upstairs", some jalpenos, a 40oz michelada, a rubber chicken, and a jar of silver microflake.
> 
> Conspiracy theories about the "FTW 19-1-12" society are almost as old as the society itself. The group has been blamed for everything from the creation of the "Best Flake in Show Award" to the attempted kidnapping of Derrick Jagharoo's mom.
> 
> The group remains tight lipped about its membership and its rituals. Many have tried to infiltrate the group, none have succeeded.
> *


Other members include Hernans Custom Engraving, The Cure, Mapache aka Fernie, the entire Jackass Crew, and The "Nature Boy" Ric Flair, who is rumored to be woooooooing as we speak, due to his recent involement with the group. Recently we began talks to trade for Randy Moss with the NE Patriots, but contract talks are holding up the deal. Apparently he is not getting a new deal in NE and wants the BALL! so he should be a good fit in FTW 19-1-12. This year we will have our secret society working the grounds of the LV Super Show, on the condition that all transformers will be disqualified, due to lack of drive ability. We fully deny any involvement in the Jagharoo family kidnapping, as she has been busy re-painting "All Wrapped Up" for the second time, and interviewing with Street Custom Magazine taking credit for 6 trips to Seattle to restore Maximus1959. We are currently in talks with Angel aka BROOKLYNUSA to rejoin the group, on the condition that he would leave a second chrome Regal frame in Sals front yard for another 2 years, or until it rusts.


----------



## Maximus1959

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder

g$'s sperm donor taught everyone...


----------



## BlueBerry

Hows it goin Maximus ??? 


Things could be better & they could be worse here ...idk,, I'll take it a day at a time..... Take it easy


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 5 2010, 11:04 PM~18747454
> *Other members include Hernans Custom Engraving, The Cure, Mapache aka Fernie, the entire Jackass Crew, and The "Nature Boy" Ric Flair, who is rumored to be woooooooing as we speak, due to his recent involement with the group. Recently we began talks to trade for Randy Moss with the NE Patriots, but contract talks are holding up the deal. Apparently he is not getting a new deal in NE and wants the BALL! so he should be a good fit in FTW 19-1-12. This year we will have our secret society working the grounds of the LV Super Show, on the condition that all transformers will be disqualified, due to lack of drive ability. We fully deny any involvement in the Jagharoo family kidnapping, as she has been busy re-painting "All Wrapped Up" for the second time, and interviewing with Street Custom Magazine taking credit for 6 trips to Seattle to restore Maximus1959. We are currently in talks with Angel aka BROOKLYNUSA to rejoin the group, on the condition that he would leave a second chrome Regal frame in Sals front yard for another 2 years, or until it rusts.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## island sunset

*FUCKEN JASON I ALMOST SHIT MY PANTS YOU HAD ME ROLLIN HARD AND CRY'IN AND MY FUCKEN STOMACH HURTS BRO.* :around: :biggrin: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :barf: :h5:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Oct 6 2010, 02:50 PM~18752847
> *FUCKEN JASON I ALMOST SHIT MY PANTS YOU HAD ME ROLLIN HARD AND CRY'IN AND MY FUCKEN STOMACH HURTS BRO. :around:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :barf:  :h5:
> *


Yeah that was some funny shit. Somebody was hitting the bottle when that got thought up-lol
We forgot to mention you as one of the members, so I apologize-lol


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 6 2010, 09:31 AM~18750341
> *Hows it goin Maximus ???
> Things could be better & they could be worse here ...idk,, I'll take it a day at a time..... Take it easy
> *


Not much man, just starting a new job and hanging out with family. Trying to get paid, so I can finish my car up, but well see.


----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 5 2010, 05:20 PM~18744204
> *Too easy Bean... you talking to a whole topic full of guys that belong to a secret society known as "FTW 19-1-12" aka Flake The World (the numbers are a secret and must not be discussed).... it is a mysterious group comprised of a selected few.
> 
> Mark Pyle, and his son, Ray Carbullido founded the group on the third full moon of the Chinese calendar known as the "year of the flake". Other well known members include Bono and The Edge from U2, PeeWee Herman, The Keebler Elves, and Ron Jeremy... all reportedly members of FTW 19-1-12. A few members have been expelled from the group for reasons only known to its members, most notable is Angel aka BROOKLYNBUSA. Internet conspiracists speculate that it was a result of Angel refusing to fully complete the initiation process which has been reported to include a trip to TJ, a room "upstairs", some jalpenos, a 40oz michelada, a rubber chicken, and a jar of silver microflake.
> 
> Conspiracy theories about the "FTW 19-1-12" society are almost as old as the society itself. The group has been blamed for everything from the creation of the "Best Flake in Show Award" to the attempted kidnapping of Derrick Jagharoo's mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group remains tight lipped about its membership and its rituals. Many have tried to infiltrate the group, none have succeeded.
> *



:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: 

THATS THE FUNNIEST SHIT I'VE EVER READ ON L.I.L. 4 THE LONGEST TIME!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 5 2010, 10:04 PM~18747454
> *Other members include Hernans Custom Engraving, The Cure, Mapache aka Fernie, the entire Jackass Crew, and The "Nature Boy" Ric Flair, who is rumored to be woooooooing as we speak, due to his recent involement with the group. Recently we began talks to trade for Randy Moss with the NE Patriots, but contract talks are holding up the deal. Apparently he is not getting a new deal in NE and wants the BALL! so he should be a good fit in FTW 19-1-12. This year we will have our secret society working the grounds of the LV Super Show, on the condition that all transformers will be disqualified, due to lack of drive ability. We fully deny any involvement in the Jagharoo family kidnapping, as she has been busy re-painting "All Wrapped Up" for the second time, and interviewing with Street Custom Magazine taking credit for 6 trips to Seattle to restore Maximus1959. We are currently in talks with Angel aka BROOKLYNUSA to rejoin the group, on the condition that he would leave a second chrome Regal frame in Sals front yard for another 2 years, or until it rusts.
> *


Hey at least you didn't forget me..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FUNNY SHIT!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 5 2010, 10:04 PM~18747454
> *Other members include Hernans Custom Engraving, The Cure, Mapache aka Fernie, the entire Jackass Crew, and The "Nature Boy" Ric Flair, who is rumored to be woooooooing as we speak, due to his recent involement with the group. Recently we began talks to trade for Randy Moss with the NE Patriots, but contract talks are holding up the deal. Apparently he is not getting a new deal in NE and wants the BALL! so he should be a good fit in FTW 19-1-12. This year we will have our secret society working the grounds of the LV Super Show, on the condition that all transformers will be disqualified, due to lack of drive ability. We fully deny any involvement in the Jagharoo family kidnapping, as she has been busy re-painting "All Wrapped Up" for the second time, and interviewing with Street Custom Magazine taking credit for 6 trips to Seattle to restore Maximus1959. We are currently in talks with Angel aka BROOKLYNUSA to rejoin the group, on the condition that he would leave a second chrome Regal frame in Sals front yard for another 2 years, or until it rusts.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :wow: this shit is so funny i cant even be pissed at sal right now!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 5 2010, 09:04 PM~18747454
> *Other members include Hernans Custom Engraving, The Cure, Mapache aka Fernie, the entire Jackass Crew, and The "Nature Boy" Ric Flair, who is rumored to be woooooooing as we speak, due to his recent involement with the group. Recently we began talks to trade for Randy Moss with the NE Patriots, but contract talks are holding up the deal. Apparently he is not getting a new deal in NE and wants the BALL! so he should be a good fit in FTW 19-1-12. This year we will have our secret society working the grounds of the LV Super Show, on the condition that all transformers will be disqualified, due to lack of drive ability. We fully deny any involvement in the Jagharoo family kidnapping, as she has been busy re-painting "All Wrapped Up" for the second time, and interviewing with Street Custom Magazine taking credit for 6 trips to Seattle to restore Maximus1959. We are currently in talks with Angel aka BROOKLYNUSA to rejoin the group, on the condition that he would leave a second chrome Regal frame in Sals front yard for another 2 years, or until it rusts.
> *


 :0


----------



## b2bluskyz

Well it's finally surfaced I see,


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by b2bluskyz_@Oct 9 2010, 10:20 AM~18772263
> *Well it's finally surfaced I see,
> *


So now that we are USO again, are you going to? you know what I'm talking about...


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 9 2010, 09:14 PM~18774906
> *So now that we are USO again, are you going to? you know what I'm talking about...
> *




:wow: WTF RAY DON'T DO IT!!!!! :nosad: :rant:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Oct 11 2010, 12:21 AM~18781198
> *:wow: WTF RAY DON'T DO IT!!!!! :nosad:  :rant:
> *


Don't worry he won't, but I actively try and recruit him back ever opprotunity I get. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 9 2010, 10:14 PM~18774906
> *So now that we are USO again, are you going to? you know what I'm talking about...
> *


Nah, we starting FTW CC!!! 

The plaque is gonna be shaped like a silhouette of the luggage bag from the cover of U2's ATYCLB album...


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 11 2010, 12:30 PM~18783849
> *Nah, we starting FTW CC!!!
> 
> The plaque is gonna be shaped like a silhouette of the luggage bag from the cover of U2's ATYCLB album...
> *


I try and recruit Jason back as well, but he is an stuborn Individual. Keep trying I guess?


----------



## Maximus1959

Chava, call me when you read this. I have a new cell number 206-316-6293. I'm ready when you are to get all over the 59'. Plan on 2 weeks. Fuck!...here we go again! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959+Oct 11 2010, 09:22 PM~18787390-->
> 
> 
> 
> I try and recruit Jason back as well, but he is an stuborn Individual. Keep trying I guess?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rimshot:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maximus1959_@Oct 12 2010, 12:22 AM~18788904
> *Chava, call me when you read this. I have a new cell number 206-316-6293. I'm ready when you are to get all over the 59'. Plan on 2 weeks. Fuck!...here we go again! Lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :run:


----------



## island sunset

*
RIP PERFECT SCORE*








THIS WAS A BEUATIFUL CAR THANK GOD EVERYONE IS SAFE


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Oct 14 2010, 11:38 AM~18803530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


give anything to ride that.. and the girl too


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Oct 13 2010, 06:00 PM~18797069
> *
> RIP PERFECT SCORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS A BEUATIFUL CAR THANK GOD EVERYONE IS SAFE
> *


im guessing its destroyed? what happened


----------



## GRodriguez

:wow:


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Oct 18 2010, 07:18 AM~18838844
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great shots! love this car.


----------



## GT~PLATING

Sal's next project ....Cant wait ....starting it next monday...


----------



## Maximus1959

Look at the ***** in the background jocking you Adrian.


----------



## RUFFCUTT




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Oct 19 2010, 09:22 PM~18856875
> *Sal's next project ....Cant wait ....starting it next monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad to see he is finally doing some work up in LA. I am sure it will turn out real nice! Take good care of him and he will give you way more then what you paid for.


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Oct 13 2010, 06:00 PM~18797069
> *
> RIP PERFECT SCORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS A BEUATIFUL CAR THANK GOD EVERYONE IS SAFE
> *


:dunno:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 21 2010, 01:04 PM~18871710
> *Glad to see he is finally doing some work up in LA. I am sure it will turn out real nice! Take good care of him and he will give you way more then what you paid for.
> *


 :biggrin: right on homie.....cant wait too have him here tomorrow....See what crazy shit he's gonna drop on it...


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Oct 24 2010, 02:32 PM~18894740
> *:biggrin: right on homie.....cant wait too have him here tomorrow....See what crazy shit he's gonna drop on it...
> *


Please give him my new cell phone number and tell him to give me a call 
(206)-316-6293 Thanks!

Good luck with the car, and I am sure it will be everything you expected and then some! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 25 2010, 01:03 PM~18903005
> *Please give him my new cell phone number and tell him to give me a call
> (206)-316-6293 Thanks!
> 
> Good luck with the car, and I am sure it will be everything you expected and then some!  :biggrin:
> *


hows the 59 coming, we havent talked in a while


----------



## KABEL




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Oct 24 2010, 04:32 PM~18894740
> *:biggrin: right on homie.....cant wait too have him here tomorrow....See what crazy shit he's gonna drop on it...
> *


Ok... its "tomorrow" now... we expect pics to be posted by midnight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 25 2010, 04:36 PM~18905341
> *Ok... its "tomorrow" now... we expect pics to be posted by midnight!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :nono: LOTS OF PLANNING.......HE'S RAISING THE BAR ON THIS ONE


----------



## JasonJ

Pics of the planning then!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

Is it me ,, Or does everyone on the sidewalk in this picture look a little off ??????????????


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 19 2010, 09:29 PM~18856949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the ***** in the background jocking you Adrian.
> *






WHAHAHAHA ,,,,, I knew something wasn't right ................. WTF - Thats some funny shit !!!!!




Whats up MAXIMUS ??????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Oct 24 2010, 02:32 PM~18894740
> *:biggrin: right on homie.....cant wait too have him here tomorrow....See what crazy shit he's gonna drop on it...
> *


gonna be baddass when hes finished


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 26 2010, 06:13 AM~18910552
> *Pics of the planning then!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thursday's when the Magic begins homie....Just talked to himi again right now and gave me the shopping list...


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 26 2010, 06:16 AM~18910567
> *Is it me ,, Or does everyone on the sidewalk in this picture look a little off ??????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Oct 26 2010, 05:03 PM~18915481
> *Thursday's when the Magic begins homie....Just talked to himi again right now and gave me the shopping list...
> *


Well tell him to use his MAGIC and borrow your cell phone to call me at 206-316-6293. Gracias! and good luck with the 63'. Thanks Mark is Seattle


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Oct 25 2010, 11:33 PM~18908565
> *:biggrin:  :nono: LOTS OF PLANNING.......HE'S RAISING THE BAR ON THIS ONE
> *


coming hard for 2011.... GT


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 29 2010, 12:10 AM~18937815
> *coming hard for 2011.... GT
> *


coming from all angles


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Oct 29 2010, 09:31 AM~18939781
> *coming from all angles
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset

:wow:


----------



## FiveNine619

:scrutinize: has anyone seen him?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 3 2010, 01:36 PM~18976751
> *:scrutinize: has anyone seen him?
> *


He called me yesterday. He is heading to LA to do Alex's 63' rag from Good Times CC tomorrow. Then he is going to his home away from home?


----------



## island sunset




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

CHAVA :wave:


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Sep 18 2010, 12:07 AM~18595315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got to see this 62 at Super Show, you got one sick Deuce there Homie..


----------



## island sunset

[/quote]


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Nov 6 2010, 03:40 PM~19002542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE ALL KNOW WHAT CLUB YOUR FROM :biggrin: JUST BUST'EN YOUR BALLz A LITTLE BIT LOL.


----------



## drasticbean

I need to get in touch with ray from diego asap. Or sal. Can anyone help. Pm me.


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 20 2010, 06:11 PM~19119887
> *I need to get in touch with ray from diego asap. Or sal. Can anyone help. Pm me.
> *


SAL'S HERE IN ORANGE COUNTY WORKING ON MY 63 RIGHT NOW


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 22 2010, 08:08 PM~19137192
> *SAL'S HERE IN ORANGE COUNTY WORKING ON MY 63 RIGHT NOW
> *


Please tell him he has a plane ticket waiting to Seattle in 3 days on November 26th, which he committed too and he needs to call me. Thanks!

Can't wait to see the tre!


----------



## JasonJ

:drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 24 2010, 12:23 AM~19150218
> *Please tell him he has a plane ticket waiting to Seattle in 3 days on November 26th, which he committed too and he needs to call me. Thanks!
> 
> Can't wait to see the tre!
> *


DONT KNOW WHAT TOO TELL YOU BRO. HE LEFT TODAY FOR THANKSGIVING AND IS RETURNING ON FRIDAY AND WILL BE HERE A WEEK. IM PICKING HIM UP AT HIS HOUSE ON FRIDAY.


----------



## GT~PLATING

HE'S HERE... :biggrin: 










magik started too


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 25 2010, 04:13 AM~19159788
> *HE'S HERE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magik started too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 :0 HANDS DOWN, THE BEST CUSTOM PAINTER OF THE MODERN TIMES!!!!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 25 2010, 03:08 AM~19159781
> *DONT KNOW WHAT TOO TELL YOU BRO. HE LEFT TODAY FOR THANKSGIVING AND IS RETURNING ON FRIDAY AND WILL BE HERE A WEEK. IM PICKING HIM UP AT HIS HOUSE ON FRIDAY.
> *


Glad to hear he is painting your ride! Please tell him to call me from your cell phone at 206-316-6293. I need to move his plane ticket, but I need date. Thanks Alex!


----------



## JasonJ

FUCKIN SAL!!!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> Please tell him he has a plane ticket waiting to Seattle in 3 days on November 26th, which he committed too and he needs to call me. Thanks!
> 
> 
> :drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 25 2010, 02:04 PM~19163259
> *Glad to hear he is painting your ride! Please tell him to call me from your cell phone at 206-316-6293. I need to move his plane ticket, but I need date. Thanks Alex!
> *


will do Mark. He's here but im not at the shop today. Will call u when im there with him


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 26 2010, 05:49 PM~19170720
> *will do Mark. He's here but im not at the shop today. Will call u when im there with him
> *


gracias mi amigo!


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 25 2010, 03:13 AM~19159788
> *HE'S HERE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magik started too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saludos a SAL. Glad to see he's painting your ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 28 2010, 12:26 AM~19180515
> *Saludos a SAL. Glad to see he's painting your ride.  :thumbsup:
> *


HE WANTS TOO BE PUT BACK ON THE MAP AND START PAINTING HERE AT MY SHOP


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 28 2010, 10:56 PM~19187391
> *HE WANTS TOO BE PUT BACK ON THE MAP AND START PAINTING HERE AT MY SHOP
> *


THAT WOULD BE TIGHT!

No more traveling paint jobs :0 Mark you better hurry up & get your car painted & finished. LOL


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 29 2010, 11:10 PM~19197070
> *THAT WOULD BE TIGHT!
> 
> No more traveling paint jobs  :0  Mark you better hurry up & get your car painted & finished. LOL
> *


IVE ALREADY GOT HIM 4 JOBS LINED UP


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 28 2010, 10:56 PM~19187391
> *HE WANTS TOO BE PUT BACK ON THE MAP AND START PAINTING HERE AT MY SHOP
> *


that would be badass.. cant wait to see more of his work!


----------



## GT~PLATING

UPDATES ON FULL TIME HUSTLE........

MANZANO MAGIC HAS BEGUN....


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HOW MUCH IS SAL CHARGING TO SPRAY CAR'S THESE DAYS ???


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 1 2010, 02:37 AM~19207850
> *HOW MUCH IS SAL CHARGING TO SPRAY CAR'S THESE DAYS ???
> *


DEPENDS ON DETAILS


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 1 2010, 03:22 AM~19207825
> *UPDATES ON FULL TIME HUSTLE........
> 
> MANZANO MAGIC HAS BEGUN....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 1 2010, 02:22 AM~19207825
> *UPDATES ON FULL TIME HUSTLE........
> 
> MANZANO MAGIC HAS BEGUN....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :0


----------



## JasonJ

Looking good. uffin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## FiveNine619

chava get's down!


----------



## GT~PLATING

FUCKEN EY HE GETS DOWN... :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

SAL, AND I AT THE STREETLOW SHOW


----------



## Fonzoh

THE ONLY TWO RIDES REPPIN SAL'S PATTERN'S AT STREETLOW OH YA FROM S.D TOO. GOODTIMES AND ISLANDERS


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

CAN SOME ONE ASK SAL TO CALL ME???? FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 1 2010, 03:46 PM~19211945
> *CAN SOME ONE ASK SAL TO CALL ME???? FINGERS CROSSED
> *


ALL I CAN DO IS ASK BRO. ITS UP TO HIM IF HE CALLS


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 1 2010, 02:22 AM~19207825
> *UPDATES ON FULL TIME HUSTLE........
> 
> MANZANO MAGIC HAS BEGUN....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 1 2010, 06:20 PM~19213229
> *ALL I CAN DO IS ASK BRO. ITS UP TO HIM IF HE CALLS
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 1 2010, 04:22 AM~19207825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really dig how this doesnt follow the flat panels on the car, and how it wraps around and over the edges. Nice... cant wait to see it done. uffin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

:biggrin: PRETTY MUCH DONE NOW....JUST WAITING TO SHOOT CLEAR TOMORROW SAL GOES HOME AND I PICK HIM BACK UP MONDAY TOO START MOLDING MY BELLY AND SHOOTING THAT ALONG WITH FRAME


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 1 2010, 02:22 AM~19207825
> *UPDATES ON FULL TIME HUSTLE........
> 
> MANZANO MAGIC HAS BEGUN....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


q-vo sal


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 2 2010, 09:22 PM~19224109
> *:biggrin: PRETTY MUCH DONE NOW....JUST WAITING TO SHOOT CLEAR TOMORROW SAL GOES HOME AND I PICK HIM BACK UP MONDAY TOO START MOLDING MY BELLY AND SHOOTING THAT ALONG WITH FRAME
> *


Good to hear. :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

A LITTLE TASTE OF WHAT IT IS...


----------



## JasonJ

Sal is the king of fade-aways and flake.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 2 2010, 10:55 PM~19225120
> *A LITTLE TASTE OF WHAT IT IS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No dis-respect fellas ,but those look like the same patterns on the '62 only in color.


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

A LITTLE TASTE OF WHAT IT IS...


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 3 2010, 06:49 PM~19231788
> *No dis-respect fellas ,but those look like the same patterns on the '62 only in color.
> *


NO DISRESPECT BUT NOT EVEN CLOSE...


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619




----------



## 1BADLAC

Looks real GOOD that 63 coming out real clean!


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Dec 4 2010, 12:47 PM~19237007
> *NO DISRESPECT BUT NOT EVEN CLOSE...
> *


I see it now, thanks.


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 4 2010, 01:25 PM~19237239
> *I see it now, thanks.
> *


THIS DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THE 62....AND IT'S NOT READY...

























NOT EVEN CLOSE HOMIE......


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 2 2010, 10:55 PM~19225120
> *A LITTLE TASTE OF WHAT IT IS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like my bigg homie SAL is coming back! :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 4 2010, 09:38 PM~19240814
> *THIS DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THE 62....AND IT'S NOT READY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT EVEN CLOSE HOMIE......
> *


TIGHT. :wow:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Dec 4 2010, 11:11 PM~19241821
> *looks like my bigg homie SAL is coming back! :0  :0  :0  :wow:
> *


HE'S BACK ALRIGHT. I GOT HIM 5 JOBS LINED UP ALREADY....FULL PATTERN JOBS LIKE MINE AND HE'S DOIN MY 66 RAG ALSO....

A LITTLE BIT OF SAL'S MAGIK AND SOME OF YOUR ENGRAVING WE SHOULD BE DOING GOOD ON OUR LINE UP......HE TOLD ME HE WANTED TOO COME SEE YOU NEXT WEEK. I TOLD HIM U OPENED A SHOP SO I WILL CALL U SO WE CAN HEAD OUT..


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 5 2010, 12:41 AM~19242349
> *HE'S BACK ALRIGHT. I GOT HIM 5 JOBS LINED UP ALREADY....FULL PATTERN JOBS LIKE MINE AND HE'S DOIN MY 66 RAG ALSO....
> 
> A LITTLE BIT OF SAL'S MAGIK AND SOME OF YOUR ENGRAVING WE SHOULD BE DOING GOOD ON OUR LINE UP......HE TOLD ME HE WANTED TOO COME SEE YOU NEXT WEEK. I TOLD HIM U OPENED A SHOP SO I WILL CALL U SO WE CAN HEAD OUT..
> *


I am happy that he has 5 news jobs, but he has about 5 old jobs to finish before starting those. Your car looks bad ass and I am happy for you!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Dec 4 2010, 12:48 PM~19237015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Only the center pattern looks similar. My car has the same, but who cares, because that is his style. No different then Z patterns, or water drop patterns by Levi. Everyone has there own style, which you can typically pick out the cars they painted if you follow lowriding.


----------



## lilphill619

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 5 2010, 12:41 AM~19242349
> *HE'S BACK ALRIGHT. I GOT HIM 5 JOBS LINED UP ALREADY....FULL PATTERN JOBS LIKE MINE AND HE'S DOIN MY 66 RAG ALSO....
> 
> A LITTLE BIT OF SAL'S MAGIK AND SOME OF YOUR ENGRAVING WE SHOULD BE DOING GOOD ON OUR LINE UP......HE TOLD ME HE WANTED TOO COME SEE YOU NEXT WEEK. I TOLD HIM U OPENED A SHOP SO I WILL CALL U SO WE CAN HEAD OUT..
> *


5 jobs my ass...he better go back to SD and finish my car or give me back my 2 gs before he does all that!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 5 2010, 03:39 AM~19242658
> *Only the center pattern looks similar. My car has the same, but who cares, because that is his style. No different then Z patterns, or water drop patterns by Levi. Everyone has there own style, which you can typically pick out the cars they painted if you follow lowriding.
> *


thought steve came up with the water drops on the Orange Caddy that is now in Japan


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2010, 01:52 AM~19242711
> *thought steve came up with the water drops on the Orange Caddy that is now in Japan
> *


Maybe so......my point is that if you look at any painter's work, you can typically see a trend or distictive style and pick it out at a car show. Example--If you see Z patterns on a vehicle, then you know Sal painted it more often then not. Occasionally there is that "BITTER" out there that tries to jack his style.


----------



## lilphill619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 5 2010, 01:28 AM~19242594
> *I am happy that he has 5 news jobs, but he has about 5 old jobs to finish before starting those. Your car looks bad ass and I am happy for you!
> *


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 5 2010, 01:56 AM~19242727
> *Maybe so......my point is that if you look at any painter's work, you can typically see a trend or distictive style and pick it out at a car show. Example--If you see Z patterns on a vehicle, then you know Sal painted it more often then not. Occasionally there is that "BITTER" out there that tries to jack his style.
> *


IN MY OPINION SAL IS HANDS DOWN THE BEST IN FLAKE AND FADEAWAYS.....I FOLLOWED HIS WORK FOR YEARS BEFORE I DECIDED TO LET HIM DO MY CAR...I DID MY RESEARCH AND COMPARED WORK FROM DIFFRENT PAINTERS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 5 2010, 03:56 AM~19242727
> *Maybe so......my point is that if you look at any painter's work, you can typically see a trend or distictive style and pick it out at a car show. Example--If you see Z patterns on a vehicle, then you now Sal painted it more often then not. Occasionally there is that "BITTER" out there that tries to jack his style.
> *


what was the first car or truck to get the Z pattern styles...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 5 2010, 04:18 AM~19242800
> *IN MY OPINION SAL IS HANDS DOWN THE BEST IN FLAKE AND FADEAWAYS.....I FOLLOWED HIS WORK FOR YEARS BEFORE I DECIDED TO LET HIM DO MY CAR...I DID MY RESEARCH AND COMPARED WORK FROM DIFFRENT PAINTERS
> *


Sals NEWER style is cool... really has to flow or it dont work,that my opinion..i dig his older work


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 5 2010, 02:18 AM~19242800
> *IN MY OPINION SAL IS HANDS DOWN THE BEST IN FLAKE AND FADEAWAYS.....I FOLLOWED HIS WORK FOR YEARS BEFORE I DECIDED TO LET HIM DO MY CAR...I DID MY RESEARCH AND COMPARED WORK FROM DIFFRENT PAINTERS
> *


Agreed.....Sal has virtually OWNED the "Best Flake" and "Best Graphics" awards at Super Show. In recent years, he has fallen off a bit, but I don't think anyone can deny his "Hall of Fame" resume. He arguably has had his hands on more sweepstakes vehicles then anyone, outside of maybe Rob Vanderslice, who also deserves a spot in the Hall of Fame. I tell it like it is....in the late 90's and 2000's....Sal and Rob virtually dominated all the paint awards. I'm not saying that no other painter did not win, but what I will say...Sal and Rob consistently put out major contending and championship vehicles, which dominated in there class. Sal and Rob more then deserves there spot in the Hall of Fame....PERIOD!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 5 2010, 05:12 AM~19242990
> *Agreed.....Sal has virtually OWNED the "Best Flake" and "Best Graphics" awards at Super Show. In recent years, he has fallen off a bit, but I don't think anyone can deny his "Hall of Fame" resume. He arguably has had his hands on more sweepstakes vehicles then anyone, outside of maybe Rob Vanderslice, who also deserves a spot in the Hall of Fame. I tell it like it is....in the late 90's and 2000's....Sal and Rob virtually dominated all the paint awards. I'm not saying that no other painter did not win, but what I will say...Sal and Rob consistently put out major contending and championship vehicles, which dominated in there class. Sal and Rob more then deserves there spot in the Hall of Fame....PERIOD!
> *


I can agree on this! Not only awards but alot of MAG SPREADS!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2010, 03:06 AM~19242974
> *what was the first car or truck to get the Z pattern styles...
> *


Truck--Raw Deal

Car--Beyond Your Imagination or Crystal Blue

It depends on whether or not you include Bennie Flores, who taught Sal the Z patterns. Bennie did planty of cars in the 1970's and 80's.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 5 2010, 05:15 AM~19243003
> *Truck--Raw Deal
> 
> Car--Beyond Your Imagination or Crystal Blue
> 
> It depends on whether or not you include Bennie Flores, who taught Sal the Z patterns. Bennie did planty of cars in the 1970's and 80's.
> *


saw the credits on Benny flores RAW DEAL...Why i asked

Shortly after Vision Quest with Z patterns... First of my knowledge to have Z patterns


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2010, 03:18 AM~19243013
> *saw the credits on Benny flores RAW DEAL...Why i asked
> 
> Shortly after Vision Quest with Z patterns... First of my knowledge to have Z patterns
> *


I met the dude that painted Vision Qwest in 1995. He painted my friends Honda Civic for $1200 (cheap!). Cool guy, but a flakey???????


----------



## show-bound

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1...ruck/index.html


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 5 2010, 01:28 AM~19242594
> *I am happy that he has 5 news jobs, but he has about 5 old jobs to finish before starting those. Your car looks bad ass and I am happy for you!
> *


Shitty that its happening to you even though you've been his strongest supporter since this topic has started :|


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 5 2010, 12:29 PM~19244746
> *Shitty that its happening to you even though you've been his strongest supporter since this topic has started :|
> *


he's gonna finish it.....Mark knows that...


----------



## GT~PLATING

TTT FOR THE BEST PATTERN/FLAKE PAINTER...


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by lilphill619_@Dec 5 2010, 01:47 AM~19242692
> *5 jobs my ass...he better go back to SD and finish my car or give me back my 2 gs before he does all that!!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE SAL IS TRULY BACK NOW :drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING

lets keep this topic positive fellas.....


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 5 2010, 12:29 PM~19244746
> *Shitty that its happening to you even though you've been his strongest supporter since this topic has started :|
> *


Sal is not dicking me by any means. If I didn't have Sal, then consider myself retired from lowriding. Like I have said before...if he is in the wrong then I will tell it like it is, and not defend him. He finished my car last year, but I have added a few things. He will be here soon to take care of me. I just talk shit to him, because he needs to stay in check and finish a few of the cars he started, which are being put on hold for whatever reason. Sals my dogg, and I'm not worried about it!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2010, 03:13 AM~19242997
> *I can agree on this! Not only awards but alot of MAG SPREADS!
> *


The other thing that I think people need to take into consideration is the cars themselves. When you put out multiple complete radical car's, after radical car's, that takes some shops several years to put out ONE CAR! And when you think of shops, you think of multiple people (team). Sal had himself and occasionally his bodyman "SPOT", when he was not doing his own thing. I think that says alot about Sals work ethic and talent. He better make the HOF soon, as he is more then deserving of his spot.


----------



## lilphill619

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 5 2010, 07:08 PM~19247677
> *SOUNDS LIKE SAL IS TRULY BACK NOW :drama:
> *


Haha!!!!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 5 2010, 07:08 PM~19247677
> *SOUNDS LIKE SAL IS TRULY BACK NOW :drama:
> *


I'm editing my original post. Be happy Angel, as I was about to keep it real up in here...


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## icebox

I i have. Have looked up to sal and his paint jobs for over 15 yrs. Even his original z pattern jobs to me are still dope. Not only is he an outstanding craftsman . He is a humble person. And that is the truth. I remember the first paintjjob I ever did .it was in a 1 car garage. And a multicolored pattern job , even tho I know now that paint job was a mess . He praized me for doin it and its because of him that I had the confidence to persue painting. And I have to thank u sal for that.
I would rock a sal paint job any day on my own vehicle. And be proud as hell to do so.
Any one who is lucky enuff to have a sal job. Is very lucky in my opnion.

What up mark?


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Dec 6 2010, 09:18 AM~19251949
> *I i have. Have looked up to sal and his paint jobs for over 15 yrs. Even his original z pattern jobs to me are still dope.  Not only is he an outstanding craftsman . He is a humble person. And that is the truth. I remember the first paintjjob I ever did .it was in a 1 car garage. And a multicolored pattern job , even tho I know now that paint job was a mess . He praized me for doin it and its because of him that I had the confidence to persue painting. And I have to thank u sal for that.
> I would rock a sal paint job any day on my own vehicle. And be proud as hell to do so.
> Any one who is lucky enuff to have a sal job. Is very lucky in my opnion.
> 
> What up mark?
> *


Not much...just getting re-modivated to work on my car. Now that I am done killing deer and elk, I guess I better come out of the woods to X-mas shop and go snow mobiling. Got a load of shit going to Hernan to keep my progress moving forward in the meantime. I might go to Portland later this week to work for a few days. I will call you and come by the shop to chill and get a bite to eat.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 6 2010, 01:53 AM~19250847
> *I'm editing my original post. Be happy Angel, as I was about to keep it real up in here...
> *


By the way...I was just fucking with you when I posted this. I should have called you 2 weeks ago. I was in New York for a week on business. I will be back there soon, and will be sure to call your ass next time.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 6 2010, 01:53 AM~19250847
> *I'm editing my original post. Be happy Angel, as I was about to keep it real up in here...
> *


please feel free to "keep it real" :uh: cant hurt my feelings


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

U SHOULD HAVE CALLED :biggrin: IM ALWAYS LOOKING FOR A REASON TO GO TO THE STRIP CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 5 2010, 10:49 PM~19249911
> *Sal is not dicking me by any means. If I didn't have Sal, then consider myself retired from lowriding. Like I have said before...if he is in the wrong then I will tell it like it is, and not defend him. He finished my car last year, but I have added a few things. He will be here soon to take care of me. I just talk shit to him, because he needs to stay in check and finish a few of the cars he started, which are being put on hold for whatever reason. Sals my dogg, and I'm not worried about it!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 5 2010, 03:15 AM~19243003
> *Truck--Raw Deal
> 
> Car--Beyond Your Imagination or Crystal Blue
> 
> It depends on whether or not you include Bennie Flores, who taught Sal the Z patterns. Bennie did planty of cars in the 1970's and 80's.
> *


_Bennie Florez is one of my all time favorite painters. He painted my Caddy back in1993._


----------



## KABEL




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 8 2010, 01:29 AM~19269578
> *Bennie Florez is one of my all time favorite painters. He painted my Caddy back in1993.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 3 2010, 07:49 PM~19231788
> *No dis-respect fellas ,but those look like the same patterns on the '62 only in color.
> *


no where near to the same patterns ,just the same painter and his style is very distinctive. Of corse all his paint is going to have a similar feel , but thats all, look at the lines and flow , way different.....cars looking great!


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 4 2010, 10:38 PM~19240814
> *THIS DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THE 62....AND IT'S NOT READY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT EVEN CLOSE HOMIE......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

THANKS.....THE CARS ALL DONE BODY WISE.....SAL'S NOW WORKING ON THE BELLY STARTING NEXT WEEK. HE WILL BE BACK IN S.D. WORKING ON PHILLIPS 63 TOMORROW...


----------



## GT~PLATING

MARK I HAD HIM CALL YOU FROM MY MEMBERS PHONE....HOPE YOU HAD THE CHANCE TOO TALK TOO HIM.....

THANKS HOMIE..


----------



## Fonzoh

:wow:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 8 2010, 08:34 PM~19278259
> *MARK I HAD HIM CALL YOU FROM MY MEMBERS PHONE....HOPE YOU HAD THE CHANCE TOO TALK TOO HIM.....
> 
> THANKS HOMIE..
> *


I might just add his ass to my Verizon family plan, since he is like family and my company pays the bill-LOL

Thanks again Alex! Don't burn the old dogg out, or you won't see him for 6 months-LOL


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 8 2010, 10:53 PM~19279894
> *I might just add his ass to my Verizon family plan, since he is like family and my company pays the bill-LOL
> 
> Thanks again Alex! Don't burn the old dogg out, or you won't see him for 6 months-LOL
> *


WELL HE CLEARED MY CAR AND LEFT AGAIN....HE SHOULD BE BACK MONDAY FOR THE BELLY AND FRAME....


----------



## FiveNine619

sal can i get a loan.... :0 :0


----------



## Guest

TTMFT


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 9 2010, 08:20 PM~19287974
> *WELL HE CLEARED MY CAR AND LEFT AGAIN....HE SHOULD BE BACK MONDAY FOR THE BELLY AND FRAME....
> *


bigger pic of avi? :happysad:


----------



## GT~PLATING




----------



## GT~PLATING

OOPS THATS NOT THE AVITAR PIC


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 11 2010, 02:21 PM~19301934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiice


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 11 2010, 04:21 PM~19301934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did she stuff your window crank up there??? :wow:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2010, 08:38 PM~19304095
> *Did she stuff your window crank up there???  :wow:
> *


Hahaha...nah that's when they were mocking up my speaker pods


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 06:11 PM~19302156
> *niiice
> *


:yes:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 1 2010, 02:10 PM~19210974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONLY TWO RIDES REPPIN SAL'S PATTERN'S AT STREETLOW OH YA FROM S.D TOO.  GOODTIMES AND ISLANDERS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2010, 08:38 PM~19304095
> *Did she stuff your window crank up there???  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## Fonzoh

:happysad:


----------



## GT~PLATING

HAD A GOOD TIME AT ADRIANS PHOTOSHOOT......62 LOOKING GOOD......MODEL EVEN BETTER.....AND SAL IS BACK AT MY SHOP WORKING ON THE BELLY


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 13 2010, 10:59 PM~19320939
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AT ADRIANS PHOTOSHOOT......62 LOOKING GOOD......MODEL EVEN BETTER.....AND SAL IS BACK AT MY SHOP WORKING ON THE BELLY
> *


Keep up the good work Sal! I am sure Alex will have a ride to remember. See you soon!

PS-What do you for Xmas, besides a free night at Adelita's Bar in T.J? and U2 tickets? LOL


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2010, 08:38 PM~19304095
> *Did she stuff your window crank up there???  :wow:
> *


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 11 2010, 02:21 PM~19301934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


QUE RICO!!!!!!!! :boink:


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 4 2010, 09:38 PM~19240814
> *THIS DOES NOT LOOK LIKE THE 62....AND IT'S NOT READY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT EVEN CLOSE HOMIE......
> *



i like :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 11 2010, 02:21 PM~19301934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



omg whats going on in here :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :run:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 09:41 AM~19342477
> *omg whats going on in here  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :boink:  :run:
> *


SHE WAS STUFFING THE WINDOW CRANK LOL....


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Everyone of the guys from East to West and beyond that have been following this topic...have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! I wish everyone well on the progression of your rides. Most of you I have met, but I hope to meet the remaining of you this year.

Sal,
Go to your moms casa in the morning, as I have sent you a plane ticket and a X-Mas present for your family. I will see you soon my friend and I wish everyone the best. If you try and call me...I will be on a snow mobile drunk in the mountains at the family resort for the week, spending X-mas!


----------



## Fonzoh

PINCHE SAL :angry: YA GO TO YOUR MOM'S PAD, AND STOP BY MY HOUSE PINCHE NEIGHBOR YOU ONLY 4 HOUSES AWAY LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Maximus1959

Fuck! We need some new shit in this topic.

Chava, 
I will see you on the 12th. Bring your snow shoes and your mittens, because I am going to put your fat ass on the back of my snow mobile and take your ass thru the woods at 80 mph. The family is excited to have you in our home. We are going to do lot's of shit outside of car shit.


----------



## Maximus1959

This weeks picks are in...

NFC

Seattle 24 vs New Orleans 17 (Upset Special)

Green Bay 34 vs Philly 31

AFC

Colts 24 vs Jets 17

KC 3 vs Baltimore 24

For all you NFL fans!

Vince Young wins this weeks "I got punked" award". The Titans straight took his ass out with the garbage. Damn!

Sounds like he will be heading to Miami to run the wild cat?


----------



## island sunset

WAT R U LOOKING FOR RAY


----------



## island sunset




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jan 6 2011, 01:34 PM~19522078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good fellas! Looks like either a club meeting or BBQ?

Sorry about the Chargers :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 7 2011, 12:07 PM~19531579
> *Looks good fellas! Looks like either a club meeting or BBQ?
> 
> Sorry about the Chargers  :biggrin:
> *


  :uh:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 6 2011, 01:48 AM~19518848
> *Fuck! We need some new shit in this topic.
> 
> Chava,
> I will see you on the 12th. Bring your snow shoes and your mittens, because I am going to put your fat ass on the back of my snow mobile and take your ass thru the woods at 80 mph. The family is excited to have you in our home. We are going to do lot's of shit outside of car shit.
> *


YOU MEAN YOU NEED NEW DRAMA CAUSE ITS STILL THE SAME BULLSHIT....


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 8 2011, 12:15 PM~19540232
> *YOU MEAN YOU NEED NEW DRAMA CAUSE ITS STILL THE SAME BULLSHIT....
> *


I here you bro. Your next on the long list.


----------



## Fonzoh

CHARGERS? DID SOMEONE SAY CHARGERS? FUK UM THEY GARBBAGE :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 8 2011, 02:08 PM~19541027
> *I here you bro. Your next on the long list.
> *


FUCK THAT I AINT ON NO LIST HOMIE. I'LL BE OUT SOON.....


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 9 2011, 12:03 AM~19545406
> *FUCK THAT I AINT ON NO LIST HOMIE. I'LL BE OUT SOON.....
> *


----------



## hi_ryder

:drama:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 9 2011, 12:03 AM~19545406
> *FUCK THAT I AINT ON NO LIST HOMIE. I'LL BE OUT SOON.....
> *


SIMON QUE YES  WHAT EVER IT TAKES GT


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 7 2011, 01:07 PM~19531579
> *Looks good fellas! Looks like either a club meeting or BBQ?
> 
> Sorry about the Chargers  :biggrin:
> *


*IT'S A BBQ. NO MEETING'S, NO DUES, JUST FAMILY :biggrin: *


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 8 2011, 03:40 PM~19541612
> *CHARGERS? DID SOMEONE SAY CHARGERS? FUK UM THEY GARBBAGE :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: *ER*


----------



## sic713

wtf.. am i seeing shit.. ghost image of a ***** on a scooter


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jan 10 2011, 11:08 AM~19555882
> *IT'S A BBQ. NO MEETING'S, NO DUES, JUST FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like some bomb ass food! Next time I want an invite :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

I HERE THERES A NEW BIKE SAL PAINTED


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2011, 11:45 AM~19556155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf.. am i seeing shit.. ghost image of a ***** on a scooter
> *


THAT'S MY NEPHEW :angry: PINCHE PAISA CULERO


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 11 2011, 08:08 AM~19564808
> *I HERE THERES A NEW BIKE SAL PAINTED
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

Have a safe flight Sal. See you in the morning. Lot's of snow up in here! I guess you better bring your pancho and mittens. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 12 2011, 12:25 AM~19572378
> *Have a safe flight Sal. See you in the morning. Lot's of snow up in here! I guess you better bring your pancho and mittens.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Jan 9 2011, 12:03 AM~19545406
> *FUCK THAT I AINT ON NO LIST HOMIE. I'LL BE OUT SOON.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 11 2011, 11:25 PM~19572378
> *Have a safe flight Sal. See you in the morning. Lot's of snow up in here! I guess you better bring your pancho and mittens.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: get her done sal


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 11 2011, 08:08 AM~19564808
> *I HERE THERES A NEW BIKE SAL PAINTED
> *


----------



## JasonJ

Deleted by request of topic starter.


----------

